# Trollbead addiction



## BrodiesLVMama

I need another accessory/handbag, shoe, jewelry obsession like I need a hole in my head but I am loving these things!  I know Camilla and Pandora make them too but I adore the Troll line.  I started with the bracelet (I bought this line because their chain fits all makers beads but other makers chains will not accomidate the Troll beads-besides loving the chain itself) and one bead.  I now have two bracelets and a necklace and they are just so much fun.  I feel like a little kid but I love mixing them, changing them and knowing that no one else has the same thing because it's my creation.  If you are not familiar with them, check out luntrading.com and you can find some discontinued styles on eBay (but for some reason there are very few on ebay as far as the authentic ones-surprising).  I am trying to post pictures of mine (I can never get anything to upload on this site)...please share your creativeness if you have Troll, Pandora, Camilla...etc.


----------



## Oh Donna!

*Please post pix! Would love to see what Troll beads look like!*


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

I'd like to start one of my own as well but for now my Toki addiction is consuming my money.    I like the trollbeads a little bit better than the pandora but both are nice.  I hope you can get your pics up.


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

Ok, finally...here they are...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I have a trollbead bracelet too!  I love it; I finally completed it early last year.  I try not to think about how much it actually cost..........even at 20 bucks a bead, it sure adds up.  I'll try to post a picture this week.


----------



## Kellybag

I was going to ask what it costs to put it together.  LOL


----------



## una

I have a Trollbead bracelet, since I've completed it-  
Here:


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

They are all very nice bracelets.  I had a harder time though making out any detail with the two bracelets and necklace that were posted but the color scheme looked nice.


----------



## Kat

Brodies & Una, your Trollbead pieces are lovely.


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

Kellybag said:


> I was going to ask what it costs to put it together. LOL


retail pricing is all the same, it is listed at lundtrading.com, you can find a few on ebay but not many.  You can get them through the nearest store to you (they have a locator on the site).  You can start with a bracelet chain, add a bead here and there, great for making a wish list and giving to family, etc for a gift when they can't think of anything else (mine filled up between my birthday, Christmas and Valentine's day).


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

una said:


> I have a Trollbead bracelet, since I've completed it-
> Here:


Very pretty!  I like the Ugly Duckling and tibet bead!  I liek the hydrangeas (sp?) I have that one...aren't they fun!  I know, I need a life, or a hobby (a free or cheap one). lol


----------



## charmqueen

Here's a picture of my Trollbeads bracelet. I am now into Pandora Jewelry now that this bracelet is over and done with. There's a gold teddy bear bead - fourth from the right - sorry you need to look at his behind! Sometimes I change out the glass beads. I have green Muranos that will replace the orange glass beads when I am in the mood for green.

The clasp is the fish design that replaced the two lobster clasps that came with the original bracelet.

Since I prefer more conservative beads, I have switched to Pandora bracelets and like their classic styles.


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

charmqueen said:


> Here's a picture of my Trollbeads bracelet. I am now into Pandora Jewelry now that this bracelet is over and done with. There's a gold teddy bear bead - fourth from the right - sorry you need to look at his behind! Sometimes I change out the glass beads. I have green Muranos that will replace the orange glass beads when I am in the mood for green.
> 
> The clasp is the fish design that replaced the two lobster clasps that came with the original bracelet.
> 
> Since I prefer more conservative beads, I have switched to Pandora bracelets and like their classic styles.


 
Our other stores carry Pandora and Troll, I prefer the Troll becasue I think it is a little finkier, the Pandora is too structured for my taste but I have looked at their beads and I just purchased a Biagi (even though I don't like their beads) for the Liberty Bell.  I wanted 3 of the Pandora birthsign beads but haven't checked eBay and they are discontinued.  I think they are all so much fun.  Yours is beautiful!!!  I just got a new 2tone (3stars).  I just can't get enough.  LOL


----------



## una

charmqueen said:


> Here's a picture of my Trollbeads bracelet. I am now into Pandora Jewelry now that this bracelet is over and done with. There's a gold teddy bear bead - fourth from the right - sorry you need to look at his behind! Sometimes I change out the glass beads. I have green Muranos that will replace the orange glass beads when I am in the mood for green.
> 
> The clasp is the fish design that replaced the two lobster clasps that came with the original bracelet.
> 
> Since I prefer more conservative beads, I have switched to Pandora bracelets and like their classic styles.



Lovely trollbead bracelet! I like the teddy bear too.


----------



## charmqueen

Thank you for your compliments.  

Yes, I agree Trollbeads are on the edgey side and have a funkier look to it.  Coming from a more conservative town, my customers did not like Troll as much as Pandora.  Therefore, I discontinued carrying the line.  

BrodiesLVMama - if you are looking for Pandora zodiacs, go to www.pandora-beads.com and sign up to be notified when they become available.  On occasion, a limited number of beads are received but they sell fast because they are retired.   Last week the three you were looking for were in stock but they are probably gone by now.

Keep those pictures of Trollbracelets coming.  I enjoy seeing how they are put together.


----------



## una

I think trollbeads are less bound by a certain style.  I appreciate the design of trollbeads more.

We recently bought a pandora bracelet for my sister's birthday though and it looks stunning, and less bulky.


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

I signed up, put 2 of the 3 in a shopping bag, will buy them this evening.  Hmmm, you are a bad influence!  LOL


----------



## morebags

I'm about to buy some beads from a site called trollbead-charms. Has anyone heard of them? Are they reliable? I'm in Australia and it is SOOOOO much cheaper to buy these beads online. I am so addicted.


----------



## Melissa71

They're soo beautiful! I'm so happy you posted about this, I've never heard of Trollbeads before.


----------



## BrodiesLVMama

morebags said:


> I'm about to buy some beads from a site called trollbead-charms. Has anyone heard of them? Are they reliable? I'm in Australia and it is SOOOOO much cheaper to buy these beads online. I am so addicted.


  They are good, you can check out all sellers on lundtrading.com.  Make sure you get free shipping, no one should charge for shippign and ludntrading includes all price lists so you know what the beads are supposed to be sold for from retailers.  Be careful on eBay, there are some good sellers and some that are terrible.  Just check feedback if you go that route.


----------



## gapaholic13

I have two pandora bracelets and am thinking about getting a troll one too!  I love the troll beads, so much fun!!


----------



## Mimi Kim

Does anyone know how much the anniversary bracelets were when they first came out?  I just bought two on ebay, and wanted to know if I got a good deal or not.  I guess they are kind of rare now.  Thanks!


----------



## SoonerOrLater

I started with Trollbeads and love their innovative style, but I'm not into the fantasy "Lord of the Rings"-type style much.   There is no doubt that their Murano glass selection far surpasses Pandora in design and selection, but I most likely will sell most of my Trollbeads glass as I prefer beads from private bead artists to manufactured glass beads.

If you want an upscale bracelet, I think the silver/gold beads from Pandora are stunning.  The ones that include CZs add a sparkle that makes any bracelet or necklace so beautiful.  I LOVE the primrose and lights ones especially not only for their wonderful design, but that it breaks up the silver/gold/glass with a bit of dazzle.

Now, that I have both Pandora and Trollbead bracelets, I do find that I reach for the TB actual bracelet much more than the Pandora.  There are several reasons.  First, ALL my beads fit on the TB.  Pandora is a 5mm bracelet that will not fit TB beads.  That is unfortunate because two of my favorite bead artists only make TB sized glass beads.  Kim Miles, who is perhaps the best beadist out there only makes beads for TB bracelets.  

Another factor is that the clip areas of the Pandora bracelet, when it is full, is annoying to me.  I often cannot properly fit the beads in a section and end up with an unsightly gap.  The only useful purpose to clips IMHO is when you are first building your bracelet, and if you only have a few beads, they are going to all fall under your wrist anyway!  AND...I hate hate hate that ugly Pandora bead clasp. However, the shiny silver look of the Pandora bracelet is so much prettier than the thinner weave look of the TB bracelet TO ME.  So there are good and bad points to both.  

If anyone is interested in the TB glass beads that I am selling (before they go on eBay), let me know and I'll be happy to post the list.  I bought them before the price increase, so you would get quite the bargain with no tax or upcharge to compensate for eBay selling fees.


----------



## bagshopr

I love all the pictures you ladies have posted of your bracelets.  I have a Troll bracelet, too. I have the large flower clasp on it, and three royal blue glass beads, and the rest of the beads are a mixture of Pandora, Chamilia, and Troll silver.  
I started less than a year ago with a Pandora bracelet with the bead clasp.  I had the worst time with the clasp as my nails are very short and weak.  I found myself trying to pry it open with my nail scissors, which seemed stupid as I was wearing it on my wrist at the time.  So I sold that one and bought a Chamilia with a lobster claw clasp.  I will say that the Chamilia bracelet is not as nice quality as Pandora, but I could work the clasp much easier.  However, I found the lobster claw clasp too plain for my taste.
So now I am on to a Troll bracelet, which is very nice quality, and has a beautiful, easy to use clasp.  
My only problem with the bracelet has been the weight. When I filled it, I found it very uncomfortable.  For some odd reason, I am extremely sensitive to weighty bracelets, necklaces, or rings.  I removed all but three of the glass beads, and that seemed to help.  However, whenever I go to buy another charm, I am always careful to feel it and make sure it is not heavy.  The charms with the glass and stone accents can be very heavy.  
I have received excellent service from currentsgifts.com.  They sell Pandora, too.


----------



## Mimi Kim

bagshopr said:


> I love all the pictures you ladies have posted of your bracelets. I have a Troll bracelet, too. I have the large flower clasp on it, and three royal blue glass beads, and the rest of the beads are a mixture of Pandora, Chamilia, and Troll silver.
> I started less than a year ago with a Pandora bracelet with the bead clasp. I had the worst time with the clasp as my nails are very short and weak. I found myself trying to pry it open with my nail scissors, which seemed stupid as I was wearing it on my wrist at the time. So I sold that one and bought a Chamilia with a lobster claw clasp. I will say that the Chamilia bracelet is not as nice quality as Pandora, but I could work the clasp much easier. However, I found the lobster claw clasp too plain for my taste.
> So now I am on to a Troll bracelet, which is very nice quality, and has a beautiful, easy to use clasp.
> My only problem with the bracelet has been the weight. When I filled it, I found it very uncomfortable. For some odd reason, I am extremely sensitive to weighty bracelets, necklaces, or rings. I removed all but three of the glass beads, and that seemed to help. However, whenever I go to buy another charm, I am always careful to feel it and make sure it is not heavy. The charms with the glass and stone accents can be very heavy.
> I have received excellent service from currentsgifts.com. They sell Pandora, too.


 
I also noticed that the Pandora/Troll style bracelets are pretty heavy, but I find it nice and reassuring, and the weight makes me feel like I'm getting something for my money.  They do leave marks on my skin by the end of the day though, and my right thumbnail is shot from my Pandora bracelets.  I was trying to use a guitar pick to open the clasp, but I might break down and buy the opener they are selling (almost $40!!).  The reason I like the Pandora clasp is because it looks like another bead, the look is more seamless.


----------



## Mimi Kim

Does anyone else have an anniversary bracelet?? I didn't find out about Trollbeads until the bracelets were sold out at Lund Trading.  I had to get mine on ebay, and I wanted to know if I got a reasonable deal or not.  (I paid about $725)


----------



## mistikat

*Mimi Kim*, I believe the anniversary bracelets were a couple of hundred dollars higher than that, so yes, I think you got yours for a good price. Enjoy!


----------



## Mimi Kim

mistikat said:


> *Mimi Kim*, I believe the anniversary bracelets were a couple of hundred dollars higher than that, so yes, I think you got yours for a good price. Enjoy!


 
Thanks for the response! Do you have an anniversary bracelet too???  Which do you prefer, Pandora or Troll??  lol


----------



## mistikat

I have two Trollbeads bracelets I put together myself - one in amber and silver and one in turquoise and green beads and silver. I had never heard of the brand until last November when I was visiting a friend in Rome and got hooked. I much prefer Trollbeads to the other glass/silver bead bracelets. I think the quality is higher and I like that the beads sit freely on the chain instead of being screwed on. It just looks funkier and less organized to me. Unfortunately, they don't sell Trollbeads in too many retail locations here (Toronto) but Pandora is everywhere. So I've mostly gotten my new beads from the web or Ebay - would much prefer to see them in person but there's not much of an option.


----------



## Ali7364

I am working on filling my first trollbead bracelet.  So far, I have 11 beads, a mix of glass and silver.  It's an ocean theme with blues and greens and sea critters to remind me of the time I spent growing up in Hawaii.    I love seeing and hearing about everyone else's love for trollbeads and pandora.  I received my most recent purchase (a glass bead) in the mail today.  It looks like it has an internal crack in it.  I can't feel it on the outside, but can see it showing through from the inside.  Has anyone one else ever been sent a bead like this or seen one?  I'm assuming it's a flaw and am thinking I should send it back for an exchange.  What do you think?


----------



## SoonerOrLater

Oh, Hawaii!  Which island?  I long to go back to Maui (it would be our third trip).  Hopefully, we can make it in 2009 or 2010 and get to Kauai as well.  How lucky to spend that much time in paradise!


----------



## Mimi Kim

Ali7364 said:


> I am working on filling my first trollbead bracelet. So far, I have 11 beads, a mix of glass and silver. It's an ocean theme with blues and greens and sea critters to remind me of the time I spent growing up in Hawaii.  I love seeing and hearing about everyone else's love for trollbeads and pandora. I received my most recent purchase (a glass bead) in the mail today. It looks like it has an internal crack in it. I can't feel it on the outside, but can see it showing through from the inside. Has anyone one else ever been sent a bead like this or seen one? I'm assuming it's a flaw and am thinking I should send it back for an exchange. What do you think?


 
I would definitely return it.  It probably is a crack, and it might get worse, but by then it may be too late to return it.  If the second one you get is the same, you'll know it was supposed to be like that.


----------



## Ali7364

SoonerOrLater, I lived on Oahu but visited all the islands at one point or another. Hawaii is truly a paradise and such a fun place to live as a kid. I haven't been back since we moved away, I'm hoping to go in a few years with my husband and kids. I'd love to show them all my old stomping grounds! 

Mimi Kim, thanks for the advice. I do plan to exchange the glass bead that looks like it's cracked. You're right, if the one I get back looks the same, I'll know that's how it's supposed to look! I haven't gotten around to doing it yet, I had the flu last week.  It may be a few days before I get to the post office as one of the kids has it now too. 

I think my next purchases for my Troll bracelet are going to be the jellyfish and treasures bead. Anyone have those? How do you like them?


----------



## Taupy

:okay:Very nice trollbeads you have, girls. 
I just started my collection with these 6 Trollbeads...







I want to collect them for a bracelet but before I get all the beads I like, I wear them on a necklace. The silver A and silver S are the initials of my and my boyfriend And I like the Murano Beads most of all....

The silver wing on my necklace is a seperate pendant and has nothing to do with the beads but it looks very nice with the beads...don't you think :shame:


----------



## bagshopr

Taupy, your beads are beautiful!  I love the colors.  I am collecting all white beads now, I also have a set of 5 blue beads, of course I have the silver ones too.  I thought I would switch off the glass beads once in a while to change the look of my bracelet.


----------



## Taupy

Yes, I like the possibility to change the beads as you like it. Every day a "new" bracelet or neckace with different combinations


----------



## swee7bebe

*bumping* this thread because i just discovered trollbeads last week!  i feel a new addiction coming on...


----------



## applescruff

i've had my troll bead bracelet now for a few months and love it.  i have a mixture of the silver and glass beads and definitely need more.  i will post pics later on!  awesome thread


----------



## vickyprinzessin

This is mine:

I'm addicted.


----------



## ashsin

wow this thread is awesome.. didnt know abt troll beads until now.. looks like im gonna have to get me some,. they look soo nice


----------



## vickyprinzessin

A small update 

I received the new Amethyst bead today.


----------



## Lakritze

I like the amethyst. Is that the rose quarz next to it? I was afraid it would look so light.


----------



## vickyprinzessin

Hi Lakritze, next to it is the Lavender Prism. On the other end of my bracelet I have a Pink Prism  But I would love to have a Rose Quartz some day. I've only seen it on pictures but it seems to be a very pale and soft pink.


----------



## Lakritze

Thank you, vickyprinzessin. Wow, the lavender prism is light. Now that I know I can see a hint of purple. 

I love rose quarz and amethyst together, but I guess I would have to see both stones in person to pick one I really like.


----------



## swee7bebe

vickyprinzessin said:


> A small update
> 
> I received the new Amethyst bead today.



vickyprinzessin...your bracelet is pretty!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Here's mine; I completed it a few years ago. I was surprised to learn that several of the beads are retired. 
I recently started a new bracelet after seeing all of the new beads...


----------



## Lakritze

Kitsunegrl, your bracelet is beautiful. Do I see a Vine bead?


----------



## FlgirlFM

I have a necklace and am starting a bracelet this week.  I love them and often give Troll as gifts.


----------



## vickyprinzessin

I was bored today, so I took some more pictures... hope you like them!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Awww, thanks!
Yes, I am the proud owner of a vine bead.  I purchased it a LONG time ago and I'm pretty sure that it was $38!
Thanks to this thread, I got my troll fever stirred up and ordered a new chain to start.  I ordered the neither fish/fowl bead, angel/demon, hare/tortoise and the baby dragon bead.  LOL......


----------



## Lakritze

I really like the colors you chose for your bracelet and vine looks so beautiful. 

I have the baby dragon for my fantasy necklace and I think it is so cute. I ordered the hare/tortoise bead a couple of weeks ago and it is really pretty. 

I know how you feel. When I see pictures of bracelets, I always find new things for my wishlist.


----------



## aquablueness

i'm liking these, i could see how they'd be an addiction.


----------



## chinkee21

I just bought some beads off trollbeads.com to start off my first bracelet!! I can't wait to receive them!! They are so pretty!! Here is a photo of what I got!


----------



## courtneyh

i have been wanting one of these bracelets for ever.... so this weekend i was visiting my mom and we went and i made one!

ill take some pictures tomorrow!!!


----------



## free2dreamgurl

I love the pics of all the bracelets.  I was visiting with my sister-in-law last weekend and she had on 3 troll bracelets.  I'd never heard of them!!  I think I'm hooked, though.  I went to a store in our city that sells pandora, troll, and chamillia - and unfortunately, I'm totally confused now and don't know what to buy.  I like the troll and chamillia beads the best, but liked that the pandora bracelet because it was so shiny.  But then, once it's full of beads I might not see the shiny bracelet anyways!!  Help Me, PLEASE!  Where should I start and what should I consider if purchasing a bracelet for the first time?


----------



## vickyprinzessin

free2dreamgurl said:


> I love the pics of all the bracelets.  I was visiting with my sister-in-law last weekend and she had on 3 troll bracelets.  I'd never heard of them!!  I think I'm hooked, though.  I went to a store in our city that sells pandora, troll, and chamillia - and unfortunately, I'm totally confused now and don't know what to buy.  I like the troll and chamillia beads the best, but liked that the pandora bracelet because it was so shiny.  But then, once it's full of beads I might not see the shiny bracelet anyways!!  Help Me, PLEASE!  Where should I start and what should I consider if purchasing a bracelet for the first time?



Go for the original and buy TB!


----------



## Lakritze

Oh please! 

You should go with whatever you like. You can fit Chamilia beads on a Pandora bracelet and a couple of Trollbeads will fit, too. Most of the other brands will fit on the Trollbeads bracelet, but then you don't have a shiny bracelet. Don't be afraid to mix and match. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## bagshopr

One advantage to a Troll bracelet is that all the other brands' beads will fit on it.  And you can choose the clasp you want, which is fun.
I've had all three types and I like the Troll the best.

If you like any of the Troll beads you will want to get a Troll bracelet.  They (usually) won't fit on the other bracelets.


----------



## chinkee21

Ok, I got in the mail today my first trollbead bracelet...the colors are so beautiful!!! I can't wait til I finish this one!!


----------



## swee7bebe

it's beautiful chinkee!  i think i will visit the jewelry store today.  i'm dying to get a pink bead to match my new bag.

btw - a little OT - you're going to boracay??  awwww so jealous!  it's so beautiful there...I was there 2 yeras ago.  have fun!!


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Yes! Flying to Boracay for a short must needed holiday! You also like trollbeads?? I just started and can't wait to finish it! Do they come out with new colors per season or..? I got mine from trollbeads.com


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*Somebody stop me!!  Here I was, flipping through a magazine when I saw an ad for Trollbeads. Being a huge charm/charm bracelet fan, I decide to check out the website.  From there, I click on "find a retailer in your area".  UGH!  Big mistake, HUGE!!  As it turns out, that retailer is 2 miles from my office.  So....5 days, two bracelets and lots and lots of $$$ later....Here are my creations.  It's another MAJOR addiction I certainly didn't need, but, hey, whatever makes ya happy, right??  I fell in love with the Gold and Silver Happy Universe charm, so, I built the neutral bracelet around that.  The red/orange/yellow has lots of silver charms that reminded me of my dh So, that one is extra special.  *












*Hmmmm.....I really need something blue, or turquoise, or purple, accckkkk!!!!  Stop the madness!!!*


----------



## swee7bebe

Purse-Ooooh said:


> *Somebody stop me!!  Here I was, flipping through a magazine when I saw an ad for Trollbeads. Being a huge charm/charm bracelet fan, I decide to check out the website.  From there, I click on "find a retailer in your area".  UGH!  Big mistake, HUGE!!  As it turns out, that retailer is 2 miles from my office.  So....5 days, two bracelets and lots and lots of $$$ later....Here are my creations.  It's another MAJOR addiction I certainly didn't need, but, hey, whatever makes ya happy, right??  I fell in love with the Gold and Silver Happy Universe charm, so, I built the neutral bracelet around that.  The red/orange/yellow has lots of silver charms that reminded me of my dh So, that one is extra special.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hmmmm.....I really need something blue, or turquoise, or purple, accckkkk!!!!  Stop the madness!!!*



wow, 2 bracelets already???!!!  man that must have been a LOT of $$ =P  i'm still working on my first one...they're very pretty though!  i love how everyone's bracelets look so different.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

swee7bebe said:


> wow, 2 bracelets already???!!! man that must have been a LOT of $$ =P i'm still working on my first one...they're very pretty though! i love how everyone's bracelets look so different.


 
*I KNOW!!!  I'm NUTTY!!!   Once I start something, I have no patience to finish it.  Who says you can't eat Mac and Cheese for an entire month (or two) anyway?!!?!   Sorry kiddies, mama has some new bracelets, now pass the ketchup!!  HAHA!!  I agree with you, everyones bracelets are so pretty and different which is dangerous.  Last thing I need is another idea *


----------



## free2dreamgurl

Has anyone seen the Chamilia "aqua reef" bead.  I love the colours but we don't have a store here, so I'd have to order.  Just wondering if it's as pretty as the website?


----------



## talkativeone77

Today I bought my first Troll bracelet - I had actually gone in to get some of the new fall Pandora beads at a store I had just found out about and their supply was pretty low due to a Trunk show a few weeks prior.  So - the girls showed me Troll beads and the glass beads were just so beautiful I caved and started a bracelet - if you bought 5 beads you got a free bracelet so I ended up with 3 glass beads (dark blue and green colored) and 2 silver beads (flower shapes) and the dichroic flower clasp.  I am sooooo happy!!!  Now I have 1 Pandora and 1 Troll - 2 types of beads to collect : )  

Do any of you know any good on-line retailers to purchase from????  Obviously I can go back to the store but I wanted to also have the option of ordering on-line...  Thanks!


----------



## swee7bebe

^^yay!  welcome to the addiction!  =)  you can go to www.trollbeadsus.com - that's their official website...i think it has a list of online retailers there too.  i also visit www.trollbeadsgallery.com too.


----------



## bagshopr

Have any of you Troll lovers seen the winter "Diamonds" glass bead?  What do you think of it?
I bought one yesterday, on the Bay.  

I have two sets of glass beads, one blue set, and one white set, and I switch them off.  So I thought the white Diamonds would be perfect.


----------



## lumkeikei

Can someone please post a picture of them wearing the bracelet please? I just want to see the comparision in size.
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## vivi1205

^^I have only a partial completed bracelet, so I don't know if that would help you lumkeikei .

My BFF bought me 3 trollbeads for Christmas (early Christmas gift :shame:!) last week and I bought the bracelet & clasp myself...I'm SOOOOO hooked. I can't stop thinking about them! I haven't bought anymore beads, as the bracelet + clasp were already $100, but I've been dreaming about the diff combos I could create... I'm reading the catalog every night, and can't wait until Christmas because I've created a wishlist!! Anyway, my question to other trollbead collectors/owners...how do you feel about a bracelet with only 3 beads ? I have 2 glass beads, and one silver bead right now, and I LOVE them. I think I almost like some of the chain showing and not a completed bracelet. Am I the only one?


----------



## talkativeone77

vivi1205 - I think it looks nice not full - I have 3 glass and 2 silver and I get tons of compliments on it - I hope someday to get more - but for now - I like the look!!!!!


----------



## vivi1205

talkativeone77-- okay, I'm loving my bracelet with the minimum charms (i even wear it to bed!), but I saw one of my co-workers almost full tb bracelet today, and I am in love . Hers isn't _completely_ full, but the bracelet does look nice maybe filled 2/3 full. I just wish I had the funds! Can't wait for Christmas!!


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*The newest additions to my trollbead collection in an ocean theme and my light blue with some Chamilia turquoise spacer beads that add a nice sparkle.  Insanity?  Yes, but, sooooo much fun!!*


----------



## vivi1205

^^Oh my, those are GORGEOUS! I  how you've coordinated your glass beads! They complement each other so nicely...   I'm trying not to mix themes, but I'm too eager to get my bracelet going...so I have a pastel-girly look mixing with a dark-fantasy look. Hmmm...maybe I should just work on 2 bracelets simultaneously...
Purse-Ooooh--your bracelets inspire me so!


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

vivi1205 said:


> ^^Oh my, those are GORGEOUS! I  how you've coordinated your glass beads! They complement each other so nicely...  I'm trying not to mix themes, but I'm too eager to get my bracelet going...so I have a pastel-girly look mixing with a dark-fantasy look. Hmmm...maybe I should just work on 2 bracelets simultaneously...
> Purse-Ooooh--your bracelets inspire me so!


 
*Aww, Thanks!!  It is a serious addiction!  I sit and watch TV and put different combos together.  I really should start knitting!!!  HAHAHA!!  Can't wait to see your creation (s)!!! *


----------



## vivi1205

I went to my local boutique today to upgrade to a longer chain (do all stores do this? what do they do with the shorter chain that you bring back? ), and whilst I was there, I was planning on picking up a glass bead. Unfortunately, DH was waiting for me with our pups outside, and I felt pressured . SO I came home with _just_ a longer (went from 5.5 to 5.9) chain but no beads. Now I *HAVE* to order some because I think the bracelet just dangles from my wrist because there aren't enough beads to hold it up!
Does anyone have pics of their wrists with these lovely bracelets on? I'm wondering where my bracelet should fall on my hands...


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

Anybody have a new trollbead bracelet to show off?  I'd love to see some new creations


----------



## vivi1205

I only have 3 glass beads and 2 silver beads (one of them is a Pandora), but I'm hoping to get some more for Christmas!


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

vivi1205 said:


> I only have 3 glass beads and 2 silver beads (one of them is a Pandora), but I'm hoping to get some more for Christmas!


 
*Sooo pretty!!  I love the Pandora lion too!  Can't wait to see more as you add beads, although, I also like the look with just a few beads   Thanks for posting!!*


----------



## vivi1205

Thanks Purse-Ooooh! I was starting to think I was the only trollbead collector left .


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*No way girl!!  I LOOOOOVE trollbeads!!!  Happy Holidays!  Hope everyone gets lots of goodies!!! *


----------



## vickyprinzessin

Santa filled my first Trollbeads-Bracelet!


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

vickyprinzessin said:


> Santa filled my first Trollbeads-Bracelet!


 
*Woo Hoo!!!!  It's flippin' GORGEOUS!!!  Go Santa!!!!*


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

Hi,

      I'm new here and wanted to take a moment to introduce myself.  I'm Melissa and a fan of European bead bracelets.    My base bracelet is a troll chain.  I'm so very glad that I started with a Troll chain because I've founds some great 10kt gold beads from a local bead store.  They are fabulous as spacers and give my bracelet a mixed metal look.   My charms are from just about every brand.  I have some charms from Biagi, Nagara and Chamilia.  I have my eye on a few Pandoras and Trolls too.  My bracelet is truly a "hybrid", but that's why I love these bracelets.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

MissyMomToTwo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. I'm Melissa and a fan of European bead bracelets. My base bracelet is a troll chain. I'm so very glad that I started with a Troll chain because I've founds some great 10kt gold beads from a local bead store. They are fabulous as spacers and give my bracelet a mixed metal look. My charms are from just about every brand. I have some charms from Biagi, Nagara and Chamilia. I have my eye on a few Pandoras and Trolls too. My bracelet is truly a "hybrid", but that's why I love these bracelets.


 
*Sounds gorgeous!  We need pictures!!!   Let's see some pictures!!*


----------



## vivi1205

*vickyprinzessin*--  your new bracelet! I got lucky dragon for Christmas too (along with a bunch of others from my mom, DH, and BFF)! I'll post my pics soon!

*MissyMomToTwo*--Yes! Yes! Pics please!


----------



## vivi1205

Oh, also does anyone know why the prices for certain beads on certain websites differ so much? Lions is $35 on one website, and $28 on another? Aren't they the same bead by the same artist made for trollbeads?

http://trollbeads.com/site/trollbeads_usd/visprodukt.asp?id=2190

and

http://www.designerbeadsandcharms.c..._id=133&startRow=1&searchValue=&currentPage=1


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

Hi,

    Here's my bracelet and as I said earlier, it really is a mixture of many different components.  The chain is a troll chain and the clasp is actually from Brighton.   I'd like to upgrade to a troll clasp eventually, but  I do love the design of this clasp.   My beads are a mixture of Biagi, Nagara, and Chamillia.    The gold beads are 10kt beads that I purchased at a local bead supply store.   I've found there are some regular jewelry supplies listed as "large hole beads" that will fit on Troll chains, but not any of the others.   I'm hoping to add Pandora's Chinese symbol for Happiness and Chamilia's camera bead soon.  Then, who knows?  Maybe another bracelet with glass.


----------



## dawnch

Hi, another newbie here, who was very pleased to find a thread with so many like minded folk. I currently have 2 bracelets and 1 necklace. Most of my stuff has been sourced 2nd hand, with some great bargains, although got a few new bits for Christmas, and as leaving gifts from work. I've got the spring and the blue/green glass kit. I have been interchanging with various other 'cheapie' glass beads, but am looking for a really good glass artist to get some really individual beads from, currently searching through etsy. Anyone got someone they would recommend. 
Will try and post pics when I work out how on this forum.


----------



## vivi1205

Very lovely bracelet, MissyMomToTwo! Can't wait to watch the progression!

Welcome *dawnch*! Can't wait to see some pics!

Here's a few add'l beads I got for Xmas from DM and DH! I also got a dark blue glass bead & red bead that don't really go with this one:


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

vivi1205 said:


> Very lovely bracelet, MissyMomToTwo! Can't wait to watch the progression!
> 
> Welcome *dawnch*! Can't wait to see some pics!
> 
> Here's a few add'l beads I got for Xmas from DM and DH! I also got a dark blue glass bead & red bead that don't really go with this one:


 
*WOW Vivi!!  Your bracelet looks GORGEOUS!!  I just LOOOOVE that bead to the right of the lion.  What is that called?  Is that one of the precious stone beads?  It's hard to tell on my monitor.  Is that white or pale pink?  Rose quartz maybe? Either wasy, it looks fantastic!!*


----------



## vivi1205

Thanks! It's sorta spring-y. I'm trying for a more winter-y theme. I picked up silver mountain today:
http://trollbeads.com/site/trollbeads_usd/visprodukt.asp?id=2475

YES, that is ROSE QUARTZ above. It really does look that clear though, with a very small hint of pale pink. The pic is pretty accurate.
I'm really interested in starting a Pandora bracelet right now too! I've been reading the Pandora thread lately to keep updated !


----------



## Coachfanatic

I'm thinking of starting a Troll bracelet.  I have a Pandora that's a few beads short of full and I'm just getting bored with the selection.

My question is this:  What size should I get?  I have a very small wrist and even with my Pandora bracelet almost full, the 7.1 is perfect.

With Troll, do you have to allow for the clasp?  Would I get a 6.7" with the hope the clasp brings it to about a 7.1?


----------



## vivi1205

Hi Coachfanatic...I'm a "Coach fanatic" too . I have tiny wrists too and my Pandora is 7.1. Granted I only have 2 beads and 2 clips on it, but it's pretty loose, and I imagine when it is eventually filled up that it will be perfect as well. My troll bracelet is 6.7 with the clasp. I think if you're buying it online, you have to check if their measurement includes the clasp or not. I bought mine at a local boutique so I was able to try them on with the clasp. And the advantage is, as my bead collection grows, they're able to switch out the chain to the next available size. HTH! I  my trollbeads bracelet! You will too!


----------



## Coachfanatic

vivi1205 said:


> Hi Coachfanatic...I'm a "Coach fanatic" too . I have tiny wrists too and my Pandora is 7.1. Granted I only have 2 beads and 2 clips on it, but it's pretty loose, and I imagine when it is eventually filled up that it will be perfect as well. My troll bracelet is 6.7 with the clasp. I think if you're buying it online, you have to check if their measurement includes the clasp or not. I bought mine at a local boutique so I was able to try them on with the clasp. And the advantage is, as my bead collection grows, they're able to switch out the chain to the next available size. HTH! I  my trollbeads bracelet! You will too!



Thanks for the info!!  I found this on the site I was looking at so I guess they add the clasp into the bracelet size?  

http://trollbeadsus.com/faqs.aspx

*How do I determine the proper bracelet size*
 											When measuring for bracelets, measure tightly where your wrist  												is broadest and add 2 cm or about 1 inch. This will allow enough slack to add  												beads and fill your bracelet.											
*How does the Trollbeads bracelet work? * 
 											The bracelet comes standard with a no clasp. Look through our  												lsi of clasps and find the one you ike best. Remenber the bracelet length in  												the catalog include the length of the clasp


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

Coachfanatic said:


> Thanks for the info!! I found this on the site I was looking at so I guess they add the clasp into the bracelet size?
> 
> http://trollbeadsus.com/faqs.aspx
> 
> *How do I determine the proper bracelet size*
> When measuring for bracelets, measure tightly where your wrist                                                 is broadest and add 2 cm or about 1 inch. This will allow enough slack to add                                                 beads and fill your bracelet.
> *How does the Trollbeads bracelet work? *
> The bracelet comes standard with a no clasp. Look through our                                                 lsi of clasps and find the one you ike best. Remenber the bracelet length in                                                 the catalog include the length of the clasp


 

*Oops!!  I see you've already been here!!    No, I'm not a crazy stalker!! HAHA!!*


----------



## Coachfanatic

Purse-Ooooh said:


> *Oops!!  I see you've already been here!!    No, I'm not a crazy stalker!! HAHA!!*



More of an enabler........


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

I think Troll has the most beautiful glass selection of beads.  My current bracelet is silver/gold only.   I think for my next bracelet, I'm going to venture into the world of glass.    It's my understanding that with Troll, the bracelet lengths are figured in with the length of the clasp.  But, I was looking at clasps the other day and realized that some are larger/longer than others.  Go figure.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I just ordered 2 new glass beads for my second troll bracelet.  Got the Antique Flowers and the Roses.  I can't wait to get them.  

I ordered a shorter chain for the 2nd one; it's still comfortable but I think I am going to have to make sure that I keep smaller beads on it.


----------



## vivi1205

^^Congrats on your new beads *Kitsunegrl* ! I am really digging the new Spring beads! Can't wait for Spring! I have a shorter chain for my 1st bracelet, and am thinking of getting a smaller clasp because it's such a small bracelet. ITA about keeping smaller beads on it, so it doesn't get too tight!


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*Well Vivi - You totally inspired me with your rose quartz bead and the pastel colors, so, I had to throw together a little something - I'm a nutcase! I actually have a BOX of trollbeads! Who does that?!?!  A while back I had purchased the little cherubs with my anniversary date on it 10/22 and until now, hadn't found a way to use them.  I'll post pics in a bit.*


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*OK - Here it is.....I really like the gray and pink together and the way the cherubs look with the softer colors *


----------



## Coachfanatic

Purse-Ooooh said:


> *OK - Here it is.....I really like the gray and pink together and the way the cherubs look with the softer colors *



It is gorgeous!!  What do the "2"s represent??  I have the "3 siblings" too and LOVE it.  (I have 3 daughters)


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

Coachfanatic said:


> It is gorgeous!! What do the "2"s represent?? I have the "3 siblings" too and LOVE it. (I have 3 daughters)


 

*Thank you!!  I come from a family with 3 kids and I also have 3 kids, so, I really love that bead as well.  10.22 would have been our 20th wedding anniversary.  We didn't quite make it  I liked that troll had the number 10 in one bead.  I had started a thread on the PF last year that was all about how that number was showing up everywhere after my dh passed away.  It seemed every time I looked at the clock it was 10:22-Got stuck behind a bus in traffic, bus number 1022 , etc... So, I added it to my bracelet for luck!*


----------



## Coachfanatic

Purse-Ooooh said:


> *Thank you!!  I come from a family with 3 kids and I also have 3 kids, so, I really love that bead as well.  10.22 would have been our 20th wedding anniversary.  We didn't quite make it  I liked that troll had the number 10 in one bead.  I had started a thread on the PF last year that was all about how that number was showing up everywhere after my dh passed away.  It seemed every time I looked at the clock it was 10:22-Got stuck behind a bus in traffic, bus number 1022 , etc... So, I added it to my bracelet for luck!*



What an awesome story!!  Isn't it great when you find things that can bring you comfort?  It's priceless!!


----------



## vivi1205

Purse-Ooooh said:


>


 
Okay, *Purse-Ooooh. *You seriously need to work for a jewelry store, or create jewelry and sell them. That is GORGEOUS. I LOVE the pink ! Can I ask you...do you have multiple chains and make multiple bracelets, or do you create bracelets off the same chain? DH has been buying me beads and some of them don't "go" or match well with my primary beads (I'll have to post some pics when I get back from vacation). I'm more of a pinky pastelly gal, and I've received some amber, blue, red-themed murano glass beads. Just wondering....


----------



## lolas

Purse Im roaming around looking at what else I can get addicted too....and I find this beautiful bracelet. I also went back and saw the light blue w/the Chamilia spacers...that one rocked me

Anyway you have a gift for putting beautiful things together 

This pink one is extra special, Im sure more than just thought went into making it...it shows.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

vivi1205 said:


> Okay, *Purse-Ooooh. *You seriously need to work for a jewelry store, or create jewelry and sell them. That is GORGEOUS. I LOVE the pink ! Can I ask you...do you have multiple chains and make multiple bracelets, or do you create bracelets off the same chain? DH has been buying me beads and some of them don't "go" or match well with my primary beads (I'll have to post some pics when I get back from vacation). I'm more of a pinky pastelly gal, and I've received some amber, blue, red-themed murano glass beads. Just wondering....


 
*HAHA!!  Thanks Vivi!  Just too much time on my hands lately I suppose.  Truth is, I try to "win" beads at a better price and since I had so many beads, I went on the "bay" and grabbed a few of the bracelets at a nice price (most sellers will give free shipping on the additionals if you buy more than one).  That way when I am inspired, I have something to work with.  I got lucky a couple of times and won complete bracelets for less than half the price.  Then I just take them apart and use the beads in my own creation.  I do have alot of beads that haven't really made it onto a bracelet, but, I save those for my necklace.  My bracelets stay together, but, I change my necklace every day to match whatever I'm wearing.  Not a cheap hobby, but, it keeps me busy and entertained for now *


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

lolas said:


> Purse Im roaming around looking at what else I can get addicted too....and I find this beautiful bracelet. I also went back and saw the light blue w/the Chamilia spacers...that one rocked me
> 
> Anyway you have a gift for putting beautiful things together
> 
> This pink one is extra special, Im sure more than just thought went into making it...it shows.


 
*Aww, Thanks Lolas - I see you are also watching the superbowl??!?  LOL!!!  (I only watch for the commercials) These darn bracelets are so addicting!!  Could be worse, right?  At least it's a bead habit and not a crack habit!!  At least that is what I keep telling myself!!  If you can beleive it, I got the blue one on our favorite site for 70% off of retail.  It was almost exactly like it is now except I switched out a few of the silver beads.  I loved the Chamilia spacers on it so much that I bought topaz ones to add to my black/gold daisy bracelet.   I have a few bracelets that I haven't posted yet.  I'm afraid to show everyone just how sick I really am!!!  *


----------



## fluffy614

Purse-Ooooh said:


> *Well Vivi - You totally inspired me with your rose quartz bead and the pastel colors, so, I had to throw together a little something - I'm a nutcase! I actually have a BOX of trollbeads! Who does that?!?! A while back I had purchased the little cherubs with my anniversary date on it 10/22 and until now, hadn't found a way to use them. I'll post pics in a bit.*


 

ME!!!  I have been a Troll/Pandora collector for over 4 years.  Although I slowed down for a while when I started collecting more COACH than beads!  I have a about 10 bracelets and 3 necklaces plus a bunch of beads sitting in a box!    I need to rearrange some of my bracelets , I like the idea of the color themes! I'll have to take a pic of my collection.


----------



## vivi1205

^^Holy cow *Fluffy*! For real? I never knew! TEN bracelets ?!?! Can't wait to see pics! Oh, and I totally know what you mean about Coach vs. Trollbeads. I was actually trying to turn my Coach addiction into Trollbeads because I figure, buying a couple of beads every couple of weeks is less expensive than buying a couple of bags !


----------



## fluffy614

Vivi, reading this thread makes me want to take them out and play!!!
I really just added as  I went and didn't have a color or theme in mind.  I'd like to take them all off and start over with a "plan".   As soon as the tv repairman leaves , I'll get a pic posted.


----------



## fluffy614

While I'm waiting for the tv repairman..... I pulled out some of my beads. I know now the doorbell will ring as soon as I start this.
Anyway, I took these pics quickly so they are not the best.






cathedral bead bracelets






LE Troll bracelet


----------



## fluffy614

Here is a birthstone bead necklace, not Troll, but Troll like!!







Here is another bead necklace, also not troll, but Troll like!


----------



## fluffy614

Two more necklaces, some are Pandora on some of these!! Sorry...


----------



## fluffy614

last necklace







and the box of beads!!!!!


----------



## vivi1205

Oh my *Fluffy*! . I guess that's not _too_ bad for 4 years! Are those necklaces heavy? Do you ever wear more than one bracelet simultaneously ? LOVE your collection, from what I can see. The pics are sorta tiny. Any way to make them larger? Particularly the bracelets ?! THANKS so much for sharing!


----------



## fluffy614

vivi, i made the pics smaller because i always feel i make them toooo BIG!
Looking at the pics I really want to rearrange them and boy do they need to be cleaned!   I can wear multiple bracelets and it doesn't bother me, but the necklaces get heavy and annoying.  That's why I stopped with them.  Plus when I would bend over and come back up they slammed against my chest!  Sounds dumb I  know, but they do get weighty.
I should have stayed away from this thread because I'm getting the "itch"
for more beads.  And I just put two Coach bags on charge hold at the outlet (peytons), plus came home to the pce card!!!!


----------



## vivi1205

I know what you mean about the big pics. For the longest time I posted small pics, and accidentally posted a large pic and apologized profusely. Then everyone was like, no, we like big pics! That way we can see details ! Lol. 
Okay, on an unrelated note...Peytons? At the outlets :s? For real? Which ones did you put on hold? And...PCE???? NO WAY . I've been eyeing that spectator sabrina...okay, wrong forum, I know. See you in the Coach forum!


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*Yay!!   Thanks Fluffy!!  Somehow, this makes me feel MUCH better about my bead addiction!  Gorgeous collection!!!!*


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Oh no! Now I've found the Trollbea's site I haven't pulled those beads out of the jewelry for months since I've been focusing on P-beads. Does this mean I'm a cross-addicted PandaTrollobollic?!!!!


----------



## vivi1205

Hi *Izzy's Mom*...it's like I'm stalking you... but no worries-- we're all "cross-addicted" in some way!  Just glad to see this thread bumped!


----------



## ztamoz7

So i have a trollbead addiction, I will admit, but something so strange happened a few months ago...
My mom checked the mail one day and received a package from TrollBeads with 4 different glass beads with smiley faces on them.  She didn't pay for these and they just randomly showed up! Whats the deal? Has anyone heard about this happening before? Not that I'm complaining


----------



## Auben

Hi all....
I admit I'm Trollholic....and so glad I found a new place to share the passion.... and sometimes the sickness  hehe..... My FAVORITE bead is the Angel/Devil because that's how I feel about them....  I just can't stop!!!

I've gotten 6 of my friends addicted too....  it's all good!!!

I wanted to share another fun place at Trollbeadsociety.com   has lots of pictures and threads.....

Enjoy!!!   Auben


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Ahanjon said:


> As nice as it looks, there are other places that sell similar beads at lower costs. The quality is about the same. You should look into it!


 
I have looked at the off brands and even things like Chamilia. But overall I prefer the design and production quality of Trollbeads and Pandora. To me it's worth paying a little more, plus there are bargains to be found on ebay or at trunk shows. The hunt is part of the fun!


----------



## cellista

ztamoz7 said:


> So i have a trollbead addiction, I will admit, but something so strange happened a few months ago...
> My mom checked the mail one day and received a package from TrollBeads with 4 different glass beads with smiley faces on them. She didn't pay for these and they just randomly showed up! Whats the deal? Has anyone heard about this happening before? Not that I'm complaining


 
From the trollbead website:

*Smiley Bead Event januar 2009*
23. februar 2009

This January we asked our retailers all over the world to distribute around their neighbourhood, 5-10 Smiley Pictures with a smiley bead attached and a wish for, whoever found it, to bring a smile into their own or somebody elses lives. On the note a website address was written and the finders were encouraged to go there and write how they found or were given the bead. More than 3.000 people from 32 different countries told us their personal smiley story. 

This must have been the happiest thing we have ever done here at Trollbeads. We have enjoyed every bodys stories immensely, they have all been amazing, touching, creative, fun and awesome. From people sending up smiley helium balloons with beads tied to them, to dropping them in a strangers bag, to finding them tied to the statue in the local city square. 
For those of you who havent followed the event on a daily basis, you can go to http://www.foundabead.com and read some of the stories 

These beads are not and have never been for sale! It was solely a onetime event. 
troldekugler.dk/site/downloads/smileyKit.jpg


----------



## Coachfanatic

You can get smile beads here:

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...arch_type=tag_title&ga_page=&min=&max=&order=

ny-image0.etsy.com/il_430xN.60717760.jpg


----------



## vickyprinzessin

I'm going to bump this thread since I just received two beautiful amber Trollbeads to wear on my leather bracelet. My silver bracelet is full now.


----------



## vivi1205

^^GORGEOUS! A mix of my fave colours...pink, purple, blue.... I have the dragon too...LOVE the assortment in your bracelet! Your amber beads are beautiful too!


----------



## vickyprinzessin

Thank you vivi  the Lucky Dragon was one of my first beads


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

Hi,

        I have a european bracelet, started with a troll chain and I love, love, love it as it's given me the most versatility.  Initially, I didn't love the troll charms as much, but now, I must admit I do.  I especially love how they have silver mixed with glass like the fairy sitting on the globe.  I'm looking for a good "center piece" bead and may be asking for the trinity bead or the diochronic (sp?) glass in the flower.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Has anyone managed to get one of the limited edition pink amber trollbeads?


----------



## vickyprinzessin

Izzy's Mom said:


> Has anyone managed to get one of the limited edition pink amber trollbeads?



AFAIK they're still available in Germany... but I don't like them that much. They are more peachy/orange than pink actually.

I'd love to see more pictures in this thread!


----------



## ladysalesrep195

As a gift rep by profession I am in a lot of stores throughout my travels. Troll Beads were in many of the stores and so detailed and interesting. Boy, would I like to rep that line. I would often look at the displays but never bought....knowing it was a slippery slope.

Until today....I happened upon a Troll Bead Trunk Show and began my bracelet. 

It all started when on particular bead spoke to me and that was it, I was sunk. 

Hey, where can I find a Lucky Dragon? Is that Pandora?

Here is my bracelet so far....


----------



## vivi1205

^^Oh my. Gorgeous start ! LOVE the shades of blue! My dragon was purchased from this site by my parents for my birthday:
http://trollbeads.com/site/trollbeads_usd/visprodukt.asp?id=2278


----------



## Izzy's Mom

ladysalesrep195 said:


> As a gift rep by profession I am in a lot of stores throughout my travels. Troll Beads were in many of the stores and so detailed and interesting. Boy, would I like to rep that line. I would often look at the displays but never bought....knowing it was a slippery slope.
> 
> Until today....I happened upon a Troll Bead Trunk Show and began my bracelet.
> 
> It all started when on particular bead spoke to me and that was it, I was sunk.
> 
> Hey, where can I find a Lucky Dragon? Is that Pandora?
> 
> Here is my bracelet so far....


I stumbled into a Trunk Show today too! Didn't buy anything but came home with the catalogue so I can go back tomorrow with a plan. They are doing one free Glass 1 bead with the purchase of 3 beads OR a free braclet with the purchase of a lock. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## givemegold

I got one during a trunk show 2 weeks ago, but I am still not sure that I totally love it... I am a real Pandora girl, so it is hard to make the switch or add another brand.  Someone mentioned that it only takes one bead to draw you in.  The same happened to me, but the bead that struck a chord with me is so simple: the 3 siblings bead.  It is one of the beads that fits Pandora, but it isn't as shiny in its patina and looks better on the Troll chain.  I also love love love the beige bubble glass bead.  It is so neutral and looks so golden-y that I absolutely love it and wish that *it* was the one that fit on the Pandora bracelet.  It would look amazing on a two-tone bracelet.  My bracelet it too bare to take a picture and it will be a long while before it is even full-ish because I swear that I am going super-duper slow with this one!


----------



## Izzy's Mom

givemegold said:


> I got one during a trunk show 2 weeks ago, but I am still not sure that I totally love it... I am a real Pandora girl, so it is hard to make the switch or add another brand.  Someone mentioned that it only takes one bead to draw you in.  The same happened to me, but the bead that struck a chord with me is so simple: the 3 siblings bead.  It is one of the beads that fits Pandora, but it isn't as shiny in its patina and looks better on the Troll chain.  I also love love love the beige bubble glass bead.  It is so neutral and looks so golden-y that I absolutely love it and wish that *it* was the one that fit on the Pandora bracelet.  It would look amazing on a two-tone bracelet.  My bracelet it too bare to take a picture and it will be a long while before it is even full-ish because I swear that I am going super-duper slow with this one!


I know how you feel about the Pandora as that is my "go to" jewelry. But today's Troll trunk show got me looking at the same group of beads in a drawer and I have put together a restrained shopping list for tomorrow as the store has a few of the retired beads at non-inflated prices -- so I think I will look at them first and finish off the bracelet I started (a brown/neutral nature theme with some amber). We'll see what happens once I am confronted by too much to choose from!


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

Hi,

       Is the Troll fish clasp retired?   I'm creating an all ocean themed bracelet using a troll chain.   I have a generic, non-brand name clasp for right now, but I'm thinking the fish would be just perfect.  Thanks.


----------



## bagshopr

Hi everyone.  I am a Trollbead addict as well.  I actually started with Pandora but had huge diffculties with the clasp.  A friend showed me her Troll fish clasp and I was converted.  

I just started my second bracelet.  I will take pictures of both later and post them.  My first bracelet has blue glass beads and an assortment of sterling charms. many of them Pandora and some Chamilia. It has the fish clasp.

My second bracelet has one bright pink glass bead and several silver ones that I transferred from my full blue bracelet.  I need some more glass beads now. This one has the flower clasp.  I prefer the "long" clasps.


----------



## vivi1205

MissyMomToTwo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the Troll fish clasp retired?   I'm creating an all ocean themed bracelet using a troll chain.   I have a generic, non-brand name clasp for right now, but I'm thinking the fish would be just perfect.  Thanks.



Looks to be still available:
http://www.trollbeadsgallery.com/product/Fish-lock,-silver.aspx

Speaking of clasps, I got the flower dichroic today for my 2nd bracelet:
(not very matchy, but pretty meaningful to me )


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

Hi,

       Lovely bracelet Vivi!  I love, love, love the dichroic glass from Troll.  I just recently purchased the trinity bead and I just adore it.    Great to know about the fish clasp.  I'm definitely going to be looking for it.   Here's the start of my ocean themed bracelet.  All the animal beads are from Chamilia and then the center bead is the Troll trinity bead.


----------



## ladysalesrep195

I adore your Sea life bracelet and the detailed photos. It is lovely.


----------



## ladysalesrep195

The kids took me to _another _trunk show yesterday and I finished my Aegean Sea bracelet. Note the little Camilla 'handbag' in the 2nd pic. 

And I started another bracelet which I call 'Coffee Bean'.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

ladysalesrep195 said:


> The kids took me to _another _trunk show yesterday and I finished my Aegean Sea bracelet. Note the little Camilla 'handbag' in the 2nd pic.
> 
> And I started another bracelet which I call 'Coffee Bean'.


I am just loving these bracelets. Sooooooooo pretty!


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

Aren't trunk shows a blast?  I recently went to one for Troll and one for Chamilia (FYI, I'm not a bead "purist."  Both my bracelets are a total mix of several brands).     I love both the Aegean Sea and Coffee Bean bracelet.  

I have to admit, I have such a hard time picking glass beads.   I love so many of them...but then I find myself not wanting to limit my bracelet to one color scheme.    I guess I'll just have to have multiple bracelets in many different hues, eh?

Take care,
           Melissa


----------



## vivi1205

MissyMomToTwo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lovely bracelet Vivi!  I love, love, love the dichroic glass from Troll.  I just recently purchased the trinity bead and I just adore it.    Great to know about the fish clasp.  I'm definitely going to be looking for it.   Here's the start of my ocean themed bracelet.  All the animal beads are from Chamilia and then the center bead is the Troll trinity bead.



LOVE LOVE LOVE the trinity bead. NEED the trinity bead...next !


----------



## vivi1205

ladysalesrep195 said:


> The kids took me to _another _trunk show yesterday and I finished my Aegean Sea bracelet. Note the little Camilla 'handbag' in the 2nd pic.
> 
> And I started another bracelet which I call 'Coffee Bean'.








^^CONGRATS on finishing your bracelet! It's GORGEOUS!


----------



## vivi1205

Hello gals. Wanted to show you all my Mother's Day bead given to me from my kids (aka pups, hence DH). It's the new Spring floral one:


----------



## givemegold

Vivi... that spring bracelet is gorgeous.  I can just imagine it when it is complete!  I love the pink and the aquas together!!!  Plus, that clasp is absolutely perfect!!!


----------



## free2dreamgurl

Hi Everyone - Just finished my bracelet!!  My inspiration was a trip to Japan so I did an Asian theme.


----------



## vivi1205

givemegold said:


> Vivi... that spring bracelet is gorgeous.  I can just imagine it when it is complete!  I love the pink and the aquas together!!!  Plus, that clasp is absolutely perfect!!!



Thanks *givemegold* ! It's very springy . Funny thing...ALL the beads on that bracelet were gifts! I think it makes it more meaningful to me that way too .


----------



## vivi1205

free2dreamgurl said:


> Hi Everyone - Just finished my bracelet!!  My inspiration was a trip to Japan so I did an Asian theme.









^^GORGEOUS. Congrats on your completion!!!


----------



## ladysalesrep195

Vivi, I love the color and feminity of your bracelet. It is lovely.

And free2, your Asian bracelet is so unique.


----------



## vickyprinzessin

Wow, this thread has come to life again.

Here's my leather bracelet again with my newest addition, the SE Summer Butterfly (but I wear it as a necklace)

Second picture: butterfly close-up


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

Oooh,  I just saw the summer butterfly in person yesterday.  It's seriously gorgeous and I was thinking it'd be perfect as pendant.  Just lovely.


----------



## vivi1205

Thanks *ladysalesrep195*! My friends all say that the bracelet is so "girlie" . Glad my other has more dark blues and reds!

*vickyprinzessin*-- Gorgeous bead ! Gotta get me one for my darker theme bracelet!


----------



## free2dreamgurl

Thanks Everyone - I had so much fun looking for beads.  I want to start a bracelet #2 now!!  

I LUV your coffee bean bracelet LADYSALESREP195.  It's going to be so gorgeous!  

The Summer Butterfly bead is so pretty - I'm definitely going to be looking for that one, too!


----------



## vickyprinzessin

Where has everyone gone? 
Here's my updated pink/purple bracelet:


----------



## bagshopr

Beautiful bracelets!!

 I am almost finished with bracelet #2.  I would take pics but something is wrong with my computer and the uploading process.  But I will try and do it from work later this week.

I have a blue- colored bracelet with a touch of red (Circus bead) and I have one that is bright pink/teal.  

The silver beads are of no particular theme, although I do have a couple of fish (flounder and jellyfish) on the blue one.  My latest bead on the pink/teal is the lamb.  

I also have a few Chamilia and Pandoras mixed in.


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

Hi All,


            I've been working on an ocean themed bracelet just for fun (and boy, has it been fun).  I have two bracelets (troll chains) and I totally mix and match beads from all companies (Troll, Chamilia & Pandora).  

            Anyway, it was time to add some muranos to my ocean bracelet.  My bias towards Troll is that I don't think anyone does glass as beautifully as Troll does.  I purchased 2 blue/green silver trace glass beads and they are fabulous.  I love how they look very blue from one angle, and very green from another.   Here's a picture with them added to my bracelet:


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

Hi Vicky,

       I love your leather bracelet.  I've been kicking around the idea of getting a leather bracelet.   I would love to do an Asian/Chinese New Year bracelet with the Pumpkin troll glass beads.  They totally remind me of lanterns.

       My question for you is do the beads stay in one place on the leather?  Or do they slide around like they do on a metal bracelet?  
Thanks!


----------



## vickyprinzessin

MissyMomToTwo said:


> Hi Vicky,
> 
> I love your leather bracelet.  I've been kicking around the idea of getting a leather bracelet.   I would love to do an Asian/Chinese New Year bracelet with the Pumpkin troll glass beads.  They totally remind me of lanterns.
> 
> My question for you is do the beads stay in one place on the leather?  Or do they slide around like they do on a metal bracelet?
> Thanks!



Hi, and thanks! The Chinese New Year bracelet sounds like a great idea. 
The amber and glass beads pretty much stay where you put them. With the silvers, it depends on size and weight, but most of them move.


----------



## bagshopr

Do any of you know if the Turquoise Prism glass bead is similar in color to the Blue/Green Silver Trace?


----------



## bagshopr

I took a picture of my Troll bracelets.  Sorry it is hard to see the detail of all the lovely beads.  On the pink/teal one, both pink beads are beautiful hot pink- for some reason, one is showing red.


 Sorry, the pics are not working.


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

bagshopr said:


> Do any of you know if the Turquoise Prism glass bead is similar in color to the Blue/Green Silver Trace?


 

I don't know.   I was looking at the turquoise prism online and it from I can tell it looks lighter than the blue/green silver trace.  But, the blue/green silver trace looks much lighter online too     I find that with glass beads, I really have to see them in person and often side by side to know how they'll work.


----------



## bagshopr

MissyMomToTwo said:


> I don't know. I was looking at the turquoise prism online and it from I can tell it looks lighter than the blue/green silver trace. But, the blue/green silver trace looks much lighter online too  I find that with glass beads, I really have to see them in person and often side by side to know how they'll work.


 

I agree with you totally.  You really have to see them in person.  Guess I will be off to the Troll shop next pay day!


----------



## karinjg

I'm going to have a really good time going through all these posts.  I love the Asian themed bracelet as my youngest two daughters are from China.  Where did you get the beads that look Asian?  like landmarks?  

Also, I recently started a yahoogroup for Trollbeads and more, if anyone is interested.  

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Addicted2Trollbeadsandmore/


----------



## karinjg

I have another question.  Has anyone seen a teddy bear (or bear) that hugs the chain?  I don't want a koala.  I've seen the bear on someone's bracelet, but I've had no luck finding a picture or the company of the bear.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Addicted2Trollbeadsandmore/


----------



## karinjg

Purse-Ooooh said:


> *Sooo pretty!!  I love the Pandora lion too!  Can't wait to see more as you add beads, although, I also like the look with just a few beads   Thanks for posting!!*



What is the cute little bead that looks like hands holding a flower?

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Addicted2Trollbeadsandmore/


----------



## karinjg

I wish I could see Fluffy614's more clearly.

Also, I forgot to say that I collect Troll, Pandora, Chamilia and a bit of Biagi as well as some artisan glass beads.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Addicted2Trollbeadsandmore/


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

Hi Karin,

       My daughter is also adopted from China and my son is adopted from Taiwan.  I actually got started on Pandora/Chamilia and Troll because I wanted to do a mother/daughter bracelet for us.   We add a matching charm each year on our family/adoption day.    

       I fell in love with the charms so much that I now have 2 other bracelets.   I'm not sure if you are familiar with Silvershake or not.  They have their own brand name called Nagara.  They are all sterling silver and they have some adorable asian themed beads.  I have both the cheongsam and pagoda from there (and I think the quality is in line with the bigger name brands)












     Here's the website:

http://www.silvershake.com/Product/search.aspx?query=nagara


----------



## vickyprinzessin

MissyMomToTwo said:


> I fell in love with the charms so much that I now have 2 other bracelets.   I'm not sure if you are familiar with Silvershake or not.  They have their own brand name called Nagara.  They are all sterling silver and they have some adorable asian themed beads.  I have both the cheongsam and pagoda from there (and I think the quality is in line with the bigger name brands)




Hi,
I've seen Nagara beads before and really liked them. But something held me off, I think I can't place orders with Silvershake from Germany... or the shipping was too expensive in comparison to the cost of the beads, I can't remember.


----------



## karinjg

Missy, those are adorable!  I've looked at that brand but not bought.

I've started a lot of list servs for Chinese adoption, including the one for adult adoptees: International-Adopt-Talk (@ yahoogroups).

I'll be posting some more pix at the list below as soon as I get them off my camera.

Karin
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Addicted2Trollbeadsandmore/


----------



## posk51

Good morning ladies!

This is my first venture in the Jewelry Subforum but TROLLBEADS have brought me here 

I am [_I]ever so slightl_y [/I] dipping my toe in the water and have not yet bought anything but a clasp/lock for another bracelet ......

Anyway, my question is how in the heck do you weed through Ebay to find an authentic Troll Bead seller????!!!   holy moly 5,000 plus items and no way to find authentic ones because they ALL SAY AUTHENTIC!   

I know I can find many retailers online but I like a good deal    KWIM!?

Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## bagshopr

Trying once more to upload a picture of my two Trolls.  One the right, the red bead is actually a bright pink bead, almost identical to the Pink Silver Trace bead at the bottom of the bracelet.


----------



## bagshopr

posk51 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> This is my first venture in the Jewelry Subforum but TROLLBEADS have brought me here
> 
> I am [_I]ever so slightl_y [/I] dipping my toe in the water and have not yet bought anything but a clasp/lock for another bracelet ......
> 
> Anyway, my question is how in the heck do you weed through Ebay to find an authentic Troll Bead seller????!!! holy moly 5,000 plus items and no way to find authentic ones because they ALL SAY AUTHENTIC!
> 
> I know I can find many retailers online but I like a good deal  KWIM!?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!!


 
I do know what you mean about the overabundance of bead sellers on Ebay.  I get frustrated by all the "fits Troll" listings instead of real Trolls.  I have bought from sellers collectatroll, somethin.special, and funtimes333 and had excellent experiences with all of them/


----------



## posk51

Thank you so much for responding bagshopr!  I will check out the sellers you listed 

BTW:  your bracelets are gorgeous!!


----------



## vickyprinzessin

My sweet, thoughtful, beloved boyfriend  secretly bought the retired Chai Bud and a matching OOAK and had them shipped to me  I feel lucky!


----------



## karinjg

Bumping my questions again:  does anyone know where to buy a bear that hugs the chain, like the cherub does?  (I saw one pictured on a bracelet.)

Also, who makes the bead shown on someone's bracelet here that looks like two hands holding a flower?

Karin
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Addicted2Trollbeadsandmore/


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I finally ordered the correct size chain for my 2nd trollbead bracelet.  I forgot that the lengths indicated include the clasp and ended up with a tiny chain; I'll keep it for a necklace extender or something.  
Of course, no order can be complete without a bead so I got the coffee bean bead.  It's been available forever, but I don't know it took me so long to get it.  I also ordered the blue flower bud glass bead.  It will be my first red bead.  Very excited!


----------



## bagshopr

I'm glad that this thread resurfaced. 

My latest bead is actually a Pandora, it is the Happy Fish.  I was near a store that sells only Pandora, so I went to look and of course came out with something.  

Now I am waiting for my shop to have its next sale, so I can complete my second bracelet, the one with the teal/pink colors.  

And then I am going to try to be done!


----------



## diazk08

Hi!  I just started my trollbead addiction!  I have ordered the leather bracelet, the mexico clasp, and the fairy charm.  I can't WAIT for them to get here!


----------



## karinjg

I love trollbeads especially though I have several brands combined on various bracelets.

I started a list: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Addicted2Trollbeadsandmore/

for those of us who are really into these beads and want to share resources.

There is going to be a 10 bead set for October Awareness with 1/3 going to the Komen research foundation.  I think I spelled that right!

Karin


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I just got the Peace Dove bead!


----------



## ReRe

Some recent purchases to make a pink bracelet, the set is the empowerment beads for cancer awareness.


----------



## rubyjuls

I'm a newly addicted Trollbead addict.  I have been collecting Pandora beads for awhile now and never was too interested in Trollbeads.  Recently on of the ladies in the Pandora thread was talking about the empowerment bead set coming out in October.  I always try to buy things that support Breast Cancer research and am a huge pink person so I immediately searched for new info.  When I discovered that these could only be purchased in person I went looking for a store near me that sells them.  I found one close to where my mom is buried and stopped off last weekend after visiting her.  

They had a big selection and had a Trollbeads pouch gift with purchase going on.   Here's what my bracelet currently looks like:







Closeups!

























I have already reserved a set of those empowerment beads and also several of the new fall beads (they haven't gotten them in yet) - blue desert, pink desert, brown desert, coral bubbles, and black silk.

When I was on the phone with the woman today reserving the above she let me know that they have a new event going on, if you purchase an upgraded clasp you get a bracelet for free.  I'll be in the area again tomorrow so will be stopping by to take advantage of the offer.


----------



## ReRe

So glad you got those empowerment beads, can't wait to get them onto their own bracelet.


----------



## rubyjuls

^ I'm super excited about those!  I got more beads today and another bracelet/claps.  I'm going to save the new bracelet for the empowerment beads.  Shall take pictures later.


----------



## vickyprinzessin

I just took some new pics of my collection yesterday 
I live in Germany and sadly we can't buy the Empowerment Beads here... I would have loved to support the cause and I really like the designs.


----------



## courtneyh

vickyprinzessin said:


> I just took some new pics of my collection yesterday
> I live in Germany and sadly we can't buy the Empowerment Beads here... I would have loved to support the cause and I really like the designs.



LOVE them!!! Beautiful colors!

Where did you get the safety chain? I have a troll bead bracelet too and have been looking for a safety chain, I went into their website and didnt see one.


----------



## vickyprinzessin

courtneyh said:


> LOVE them!!! Beautiful colors!
> 
> Where did you get the safety chain? I have a troll bead bracelet too and have been looking for a safety chain, I went into their website and didnt see one.



Thank you!  The safety chain is made by Trollbeads, I bought it in a TB shop  Do you have a jeweller selling TBs nearby? Maybe they'll have it. I'm surely getting another one soon for my second bracelet, I definitely feel safer wearing one. Plus it makes it so much easier to put on the bracelet, because the two ends are held closer together, KWIM?


----------



## courtneyh

vickyprinzessin said:


> Thank you!  The safety chain is made by Trollbeads, I bought it in a TB shop  Do you have a jeweller selling TBs nearby? Maybe they'll have it. I'm surely getting another one soon for my second bracelet, I definitely feel safer wearing one. Plus it makes it so much easier to put on the bracelet, because the two ends are held closer together, KWIM?



Thank you so much! There is a shop that sells them like 20 mins from my house, Im going to check it out today!


----------



## vickyprinzessin

courtneyh said:


> Thank you so much! There is a shop that sells them like 20 mins from my house, Im going to check it out today!



So did you find anything?


----------



## courtneyh

vickyprinzessin said:


> So did you find anything?



They didnt have any in stock, so they said they could order me one! They had the gold one, which is really loved, because it matches the colors of my bracelet, but for $220, no way! Thats insane to me, considering the silver one is only $29.00! I am going to pick it up in the next week or two when it comes in! Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## Coachfanatic

One of a kind Trollstones for $39.95

Just gorgeous!  Retail $159.

http://trollbeadbracelets.com/content/category.cfm?track_id=2081&category_id=322


----------



## GreenBananas

Hi Ladies,

I see that a lot of you mix brands of beads on your bracelets. So far, I only have a few Pandora beads but have seen a couple other types that I like. 

How do the mixed beads fit together? Are some noticably looser? I've heard that different threading systems can damage your chain - any experience with this? Or can you not really tell at all?

If curious, I'm specifically looking at the third bead in the second row here:
http://ohmbeads.com/european-beads/love.html?p=2

thanks so much and kudos on all the beautiful creations.


----------



## rubyjuls

Coachfanatic, thanks for that link.  They have some bountiful amber beads.  

I ordered a few Ooak beads that came in this week and also got a call that the Fall beads I ordered from my local trollbeads dealer came in so I shall pick them up tomorrow.  Pictures of all my new Trollbead additions coming tomorrow.


----------



## ReRe

Here is my new trollbead bracelet, it features the daisy trollbead (my favorite so far), along with the 10 brand new set of pink empowerment beads made especially for Breast Cancer Awareness (each bead is different), 2 hydrangea beads, 2 heart beads and 3 extra pink beads include pink desert from the regular line with the large flower clasp.


----------



## givemegold

I just got the large berry bead for my Troll bracelet and I love it!  I was pleased to see that it also fits on my Pandora bracelet, too!  It has its permanent home on my Troll bracelet, but I know that I can get another and put it with any bead in my collection, no matter what kind of bracelet has room.  I also FINALLY decided on a fancy clasp for my Troll.  I used to have the plain, little, silver one. I have upgraded to the flower clasp with the dichrotic glass.  I am in love with the way my bracelet is shaping up. Now, all I need are my Empowerment beads to arrive at the store, so I can go pick them up!


----------



## dani4365

GreenBananas said:


> I've heard that different threading systems can damage your chain - any experience with this?


 
I have a Trollbeads bracelet and mix SEVERAL bead brands with my Trollbeads. They will NOT hurt your chain at all. :okay:

I heard that this rumor was cooked up by Pandora to discourage their customers from buying any other brand at all.  

As far as I know, and I have been collecting this type of jewelry for over 2 years now, Trollbeads is the only chain you can buy that will accomidate ALL brands of beads. With the Pandora chains, and same like chains, it is a gamble if other brand beads will fit correctly on it or not. Most "off" brands will fit Pandora since they are competeing in the same line, but you just never know.

So my advise is to go out and buy a Trollbeads chain and you will not have to worry at all. I mix all my beads (even Pandora) together with this chain and like it very much, and they all look great. 

But it all boils down to what YOU want and like. 

AND as for your question on if they LOOK noticably bigger, it all depends on how big the hole of the bead is. Trollbeads holes vary on their beads. That is why some will fit on a Pandora bracelet and some won't. But I looked at the beads that you were looking at on that site, and it says all beads will fit the other European brands (like Pandora) chain...


----------



## charmfan

what does the mexico clasp look like? can you post a picture?


----------



## dani4365

Here is the Mexico Lock:


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

I love the Mexico lock.   I actually love all the diachroic glass


----------



## charmfan

dani4365,  Thank you for posting the pictures. It's beautiful!!


----------



## MandM

I love troll beads!  I just haven't been able to get as excited about Pandora or any of the others yet.  I adore my bracelet and wear it a lot.  Sometimes I layer it with Tiffany bangles or my silver bead bracelet.  I just think they're really fun.  I love all the fantasy characters -- castles, animals, flowers, snowflakes, etc (even if they are a little cheesy!) and really like the beautiful colors of the glass beads and diachroic clasps.  I wanted to keep this thread going, so will go and try to get a decent picture of my current bracelet


----------



## dani4365

YES pictures please!


----------



## la6

:bump:  I am very addicted to Trollbeads lately and just wanted to share my bracelet I'm working on!  I also just got a black leather bracelet too and I plan on starting that one off with a red/pink theme.  But here is my silver one so far:

(the big silver bead in the middle is actually a Panda holding a baby panda- that one didn't really show up in this pic).


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Hello,
I wanted to suggest a great ebay seller. Moondogcleo. I was pooking around ebay and saw this seller had a ton of Trollbeads and I thought off this thread.
I only collect Pandora now but I used to have a Trollbead leather bracelet. No bead company can touch Troll glass. I miss it but since I dont like mixing brands I have to check this thread for a fix every once in a while.


----------



## Minimouse

Hi ladies, I'm embarrassed to admit that I have only just 'found' Trollbeads and even worse, I have never seen them. There seem to be a lot available on ebay, but I'd really value recommendations as to reputable selllers who only sell authentic Trollbeads. Is there anywhere on this site giving a list of good sellers?  

By the way, I LOVE all your beads and bracelets. I have just ordered my very first Trollbead... Glass Stone (example attached). I'm excited to start my Trollbead collection, even if it is only one at the moment.   It's a start, right?


----------



## samiyahk

hi mini, have'nt seen u on the mulberry forum in while...these bead bracelets are an obsession..once u start a bracelt you'll find in a month you'll probs have filled it up. i personally like the pandora range more for uniformity but love the diff clasp and choice of muranos in troll beads!


----------



## Minimouse

Hi Samiyahk, I haven't managed to get back to the Mulberry forum since returning from a month's vacation in the States.  No funds for bags means steering clear from temptation and finding something less expensive, so Trollbeads might be the answer.  Having said that, the Trollbead shopping list I've put together far exceeds the price of a Mulberry bag!!!  Why is it the beads I particularly love are retired and mega pricey?  I can feel a Trollbead addiction coming on.


----------



## Laurie_lou

This is my trollbeads bracelet x


----------



## Minimouse

Laurie_Lou, beautiful bracelet.  I have managed to buy 4 beads, but must pick out the bracelet and clasp.  Watch this space!

Has anyone bought on ebay from Collectatroll?  I found her responses to ebay messages quite 'short', as have a few colleagues of mine, so I have avoided her auctions.


----------



## corpsebride

hello,

i was wondering of anyone had the bead of fortune on their bracelet and i wanted to know how it looks.

thanks a bunch


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I prefer to purchase authentic trollbeads for myself; but to each his own.

I have the bead of fortune; the pic is posted earlier in this thread.  I like it a lot, but you have to make sure to leave a little room on your bracelet so it can turn and change.


----------



## hotaznchic

Hi all, I'm a little bit of a newbie to Trollbeads, but I was given one as a gift. Can someone please clarify to me if the trollbead SS bracelets should be stamped with LAA or something? Also, what of the metal cores of the glass beads?  I have no idea where to find this info as I've searched online with not much luck or info. Thanks!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Check to see it larger............

I gave up my Troll collection to focus on Pandora but WOW!!! 

I have to admit I adore the Troll leather bracelets the beads stay where you put them!!!!!

Got this pic from TrollbeadsUS.com


----------



## sassc

This is my troll bracelet.  I love all the colors.  It is so fun.  I have a pandora "intruder" bead LOL, the christmas tree, which is so cute  
http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/sassyc1/HPIM1160.jpg


----------



## Minimouse

Beautiful bracelet sassc, very pretty.  There seems to be little traffic through this Trollbeads thread.  I wonder if the popularity of Trollbeads has waned.


----------



## sassc

Thanks Minimouse!  I'm sure it is temporary, maybe theyre busy looking at Pandora, LOL.


----------



## baby&melovelv

pretty-  i've never heard of these...


----------



## ReRe

I have bought a few Chamilia beads but I still am partial to trollbeads.  I just ordered the leather bracelet, but its sold out so I have to wait a bit.  Does anyone have the leather band, the advertising photos seem to show it looped 3 times, but the lengths it comes it wouldn't allow it to look 3 times, just 2.  Also I really want the strawberry (flower) and the climbing hydrangea, but they are over $160 and they only have a touch of gold, seems way to pricey.  I caved and got the daisy, but I wouldn't think this little bit of gold should cause the price of the bead to triple.


----------



## rubyjuls

Hi ladies.  I don't think I ever posted a picture of my empowerment beads.  I will try and take a picture of them tomorrow.

I am so excited after searching for over a week now I found a store that still had a crazy lace agate bead in stock.  I cannot wait for this to arrive!  It will be a wonderful addiction to my collection. 

When I have a chance, I hope to add some of the jade and dragon beads that came out in the china collection awhile back.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Minimouse said:


> Beautiful bracelet sassc, very pretty.  There seems to be little traffic through this Trollbeads thread.  I wonder if the popularity of Trollbeads has waned.



Hasn't waned here at my house! Am working on an ocean theme and just picked up the flounder, jelly fish, seals, and crab.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

Minimouse said:


> Beautiful bracelet sassc, very pretty. There seems to be little traffic through this Trollbeads thread. I wonder if the popularity of Trollbeads has waned.


 
*Waned??!?!  Not here!!  Thanks Minimouse for bringing me back to this thread.  I have created a few more bracelets since I last posted.  Here are two of them....along with my ridicules trollbead "toybox" *

*On this one I mixed in a few of my favorite Pandora bead...the black w/clear CZ's...I really like the way they look with these colors.*

*




*

*The other I just sorta copied from a website as I really liked the colors and love the way it looks with jeans and along side my two tone Pandora bracelet.*

*I look forward to checking out everyones creations.  I've been out of the loop for too long!!*


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*Oops!!!  Forgot the toybox!!!*


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

*One thing I'd like to mention for anyone just starting a bracelet/collection....I adored the pearl lock and bought two of them....BOTH have already lost a stone.  I was lucky the first time as it was in my jewelry box, so, I was able to crazy glue it back on, but, I wasn't so lucky the second time.  For me, the clasps without stones are definately the way to go.*


----------



## ReRe

Good to know, I've been very happy with the fish and the large flower locks.


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

Purse-Ooooh said:


> *Oops!!! Forgot the toybox!!!*


 

Wow do you work for Trollbeads????? Wow what a collection.


----------



## Minimouse

Purse-Ooooh, I am going oooooooooooohhhhhhh!!!  What an amazing box of Trollbeads to tinker with.  I can just imagine you whiling away the time, putting bracelets together and my oh my, do you have style and great taste.  I love every bracelet you put together, you're a great inspiration.  

I'm after putting an 'animal print' bracelet together, but there are few Trollbeads to put together to create one, plus the Tiger has become as elusive as the real live tiger, plus it's mega expensive if found.  I wish they would issue a revamped tiger for 2010, plus a spotty leopard.  They would be instant winners.  I keep looking out for an animal print Trollbead bracelet for inspiration, but so far haven't found any.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

Minimouse said:


> Purse-Ooooh, I am going oooooooooooohhhhhhh!!! What an amazing box of Trollbeads to tinker with. I can just imagine you whiling away the time, putting bracelets together and my oh my, do you have style and great taste. I love every bracelet you put together, you're a great inspiration.
> 
> I'm after putting an 'animal print' bracelet together, but there are few Trollbeads to put together to create one, plus the Tiger has become as elusive as the real live tiger, plus it's mega expensive if found. I wish they would issue a revamped tiger for 2010, plus a spotty leopard. They would be instant winners. I keep looking out for an animal print Trollbead bracelet for inspiration, but so far haven't found any.


 
*Thanks minimouse!  *
*Hmmm.....an animal print theme eh?  I'll have to play around and see what I can come up with.  Did you have any silver beads in mind for your creation?  The lion perhaps?  I really love the gray wolf and have used that one in several of my bracelets.  Some of the retired beads are waaaay too expensive.  No way I would pay as much for one bead as I would for an entire bracelet.  I say hang in there, they are bound to come out with new ones eventually   Happy bead hunting!!!*


----------



## Minimouse

Oh yes, play away and see if you can come up with anything animal-like.  The lion would be a good start with grey wolf.  I was thinking of dark leopard and fur animal.  Brown spots could be thrown in there too and a wonderfully gray dark squirrel.

Just thought to add... clear brown braid, zebra and fur dot.  Tortoiseshell and lion would be nice too (but rare).


----------



## muggles

Have been collecting Pandora and just discovered Trollbeads! OMG I am in love!!


----------



## muggles

I bought the bracelet with the fish clasp and the tortise and hare bead! Love the fantasy aspect! You don't see that in Pandora!


----------



## cncfusion

Here is my new baby!!

http://******/begeH6   I'm loving it right now... going to pickup another clasp so I can keep my 3 beads together and not having them slide around the bracelet... 

this is getting expensive! i'm going to try to refrain myself from "buying" too much.... when is christmas coming???


----------



## Minimouse

cncfusion said:


> Here is my new baby!!
> 
> http://******/begeH6 I'm loving it right now... going to pickup another clasp so I can keep my 3 beads together and not having them slide around the bracelet...
> 
> this is getting expensive! i'm going to try to refrain myself from "buying" too much.... when is christmas coming???


 
cncfusion, you've got a great starter bracelet there, it's defininitely a great basis for future additions.  Congrats.

I started off in December 2009 with just 5 beads, but my collection is about to increase dramatically, as soon as I receive a package I am expecting in the next week or so.  Watch this space!


----------



## muggles

Just got the ugly duckling bead!
Totally addicted!


----------



## Bag Me

I love TrollBeads...here are my two bracelets.


----------



## muggles

^^Love them!
Shh! I like them better than Pandora!


----------



## Bag Me

muggles said:


> ^^Love them!
> Shh! I like them better than Pandora!


 
Muggles, I will not tell anyone...that's funny


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

Hi,

      I love trollbeads too.   I love to mix-n-match all brands of beads.  I always buy a troll bracelet because it's universally compatible.  I can put any brand on it, plus some large hole beads not designed specifically for build-a-bead bracelets.    

       I do believe that troll makes the most fabulous glass of all the companies...................


----------



## muggles

I'll second that!^^


----------



## Minimouse

Bag Me said:


> I love TrollBeads...here are my two bracelets.


 
Bag Me, your bracelets are beautiful.  Any chance of more photos, perhaps individually?  We can never get enough.


----------



## muggles

More photos!!^^


----------



## Bag Me

Minimouse said:


> Bag Me, your bracelets are beautiful. Any chance of more photos, perhaps individually? We can never get enough.


 
I will take some more detail pictures this weekend...I love my TrollBeads.  I have a necklace too, which I'll share.


----------



## CityGirlCharms

muggles said:


> I'll second that!^^



I agree too!

Troll makes such interesting glass beads. So unique and colorful.  Would love to see more pictures of bracelets with glass.


----------



## Minimouse

Ladies, can I please ask what you clean your silver Trollbeads with?  How about the ones with gems/stones?  I've just received a collection of beads and the silver ones really need a good clean to get rid of the tarnish.  Any advice?


----------



## diazk08

my local shop gave me a silver polishing cloth, so I use that to clean my silver beads


----------



## Bag Me

​Here is updated pictures...I love them both so much. The pink/black/white theme glass was my first and my other bracelet is symbol theme.


----------



## muggles

Bag Me love your bracelets and the beads are beautiful!


----------



## cncfusion

For those who are looking for a 2nd bracelet, the east coast has a special offer!

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Visit select The Paper Store  locations now thru March 21st and receive a free  silver Trollbeads bracelet with the purchase of an upgraded  clasp.  Choose from ten exquisitely detailed clasps in order to receive  your free bracelet.  Trollbeads' handcrafted foxtail chains are the  perfect start to every bracelet creation. Visit the following The Paper  Store locations and start a treasured gift or your own story.  [/FONT]Dedham  Hingham  Leominster  [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Nashua, NH  [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Reading[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## muggles

I am so addicted I just bought the mermaid bead!


----------



## cncfusion

which one is the most reliable website to buy trollbeads? 

Do they charge tax/shipping?


----------



## muggles

bump


----------



## muggles

aren't there any trollbead lovers?


----------



## dolllover

I do love trollbeads. I just haven't bought any yet. I do plan to in the future.


----------



## AniPie

GreenBananas said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I see that a lot of you mix brands of beads on your bracelets. So far, I only have a few Pandora beads but have seen a couple other types that I like.
> 
> How do the mixed beads fit together? Are some noticably looser? I've heard that different threading systems can damage your chain - any experience with this? Or can you not really tell at all?
> 
> If curious, I'm specifically looking at the third bead in the second row here:
> http://ohmbeads.com/european-beads/love.html?p=2
> 
> thanks so much and kudos on all the beautiful creations.


 
WOW!  I love so many of the beads on this site... has anyone purchased from them?  Do they fit on Pandora and Trollbead?  And are the silver??


----------



## AniPie

Ok so I went to a store around the corner that sells Trollbeads.  OMG the glass is SOOO pretty... so much prettier in person then in pictures.  I have a Pandora bracelet but do really like the glass beads to much.  So I think I will just put silver on my Pandora.  But I would like to buy a Trollbead bracelet soon.  They are SOOOOO pretty!!!


----------



## cyndiinphilly

Hi.  I am a Pandoraholic and now have joined the ranks of Trollbeads lovers.  So far I have the Chat bead, zodiac (sagittarius), winter, faith, hope and charity.  Today I bought one of the red Haiti beads and the lucky dragon.  I have the big flower clasp on it.  I go to a great store in NJ, if anyone needs a place to drool and buy.  It's a store that lets you open the drawers and play by yourself, without having to ask to see each bead.  I love looking at everyone's bracelets and hope to post a pic of mine soon


----------



## bagshopr

My bracelet and most of my beads are Troll.  I think Troll are the most detailed and beautiful of all the bead brands.  That said, I have recently added two Brighton beads to my bracelet.  Their price is definitely right!


----------



## Minimouse

Okay, here's the first Trollbead bracelet I have made up from all my newly acquired beads.  Since taking the photo I have added a stopper, to keep the beads safe.


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

I'm working on a new bracelet for spring/summer.  It's going to be a flower/ladybug/garden theme.   As I've said in earlier posts, I mix all brands of beads, but I just love the glass from troll.   Last night, I picked up some blue/beige silver tracebeads from my favorite Trollbead store.   I am sooo obsessed with the dichroic glass of troll...   I think these beads will look so warm and sunny.  I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## muggles

Minimouse said:


> Okay, here's the first Trollbead bracelet I have made up from all my newly acquired beads. Since taking the photo I have added a stopper, to keep the beads safe.


 
I love your bracelet!I have the trolltree lock and the mermaid, fairy and tortise and hare beads. And the eye glass bead! I am so fascinated with troll because it is so much more defined than pandora!


----------



## muggles

I also ordered the babytroll sitting on a trollstone! The cutest thing!


----------



## muggles

Let's see some more pics!


----------



## Bag Me

muggles said:


> I love your bracelet!I have the trolltree lock and the mermaid, fairy and tortise and hare beads. And the eye glass bead! I am so fascinated with troll because it is so much more defined than pandora!


 
Muggles-you have been busy buying...can't wait to see your bracelet.


----------



## muggles

I will have to take a pic!


----------



## CityGirlCharms

Minimouse said:


> Ladies, can I please ask what you clean your silver Trollbeads with?  How about the ones with gems/stones?  I've just received a collection of beads and the silver ones really need a good clean to get rid of the tarnish.  Any advice?



I use a silver polishing cloth.  My fingers get sore from the rubbing though!

It also works well in a tumbler - same one that is used at some Pandora stores.  But take pearls off it goes in a tumbler.  I heard the tumbler could ruin pearls.


----------



## karinjg

I love Trollbeads and probably have more of them than others.  You can see some great bracelets at http://addicted2beads.ning.com/ a list I started.  I have a few of my photos in there too (Karin)

Karin


----------



## Minimouse

CityGirlCharms said:


> I use a silver polishing cloth. My fingers get sore from the rubbing though!
> 
> It also works well in a tumbler - same one that is used at some Pandora stores. But take pearls off it goes in a tumbler. I heard the tumbler could ruin pearls.


 
Thank you CGC, I managed to get a Goddards silver cleaning cloth a couple of weeks ago and it's turned dull and lifeless Trollbeads into the most amazing, shining beacons of light.  Absolutely gorgeous.  Now I need more Trollbeads!!!


----------



## Bag Me

I just removed all my black and grey glass beads, because I purchased a few new TrollBeads for spring/summer.  I got the Lavender Prism, Fantasy Flower (so pretty) and Pink Desert.  Glass color theme for spring/summer is pinks, plums with alittle white.


----------



## sassc

BagMe, that looks beautiful!!


----------



## muggles

Bag Me said:


> I just removed all my black and grey glass beads, because I purchased a few new TrollBeads for spring/summer. I got the Lavender Prism, Fantasy Flower (so pretty) and Pink Desert. Glass color theme for spring/summer is pinks, plums with alittle white.


 

Love it!


----------



## Bag Me

sassc & muggles-

Thank you...


----------



## Minimouse

Bag Me, that bracelet is itching for the summer to arrive.  

I've gone a little bit on the wild side lately...


----------



## Bag Me

I like it...giving me some ideas



Minimouse said:


> Bag Me, that bracelet is itching for the summer to arrive.
> 
> I've gone a little bit on the wild side lately...


----------



## muggles

*Love the bracelet!*


----------



## muggles

Where are the trollbead lovers?


----------



## Bag Me

muggles said:


> Where are the trollbead lovers?


 
I'm not sure where everyone is...but I love my TrollBeads.


----------



## Minimouse

I think we're busy making up bracelets.  I'll have another one ready soon.


----------



## luvshopping90

I'm drooling over all of the bracelets I've seen on here!!!  I just got around to making a Pandora bracelet but the Troll Beads are gorgeous as well.  Sadly, it seems to be a bit harder to locate a retail store around me.  

Probably just as well....

I know its been said before, but I LOVE the glass beads that Troll does so much more than the Pandora glass beads.  Thanks guys for giving me something else to collect.


----------



## sassc

Same here, I have to drive about 40 minutes to get to a store that carries trollbeads, but Pandora beads are easier to locate. I am going to try to finish mine this week and then I'll post pics.  I may get a couple yellow gold Pandoras because I want to add some yellow gold to my bracelet and the pandora yellow gold is more reasonable than Troll.  Is it because Troll is 18kt gold vs 14 kt in Pandora?  Do you guys think it's OK to mix and match the beads?  My bracelet is Troll and I have Primarily Troll beads and 2 Pandora beads on there already.


----------



## Bag Me

sassc said:


> Same here, I have to drive about 40 minutes to get to a store that carries trollbeads, but Pandora beads are easier to locate. I am going to try to finish mine this week and then I'll post pics. I may get a couple yellow gold Pandoras because I want to add some yellow gold to my bracelet and the pandora yellow gold is more reasonable than Troll. Is it because Troll is 18kt gold vs 14 kt in Pandora? Do you guys think it's OK to mix and match the beads? My bracelet is Troll and I have Primarily Troll beads and 2 Pandora beads on there already.


 
I don't really mix my bead brands (but that's just me)...I have both Pandora and TrollBeads bracelets...BUT, with that said...I think you should make your bracelet the way you want it and enjoy it just the same.


----------



## Bag Me

I'm thinking about starting my third TrollBead bracelet, I have two full bracelets (2-clasp, 2-chain and beads).  Do you all starting a new bracelet with chain, clasp and beads OR do you just buy new beads?


----------



## muggles

anybody still collecting?


----------



## Minimouse

Still a work in progress...


----------



## MrsTGreen

Minimouse said:


> Still a work in progress...



Your bracelet is beautiful Makes me want to start a Trollbead bracelet!


----------



## luvshopping90

So I have a Pandora bracelet but had some time to kill so I stopped by a store "just to look". I now have a Trollbead bracelet with a large flower clasp. I picked up a few beads to get started:  the three siblings, the pearl tassel, and a green glass bead with blue flowers. I'll take a photo when I get home. Have to say I'm preferring this over my Pandora right now.


----------



## luvshopping90

Here is the photo of my bracelet.  Really like the fact that you don't have to deal with all the threads on the bracelet.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Minimouse said:


> Still a work in progress...



 Simply Stunning!!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

luvshopping90 said:


> Here is the photo of my bracelet.  Really like the fact that you don't have to deal with all the threads on the bracelet.



I love your clasp.  Is that a trollbead box your bracelet is displayed in?


----------



## luvshopping90

Yes it is a Trollbead box.  I've been in two separate Pandora stores and was never offered one or even saw one.  I was shown one today at the jewelry store and took it.  I'm tired of swapping up my beads in shoe box tops. 

I am a little unsure of which direction to go in next.  I didn't do pink because my Pandora is pink & purple.  I wanted a blue theme but fell in love with the blue flowers on this bead.  Not sure what other muranos would match or coordinate.  

I have to say that I wish I had found trollbeads first.  Honestly, it is cheaper than Pandora is....at least for me.  And I love the stoppers instead of the clips.  Good thing this store is _really_ out of the way for me!


----------



## MrsTGreen

I think a blue and green theme might work especially if you don't already have one like it in pandora. It could be a beach theme(missing Maui) I'm going to finish up my two tone pandora bracelet and maybe make my third bracelet a troll one.


----------



## luvshopping90

I like that idea.  I was trying to just bring out the blue but I think mixing the two colors would look great.  I love blue and green together.  An ocean theme would pull the pearl in too.


----------



## Bag Me

Minimouse said:


> Still a work in progress...


 
Love it!


----------



## Bag Me

luvshopping90 said:


> Here is the photo of my bracelet. Really like the fact that you don't have to deal with all the threads on the bracelet.


 
Very sweet!  Love the big flower clasp too.


----------



## luvshopping90

Thanks!  I was actually able to find items with a bit more meaning in the Trollbeads.  The large flower is to remind me of Hawaii, the pearl is my birthstone, I have three kids, and I love the faith,hope, & charity.  I have a ring with the same thing on it.


----------



## gapaholic13

I just got a trollbeads bracelet for Mother's Day...I've been on a spree ever since.  I'm just waiting for all my purchases to arrive and then I will post pics.  I've been avoiding trollbeads because I already had pandora, a thomas sabo and a links of london charm addictions but I really couldn't hold out any longer!

The colors are so amazing and I love that every bead has a meaning.  I did manage to find myself the LE china jades in red and purple...now I *think* I need some of the LE china silver.  Oy!


----------



## luvshopping90

Minimouse said:


> Still a work in progress...



Love this bracelet!!


----------



## givemegold

I love my Troll bracelet but never wear it!  I have Pandora too and  I think I prefer Pandora because I am not such a huge fan of oxidized silver...it makes me crazy with wanting to clean it until is shines!  My Troll is pretty and I love to look at it, but whenever I reach for a bracelet to wear, I go for Pandora.  There are a few beads that Troll makes that are my absolute favorites though!  I love love love the large berry bead!  I have three!  I wear one on my Pandora and two on my Troll.  I also, like many of you, are in love with the glass offerings from Troll. Their Empowerment Collection and Haiti beads have given my bracelets, no matter the brand, a lot of color.  I haven't gotten a new Troll bead in a long time, so maybe I will have to head to the boutique to see if I can breathe a little life back into my bracelet!


----------



## diazk08

after taking a brief break from trollbeads for budgetary reasons, I've jumped back in!  Yesterday I got the cute little fairy, chocolate parrot, happy fish, florence, etruscan, and desert flower.  I'm puttin together a bracelet for the fall-hopefully I'll have it done by September!


----------



## gapaholic13

I can't believe how many beads I've picked up in such a short time...however there are still a few that I'm dying to find...the old antique flower (green core), the LE summer butterfly and the pink armadillo from the Haiti collection.  Sadly, I think I'm out of luck on all three of them.  Hopefully I'll find others that captivate me like those *sigh*


----------



## Bag Me

Just purchase a red stripe & blue stripe glass bead to make a July 4th (Independence Day in USA) theme bracelet for this weekend.


----------



## thegnome

I really want to get one of these bracelets started, but they're so expensive!  They look soo pretty though.


----------



## luvshopping90

thegnome said:


> I really want to get one of these bracelets started, but they're so expensive!  They look soo pretty though.



I found that Trollbeads were actually cheaper than some of the other charm beads available.  The chain is one that is easy to wear with just a few charms on it without is looking odd or unfinished.  I actually started my bracelet with a few charms and prefer it that way.


----------



## Bag Me

Thats how I feel...I have three chains now and two are full and I keep a shorter one to wear just a few beads at one time.


----------



## marshano

How do you wear it with only a few beads?  I just bought a bracelet and 5 beads Friday (and ordered 3 more), but all the beads hang at the bottom and I don't like the look.  Are there stoppers/spacers that enable you to place the beads (other than more $25 beads)?


----------



## luvshopping90

They have stoppers, they are $16 each. They keep the beads from moving around too much.


----------



## Kendrick

Hi Ladies,

I live in Canada, and am also an avid collector of trollbeads. I just today received an email from the jewellery store where I shop at saying that Trollbead earrings have arrived 

I was wondering if they are available in the US yet, and if so if any of you lovely ladies have purchased any yet and what your thoughts are.


I'm sorry I don't know how to set up a link, but the web site address for my
jewellery store is triodiamondandgold.com, click on the jewellery tab at the top of the page and then trollbeads and then on the trollbead page you'll see the link for trollbead earrings. 

Thank you for your time, have a great evening.


----------



## thegnome

I got a trollbeads chain  and two ssilver beads to start.


----------



## Bag Me

Working on a new look with a few new beads...


----------



## Splurgeface

I had already, but only just, started collecting Pandora when I was introduced to Trollbeads.  I think I am going to have to get both, since I love the classic tidy look of Pandora but I also love the wild fantasy side of Trollbeads.  And who says a girl can't have both?  lol

So I started my collection because I was walking past a jewellers the other day and there was a lone charm left in the sale reduced from £38 to £20.  Needless to say I rushed in to buy it!

Now I just need to get a bracelet to put it on!  lol


----------



## Splurgeface

Oh dear - I'm addicted!

I bought the leather necklace and the basic clasp simply because I was dying to start my trollbead collection and since hubby has only just bought me a silver Pandora one I thought I'd better not go too mad.  lol.  

I also bought Thumbelina and a purple glass bead with blue bubbles in.  Both gorgeous!


----------



## Splurgeface

This is the start of my obsession. I have bought a few beads and charms on ebay which I am waiting to arrive though.


----------



## SweetJane1

I heart Troll Murano Glass!! I haven't got any yet though...but I am looking!!


----------



## AniPie

OMG!  Have you guys seen the World Tour beads!!!! I want them...   I wonder if we will be able to buy them here in the US???


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

My super super cute dichroic glass Trollbead. I wear Pandora but they do not a have dichroic glass beads so I picked this one up for pink outfits.


----------



## jollywa

givemegold said:


> <snip>   I love love love the large berry bead!  I have three!  I wear one on my Pandora and two on my Troll.



Are you saying that you can get a Troll bead on your Pandora bracelet?

I was at a local store todya that sells Troll. The owner said that Troll will NOT fit Pandora. Are there some that will fit?


----------



## mariaonline

trollbeadsus.com/productImages/61710s.jpg

There are a few Troll beads that fit Pandora, I think the special glass (Empowerment beads, such as the Breast Cancer and Haiti beads) will fit, and a few of the silver beads also fit.  The Troll, 3-flowers (link) definitely fits, since I have it on my Pandora.  As a rule though, most Troll beads will not fit Pandora.  Maria


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

I've had success with some of the silvers, but none of the regular glass beads fit.   Silver beads with glass, like the trinity bead, do fit on Pandora. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## jollywa

Thank you, Mariaonline and MissyMom. This is indeed good to know.


----------



## jollywa

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


>


 I love your star. What kind is it? It looks like it might an Agatha or a Thomas Sabo.


----------



## jollywa

I broke down today and started a Troll bracelet. I have a full Pandora and another one started, but fell in love with the Troll dragon and decided to take the plunge with a $500 gift card that I got from work. I bought a bracelet with a large fish clasp. I was reluctant to try a lobster claw, since my Agatha of Paris bracelet has a lobster claw and I cannot put it on by myself. At any rate, the SA showed me how easy it is to fasten the large lobster claw clasp and I was sold. I also bought the Great Wall bead and a blue jade bead from the China collection. Also a Troll with glass and a dragon that appears to wrap around the chain. I just love it! (I am a dragon in the Chinese horoscope and I travel frequently to China for work, so I have an interest in doing a bracelet with lots of China-related beads.)


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ Lovely! I have some Trollbeads that I am starting to build a bracelet with and your post is encouraging me to finish it!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

jollywa said:


> I love your star. What kind is it? It looks like it might an Agatha or a Thomas Sabo.


 

ha ha ....my Star is a basic SS charm from Overstock.com.Best $7.99 I have ever spent!


----------



## jollywa

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> ha ha ....my Star is a basic SS charm from Overstock.com.Best $7.99 I have ever spent!


 I know what you mean. It is the same for me with my 'no name' pink faceted bead that on eof my friends gave me. It is the only non-Pandora bead on my bracelet, but the bracelet just does not have the same look and style without it. Sometimes it does not hurt to play with non-brands.


----------



## jollywa

mariaonline said:


> trollbeadsus.com/productImages/61710s.jpg
> 
> There are a few Troll beads that fit Pandora, ...  As a rule though, most Troll beads will not fit Pandora. Maria


 
Maria, now that I have the Troll bracelet, I thought I would try to see if any of them would go on the Pandora bracelet. The Lucky Dragon and  the Great Wall bead did go on, but the blue jade and the Troll with gems would not. I guess it would be a case of trial and error to figure out which would. I actually think the Pandora chain is smaller than the troll. It is the end that causes the troubles.


----------



## fabchick1987

I actually like troll better than pandora.  Especially the bracelet part.  I loved that I could choose my own clasp with a design on that too.  I have the flower with the pearl in the middle.  I love my troll bracelet.  I only have 4 troll beads so far!!! I have the fairy, the 3 ring, a pink bead, and a tuqoise and green bead! My husband picked them out for me.  he did a good job!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I'm currently waiting on the blue armadillo glass bead and lace lock!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Love your dragon bead!  Just started collecting Troll - love it so much more than Pandora - the beads are so unique and I love the "troll tree" clasp I chose - the clasp is so big and easy to put the bracelet on.


----------



## Splurgeface

I've just given up collecting Troll and have put my entire collection on ebay!  I have decided to simply concentrate on collecting one type of charm bracelet - Pandora - since we don't have much cash to throw at jewellery.

I do like Troll and the huge selection of glass and silver fantasy beads they sell, but decided they are more expensive in comparison to Pandora and I also feel the quality of Pandora is better.  

Still feel a pang of sadness though, when I hear "Troll".


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^You have to make the best decision for you.  I started collecting Troll several years ago and I have some beads that retired and are not INSANE prices.  Maybe yours will do good on ebay!  

I've looked at Pandora, and while they are nice, I feel they have a "common" safe feel to them.  The beads mostly seem to represent happiness and don't have much of an edginess  to them.  

I like the dragons, fairies, trolls, symbols with a darkness to them from Trollbeads.  Plus, there is ONE retailer in my entire state and she is not anywhere in my area.  So I can be assured that I won't see myself coming and going!


----------



## Splurgeface

Mmm, the other thing that started to annoy me about Troll was the way they would sell off the glass samples as "one-of-a-kinds".  I know a lot of people thrive on these OOAKS but it just made me feel overwhelmed and also that they weren't so special since there are just so many different designs on the markets.  And I was annoyed that some of the glass beads didn't even have any markings on them!  

If they were cheaper I'd love to continue collecting.  I agree they have an edginess and a wonderful "dark" appeal which is really my thing, but because I feel they're not up to the quality and standard of Pandora yet are more expensive, I can't justify it.  Of course, this is just my opinion and many others will feel the quality is just as they would expect which is good for them, but for me, I can't get my brain around it.

Perhaps one day I shall regret this decision.  I hope not.  Bye bye, Troll, I enjoyed our brief encounter ...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Here's a quick pic of my trollbead bracelet and the new one I'm starting.  My new blue armadillo stripe bead is on the new one.


----------



## Attagirl

They are beautiful, Kit.  I got Wild Cat as a gift for Christmas.  Only one more bead to go and my first bracelet will be finished.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Wild Cat is on my list too!  

I just won the Peter bead so waiting on that...


----------



## Nancy in VA

Love your beads Kitsunegrl - and I agree that Troll is a little on the "dark side" which is what I like - anything exotic or unusual appeals to me.

Splurgeface - when you say that the quality of Troll is lower than Pandora - what do you mean?  Not as nice molding, lighter silver or what?  Just so I can look out for it.

To me it seemed that Pandora was more expensive but maybe I am mistaken.


----------



## Splurgeface

Nancy in VA said:


> Love your beads Kitsunegrl - and I agree that Troll is a little on the "dark side" which is what I like - anything exotic or unusual appeals to me.
> 
> Splurgeface - when you say that the quality of Troll is lower than Pandora - what do you mean? Not as nice molding, lighter silver or what? Just so I can look out for it.
> 
> To me it seemed that Pandora was more expensive but maybe I am mistaken.


 
Well, for example, on a butterfly charm I have one of the wings is squashed and crooked.  And on Thumbelina, one of her eyes is crushed and makes her look deformed!  Perhaps its part of the appeal of Troll, that its a bit "rough" looking, but when I'm paying so much per charm I really want something a bit more perfect.

Regarding the price, they are similar, and Troll's glass charms are cheaper, but overall it was working out more expensive.  At first even I thought Troll was cheaper, but it wasn't working out that way for me.

As I said, I loved Troll, and still do, but I can't afford to collect both so one had to go.  It was a hard decision but in the end I decided to go for Pandora.


----------



## MissyMomToTwo

I have several bracelets and really have all brand names...Pandora, Troll, Chamilia--as well as less familiar brands like Nagara, Ohm, Novo.   IMO, Troll quality is superior to Pandora.   I think Pandora has more of a mass produced feel while Troll has more of an artisian feel.  I've personally had problems with Pandora and lost a stone in a moonstone bead.   While I've had no issues with Troll and am madly in love with Trinity bead...that's similiar to my moonstone bead.


----------



## Splurgeface

I guess we all have certain reasons for liking different brands and I suppose what I see as "defects" others see as giving an "artisan" feel. 

I still love them though.


----------



## jollywa

Splurgeface said:


> <snip>....but when I'm paying so much per charm I really want something a bit more perfect.


 
Even with Pandora, I note some variation from one bead to another of the same style. When I choose mine, I am picky. If I don't like the way it looks, I ask to see another. I do the same with Troll.


----------



## Oceane

Kit, your bracelet is beautiful!


----------



## jollywa

Has anyone seen the gorgeous pink Trollbeads bracelet in the print ads for Valenetine's Day? It is gorgeous! I saw it in the February "Style" magazine (U.K. version).


----------



## luvlyLV

It's been fun looking through this thread!  I have a gorgeous Pandora bracelet, but I just discovered Trollbeads!  OMG, the glass beads are to die for!  I bought 3 beads this week!  Soooo pretty!  I hope to see more Trollbead bracelets on the forum, they really are pretty beads!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Just ordered one of the new kimono beads.  Can't wait to get it!


----------



## luvlyLV

Kitsunegrl said:


> Just ordered one of the new kimono beads. Can't wait to get it!


 Oh, that is just gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## BeeBeeshummer

I was wondering if any one on this forum ordered any - My Kimono set is on its way to me, I am so excited.


----------



## Attagirl

It's beautiful, Kit.  I'm ready for a new bead.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Atta-
Are you getting yours locally?  There isn't a local dealer in Lafayette so I order online.


----------



## Attagirl

Yes, there's a place here that sells mainly hand crafted things by local artists but they also sell Trollbeads.  I'll PM you.


----------



## jollywa

Attagirl said:


> I'm ready for a new bead.



Me, too! I am going to use it as a reward for losing another 10 lbs - 3 more to go! So I have a week or two to make up my mind which one. (She says with great determination.)


----------



## Monica

Kitsunegrl said:


> Just ordered one of the new kimono beads.  Can't wait to get it!



Have you received it? I bought my Kimono kit on the day it hit the store. I love it. They look really soft and delicate.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^I did and it's beautiful!


----------



## luvlyLV

Post pics of your Kimono beads if you can!  I would love to see them!


----------



## mistikat

I got mine yesterday; the patterns and colors are subtle and very pretty, I think.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

^^ just beautiful!


----------



## sparklyseahorse

Sorry for the crappy picture... just wanted to show off my bracelet. I only have ss beads, no glass, but I may have to reconsider after seeing some of y'all's! Only I've run out of room!. I like to change up the clasps- the plain clasp is shorter and I like to wear it this just one or two beads and let most of the woven bracelet show. I like the ocean theme....half came from TB, half from etsy. My favorite bead is the crab from TB. It's one I'll wear alone on the bracelet.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^That's a fun bracelet!  I really need to get the mermaid bead.


----------



## luvlyLV

mistikat said:


> I got mine yesterday; the patterns and colors are subtle and very pretty, I think.


Those are beautiful! So pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luvlyLV

sparklyseahorse said:


> Sorry for the crappy picture... just wanted to show off my bracelet. I only have ss beads, no glass, but I may have to reconsider after seeing some of y'all's! Only I've run out of room!. I like to change up the clasps- the plain clasp is shorter and I like to wear it this just one or two beads and let most of the woven bracelet show. I like the ocean theme....half came from TB, half from etsy. My favorite bead is the crab from TB. It's one I'll wear alone on the bracelet.
> View attachment 1361432


What a cute bracelet!


----------



## mistikat

You're welcome! I had to order it from Denmark (and they said I got the last set). No retailers near me had ordered it.


----------



## sparklyseahorse

Thanks so much Kitsunegrl and LuvlyLV! I would like to get the Jellyfish SS bead from Troll, but I'm on a no shopping challenge- guess I'll hold my breath for a bit....


----------



## ellief




----------



## Kitsunegrl

^very nice!  I love the big feet showing!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Here's my kimono bead.  

Also, I believe Trollbeads is donating a portion of the kimono kit to relief efforts in Japan.


----------



## HoldMeGirl

*BUMP*-ing this thread to say...  

I've just made my very first Trollbeads purchase today (online) thanks to this thread.  I purchased a bracelet, the large flower clasp, the Cool Dusk glass bead, the Honey Dawn glass bead, the Lucky Dragon silver bead, and silver stoppers to keep them in place!

Tsk, tsk... Such bad influences, all of you!  LOL


----------



## mistikat

Congrats! It's a slippery slope!!


----------



## pandapharm

Ooh...I forgot about this thread!!!! I found a website that was doing a closeout sale and I finally gave into the glass beads as well...now I need to find a bracelet!! haha. I am still wearing about sizing it correctly as my Pandora is a little looser but I kinda like it that way. I thought I would get the same equivalent size in a Troll but I thought I'd have more murano beads..anyways I need to get myself to a retail store to try it on to see how it feels, as I usually stack with my watch which was why I got a larger size Pandora to begin with. ANYways...here are my homeless Trolls!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I really want one of these but can't figure out where to buy one!  Love the bracelets, ladies!


----------



## HoldMeGirl

lilmountaingirl said:


> I really want one of these but can't figure out where to buy one!  Love the bracelets, ladies!



There isn't a retailer near me, so I had to make my purchase online after looking at lots of photos online and taking my time.  I can't wait for my first goodies to arrive in the mail!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The World Tour USA beads are supposed to be released July 1st.  I can't wait to see what they look like!


----------



## MCF

I love trollbeads. They are so addicting! I haven't bought any in awhile though because of the price increase and the retailer near me hasn't been stocking them as much


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Just ordered the Four birds in Paradise bead.  Can't wait...


----------



## MCF

the world tour US beads are at totallytrollbeads.com right now. I like the old west and star spangled beads but I would have to get a lot more color beads to match the star spangled bead.


----------



## Splurgeface

I passed the jewellers, Beaverbrooks, today and in the window there was an absolute ton of Trollbeads all marked down at half price!  I guess they're the retiring ones?  I was _nearly_ tempted to strike up my obsession again but managed to resist!  Tempted though I was ...


----------



## jollywa

Splurgeface said:


> <snip> I was _nearly_ tempted to strike up my obsession again but managed to resist! Tempted though I was ...


I got over my addiction in a hurry when I had a terrible experience at the only shop in my area that carries Troll beads. After having it for about 10 months, I took it in to have it polished, thinking it would be like my Pandora store where they polish it for free when it needs it. Wrong!

The owner was miffed that I had brought it in. Got out a polishing cloth adn made a BIG show of polishing it in front of everyone in the store, all the time keeping a running commentary on how I could buy a cloth and polish it myself. She took all the beads off the bracelet and went out back to wash everything with soap and water. When she came back, she started putting the beads back on the bracelet and I said that one was missing. I could describe it, but I could not name it. And I said I  had bought it there. So she got out  the records of  my purchases and it turns out it was the Troll with gem stones. It was the most expensive bead on the bracelet. SHe told me to look for it at home. But I know how many beads were on it when I brought it in. I don't have THAT many.

I figure she lost it down the sink when she was washing it or dropped iton the floor out back. I was PO'd  - she did not even apologize or say I am sorry. I was nice about it - didn't pitch a fit or anything. Needless to say, I will not be going back there anytime soon and I won't be buying anymore Troll beads. It has made me not even feel like wearing the bracelet anymore.


----------



## MCF

I'm sorry you had such a bad experience! I can't believe people behave like that sometimes.  I worked at a place that sold Trollbeads and thank God none of us behaved like that but I remember once instance when my boss had one of my co-workers hand polish every silver bead we had in stock.  It took her her whole shift and her hands were so cramped after she was done.


----------



## Splurgeface

jollywa said:


> I got over my addiction in a hurry when I had a terrible experience at the only shop in my area that carries Troll beads. After having it for about 10 months, I took it in to have it polished, thinking it would be like my Pandora store where they polish it for free when it needs it. Wrong!
> 
> The owner was miffed that I had brought it in. Got out a polishing cloth adn made a BIG show of polishing it in front of everyone in the store, all the time keeping a running commentary on how I could buy a cloth and polish it myself. She took all the beads off the bracelet and went out back to wash everything with soap and water. When she came back, she started putting the beads back on the bracelet and I said that one was missing. I could describe it, but I could not name it. And I said I had bought it there. So she got out the records of my purchases and it turns out it was the Troll with gem stones. It was the most expensive bead on the bracelet. SHe told me to look for it at home. But I know how many beads were on it when I brought it in. I don't have THAT many.
> 
> I figure she lost it down the sink when she was washing it or dropped iton the floor out back. I was PO'd - she did not even apologize or say I am sorry. I was nice about it - didn't pitch a fit or anything. Needless to say, I will not be going back there anytime soon and I won't be buying anymore Troll beads. It has made me not even feel like wearing the bracelet anymore.


 
Oh my god, that's terrible!  My suspicion would be that she took is as "payment" for cleaning the bracelet!  I don't let my Pandora out of my sight at the store.  I don't even like the assistants offering to put the new beads on - I'd rather do it myself in front of them.  

Sounds like a really uncomfortable experience for you.  I understand it was probably just the assistant and not Trollbeads' fault, but its still not a nice experience to go through, especially since you lost a valuable bead.


----------



## pandapharm

my latest conquest of Trollbeads, the universal uniques!! They are beautiful....and fit on Pandora as well


----------



## MCF

pandapharm said:


> my latest conquest of Trollbeads, the universal uniques!! They are beautiful....and fit on Pandora as well



GORGEOUS! I'm going to my trollbead retailer today to see if I want to add anything new to my bracelet.


----------



## jollywa

pandapharm said:


> my latest conquest of Trollbeads, the universal uniques!! They are beautiful....and fit on Pandora as well


Those beads are gorgeous! I have a couple of glass Troll beads and I cannot get them onto my Pandora. Maybe I should take the bracelet with me next time so I can try them in the store and find ones that will fit - if there is a next time. I need to find another Troll bead dealer first.


----------



## pandapharm

MCF said:


> GORGEOUS! I'm going to my trollbead retailer today to see if I want to add anything new to my bracelet.





jollywa said:


> Those beads are gorgeous! I have a couple of glass Troll beads and I cannot get them onto my Pandora. Maybe I should take the bracelet with me next time so I can try them in the store and find ones that will fit - if there is a next time. I need to find another Troll bead dealer first.



Thanks ladies! *jollywa* these are their new line of muranos called universal uniques that will fit since they have a larger core. Most other ones including the silver beads won't  fit on a Pandora.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Those are some really nice beads!  

I just received the zucchini flower and am waiting on Troll with Big Feet!  LOL...

I am just mad over the World Tour Beads...I need to find a way to get some of them eventually.


----------



## pandapharm

Okay ladies, finally got a Troll bracelet!! Here is my creation...hopefully it doesn't feel the need to evolve anytime soon 





counter clockwise from top: Zable murano, whitecap, azure bubbles, snow, blue goldstone, Pandora chalcedony pendant, Pandora blue primrose path, blue fan UU, lucky dragon, blue python UU, blue bubbles UU, Pandora green fishbones, beach stripes UU, Pandora turquoise zen, teal bubbles UU, seafoam green sea glass from etsy, hope.


----------



## sassc

Beautiful!


----------



## molee808

pandapharm said:


> Okay ladies, finally got a Troll bracelet!! Here is my creation...hopefully it doesn't feel the need to evolve anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> counter clockwise from top: Zable murano, whitecap, azure bubbles, snow, blue goldstone, Pandora chalcedony pendant, Pandora blue primrose path, blue fan UU, lucky dragon, blue python UU, blue bubbles UU, Pandora green fishbones, beach stripes UU, Pandora turquoise zen, teal bubbles UU, seafoam green sea glass from etsy, hope.



 beautiful *ocean*


----------



## SydneyGirl

pandapharm said:


> Okay ladies, finally got a Troll bracelet!! Here is my creation...hopefully it doesn't feel the need to evolve anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> counter clockwise from top: Zable murano, whitecap, azure bubbles, snow, blue goldstone, Pandora chalcedony pendant, Pandora blue primrose path, blue fan UU, lucky dragon, blue python UU, blue bubbles UU, Pandora green fishbones, beach stripes UU, Pandora turquoise zen, teal bubbles UU, seafoam green sea glass from etsy, hope.


 
Hi pandapharm, found you over here, since you confessed about your trollbead addiction! It is *GORGEOUS!* Love the colours!


----------



## pandapharm

sassc said:


> Beautiful!





molee808 said:


> beautiful *ocean*





SydneyGirl said:


> Hi pandapharm, found you over here, since you confessed about your trollbead addiction! It is *GORGEOUS!* Love the colours!



Thank you ladies!!!!  I am kind of obsessed with the color turquoise, so it was only fitting that it looked like the ocean! I thought of going with the fish lock, but it's bigger than the standard locks and I'm still figuring out sizing of the bracelet/lock combos...and I thought the swan lock was more graceful. Plus I didn't want to be staring at a big fish all day


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I posted this right before the TPF crash, but here is my new manga bead on bracelet.
Also, I succumbed and ordered the Lithuanian World Tour mushroom bead.  Excited!


----------



## SydneyGirl

Kitsunegrl said:


> I posted this right before the TPF crash, but here is my new manga bead on bracelet.
> Also, I succumbed and ordered the Lithuanian World Tour mushroom bead. Excited!


 
Beautiful, bright and cheerful! Also I love mushrooms too!
I don't own any trolls, hope you don't mind me dropping in and admiring them every now and then.....thinking of taking the plunge sometime, mainly because the pandora muranos don't do much for me (only the aquas, greens and light blues, like pandapharm).


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I have to say that I think TB is trully stellar in glass bead production.  They have introduced a glass line called universal uniques that have the larger core to fit Pandora and other brands.


----------



## pandapharm

SydneyGirl said:


> Beautiful, bright and cheerful! Also I love mushrooms too!
> I don't own any trolls, hope you don't mind me dropping in and admiring them every now and then.....thinking of taking the plunge sometime, mainly because the pandora muranos don't do much for me (only the aquas, greens and light blues, like pandapharm).



 do eeeeeet!!!!!



Kitsunegrl said:


> I have to say that I think TB is trully stellar in glass bead production.  They have introduced a glass line called universal uniques that have the larger core to fit Pandora and other brands.



yep yep, most of the muranos I have on my bracelet from the last page are universal uniques! I originally had them on my Pandora bracelet, which I actually posted over in the Pandora thread. But now they live happily on a Troll bracelet...am really loving the clasp! I liked the Pandora barrel clasp because it was extremely easy to use, but the regular locks on the Troll bracelets aren't that bad, and they have such intricate and beautiful detail!


----------



## Mlendra

Here is my - still not completed - TB bracelet.







From left:
1. Fantasy Flower by Lise Aagaard (61373)
2 + 4 + 5. Kimono beads collection by Nozomi Kaji
3. A silver bead with heart handmade by my fiancé (given to me when he proposed)

I can't wait to complete it! I want more silver next...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The new beads are coming out August 26!  It should be a large group of silver beads, glass beads, 1 gold, 2 two-tone and a new lock.  Very excited.

Also, the World Tour Japan beads are due out in September!


----------



## pandapharm

This is a little on the late bandwagon, but I ordered my UK WT love spoons...it's so cute!! I hadn't done adequate research beforehand and didn't realize it was braided on most of it and only had the spoons on part, but I am totally in  with it!!

front/main part from stock photos:





back:





I feel like I kind of need the Italy love locks to match it now...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^I really like it; the braided part makes it look like a whole different bead.  Cool!


----------



## pandapharm

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^I really like it; the braided part makes it look like a whole different bead.  Cool!



my thoughts exactly! 

does anyone else have any world tour beads to show off? or a world tour bracelet with maybe something from each stop on the tour? please post pics!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I have the Van Gogh from Netherlands and mushrooms from Lithuania.  I'll try to post pics later today.  

I really want several of the WT beads and am slowly going insane waiting for the Japan beads.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Not the best pic...Van Gogh is next to pink empowerment bead and shrooms are next to blue armadillo bead.


----------



## pandapharm

Super cute! Those are both adorable, and I'm totally digging the silvers in general of all the WT beads. I can't wait either for what comes out of Japan!

ps I totally caved and ordered the love locks!!! Can't wait for it to come in


----------



## jollywa

pandapharm said:


> does anyone else have any world tour beads to show off?



Do you have a link where I can see the World Tour beads. SO far all I have been able to find are the USA ones and, to be truthful, they did not turn me on.


----------



## jollywa

pandapharm said:


> This is a little on the late bandwagon, but I ordered my UK WT love spoons...it's so cute!!


I really like your Love Spoons bead. The braiding gives it a Celtic touch.


----------



## pandapharm

jollywa said:


> Do you have a link where I can see the World Tour beads. SO far all I have been able to find are the USA ones and, to be truthful, they did not turn me on.


 
Thanks *jolly*! I think that is what many people liked about the UK beads too, the fact that they weren't just Great Britain, but included touches of Scotland (the kilt) and Wales (the spoons).

http://trollbeadsuniverse.com/global/en-us/products/world tour


----------



## jollywa

pandapharm said:


> Thanks *jolly*! I think that is what many people liked about the UK beads too, the fact that they weren't just Great Britain, but included touches of Scotland (the kilt) and Wales (the spoons).
> 
> http://trollbeadsuniverse.com/global/en-us/products/world tour



Thanks for the link. I was able to see all of them there. I like some of those a lot. The other good thing was that it showed up local dealers for Troll beads. There are two new ones. Anyone who knows my story about my local dealer will know how glad I was to see two others now. And one is not far from my office. The other is in the same mall as my eye doctor, and I have to go there soon. I see more Troll beads in my future. Now, to decide which ones....


----------



## pandapharm

jollywa said:


> Thanks for the link. I was able to see all of them there. I like some of those a lot. The other good thing was that it showed up local dealers for Troll beads. There are two new ones. Anyone who knows my story about my local dealer will know how glad I was to see two others now. And one is not far from my office. The other is in the same mall as my eye doctor, and I have to go there soon. I see more Troll beads in my future. Now, to decide which ones....


 
Yes, I remember reading about that, what a terrible incident. I hope your new local stores will be more honest!! Have you posted a pic of what you have now? Which WT beads do you think you will be getting?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I definitely want more WT beads: Lithuania iron wolf & baltic amber, Denmark's anemone flower & viking ship, SA lion, Italy lovelocks & wolf (maybe), UK mad hatter & spoons, US cow/cactus & glass flag bead, Swiss mountain crystal & St. Bernard.  
I am anticipating that the Japan beads will be spectacular and I must own them all!

Did you see the People's Bead, Rolling Waves?  Very nice!  Definitely on my wishlist.


----------



## pandapharm

Kitsunegrl said:


> I definitely want more WT beads: Lithuania iron wolf & baltic amber, Denmark's anemone flower & viking ship, SA lion, Italy lovelocks & wolf (maybe), UK mad hatter & spoons, US cow/cactus & glass flag bead, Swiss mountain crystal & St. Bernard.
> I am anticipating that the Japan beads will be spectacular and I must own them all!
> 
> Did you see the People's Bead, Rolling Waves?  Very nice!  Definitely on my wishlist.



Nice list! That is going to be a gorgeous bracelet! Are you in any if the trade/sell groups on fb? I believe someone was selling the SA lion on there!

I saw pics of the rolling waves and I am torn. I really like the meaning but I am afraid it will get lost on my bracelet if it's not in between smaller beads...plus I don't think it looks as neat from the top, it's from the side that it looks more impressive and wavelike. I may try to get it eventually though.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I don't do fb, but I'm on a few forums that have swaps/international members.  

The rolling waves is a small bead.  I think it will look good at the end of the bracelet where the side design can be seen.  I'm going to get it at some point; I still need to get the ice bear from last year.


----------



## sassc

Hi, I redid my troll bracelet yesterday.  I purchased a few of the new fall beads and decided to go with a autumn colors theme.  I just love how it looks!


----------



## sassc

Kitsunegrl said:


> I don't do fb, but I'm on a few forums that have swaps/international members.
> 
> The rolling waves is a small bead.  I think it will look good at the end of the bracelet where the side design can be seen.  I'm going to get it at some point; I still need to get the ice bear from last year.



I got the rolling waves bead yesterday, you can see it in the pic above.  I love it, very shiny!


----------



## MCF

sassc said:


> Hi, I redid my troll bracelet yesterday.  I purchased a few of the new fall beads and decided to go with a autumn colors theme.  I just love how it looks!



it looks great! that reminds me I need to redo mine!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Very pretty!

Did you guys see the Japan World Tour beads that released today?  Very tempting!


----------



## gelbergirl

Just found out about the Trollbead collection while doing some shopping this past week.
Very interesting bead offerings.  Different from Pandora.

I found a few that I really like (did not buy).  I do want to do a bracelet soon, now have to decide . . . 
The WT beads are interesting!


----------



## pandapharm

gelbergirl said:


> Just found out about the Trollbead collection while doing some shopping this past week.
> Very interesting bead offerings. Different from Pandora.
> 
> I found a few that I really like (did not buy). I do want to do a bracelet soon, now have to decide . . .
> The WT beads are interesting!


 
It is quite different, the glass was what drew me over! Which beads were you looking at that you liked?


----------



## pandapharm

My current look...darker jewel tones for fall


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Very nice!
I'm saving for the Japan World Tour beads; in anticipation, I've started a Japan theme bracelet.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Oh - I saw those Japan beads - love every one of them.  
I just got my coin bead - what do you ladies think of them?  I think it is pretty cool.
Also got the Balkan wolf bead - overpaid for it but I just had to have it - have to post my bracelet soon


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I think the coin bead is superb; it is definitely on my wishlist.  

I was able to score one of my dream beads, the gold/silver daisy at a ridiculous price, so my bead bank is empty!


----------



## alliemia

I like the Japan beads too. I have the kimono set, will have to consider the Japan beads too.

I also got the special skeleton necklace for Halloween. It's awesome, I'll have to take some pics.


----------



## gelbergirl

The smiley-color beads are great.  

How often does TB come out with a promotion on the free bracelet with purchase of a lock?  I got my first one like that and now I'd rather spend the extra on beads.


----------



## MCF

I recently bought sea urchin, thor's hammer, black onyx, pearl tassel, black spinel tassel, and the pink diamond bead (this one's for my sister for christmas).  I went a little overboard that day


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Gelbergirl-From what I understand, when a store is having an event, they are allowed to choose from several "specials" including free bracelet with lock purchase, free bead with bracelet & lock purchase, buy 3 beads, get one free, 20% off gold, etc.

I've gone nuts this year too, so I need to calm down and try to scale back to one bead a month next year.  LOL...


----------



## gelbergirl

Wonderful line of beads and glass.
I am putting together a bracelet now . . . . so many pretty colors !


----------



## pandapharm

Austria World Tour beads are out! http://trollbeads.com/en-us/content/USD/news/world-tour-austria/

Sadly I am a little underwhelmed  there could have been so many cool ideas. I don't really like the beads that lie sideways on a bracelet (they would much better fit the necklace but I don't use those).


----------



## Nancy in VA

Anyone get the large white jewelry box or the small brown travel roll?  I am waiting for mine - bought in a recent promotion.  Going crazy with trollbeads lately


----------



## gelbergirl

^ I indulged in this promotion as well, I have not received it yet.
So many Trollbeads, so many beautiful beads!  Good to get something extra.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I have been so bad lately...


----------



## gelbergirl

^ Pretty Kimono bead!  

I just got my TB jewelry box today!  It is actually huge, much bigger than what I expected.


----------



## Nancy in VA

I have my TB jewelry box too - a little dissapointed that the quality is not as good as the nice pink real leather boxes that I have from Pandora promotions - on the second layer of the box they have little cheap looking metal charm holders and one of mine was cut too long to fit - the rest of the box looks nice but these  metal piecese are pretty ugly.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Kitsungrl - love your beads - I have the same black chakra bead you have and I really love your silver and gold flower (forget the name of it) - also like the black bead with the bullseye - is that a unique?


----------



## darkangel07760

Can any of you recommend a few sites that sell Trollbeads?  Do they have their own official website like Pandora does?
Thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

haha found it! nevermind lol


----------



## gelbergirl

I am interested in seeing what new two-toned-silver/gold beads will come out. 
Does anyone know when they typically release new ones?
I just bought "Happy Universe" and "Daisy".  They are wonderful to mix and match on my bracelets.


----------



## darkangel07760

I have been looking at all the beads here and on the Pandora thread and I have a question... I am looking to have a sleeker, smaller, less crowded looking bead bracelet... Are there spacers that are longer, like a tube shape, so that I could space out my beads more and make it look less crowded?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Nancy-
The black eye bead is the Zurich festival bead.  It can be purchased at http://www.beads4you.ch/trollbeads-zuerich-film-festival.html


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Not spacers, but they do have stoppers so you can make mini-combos without the beads sliding around.

There's a list of beads retiring next year....
Get Shopping!

The Retirement List 2012
20110 Flower/pearl lock, gold
21105 Faces, gold
21126 Neither Fish nor Fowl, gold
21266 Unity, gold
21267 Transition Woman, gold 
21268 Transition Man, gold
21814 Jugend, gold
40101 Flower lock, silver/gold
41817 Sealion, silver/gold
11111 Sandi
11126 Neither Fish nor Fowl
11127 Bird
11136 Angles, triangles
11252 Etruscan
11264 Viking
11265 Fabled Faces
11266 Unity
11267 Transition Woman
11268 Transition Man
11324 Jellyfish 
11327 Snowman
11410 Mice on cheese
11415 Baby
11443 Find a pet
11509 Shortcut
11511 Circus elephant
11517 Magician
12908 Little Princess
12909 Twister
51713 Jugler
61716 Seer
61146 Brown dot
61147 Black squirrel
61149 Beige flower
61151 Fur animal
61163 Red china
61171 Beige bubbles
61306 Orange steel
61308 Red flower
61309 Pink bud
61326 Pumpkin
61348 Green rainbow
61349 Red feather
61350 Blue-green feather
61351 Rainbow
61352 Clear blue bubbles
61353 Translucent flower
61357 Brown stripe
61363 Red stripe 
61366 Turquoise/green spring bud
61367 Green/purple triangles
61369 Red/purple chess
61371 Buttercup
61374 Wisteria
61367 Blue flax
61384 Deep bubbles
61389 Chocolate parrot
61390 Coral stripe
61391 Wild cat
61392 Brown desert
61393 Coral bubbles
61407 Light blue shadow
61408 Red symmetry
61409 Brown fusion
61410 Green shadow
61411 Blue symmetry
61412 Purple fusion
80108 Chalcedony


----------



## Nancy in VA

Thanks kitsunegrl for the website - hard to understand though - not a lot of English 
that bead is sooo interesting -


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> Not spacers, but they do have stoppers so you can make mini-combos without the beads sliding around.
> 
> There's a list of beads retiring next year....
> Get Shopping!
> 
> The Retirement List 2012
> 20110 Flower/pearl lock, gold
> 21105 Faces, gold
> 21126 Neither Fish nor Fowl, gold
> 21266 Unity, gold
> 21267 Transition Woman, gold
> 21268 Transition Man, gold
> 21814 Jugend, gold
> 40101 Flower lock, silver/gold
> 41817 Sealion, silver/gold
> 11111 Sandi
> 11126 Neither Fish nor Fowl
> 11127 Bird
> 11136 Angles, triangles
> 11252 Etruscan
> 11264 Viking
> 11265 Fabled Faces
> 11266 Unity
> 11267 Transition Woman
> 11268 Transition Man
> 11324 Jellyfish
> 11327 Snowman
> 11410 Mice on cheese
> 11415 Baby
> 11443 Find a pet
> 11509 Shortcut
> 11511 Circus elephant
> 11517 Magician
> 12908 Little Princess
> 12909 Twister
> 51713 Jugler
> 61716 Seer
> 61146 Brown dot
> 61147 Black squirrel
> 61149 Beige flower
> 61151 Fur animal
> 61163 Red china
> 61171 Beige bubbles
> 61306 Orange steel
> 61308 Red flower
> 61309 Pink bud
> 61326 Pumpkin
> 61348 Green rainbow
> 61349 Red feather
> 61350 Blue-green feather
> 61351 Rainbow
> 61352 Clear blue bubbles
> 61353 Translucent flower
> 61357 Brown stripe
> 61363 Red stripe
> 61366 Turquoise/green spring bud
> 61367 Green/purple triangles
> 61369 Red/purple chess
> 61371 Buttercup
> 61374 Wisteria
> 61367 Blue flax
> 61384 Deep bubbles
> 61389 Chocolate parrot
> 61390 Coral stripe
> 61391 Wild cat
> 61392 Brown desert
> 61393 Coral bubbles
> 61407 Light blue shadow
> 61408 Red symmetry
> 61409 Brown fusion
> 61410 Green shadow
> 61411 Blue symmetry
> 61412 Purple fusion
> 80108 Chalcedony


 
Lol are these some suggestions?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Those are the beads that are retiring next month.  Trollbeads generally does a retirement every two years.  If you want any of those, get them first because sometimes the price goes insane on them when they retire.


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> Those are the beads that are retiring next month. Trollbeads generally does a retirement every two years. If you want any of those, get them first because sometimes the price goes insane on them when they retire.


 
Wow really?  Good to know!  I found someone next town over that has a boutique that sells Trollbeads.  I emailed them, but I am going to call today and see if they offer any deals of buying a bracelet/lock combo... If not, I am going with the one you suggested to me!


----------



## Engel

vickyprinzessin said:


> Santa filled my first Trollbeads-Bracelet!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=627535&d=1230215568




I know this is an old post and you probably dont come to the forum anymore, but anyone else in Germany knows where can I order trollbeads online?

I found this website:
http://www.troll-bead.de/

But I dont know if it really is original trollbeads. 

And found this list with german trollbeads stores:
http://labelfinder.vogue.de/index.php/label/view/1503645

but i dont think there is any near me, so if I bought a bracelet, would have to do most of the purchases on-line, or only when i travelled to a city that had a store. :/


any information is appretiatted!


----------



## gelbergirl

^ Engel, I recall this is a big seller in Germany in BadenBaden  http://www.trollbeads-baden-baden.de/
Also, from your other post, something tells me the Germany World Tour Berlin Wall/Gate might fit another bracelet.  There has been a big push of late for TB to expand their market.
I really liked the Frog Prince actually!  Have fun charm shopping!


----------



## Engel

ztamoz7 said:


> So i have a trollbead addiction, I will admit, but something so strange happened a few months ago...
> My mom checked the mail one day and received a package from TrollBeads with 4 different glass beads with smiley faces on them.  She didn't pay for these and they just randomly showed up! Whats the deal? Has anyone heard about this happening before? Not that I'm complaining


4 of them? how lucky!!! 



cellista said:


> From the trollbead website:
> 
> *Smiley Bead Event januar 2009*
> 23. februar 2009
> 
> This January we asked our retailers all over the world to distribute  around their neighbourhood, 5-10 Smiley Pictures with a smiley bead  attached and a wish for, whoever found it, to bring a smile into their  own or somebody elses lives. On the note a website address was written  and the finders were encouraged to go there and write how they found or  were given the bead. More than 3.000 people from 32 different countries  told us their personal smiley story.
> 
> This must have been the happiest thing we have ever done here at  Trollbeads. We have enjoyed every bodys stories immensely, they have  all been amazing, touching, creative, fun and awesome. From people  sending up smiley helium balloons with beads tied to them, to dropping  them in a strangers bag, to finding them tied to the statue in the  local city square.
> For those of you who havent followed the event on a daily basis, you can go to http://www.foundabead.com and read some of the stories
> 
> These beads are not and have never been for sale! It was solely a onetime event.
> troldekugler.dk/site/downloads/smileyKit.jpg





I wish pandora would do something like this!!!


----------



## Engel

gelbergirl said:


> ^ Engel, I recall this is a big seller in Germany in BadenBaden  http://www.trollbeads-baden-baden.de/
> Also, from your other post, something tells me the Germany World Tour Berlin Wall/Gate might fit another bracelet.  There has been a big push of late for TB to expand their market.
> I really liked the Frog Prince actually!  Have fun charm shopping!


Thank you so much for the link! Baden Baden is actually quite nearby where I live! You think the website is genuine? im always afraid because i never know who is an original retailer when its online. :/

But it surely does look real!
and being closer to where I live I can start to consider getting a TB bracelet. there arent many beads I like at the moment, but i would have no problem with taking it slow, as I am already building 2 pandora bracelets, lol

ps: thanks again! and I really hope that charm does fit pandora! I will buy it, and if it doesnt fit and I cant find a jeweler to resize its hole to fit my pandora, I will get me the TB bracelet.


----------



## Engel

vickyprinzessin said:


> I just took some new pics of my collection yesterday
> I live in Germany and sadly we can't buy the Empowerment Beads here... I would have loved to support the cause and I really like the designs.


I didnt like TB that much, but now Im in love with the smiley bead. it is stunning!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=881333&d=1252876882


----------



## Engel

GreenBananas said:


> http://ohmbeads.com/european-beads/love.html?p=2



I really love the ohm beads! I bought from them already! but put the 3 beads i bought from them on a necklace and will give it to my grandma! great quality!


----------



## Engel

I decided if I manage to get a smiley bead,  getting as a gift or trading another bead for it... I will buy a TB bracelet, and have the smiley bead as the center. I am bi-polar, and battle depression daily. so to have one of those smiley beads, that were meant to make people smile, would mean a lot to me.


I dont know if its innaproppriate to ask, but does someone have a smiley bead they dont use or dont want anymore? i can buy you another bead online and swap it with you if you are interested.

If not, its ok, I will take as a sign that if someday one of those beads crosses my path i will start one of those bracelets, if it doesnt, well, than i wont...


----------



## pandapharm

Engel said:


> I decided if I manage to get a smiley bead, getting as a gift or trading another bead for it... I will buy a TB bracelet, and have the smiley bead as the center. I am bi-polar, and battle depression daily. so to have one of those smiley beads, that were meant to make people smile, would mean a lot to me.
> 
> 
> I dont know if its innaproppriate to ask, but does someone have a smiley bead they dont use or dont want anymore? i can buy you another bead online and swap it with you if you are interested.
> 
> If not, its ok, I will take as a sign that if someday one of those beads crosses my path i will start one of those bracelets, if it doesnt, well, than i wont...


 
we are not allowed to buy/sell or offer to do so here, but PM me if you would like me to point you in the direction of some other areas that you can do so. The smiley beads are hard to come by and depending on the colors, I have seen them at least from 80-200 USD. I love the idea of using it as a centerpiece though, and especially that it will have such a special meaning to you.


----------



## gelbergirl

Engel, I see what you are saying, I would have loved to have found a smiley bead myself but did not start with trollbeads until about 3 months ago.  So like you I want one but missed it. Please do be careful though, do not buy unless absolutely sure the smiley is authentic, a fake even may make its way into a trusted collection by swap.
For a Smiley, I broke down and got the USA world tour bead "Pursuit of Happiness" (silver) which is cute and from my home country.  From what I understand there may be some smiley beads still floating around though I hear they are mostly inEurope.

Germany is huge for Trollbeads, I may have read one of the first stores was there, and the special book/German clover bead was released just for that market.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Trollbeads Baden-Baden is a very reliable source.  She ships worldwide (for those looking for some WT beads!).


----------



## Engel

pandapharm said:


> we are not allowed to buy/sell or offer to do so here, but PM me if you would like me to point you in the direction of some other areas that you can do so. The smiley beads are hard to come by and depending on the colors, I have seen them at least from 80-200 USD. I love the idea of using it as a centerpiece though, and especially that it will have such a special meaning to you.


Thank you so much! I dont mind paying until 100 USD for it, more than that I wouldnt, unless it was a gift from DF and he wanted to spend so much on a bead for me, lol , and I dont care much for the color, as the color it has i can start the color scheme around it. though the one that is the most beautiful of all is the grey one IMO (found a picture of it in a google search)

I will send you a pm now. thank you so much for the kindness.


----------



## Engel

gelbergirl said:


> Engel, I see what you are saying, I would have loved to have found a smiley bead myself but did not start with trollbeads until about 3 months ago.  So like you I want one but missed it. Please do be careful though, do not buy unless absolutely sure the smiley is authentic, a fake even may make its way into a trusted collection by swap.
> For a Smiley, I broke down and got the USA world tour bead "Pursuit of Happiness" (silver) which is cute and from my home country.  From what I understand there may be some smiley beads still floating around though I hear they are mostly inEurope.
> 
> Germany is huge for Trollbeads, I may have read one of the first stores was there, and the special book/German clover bead was released just for that market.


what is that bead like? the book/german clover? do you have a picture? and know if it is still available here?

Also, any suggestions as to put an authentic smiley bead appart from a non real one?


----------



## darkangel07760

I was wondering if anyone knew if there were any Trollbead shops online doing a lock/bracelet promo?  I would like to get a kickstart on my bracelet, and any way that I can to save a bit of $$$ would be great!


----------



## gelbergirl

The special troll beads book was written in German and had a four-leaf-german-clover silver bead having off the side of it.  They did something similar with a tulip and a Dutch book.  Interesting.  As far as being able to determine a fake bead from a real one, I have no idea.  (I can not tell with handbags either so I only purchase from boutiques with everything.)  There are many pics on trollbeads gallery forum aside here in the US for retired beads.  But not the smiley.
Come to think of it there was a smiley released for Japan-tsunami relief too.

I always call the TB boutique to make sure the lock-bracelet promo before going, I think usually they will do it, as why not make the sale.


----------



## Engel

gelbergirl said:


> The special troll beads book was written in German and had a four-leaf-german-clover silver bead having off the side of it.  They did something similar with a tulip and a Dutch book.  Interesting.  As far as being able to determine a fake bead from a real one, I have no idea.  (I can not tell with handbags either so I only purchase from boutiques with everything.)  There are many pics on trollbeads gallery forum aside here in the US for retired beads.  But not the smiley.
> Come to think of it there was a smiley released for Japan-tsunami relief too.
> 
> I always call the TB boutique to make sure the lock-bracelet promo before going, I think usually they will do it, as why not make the sale.


I know how it is, im too afraid of ebay, so expensive things i only ourchase at the original store, but in the case of the smiley bead that isnt possible, so I will have to buy it somewhere. *sigh*


also, as the lock takes space as well, how much bigger than our wrist should the bracelet be? I have an 18 cms wrist, and wear a 20 cms pandora


----------



## Engel

vickyprinzessin said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=742644&d=1239979117



I guess this is the most beautiful trollbeads bracelet i have ever seen!

anyone knows the name of that bead that has many many colors on it? the one next to the red smiley bead.


----------



## pandapharm

Engel said:
			
		

> I guess this is the most beautiful trollbeads bracelet i have ever seen!
> 
> anyone knows the name of that bead that has many many colors on it? the one next to the red smiley bead.



that is a trollstone. they may be retired now but I can't remember. there were many beautiful variations on it with different designs on top of the colors.


----------



## Engel

pandapharm said:


> Okay ladies, finally got a Troll bracelet!! Here is my creation...hopefully it doesn't feel the need to evolve anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> counter clockwise from top: Zable murano, whitecap, azure bubbles, snow, blue goldstone, Pandora chalcedony pendant, Pandora blue primrose path, blue fan UU, lucky dragon, blue python UU, blue bubbles UU, Pandora green fishbones, beach stripes UU, Pandora turquoise zen, teal bubbles UU, seafoam green sea glass from etsy, hope.


how many cms larger than your wrist size did you get it?


----------



## Engel

pandapharm said:


> that is a trollstone. they may be retired now but I can't remember. there were many beautiful variations on it with different designs on top of the colors.


Oh, that is sad, it is so beautiful!


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> The special troll beads book was written in German and had a four-leaf-german-clover silver bead having off the side of it.  They did something similar with a tulip and a Dutch book.  Interesting.  As far as being able to determine a fake bead from a real one, I have no idea.  (I can not tell with handbags either so I only purchase from boutiques with everything.)  There are many pics on trollbeads gallery forum aside here in the US for retired beads.  But not the smiley.
> Come to think of it there was a smiley released for Japan-tsunami relief too.
> 
> I always call the TB boutique to make sure the lock-bracelet promo before going, I think usually they will do it, as why not make the sale.



Hmmm. Do you mean a Trollbead only boutique? Can you recommend one that might do that? I don't have any Trollbead boutiques near me.


----------



## gelbergirl

yes, I talk to Louise at Trollbeads Gallery in MA.


----------



## Engel

I bought my Trollbeads bracelet today, with the lock that has many small flowers
images.mememeaccessories.com/images/products/medium/1319561913-07019400.jpg


My wrist measures 18 cms, but I bought the 21 cms, the store owner told me its better to have 3 cms bigger, if i wanted to add many glass beads. and that it would fit great after i added many beads... i hope she is right, because now it feels a tidy too big.


And I hope that, before new years, I will habe bought my first bead, a smiley bead. please, all good thoughts in my direction are appretiated, because I really want to win the auction at evilbay!


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> yes, I talk to Louise at Trollbeads Gallery in MA.


 
Thanks!  I will give her a call when I can.  With work and the three hour time difference between me and MA, I am not sure when I will be able to call.


----------



## IzzyBizzy

New here! Hello everyone! 
I've been lurking for a long time here on purse forum, but finally decided to sign up tonight. Ok so I love trollbeads. I've completed a full bracelet for me, and another for my 17 month old daughter and now I'm working on a 3rd. I started collecting Pandora at the first of last this year, and by October I made the switch.


----------



## darkangel07760

So I just emailed Trollbeads at the Commons and Trollbeads Gallery to see if either one will honor a bracelt/lock promo.  Hopefully I will get a yes!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

This company is selling off their TBs at a discount and they are offering a free bracelet with lock purchase.  I have purchased from them and they ship pretty quickly.

http://www.iluvallbeads.com/store/trollbeads-bracelets--necklaces,category.asp


----------



## Engel

I just ordered a german clover bead and book through http://www.beadsensation.com/


I cant wait for it to arrive! OMG!

I feel this will be an expensive bracelet, a I only want really special, LE beads on it, and many of the ones I want are retired and really expensive. ugh
but as I only want one trollbeads bracelet, I can fill this beauty up slowly, but when it is finished it will be incrdibly special for me (and will have costed lots of $$$$$ as well I guess)


----------



## gelbergirl

Congrats Engel, that german clover is special.  Look forward to seeing your bracelet!


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> This company is selling off their TBs at a discount and they are offering a free bracelet with lock purchase. I have purchased from them and they ship pretty quickly.
> 
> http://www.iluvallbeads.com/store/trollbeads-bracelets--necklaces,category.asp


 
WOW thanks!!!  I guess I know what I will doing today!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

soooo ok ordering a lock and bracelet right now... i have a 6 1/4" wrist... what are your recommendations on size?  I would like it loose! I am ordering the fish lock and getting the sterling silver bracelet, so I want to allow for the size of the lock... and for the beads!  I wear my love bracelet very loose... 19cm, which is about 7.5 inches, but since that is a bangle, I am thinking 7.1"... it says on the website that the sizes they list include the lock.


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> This company is selling off their TBs at a discount and they are offering a free bracelet with lock purchase. I have purchased from them and they ship pretty quickly.
> 
> http://www.iluvallbeads.com/store/trollbeads-bracelets--necklaces,category.asp


 
Woot!  Got the fish lock and the sterling silver bracelet for free!  Thank you so much.  I would never have found that on my own, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Engel

gelbergirl said:


> Congrats Engel, that german clover is special.  Look forward to seeing your bracelet!


Thank you! It will be kind of empty for a good while, but each bead in there will be special. i cant wait for the german clover to arrive, but while i wait, i will go tomorrow or the day after tomorrow to buy a limited edition christmas bead with the money future mother in law gave me for christmas.

I want the one with the green background and white flowers with red dots as the center. is the one i like the most of all the christmas beads
trollbeads-baden-baden.de/media/catalog/product/cache/5/small_image/170x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/6/4/64607-2_red_christmas_kit_a.jpg

after it is followed by this one:
trollbeads-baden-baden.de/media/catalog/product/cache/5/image/265x265/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/6/4/64608-5_blue_christmas_kit_a_1.jpg

I want my bracelet to be smoothly changing colors, light green, darker green, light blue, dark blue, light purple, dark purple, light pink, dark pink, red, orange and yellow. 



not exactly the exact colors used in the fonts, but just for you all to kind of picture it. with silver beads in between them. so, as i already have a darker blue bead lined up, i will go with the green christmas bead, and i like it more. so win-win!


Hope you all had a great christmas!


----------



## Engel

Looks like i wont be getting the le christmas bead after all, as I went and bought the le tulip and book from the netherlands instead. wich makes me happy, it is way more special IMO


----------



## pandapharm

Engel said:
			
		

> Looks like i wont be getting the le christmas bead after all, as I went and bought the le tulip and book from the netherlands instead. wich makes me happy, it is way more special IMO



i believe many if not all of the le christmas beads from this year are sold out already. 

I love the idea for your colors though!! when I had my green/blue arrangement all the colors transitioned to the next smoothly as well.


----------



## Engel

pandapharm said:


> i believe many if not all of the le christmas beads from this year are sold out already.
> 
> I love the idea for your colors though!! when I had my green/blue arrangement all the colors transitioned to the next smoothly as well.


sold out? really? i saw them the day before yesterday in 2 stores! I will check again in 3 days when the auction of a bead i want is over, and if not, i can still order it from trollbeads baden baden.

and thank you for the compliment! ^


----------



## gelbergirl

Just wanted to mention putting a stopper on the bracelet.  For safety's sake I use 2 stoppers - one on each end plus a safety chain.


----------



## Engel

gelbergirl said:


> Just wanted to mention putting a stopper on the bracelet.  For safety's sake I use 2 stoppers - one on each end plus a safety chain.


How much the stoppers and the safety chain cost?
and since when you collect trollbeads? how many bracelets do you have so far?
I want to have only one, maximum two, because I like to really wear my expensive jewelry, I have no patience to be changing designs everyday, so as soon as  am satisfied with the bracelet, it will stay like that and i wont touch it. i want maximum 6 pandoras and maximum 2 trollbeads bracelets. plus one thomas saco charm bracelet and someday a tiffany charm bracelets. wont ever need more than that! but i will make them slowly, LOL


Today I bought the Trollbeads Red Christmas Kit - Limited Edition - Single Bead No. II from trollbeads baden-baden, and it was the last one i guess, because now it has an out of stock sign on it. So im really lucky! I bought it online because of the free 2012 calendar with every purchase!

And after the auction of the bead I made a bid on ends, I will be done with trollbeads for a while, and get a couple pf pandora beads!


----------



## darkangel07760

Yay!  Just spoke to my sister, and she and I have decided to get Trollbeads bracelets together!  I am going to buy her the same fish lock and bracelet like mine since her birthday is coming up in March.  This will be cool, because she is 3000 miles away, and this will be a nice way to keep in touch.    So excited to start a collection with my sis!


----------



## Engel

darkangel07760 said:


> Yay!  Just spoke to my sister, and she and I have decided to get Trollbeads bracelets together!  I am going to buy her the same fish lock and bracelet like mine since her birthday is coming up in March.  This will be cool, because she is 3000 miles away, and this will be a nice way to keep in touch.    So excited to start a collection with my sis!



This is awesome! I bought my mother a Pandora bracelet for us to have it together as well.

I have 2 good friends I want to give charm bracelets too, but will let them decide on their birthdays if they want troll or pandora, and for every birthday or christmas i will buy them a new bead


----------



## pandapharm

darkangel07760 said:


> Yay! Just spoke to my sister, and she and I have decided to get Trollbeads bracelets together! I am going to buy her the same fish lock and bracelet like mine since her birthday is coming up in March. This will be cool, because she is 3000 miles away, and this will be a nice way to keep in touch.  So excited to start a collection with my sis!


 
aww how cute!! I have the fish lock and I love it. it is so much easier to put on than my swan lock.


----------



## darkangel07760

pandapharm said:


> aww how cute!! I have the fish lock and I love it. it is so much easier to put on than my swan lock.


 
Good to know!  The swan lock is also quite pretty, but we are Pisceans so we gotta have the fish locks!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> This is awesome! I bought my mother a Pandora bracelet for us to have it together as well.
> 
> I have 2 good friends I want to give charm bracelets too, but will let them decide on their birthdays if they want troll or pandora, and for every birthday or christmas i will buy them a new bead


 
I think that this is a wonderful idea... it makes gift giving fun, simple, and significant!


----------



## Engel

darkangel07760 said:


> I think that this is a wonderful idea... it makes gift giving fun, simple, and significant!


*it does! make sure to post yours and your sis bracelets!

also, have you decided what you want for your first bead? if you liked any of the christma beads, i would hurry, they are limited edition and seem to be selling really fast!*

it looks like i will have to get them pandoras, because there arent any trollbeads stores in Brazil, but there are like 5 or 6 pandoras. not where they live, but 3 in places those 2 friends visit often, and there is always ebay, that would be cheapper on the shipping, if they decided to get any for themselves, instead of getting only 2 beads a year from me, lol


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> *it does! make sure to post yours and your sis bracelets!*
> 
> *also, have you decided what you want for your first bead? if you liked any of the christma beads, i would hurry, they are limited edition and seem to be selling really fast!*
> 
> it looks like i will have to get them pandoras, because there arent any trollbeads stores in Brazil, but there are like 5 or 6 pandoras. not where they live, but 3 in places those 2 friends visit often, and there is always ebay, that would be cheapper on the shipping, if they decided to get any for themselves, instead of getting only 2 beads a year from me, lol


 
Not sure yet!  I think we are going to buy our first beads when she flies out here to visit me!  So excited!


----------



## Engel

The book that came with the german clover, and the book (also hard cover) I got as a gift when I bought my bracelet and lock here in Germany.















some pictures of the german clover and my bracelet! It is the first bead that arrived, but I have other 4 beads on their way to me (*tulip and book, *manga bead, *the green LE christmas bead ,that I ordered from trollbeads Baden Baden to get the next years calendar, *and a grey smile bead I bought on ebay)

A really happy and spoilled trollie right now.


----------



## gelbergirl

Nice German Clover bead Engel!  

Looking forward to seeing your other beads when they come.
You've got some special beads!  Congrats.
PS: what are the books about? Do they highlight history or production of the beads?  just wondering . . .


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> The book that came with the german clover, and the book (also hard cover) I got as a gift when I bought my bracelet and lock here in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pictures of the german clover and my bracelet! It is the first bead that arrived, but I have other 4 beads on their way to me (*tulip and book, *manga bead, *the green LE christmas bead ,that I ordered from trollbeads Baden Baden to get the next years calendar, *and a grey smile bead I bought on ebay)
> 
> A really happy and spoilled trollie right now.


 
omg how lovelly!  that bead is very pretty, and thank you for sharing the catalog pics with us!


----------



## darkangel07760

So i got my Trollbead bracelet and lock today!  I love it!  My only concern is that I hope I got it loose enough to put the beads I want on it... I am not going to completely fill my bracelet, so I think it will work.






Sorry for the low quality pic, I used my cellphone, as it is easier and faster to transfer pics that way!


----------



## Engel

gelbergirl said:


> Nice German Clover bead Engel!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your other beads when they come.
> You've got some special beads!  Congrats.
> PS: what are the books about? Do they highlight history or production of the beads?  just wondering . . .


for what I read so far, there is a bit of history of the brand, and interviews with collectors, what their bracelets mean, how much they like it, and so on. also talks about the inspiration for some beads, it has great pictures also!

Thank you, Im trying to collect mostly special beads, even if doing it slower, and want a very colorful bracelet!

could i see a picture (or pictures) of your trollbeads collection so far, please?


----------



## Engel

darkangel07760 said:


> omg how lovelly!  that bead is very pretty, and thank you for sharing the catalog pics with us!



It isnt really a catalogue, one of them is a book (the bead came with it) that was only released in germany, the other tells stories behind some of the beads, and also their meanings, it is cool also!
both are hard cover (i love hard cover books!), and there is another one on my way, with the tulip bead! (the book that the tulip comes with was only released in the netherlands)

I can´t wait for my smiley to arrive, specially, as it was because of the smileys I started my trollbeads bracelet! lol



darkangel07760 said:


> So i got my Trollbead bracelet and lock today! I love it! My only concern is that I hope I got it loose enough to put the beads I want on it... I am not going to completely fill my bracelet, so I think it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the low quality pic, I used my cellphone, as it is easier and faster to transfer pics that way!




I think it is loose enough, what is the sizing? mine is 3 cms bigger than my wrist! but the cheappest thing is the chain in the end, 2 beads are more pricey than the chain, lol
so if when it is more full you see it is too large or too small, you can always sell yours and get a new chain, keeping the beads and the lock.


----------



## pandapharm

Engel said:
			
		

> The book that came with the german clover, and the book (also hard cover) I got as a gift when I bought my bracelet and lock here in Germany.
> 
> some pictures of the german clover and my bracelet! It is the first bead that arrived, but I have other 4 beads on their way to me (*tulip and book, *manga bead, *the green LE christmas bead ,that I ordered from trollbeads Baden Baden to get the next years calendar, *and a grey smile bead I bought on ebay)
> 
> A really happy and spoilled trollie right now.



congratulations!!!!!! you didn't tell me you won the smiley!! so so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## mewt

I'm super jealous of your grey smiley Engel! please post pics when you can. that's definitely on my wishlist!

I was recently gifted a bead for christmas, and I was immediately head over heels with these wonderful little bracelets! I've gone all out educating myself about trollbeads and searched high and low for my favorite ones. can't wait for stuff I've ordered to come in, especially the mink bead.


----------



## Engel

pandapharm said:


> congratulations!!!!!! you didn't tell me you won the smiley!! so so excited for you!!!!!



Thank you so much!!!
The smiley i was betting i lost the auction on the last minute! but i found one 10 euros expensivier and went for it! lol

now I am thinking what to match a grey bead with! lol

ps:I dont remember your collection of TB, could you pm me with some pictures of it pls??? o post here!! XD


----------



## Engel

mewt said:


> I'm super jealous of your grey smiley Engel! please post pics when you can. that's definitely on my wishlist!
> 
> I was recently gifted a bead for christmas, and I was immediately head over heels with these wonderful little bracelets! I've gone all out educating myself about trollbeads and searched high and low for my favorite ones. can't wait for stuff I've ordered to come in, especially the mink bead.



I actually found trollbeads because I am making a trevel themed pandora bracelet and stumbled upon the WT troll beads, and found out it wont fit my pandora! when reading more about it, i read about the find a bead similey event! and NEEDED a smiley.

As I want only one or maximum two trollbeads bracelet, and dont need to become HUGELY adicct, as I already have my pandora addiction (wich i still like more than TB), I will stop at the second TB bracelet,  (and im collecting thomas sabo´s charms on the side as well!) or I will have no money left for food! (at least, thats the plan for now!)


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> It isnt really a catalogue, one of them is a book (the bead came with it) that was only released in germany, the other tells stories behind some of the beads, and also their meanings, it is cool also!
> both are hard cover (i love hard cover books!), and there is another one on my way, with the tulip bead! (the book that the tulip comes with was only released in the netherlands)
> 
> I can´t wait for my smiley to arrive, specially, as it was because of the smileys I started my trollbeads bracelet! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is loose enough, what is the sizing? mine is 3 cms bigger than my wrist! but the cheappest thing is the chain in the end, 2 beads are more pricey than the chain, lol
> so if when it is more full you see it is too large or too small, you can always sell yours and get a new chain, keeping the beads and the lock.


 
Lol that is true!  I think I picked the right size!  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## gelbergirl

Here is the first bracelet I did a few months ago.  I did a Magical Forest because I thought it was cute complete with trolls, fairy, a few forest animals, wine harvest bead for evening hijinks, the mushrooms beads from WT Baltic's and the Black Squirrel (which will be retired soon).


----------



## gelbergirl

darkangel07760 said:


> So i got my Trollbead bracelet and lock today!  I love it!  My only concern is that I hope I got it loose enough to put the beads I want on it... I am not going to completely fill my bracelet, so I think it will work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the low quality pic, I used my cellphone, as it is easier and faster to transfer pics that way!



It looks loose enough to me.  I am sure your TB dealer would swap it out for you if you need another size though.  Love that Fish Lock.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Gelbergirl-Your bracelet is beautiful.  I love that fireflies bead; I need to get it pronto!


----------



## Engel

gelbergirl said:


> Here is the first bracelet I did a few months ago.  I did a Magical Forest because I thought it was cute complete with trolls, fairy, a few forest animals, wine harvest bead for evening hijinks, the mushrooms beads from WT Baltic's and the Black Squirrel (which will be retired soon).



wow, this is beautiful! the black squirrel is one of the only 4 beads that will retire that I want, but I want orange steel and brown desert before it, lol
yours is really beautiful!


My christmas bead arrived today from baden baden, with catalogue, pencil, 2012 organizer, jelly beans... I feel so spoiled!
tartooful.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/christmas_closeup_1.jpg

mine is like that green one, and in a lovely darker green! I am really really happy with it!!! (just got that green bead from the picture, lol, but didnt find a picture of it alone now and the battery of my camera is empty, when i charge it i can take a picture of my bead)


----------



## mewt

mine came in the mail today!









still waiting on a few more beads, but here's a start.  the lucky dragon is terribly cute. I keep going back to stare at its heart-shaped snout (and tail... and feet...). d'aww. x3


----------



## gelbergirl

That dragon is a cutie and an interesting addition for a bead!

World Tour Hong Kong is next up in February 2012 and it makes me wonder if there will be a variation of a dragon for that or what they will come up with for that!

I too would love a bead for the countries I have visited but all of the countries(16!) I have been to were with my ex-H and it may be too painful for me to do.  Thus I am doing more just me designs to the bracelets.


----------



## Engel

mewt said:


> mine came in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on a few more beads, but here's a start.  the lucky dragon is terribly cute. I keep going back to stare at its heart-shaped snout (and tail... and feet...). d'aww. x3


the lucky dragon is my fav troll bead ever (along with the smileys, but fav silver one, nonetheless!), and I really want one, but im prioritizing the ones that will retire and LEs for now. You have a great bracelet that, and if this is just the begin, I wonder how it will turn out! wow


and what is this gandling shinny ball next to the lock???


----------



## mewt

@gelbergirl; I can't wait for the HK beads, and I hear there's a new year's release too (chinese new year, with all 12 zodiac animals, similar style to the LE chinese silvers). exciting! and good job on snagging one of those black squirrels before they retire, such cute concepts.

thanks Engel! you have a good strategy, going after the harder-to-get ones first.  I just went after whatever I liked, oops! you're very very lucky to get that smiley, I only hope one day I'll acquire one somehow! and geez, if you START your bracelet with a smiley... I can only wonder what riches you'll gather by the end. ;]

that giant silver ball is from Mosaic, christmas gift from the BF. it actually fits through the loop, but I just like clipping it at the end. it's very, very shiny. @_@


----------



## Engel

mewt said:


> @gelbergirl; I can't wait for the HK beads, and I hear there's a new year's release too (chinese new year, with all 12 zodiac animals, similar style to the LE chinese silvers). exciting! and good job on snagging one of those black squirrels before they retire, such cute concepts.
> 
> thanks Engel! you have a good strategy, going after the harder-to-get ones first.  I just went after whatever I liked, oops! you're very very lucky to get that smiley, I only hope one day I'll acquire one somehow! and geez, if you START your bracelet with a smiley... I can only wonder what riches you'll gather by the end. ;]
> 
> that giant silver ball is from Mosaic, christmas gift from the BF. it actually fits through the loop, but I just like clipping it at the end. it's very, very shiny. @_@



I started because of the smiley, and was watching an auction for one for 5 days, but in the last minutes (20 last) I forgot to watch, as i was making lunch... and I lost it. 

so by the time the auction ended and I lost, I had already purchased 3 more beads online, and the clover had arrived (the same day the clover arrived i took the plunge and bought a smiley for 80 euros on evilbay)

today I just ordered the orange steel, my fav from the ones that will retire soon, my next on that list is the brown desert.
ps: I sent you a private message


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> It looks loose enough to me. I am sure your TB dealer would swap it out for you if you need another size though. Love that Fish Lock.


 
Thank you!  I actually visited my nearest Trollbead retailer today, and she took a look at my bracelet and said it should be fine!
I LOVE this lock.  The locks are the coolest part of the Trollbead bracelets, IMO!


----------



## darkangel07760

mewt said:


> mine came in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on a few more beads, but here's a start.  the lucky dragon is terribly cute. I keep going back to stare at its heart-shaped snout (and tail... and feet...). d'aww. x3


 
Very pretty!  Of course, I am a fan of the fish lock!


----------



## Engel

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you!  I actually visited my nearest Trollbead retailer today, and she took a look at my bracelet and said it should be fine!
> I LOVE this lock.  The locks are the coolest part of the Trollbead bracelets, IMO!


I actually dont like the locks, i guess the closure is the main reason I still like pandoras more than trollbeads! lol


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> I actually dont like the locks, i guess the closure is the main reason I still like pandoras more than trollbeads! lol


 
lol! it is a tough decision... i just love all of them, is that wrong?


----------



## Engel

darkangel07760 said:


> lol! it is a tough decision... i just love all of them, is that wrong?


If only I was rich to bring them all home with me and give them love!


----------



## Phédre

Hello ladies, it's my first post on this thread (other addictions are LV and nail polish). I have been debating for a long time between Pandora and Trollbeads, but when I saw the variety of glass beads from TB the decision was easy. DH got me my first for Christmas and I'm totally addicted. It's far from complete, there were lots of beads oos so I had to order them. I kept it neutral. I will take a pic later one and post it.

I love all your lovely creations!


----------



## Phédre

So here's my first unfinished bracelet. 
From left to right: Organic Stripes (61436), Golden Quartz (80107), Mermaid 
(11151), Labradorite (80104), Silver Trace (61362), Smokey Quartz (80103), Hope-Faith-Love (11119), Organic Bubbles (61435) and another Labradorite (80104).

And these are on their way:
Silver: Maternity (11526), C-bead, G-bead and S-bead (DD's, mine and DH's initials)

Glass: Dew Drop (61430), Sea Urchin (61418) and Drifting Seeds (61406)

And I'm planning on adding the Make-A-Wish bead too.


----------



## Engel

Phédre;20657174 said:
			
		

> Hello ladies, it's my first post on this thread (other addictions are LV and nail polish). I have been debating for a long time between Pandora and Trollbeads, but when I saw the variety of glass beads from TB the decision was easy. DH got me my first for Christmas and I'm totally addicted. It's far from complete, there were lots of beads oos so I had to order them. I kept it neutral. I will take a pic later one and post it.
> 
> I love all your lovely creations!



Your avatar is lovely!

For me its both pandora and trollbeads, as I want my pandoras silver only, no hint of color whatsoever, so they will be my go-to daily jewelry.
But for trollbeads, i dont like many of their silver beads, but love many of their glass beads, so my troll beads will be for the days I want to have color!  

so i am double darned, as I want beads from both! But I adore my Pandoras, so I would never give them up. 
But troll is growing on me!


----------



## Phédre

Engel said:


> Your avatar is lovely!
> 
> For me its both pandora and trollbeads, as I want my pandoras silver only, no hint of color whatsoever, so they will be my go-to daily jewelry.
> But for trollbeads, i dont like many of their silver beads, but love many of their glass beads, so my troll beads will be for the days I want to have color!
> 
> so i am double darned, as I want beads from both! But I adore my Pandoras, so I would never give them up.
> But troll is growing on me!


 
I do love the silver Pandora beads and since they fit the TB I think I might purchase some in the future. I prefer the Pandora giraffe over the TB one and the big heart is the same but more expensive from TB so I guess the Pandora one is going to be it for me. I just fell in love with TB glass and precious stones beads!


----------



## Engel

Phédre;20657526 said:
			
		

> I do love the silver Pandora beads and since they fit the TB I think I might purchase some in the future. I prefer the Pandora giraffe over the TB one and the big heart is the same but more expensive from TB so I guess the Pandora one is going to be it for me. I just fell in love with TB glass and precious stones beads!


yes, the heart is really really similar. well, it is a heart, after all, lol



today I won an auction for a second smiley bead, I dont know if it will be yellow with white faces or orange with green faces, but I was really lucky, I won the auction for 30 cents of euro! for 26, 68 euros! I feel so very lucky! I wasnt going to buy any other beads for now, but when I saw this auction, well, I just couldnt resist it!


----------



## mewt

^gosh, where did you find this auction?! ebay?!?! amazing! congrats!

I just went to have a look at pandora's giraffe, and I don't usually like their silverwork better than troll (since it's less intricate, imo), but that is so cute! it has no neck! xD my favorite stuffed animal from childhood is a neckless giraffe. I think I'll have to get that one! :]

I picked trollbeads for being the original. I didn't like that pandora is a marketing bully, and is so uptight about copyrights (trying to sue chamilia) even though they weren't the first anyway. plus any bead will fit on troll, but not the other way around! however, I do think they're ALL pretty enough to wear, just personally prefer troll. I like their silvers for having more stories to them, and of course their glasswork is wonderful.


----------



## Engel

mewt said:


> ^gosh, where did you find this auction?! ebay?!?! amazing! congrats!
> 
> I just went to have a look at pandora's giraffe, and I don't usually like their silverwork better than troll (since it's less intricate, imo), but that is so cute! it has no neck! xD my favorite stuffed animal from childhood is a neckless giraffe. I think I'll have to get that one! :]
> 
> I picked trollbeads for being the original. I didn't like that pandora is a marketing bully, and is so uptight about copyrights (trying to sue chamilia) even though they weren't the first anyway. plus any bead will fit on troll, but not the other way around! however, I do think they're ALL pretty enough to wear, just personally prefer troll. I like their silvers for having more stories to them, and of course their glasswork is wonderful.




Jop, on ebay! but maybe it was only for ebay germany, because the seller didnt accept paypal, only money transference. and as we have the same bank, the money will hopefully get there soon enough, for her to send it to me!
she was also selling a manga bead, that went for 30 euros or cheapper. If I knew this, I would have thought twice about ordering mine from Japan, as I bought it for almost 38 euros, and will have to pay 9 euros more for it in taxes here.

the postman brought it today, but as i only had 5 euros change with me.... he will have to bring it back monday! so unfair! it was on my doorsteps and I couldnt get it! *cries*


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> If only I was rich to bring them all home with me and give them love!


 
I agree!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Phédre;20657282 said:
			
		

> So here's my first unfinished bracelet.
> From left to right: Organic Stripes (61436), Golden Quartz (80107), Mermaid
> (11151), Labradorite (80104), Silver Trace (61362), Smokey Quartz (80103), Hope-Faith-Love (11119), Organic Bubbles (61435) and another Labradorite (80104).
> 
> And these are on their way:
> Silver: Maternity (11526), C-bead, G-bead and S-bead (DD's, mine and DH's initials)
> 
> Glass: Dew Drop (61430), Sea Urchin (61418) and Drifting Seeds (61406)
> 
> And I'm planning on adding the Make-A-Wish bead too.


 
wow so beautiful!  i love the mermaid bead...


----------



## gelbergirl

Phédre;20657282 said:
			
		

> So here's my first unfinished bracelet.
> From left to right: Organic Stripes (61436), Golden Quartz (80107), Mermaid
> (11151), Labradorite (80104), Silver Trace (61362), Smokey Quartz (80103), Hope-Faith-Love (11119), Organic Bubbles (61435) and another Labradorite (80104).
> 
> And these are on their way:
> Silver: Maternity (11526), C-bead, G-bead and S-bead (DD's, mine and DH's initials)
> 
> Glass: Dew Drop (61430), Sea Urchin (61418) and Drifting Seeds (61406)
> 
> And I'm planning on adding the Make-A-Wish bead too.



Welcome.  Pretty bracelet and choices!


----------



## gelbergirl

Here is another Trollbeads bracelet I worked this past Fall.  It started out as one thing, then I discovered the silver&gold beads and was delighted to add the Three Pearl bead.  Large Berry adds depth to the piece and my Elton and Dolly beads get the attention they deserve.  World Tour USA Pursuit of Happiness is on this as well plus Rolling Waves.

I have mixed and matched to create other designs with this and my other bracelet just to change things up a bit, but I do take pics so I can re-create easily as I am fussy about placement (aren't we all?)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Do you have the Happy Universe on that bracelet?!  That is on my wishlist too.


----------



## gelbergirl

Yes, that is Happy Universe on my bracelet in-between Khaki and Lucky Clover beads.
It is the sun in gold on one side, then feisty moon in silver along with several happy-faced stars.


----------



## mewt

so pretty! the daisy bead is something I hope to get one day for my mother (her name is daisy). I especially like the last one on the right, that looks like frog eyes. so much depth.


----------



## pandapharm

Engel said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> The smiley i was betting i lost the auction on the last minute! but i found one 10 euros expensivier and went for it! lol
> 
> now I am thinking what to match a grey bead with! lol
> 
> ps:I dont remember your collection of TB, could you pm me with some pictures of it pls??? o post here!! XD



I haven't posted a pic of my "winter" updated bracelet in a while, so I will post when I have some good lighting!


----------



## darkangel07760

YES! I finally bought my first bead! I went this other boutique, that was more out of the way, but it was a fun place and I love going to boutiques. I wanted to get a sister bead, so whatever bead I chose, there had to be two of the same. It was a tough decision, but I ended up getting the forget-me-not as my first bead for myself and for my sister! I will post pics as soon as I can. 
I have a question; when I was on www.trollbeaduniverse.com looking up nearby sellers, I noticed that some said, silver leverl (black), gold level (green), and platinum level (purple, and I don't know if it is called platinum!). What is the difference between the retailers?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I think the levels mean what the dealers have access to; the silver level may not be able to order some of the limited editions or only a select number and they have the base amount of inventory.  Gold level will probably have more selection, including gold and the universal unique or OOAK beads; platinum level will have the widest selection and have access to special orders and more events.  
Someone told me that they are doing away with this system in the near future and implementing something new.


----------



## Engel

My tulip bead and book arrived! Happy new years everybody!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> I think the levels mean what the dealers have access to; the silver level may not be able to order some of the limited editions or only a select number and they have the base amount of inventory. Gold level will probably have more selection, including gold and the universal unique or OOAK beads; platinum level will have the widest selection and have access to special orders and more events.
> Someone told me that they are doing away with this system in the near future and implementing something new.


 
Thank you!  Because in all honesty, the first place, the one nearest me, was supposedly the lowest level, yet she had a very nice selection of Trollbeads.  The highest level, the one where I bought our matching beads yesterday, seemed to have less of a selection, which I thought was strange...


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> My tulip bead and book arrived! Happy new years everybody!!!


 
Pics when you can!


----------



## Engel




----------



## Engel




----------



## Engel




----------



## pandapharm

great start engel!! your smiley looks so at home on your bracelet


----------



## Engel

pandapharm said:


> great start engel!! your smiley looks so at home on your bracelet



Thank you so much! the lightining is bad, i can try to take better pictures another time! Im so happy with all my beads (not that i have many, but all the same, lol )


----------



## gelbergirl

Engel, really nice beads and choices, Congrats those are special.


----------



## Engel

gelbergirl said:


> Engel, really nice beads and choices, Congrats those are special.



Thank you! I cant wait for my other beads to arrive!!! hate the wait! lol


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


>


 
Tulip bead wins as my top fave of all the beads pictured here!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The tulip bead is a wonderful piece; I highly recommend getting one!


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> The tulip bead is a wonderful piece; I highly recommend getting one!



I love tulips, I am going to look for one. Right now I am searching for the frog prince bead... I saw it BIN for $105. I wonder how much it used to cost?


----------



## mewt

the smiley is so adorable!! congrats, it's finally here! ooh I wish my orders would hurry up too....!


----------



## BettyLace

This stuff almost seems like drugs, If I started I'm not sure I could stop with the collecting...


----------



## Engel

Just to add a picture in the daylight:


----------



## Phédre

Engel said:


> Just to add a picture in the daylight:


 
That smiley is soo cute and I love the green flower bead!


----------



## Engel

Phédre;20677153 said:
			
		

> That smiley is soo cute and I love the green flower bead!




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The frog prince is current production.  If you check Trollbeads Baden-Baden or Beads4Ever.com, you can use currency converter to see what the current price is.  The dollar is weak, so your eyes may pop out!  $105 may not be a bad deal at all after shipping ,etc.

I just paid about $75 for my blooming sakura since the dollar is so weak against the yen, but it was my Christmas present from DH, so he said get it anyways.  LOL...love him!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Actually, not bad at all! 
47.90 EUR =62.6063 USD

Baden-Baden ships internationally, free for orders over 70 Euro, so maybe grab a glass bead too.  The Austria World Tour flower bead is a stunner.
www.trollbeads-baden-baden.de


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Here's my blooming sakura bead...


----------



## Engel

That is beautiful! Im still waiting for my manga bead! hope to get it soon.

and baden baden has free shipping in germany for over 35 euros, so im lucky!


----------



## gelbergirl

Kitsunegrl said:


> Here's my blooming sakura bead...



I love those Japan Beads


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> The frog prince is current production. If you check Trollbeads Baden-Baden or Beads4Ever.com, you can use currency converter to see what the current price is. The dollar is weak, so your eyes may pop out! $105 may not be a bad deal at all after shipping ,etc.
> 
> I just paid about $75 for my blooming sakura since the dollar is so weak against the yen, but it was my Christmas present from DH, so he said get it anyways. LOL...love him!


 
http://www.trollbeads-baden-baden.de/de61701.html

I don't understand the ecl tax price and the incl tax price... I live in the U.S., so which one would I be charged?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

You will not pay the tax.


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> You will not pay the tax.



Awesome, thanks! I appreciate all of your help. I am impatiently waiting for my paycheck... Then I can get it!


----------



## darkangel07760

I really like the frog prince bead, but it a large and potentially awkward bead. Before I plunk down any money, I would love to see some pictures of people with this bead on their bracelet. If anyone has any pics, could you post them? Thanks so much!


----------



## Engel

My orange steel bead arrived yesterday! And I loved it so much that my SO ordered another one for me as a gift! as we were already there.. ordering online.... I ordered for myself two brown deserts!
Next ones on the soon-to-retire list I wanna get is circus elephant, black squirrel, snowman, mice on cheese and cheldony. hope i can get one of each (and maybe 2 of cheldony, hope i wrote the name right, it is the white-ish bead) before they are gone for good!


----------



## Phédre

darkangel07760 said:


> I really like the frog prince bead, but it a large and potentially awkward bead. Before I plunk down any money, I would love to see some pictures of people with this bead on their bracelet. If anyone has any pics, could you post them? Thanks so much!


 
I found these one tartooful.com, great site for inspiration!


----------



## pandapharm

Phédre said:
			
		

> I found these one tartooful.com, great site for inspiration!



cute pics! thanks for the inspiration/link! I think frog prince is a great bead. I imagine he would lay on a wrist similar to troll babies or the Baltic wolf.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Check out some of the bead forums...Google Beadthrilled and Trollbead Society, etc.
You will find lots of pics!


----------



## Splurgeface

I found the Trollbead Society website far too overwhelming!  Made me depressed I didn't have more money to splurge on beads and charms!  LOL


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I can't buy beads willy nilly either, so each one is special.  Having to save for each one just makes for a more intimate collection, imo.


----------



## darkangel07760

Omg ok awesome! Thanks everyone. I think the frog prince bead isis a beautiful bead; I am concerned about the wearability factor. I am the kind of person that likes to wear jewelry 24-7. I usually only take jewelry off maybe to wear a different item or if I am at the doctors. I just don't want this to be a bead that will be annoying while I sleep 
I am going to check out those sites, thank you!


----------



## Engel

Kitsunegrl said:


> I can't buy beads willy nilly either, so each one is special.  Having to save for each one just makes for a more intimate collection, imo.


I see you so much on bead thrilled I thought you were one that had one of those 200 plus beads collections! or maybe you do and are just collecting for longer, lol

I love the designs there, but it makes me depressed sometimes I cant buy all the beads I want (err, need? *blushes*)

if you wouldnt mind me asking, feel free to not answer, how long it is that you collect, and how many beads/bracelets you have?


----------



## gelbergirl

I am trying to take a break from buying beads for a while.  It is sort of a ban, but really it is because I keep going in different directions and I want to be sure about what I am buying/designing.  I literally fantasize about Trollbeads while I am in my yoga class.  I think it is a problem (!?)

* Mostly the gold bracelet !


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Engel-
I only have about 50 beads and I have been collecting since around 2004.  The beads like joyful, crane and old antique flower were some of my first beads and I would get one bead every 2-3 months.  Then life got in the way and I didn't think about beads much until last year when I heard about the USA world tour beads.

I only have 2 bracelet chains and try to make combos every few weeks with what I have; sometimes it gets frustrating when you see people that have hundreds of beads, but I truly love each and every bead that I own so there is some satisfaction in the slow growth of my collection.  

It's a fun hobby and doesn't have to be expensive unless you let it spiral out of control!


----------



## Engel

Kitsunegrl said:


> Engel-
> I only have about 50 beads and I have been collecting since around 2004.  The beads like joyful, crane and old antique flower were some of my first beads and I would get one bead every 2-3 months.  Then life got in the way and I didn't think about beads much until last year when I heard about the USA world tour beads.
> 
> I only have 2 bracelet chains and try to make combos every few weeks with what I have; sometimes it gets frustrating when you see people that have hundreds of beads, but I truly love each and every bead that I own so there is some satisfaction in the slow growth of my collection.
> 
> It's a fun hobby and doesn't have to be expensive unless you let it spiral out of control!



Thank you for the answer, and I agree, it is supposed to be fun, and I will try to keep it that way for myself, because my beads (being pandora or troll) make me smile everytime i lok at them, and if this doesnt make them worthy of the money I paid, i dont know what does! I also like slowly adding, really makes each bead that more important. I dont want hundreads and hundreads of beads, because i probably wouldnt use half of them, and if im paying that much for such tiny things, I better use them as much as possible, so every bead I bought so far (less than 10), I truly love.
You have many many amazing beads in your collection, though! It makes me drool!


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> Check out some of the bead forums...Google Beadthrilled and Trollbead Society, etc.
> You will find lots of pics!


Thanks!  
I got the bead that my sister had sent out today... It is so cute!  She sent me the happy fish bead!






Tomorrow I get paid... I might go swing by Pandora and check out their beads... I don't like as many of theirs, but they have a fish bead that is pretty cool.


----------



## pandapharm

darkangel07760 said:


> Thanks!
> I got the bead that my sister had sent out today... It is so cute!  She sent me the happy fish bead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I get paid... I might go swing by Pandora and check out their beads... I don't like as many of theirs, but they have a fish bead that is pretty cool.



hooray! happy fish is very cute. I can't remember, is that one of the ones retiring soon? I have a retired fish bones from Pandora on my troll..there was one with orange cz eyes and one with green. I have the green. I believe pandora also has like a big mouth fish and possibly another I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## darkangel07760

pandapharm said:


> hooray! happy fish is very cute. I can't remember, is that one of the ones retiring soon? I have a retired fish bones from Pandora on my troll..there was one with orange cz eyes and one with green. I have the green. I believe pandora also has like a big mouth fish and possibly another I can't remember off the top of my head.



I went, saw the fish, went to work, thought it over, and when I went back it was sold! They are going to order one for me! It is only silver, nothing fancy about it.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Here's a neutral combo I put together!  I usually like mad color, but sometimes I feel the need for neutral....lol


----------



## mewt

^I love your tiger bead! still waiting for mine to arrive, and hope it's as pretty as yours!





caved and got pandora giraffe, along with trollbead pearl & aventurine (dark green). here's what it looks like now!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^very cute!  I really like the pearls; they add such a delicate touch!


----------



## Phédre

mewt said:


> ^I love your tiger bead! still waiting for mine to arrive, and hope it's as pretty as yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caved and got pandora giraffe, along with trollbead pearl & aventurine (dark green). here's what it looks like now!


 
That looks amazing! I love the giraffe. I really want one too, but the trollbeads one is too big for me. I might sneak a pandora one in! And the aventurine is just stunning, I love the gemstones!


----------



## Splurgeface

I CAN'T STAND IT ANY LONGER!!!

Having stopped collecting Troll to concentrate on Pandora, I just can't seem to turn my back on it!  I keep going back to look at it like a dieting lady staring at the cakes through the glass in a baker's window!!

I am going to HAVE to complete just ONE bracelet!  Just the one!


----------



## Splurgeface

So ... I have just ordered Tulipak and Five Faces.  I love the ugly ones!  LOL


----------



## mewt

^congrats! if you like ugly ones, have you looked into the greenlandic woman? she is surely queen of the uglies, lol!
click to see!

I got the pandora giraffe because it looks just like my favorite stuffed animal (also a neckless giraffe, hahaha)! otherwise I wouldn't have bought it. when I picked it up, I was surprised at how light and flimsy it felt, nothing like trollbeads silvers. it's really cute, but not weighty enough to feel 'luxurious'. my stopper feels heavier than it, lol! maybe it's because the hole inside is bigger, or it's hollow between the silvers, or they use different silver, idk. and maybe pandora makes other silvers better but just screwed up with the giraffe; I haven't checked out their other stuff.

so yeah, I wouldn't recommend the giraffe unless you can go look at it in person. it is very cute, anyway!


----------



## Engel

mewt said:


> ^I love your tiger bead! still waiting for mine to arrive, and hope it's as pretty as yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caved and got pandora giraffe, along with trollbead pearl & aventurine (dark green). here's what it looks like now!



WOW, what an amazing picture!!! looks awesome!


----------



## darkangel07760

*I have some news!*
Apparently, the price of Trollbeads are going *up 1/27*.  I confimred this on the Tollbeads USA website.  
I am going to snap up a few before the price increase!!!


----------



## Engel

My manga bead arrived today! at last! it is utterly adorable! and I think I may need a second one of it. (they were LE, right? i dont want to wait too long and have them all gone when i ´decide´to get a second one. its little smiles cheered me up!!!)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The glass and stone beads will be unaffected by the price increase.
Most silver will increase by $9, there are a few beads that will go to level 6 at a price of $79 (anniversary coin, big earth, Indian elephant).  Gold beads are also increasing, but I don't know by how much.


----------



## Engel

Kitsunegrl said:


> The glass and stone beads will be unaffected by the price increase.
> Most silver will increase by $9, there are a few beads that will go to level 6 at a price of $79 (anniversary coin, big earth, Indian elephant).  Gold beads are also increasing, but I don't know by how much.




so starting at that date, all the stocks on those beads will go up in price? aua.


----------



## Engel

Oh, just to share how my one and only bracelet (for now) is going, I have 10 beads on it, 1 orange steels, 2 brown desert, one tulip, one german clover, one smiley from find a bead, one manga bead, one silver bead with faces that is retired as i have been told, and one LE bead from 2011 christmas.

I love them all!


----------



## Phédre

Engel said:


> Oh, just to share how my one and only bracelet (for now) is going, I have 10 beads on it, 1 orange steels, 2 brown desert, one tulip, one german clover, one smiley from find a bead, one manga bead, one silver bead with faces that is retired as i have been told, and one LE bead from 2011 christmas.
> 
> I love them all!


 
I love those Brown Desserts! Aren't they going to be retired? I better get me some. I'm stopping by the store today to see if my order came in. I'm sure I will not leave empty handed!


----------



## gelbergirl

Engel - that manga bead is just terrific, they go quickly here too on eBay.


----------



## mewt

Engel said:


> Oh, just to share how my one and only bracelet (for now) is going, I have 10 beads on it, 1 orange steels, 2 brown desert, one tulip, one german clover, one smiley from find a bead, one manga bead, one silver bead with faces that is retired as i have been told, and one LE bead from 2011 christmas.
> 
> I love them all!



awww the smiley and the mangabead together are sooo happy! your bracelet is lovely, wear it with pride!


----------



## Engel

Phédre;20731205 said:
			
		

> I love those Brown Desserts! Aren't they going to be retired? I better get me some. I'm stopping by the store today to see if my order came in. I'm sure I will not leave empty handed!



They are! and the orange steel as well! i love them both, so I got 2 of each, because I knew I would regreat otherwise if they were gone and I couldnt get a second one



gelbergirl said:


> Engel - that manga bead is just terrific, they go quickly here too on eBay.



Thank you! and yes, the manga bead is amazing! I love it so much I will get a second one whenever possible!



mewt said:


> awww the smiley and the mangabead together are sooo  happy! your bracelet is lovely, wear it with pride!



Thank you! I do wear it with pride! It will go out with me tonight to the cinema with OH.


----------



## Phédre

My updated bracelet. Only 2 of the beads that I ordered were in: C-bead and the Make-a-Wish Coin (10 goes to MaW!). The rest is comming in by the end of this week or next week. I did get some other beads too: 2 Aquarium Pastel, 1 Brown Desert and 1 Dark Leopard.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Looking good!  I like those aquarium pastels a lot!


----------



## pandapharm

Engel said:


> Thank you! I do wear it with pride! It will go out with me tonight to the cinema with OH.



your bracelet is coming along so nicely!!!! I am not sure you will be able to stick with just one....




			
				Phédre;20731970 said:
			
		

> My updated bracelet. Only 2 of the beads that I ordered were in: C-bead and the Make-a-Wish Coin (10 goes to MaW!). The rest is comming in by the end of this week or next week. I did get some other beads too: 2 Aquarium Pastel, 1 Brown Desert and 1 Dark Leopard.



beautiful combo!!! I'm sure it looks lovely with all your beautiful nail combinations


----------



## Engel

pandapharm said:


> your bracelet is coming along so nicely!!!! I am not sure you will be able to stick with just one....



Thank you! Im not sure of it either. shhhh


----------



## Engel

Kitsunegrl said:


> Here's a neutral combo I put together!  I usually like mad color, but sometimes I feel the need for neutral....lol



mad color is nice, but for everyday wear, nothing beats neutral!


----------



## Engel

Phédre;20731970 said:
			
		

> My updated bracelet. Only 2 of the beads that I ordered were in: C-bead and the Make-a-Wish Coin (10 goes to MaW!). The rest is comming in by the end of this week or next week. I did get some other beads too: 2 Aquarium Pastel, 1 Brown Desert and 1 Dark Leopard.




wow, it is looking amazing! and it is filling up fast!


----------



## Phédre

Engel said:


> wow, it is looking amazing! and it is filling up fast!


 
Thank you! And it is so addictive! You should see my wishlist! DH will always know what to get me for a present from now on!


----------



## Phédre

pandapharm said:


> beautiful combo!!! I'm sure it looks lovely with all your beautiful nail combinations


 
Thank you! And actually it is looking pretty with CC Nouveau Vintage LOL! What can I say ... another addiction!


----------



## Engel

Phédre;20732608 said:
			
		

> Thank you! And it is so addictive! You should see my wishlist! DH will always know what to get me for a present from now on!



LOL
Same here! the poor fella wont have much of a choice, just get something from my priority list!


----------



## Splurgeface

My Tulipak arrived and I love him!  He is gloriously ugly just as I hoped, but still rather cute in his own way!


----------



## Phédre

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^Looking good! I like those aquarium pastels a lot!


 
Thank you! I really love them too, but I think they will end up in some other combo in the future, something lighter for summer.


----------



## Splurgeface

I wear a lot of blue so I think I'd like to go with a blue theme.

Does anybody know the names of any of these glass beads, please?


----------



## pandapharm

Phédre said:
			
		

> Thank you! And actually it is looking pretty with CC Nouveau Vintage LOL! What can I say ... another addiction!



hehe I know, I see you post mostly over in nails so that's why I said so  I mostly post here in jewelry and over in mails occasionally, despite this being the purse forum hehe. 




			
				Splurgeface said:
			
		

> I wear a lot of blue so I think I'd like to go with a blue theme.
> 
> Does anybody know the names of any of these glass beads, please?



midnight flowers and beach on the left, and azure bubbles and something I can't make out on the right


----------



## Phédre

pandapharm said:


> hehe I know, I see you post mostly over in nails so that's why I said so  I mostly post here in jewelry and over in mails occasionally, despite this being the purse forum hehe.


 
I started out at LV, but since my bag collection is quite complete I wandered of into the nails section and then I ended up here.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The blurry bead between midnight flowers and beach is blue petals.
The bead to the right of azure bubbles is the stribe of the sea (I think).  It was on the anniversary bracelet and be a little difficult to acquire.


----------



## gelbergirl

Phédre;20731970 said:
			
		

> My updated bracelet. Only 2 of the beads that I ordered were in: C-bead and the Make-a-Wish Coin (10 goes to MaW!). The rest is comming in by the end of this week or next week. I did get some other beads too: 2 Aquarium Pastel, 1 Brown Desert and 1 Dark Leopard.



Aquarium Pastel is gorgeous and I look at that bead each time I am at the shop.  It is mesmerizing IRL for some reason.

Is the Dark Leopard on the bracelet?  Or are you waiting for it?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

There is another bead that looks like the blue stribe; it's called blue symmetry and is scheduled for retirement this month.  It's regular production price right now.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Has anyone been buying alot due to the upcoming price increase?  I just bought the large "Earth" bead.


----------



## Phédre

gelbergirl said:


> Aquarium Pastel is gorgeous and I look at that bead each time I am at the shop. It is mesmerizing IRL for some reason.
> 
> Is the Dark Leopard on the bracelet? Or are you waiting for it?


 
The Dark Leopard is the third from the top.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Nancy-I bought a lot of beads from the upcoming retirement: black squirrel, fur animal, sandi, fabled faces...I'd like to get a few more before the price increase on current beads but I was able to put the entire set of the Chinese Zodiac set on layaway, so all of my fun money has to go towards that for a while!  
I think I will be happy in the long run, the Chinese Zodiac is very special to me so this is a set I need.


----------



## Engel

Kitsunegrl said:


> Nancy-I bought a lot of beads from the upcoming retirement: black squirrel, fur animal, sandi, fabled faces...I'd like to get a few more before the price increase on current beads but I was able to put the entire set of the Chinese Zodiac set on layaway, so all of my fun money has to go towards that for a while!
> I think I will be happy in the long run, the Chinese Zodiac is very special to me so this is a set I need.



I want a couple from them, hopefully will be able to get! do you know how limited they are?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Engel-there doesn't seem to be a straight answer for how limited they are; some people have said their LD cannot order more sets, but other people seem to be able to walk right in and get what they want.  They will probably be available for a little while, but get more limited as the year progresses.


----------



## darkangel07760

I bought a Beach glass bead this past weekend, and I love it! Then I was on Facebook yesterday, and found out about the price increase! So I popped down to my local Trollbeads retailer and bought the ugly duckling bead today! That was all I could afford. I am going to get all the beads I can before the price increase. I especially need to buy my sister's birthday bead. My local retailer was very low on the silver beads today. I had only been there 2 weeks ago and they had plenty! She said her rep is coming by this Wednesday and she will be ordering more so I put in my wishlist. She didn't mention anything about a bead loyalty program though...
I think I would prefer to go with someone with a bead loyalty program so that I can save some money...
Kitsunegirl, did you say Trollbeads At The Commons had free shipping?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Yes, Trollbeads at the Commons offers free shipping and loyalty card.


----------



## mewt

Phédre;20731970 said:
			
		

> My updated bracelet. Only 2 of the beads that I ordered were in: C-bead and the Make-a-Wish Coin (10 goes to MaW!). The rest is comming in by the end of this week or next week. I did get some other beads too: 2 Aquarium Pastel, 1 Brown Desert and 1 Dark Leopard.



the trollcoin looks fantastic in this combo!










today I've added retired braid, retired grey 'dillo, and chinese silver (rabbit, deer, bird) to my collection. anxiously awaiting arrival of mink!!! bwahh


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> Yes, Trollbeads at the Commons offers free shipping and loyalty card.


 
Good to know! 
I am a bit torn... I want to buy local, but... free shipping (which saves me the gas), and a loyalty card (which saves me $$$) is very appealing!


----------



## darkangel07760

mewt said:


> the trollcoin looks fantastic in this combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today I've added retired braid, retired grey 'dillo, and chinese silver (rabbit, deer, bird) to my collection. anxiously awaiting arrival of mink!!! bwahh


 
Thanks for sharing your pics!  I wish my cellphone took better ones, since it is so much faster and simpler for me to snap and upload with that... But I think I better pull out the good camera...


----------



## gelbergirl

darkangel -  I feel the same way, I want to support local.  Though there are some good offers out there, so I split up a few purchases.

I really want to get Gold Triangle bead but it will be in a few months and I won't get it in before the price increase.


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> darkangel - I feel the same way, I want to support local. Though there are some good offers out there, so I split up a few purchases.
> 
> I really want to get Gold Triangle bead but it will be in a few months and I won't get it in before the price increase.


 
That is what I have done... I bought the lock and bracelet online, it was SUCH a great deal, and then I bought my first four beads from three different local shops.. But now I think it is time for me to save the gas and $$$!


----------



## pandapharm

darkangel07760 said:


> Good to know!
> I am a bit torn... I want to buy local, but... free shipping (which saves me the gas), and a loyalty card (which saves me $$$) is very appealing!


 
hmm....may have to look into this too!! 

has anyone purchased from perlen before?? some ladies on the pandora facebook were all atwitter about the 20% discount and free international shipping from there...I was curious and saw that they had TB too!!! most people had been getting their orders within a week or so. anyone had any experience?


----------



## darkangel07760

pandapharm said:


> hmm....may have to look into this too!!
> 
> has anyone purchased from perlen before?? some ladies on the pandora facebook were all atwitter about the 20% discount and free international shipping from there...I was curious and saw that they had TB too!!! most people had been getting their orders within a week or so. anyone had any experience?



I have not heard of perlen, but I would love their link! I want to get the frog prince bead (hopefully in the week or two) and I have found one German site that has it. This Trollbead stuff is getting really fun!


----------



## Engel

Kitsunegrl said:


> Engel-there doesn't seem to be a straight answer for how limited they are; some people have said their LD cannot order more sets, but other people seem to be able to walk right in and get what they want.  They will probably be available for a little while, but get more limited as the year progresses.



they are on my priority list, after i get a double of the tulip and a double of the manga bead, and one neither fish nor foul, before its gone for good! I want or 2 or 4 of the chinese ones (not 3 or 5, lol, i want to put them facing each other on oposite sides of the bracelet). so I hope to get them until the middle of the year.

Maybe is trollbeads baden baden stops having them i will at last make a visit to my LD again, the only thing I ever bought there was my bracelet and lock, all the beads were bought online.


----------



## Engel

mewt said:


> the trollcoin looks fantastic in this combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today I've added retired braid, retired grey 'dillo, and chinese silver (rabbit, deer, bird) to my collection. anxiously awaiting arrival of mink!!! bwahh




is that from the previous chinese silvers? or the new ones?


----------



## Engel

gelbergirl said:


> darkangel -  I feel the same way, I want to  support local.  Though there are some good offers out there, so I split  up a few purchases.
> 
> I really want to get Gold Triangle bead but it will be in a few months and I won't get it in before the price increase.






darkangel07760 said:


> That is what I have done... I bought the lock and bracelet online, it was SUCH a great deal, and then I bought my first four beads from three different local shops.. But now I think it is time for me to save the gas and $$$!



I only got the bracelet and lock at my local LD. the 10 beads I have so far, plus the two greyhound locks that are on their way to me  were all bought online, 5 of them from trollbeads baden-baden. (I cant say how really really really happy I am that I bought the geryhound locks! it is the most beautiful trollbeads lock IMO! Next locks I have my eyes on are troll lock or chess lock.)


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> I only got the bracelet and lock at my local LD. the 10 beads I have so far, plus the two greyhound locks that are on their way to me  were all bought online, 5 of them from trollbeads baden-baden. (I cant say how really really really happy I am that I bought the geryhound locks! it is the most beautiful trollbeads lock IMO! Next locks I have my eyes on are troll lock or chess lock.)



I actually just ordered 2 Trollbeads from Trollbeads Baden- Baden last night! I really wanted the frog prince bead and I can only get it from a German retailler. I have never seen a greyhound lock! I would love to see it!


----------



## Engel

darkangel07760 said:


> I actually just ordered 2 Trollbeads from Trollbeads Baden- Baden last night! I really wanted the frog prince bead and I can only get it from a German retailler. I have never seen a greyhound lock! I would love to see it!



I will copy the description from a website, and send you the link by pm of two places where to find them, one is expensivier, but it says it is the original one, the second place, is made by the same designer, same mold used for the original one, looks exactly the same, but it is a new batch! I ordered from the new batch, but dont know how it being the first one might be important to you if you decide to get it.


description copied from a website:

"Trollbeads Retired Silver Greyhound Lock. The first lock made to fit  Trollbeads. The lock came into production in 2002 and went out of  production in 2005 when the new dual-lock system took over. It was  ordered by Lise back in 2002, and designed by Asger and Helge Max  Andersen, who redesigned one of their locks for the purpose to fit the  bracelets that Trollbeads sell with their beads. The greyhound lock is a  redesign of the urnes lock, inspired by the lions on the door at Urnes  stavkirke/church in Norway. Before this lock, the only lock available to  trollbeads bracelets was the single lobster clasp. This lock needs to  be attached to a bracelet professionally by for example a jeweller. "

photos.trollbeadssociety.com/images/82Greyhound_klein.jpg











r21.imgfast.net/users/2115/12/86/42/album/dsc02211.jpg







couple of pictures found on google images!



they can be permanently attatched to the bracelet by a jeweler (IMO it looks waaay better when it is permanently attatched, but you would have to be sure you are completelly satisfied with the way it looks to have it done.), but some people add claps to both ends, or to one end, to be able to change the beads if they want to.

i read the lock is bigger than the others, around 3 cms or something instead of the 2 cms the other locks have, so you go with a 1 cm shorter chain for it, having it permanently attatched, but even shorter if you add clasps to it (to be able to change the beads). hope im making sense, haha

It is the most beautiful troll lock IMO! I have 2 on my way, even though i know they will be homeless (without bracelets) for a while, i didnt even complete one bracelet, much less TWO and to be completely happy to attatch them forever. but i thought it was better to get them now, as I wanted them so much!

hope i helped, any other questions, just ask me and i will try to answer


----------



## Engel

and someone on another forum me, kitsunegirl and pandapharm go to posted the inspiration for the greyhound is this wall on urnes stave church:

upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/La_pared_original_de_la_Urnes_stavkyrkje_%28I%29.jpg

you can see more pictures at the botton of the page

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urnes_stave_church


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> and someone on another forum me, kitsunegirl and pandapharm go to posted the inspiration for the greyhound is this wall on urnes stave church:
> 
> upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/La_pared_original_de_la_Urnes_stavkyrkje_%28I%29.jpg
> 
> you can see more pictures at the botton of the page
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urnes_stave_church


 
oh wow look at that!


----------



## mewt

Engel said:


> is that from the previous chinese silvers? or the new ones?


old! I'm not liking the new ones, from what I can see. perhaps more photos will change my mind!  and wow, NOW the greyhound lock makes sense! before I was like, it doesn't even look like a greyhound?? o_0 haha. but thanks for informing us! that was cool.

well here's my completed bracelet!





and some close-ups of one of my favorite beads ever:


----------



## darkangel07760

mewt said:


> old! I'm not liking the new ones, from what I can see. perhaps more photos will change my mind!  and wow, NOW the greyhound lock makes sense! before I was like, it doesn't even look like a greyhound?? o_0 haha. but thanks for informing us! that was cool.
> 
> well here's my completed bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some close-ups of one of my favorite beads ever:


 
is that a mink bead?


----------



## mewt

yep! n__n D4E was having a storage sale... it was only $25! I couldn't believe my luck! it's been on the top of my wishlist from day 1, so I'm happy it came in today to finish my bracelet.


----------



## Engel

mewt said:


> old! I'm not liking the new ones, from what I can see. perhaps more photos will change my mind!  and wow, NOW the greyhound lock makes sense! before I was like, it doesn't even look like a greyhound?? o_0 haha. but thanks for informing us! that was cool.
> 
> well here's my completed bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some close-ups of one of my favorite beads ever:




YOU FINISHED IT! wow, it looks really amazing! now to bracelet number two?


----------



## darkangel07760

mewt said:


> yep! n__n D4E was having a storage sale... it was only $25! I couldn't believe my luck! it's been on the top of my wishlist from day 1, so I'm happy it came in today to finish my bracelet.


 
And THAT is why I love Trollbeads best... Look at the detail!  So cute!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I have a question... now that I am up to 4 beads, I am not able to sleep with my bracelet on... Does anyone else sleep with their bracelet on, or do they take it off at night?


----------



## darkangel07760

Oh, and I found out that the price increase is going to be $3 per bead.


----------



## Splurgeface

darkangel07760 said:


> I have a question... now that I am up to 4 beads, I am not able to sleep with my bracelet on... Does anyone else sleep with their bracelet on, or do they take it off at night?



It all depends on the beads, I guess.

I have an "everyday silvers" Pandora bracelet with lots of the more rounded swirly beads and sleep with it on, no problem.  I guess if I had characters with pointy legs and models of other items that have bits attached or sticking out it may not be as comfy though ...


----------



## revy33

Hello!
I have been a Pandora addict since last October and then I was so intrigued by everyone's beautiful bracelets here that I placed an order online for a silver bracelet, fish lock, silver safety chain & stoppers and a fairy silver/glass bead to start my first Trollbead bracelet! I plan on making it mystical creatures/nature themed, can't wait to receive them~^_^~


----------



## mewt

^welcome! I hope you have fun collecting. ;D you're sure off to a good start!



darkangel07760 said:


> I have a question... now that I am up to 4 beads, I am not able to sleep with my bracelet on... Does anyone else sleep with their bracelet on, or do they take it off at night?


I sleep with my bracelet on every night... it's very comfortable, I don't even notice it. maybe you just need more rounded glass beads to take the edge off. 




Engel said:


> YOU FINISHED IT! wow, it looks really amazing! now to bracelet number two?


lol!! maybe not just yet... these things are pricey! 0__0


----------



## Engel

revy33 said:


> Hello!
> I have been a Pandora addict since last October and then I was so intrigued by everyone's beautiful bracelets here that I placed an order online for a silver bracelet, fish lock, silver safety chain & stoppers and a fairy silver/glass bead to start my first Trollbead bracelet! I plan on making it mystical creatures/nature themed, can't wait to receive them~^_^~




wow! what an amazing start!!! welcome to more bead addiction! hahaha
im the same boat, being obssessed with both pandora and troll right now!


----------



## Engel

mewt said:


> lol!! maybe not just yet... these things are pricey! 0__0



they really are! but you can always buy one bead or two once in a while, and change them around in your bracelet, without necesseraly starting a whole new one. maybe just glass beads, keeping the ame silvers, so you can change the color scheme as you will?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I've gone years without buying a bead and still enjoyed my bracelet.  Right now, I'm in bead fever mode and I hope it will taper off.  I really want some ambers to go with my chinese zodiac set!

I don't sleep with my bracelet, but I take all my jewelry except my wedding band and tiny diamond studs in my second piercings (ear) as soon as I get home.  My mom once lost a coral earring (mine!) in the shower and I have been paranoid ever since.  lol...


----------



## darkangel07760

Splurgeface said:


> It all depends on the beads, I guess.
> 
> I have an "everyday silvers" Pandora bracelet with lots of the more rounded swirly beads and sleep with it on, no problem. I guess if I had characters with pointy legs and models of other items that have bits attached or sticking out it may not be as comfy though ...


 
I think you may be right.  I only have ne glass bead so far... I need some more glass ones!


----------



## darkangel07760

mewt said:


> ^welcome! I hope you have fun collecting. ;D you're sure off to a good start!
> 
> 
> I sleep with my bracelet on every night... it's very comfortable, I don't even notice it. maybe you just need more rounded glass beads to take the edge off.
> 
> 
> 
> lol!! maybe not just yet... these things are pricey! 0__0


 
I think you are right lol!


----------



## revy33

Engel said:


> wow! what an amazing start!!! welcome to more bead addiction! hahaha
> im the same boat, being obssessed with both pandora and troll right now!



Thank you Engel! I just placed another order online for the Cherub 13 silver charm (it's my lucky number & I was born on Friday the 13th...haha!)
I really like the fantasy collection and glass murano beads from Trollbeads and Pandora's classier charms. So why not get both! 
I see that you have a very nice wishlist! The Pandora owl is really cute!!! The mouse is on my wishlist too.


----------



## darkangel07760

revy33 said:


> Hello!
> I have been a Pandora addict since last October and then I was so intrigued by everyone's beautiful bracelets here that I placed an order online for a silver bracelet, fish lock, silver safety chain & stoppers and a fairy silver/glass bead to start my first Trollbead bracelet! I plan on making it mystical creatures/nature themed, can't wait to receive them~^_^~


 
Aweosme!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> I've gone years without buying a bead and still enjoyed my bracelet.  Right now, I'm in bead fever mode and I hope it will taper off.  I really want some ambers to go with my chinese zodiac set!
> 
> I don't sleep with my bracelet, but I take all my jewelry except my wedding band and tiny diamond studs in my second piercings (ear) as soon as I get home.  My mom once lost a coral earring (mine!) in the shower and I have been paranoid ever since.  lol...



I prefer to not take off my jewelry, but I have noticed that I sleep better when I am not wearing it.  Right now I am debating. Both Tiffany and Trollbeads are going up in price, but I can only afford one! Gah!


----------



## Engel

revy33 said:


> Thank you Engel! I just placed another order online for the Cherub 13 silver charm (it's my lucky number & I was born on Friday the 13th...haha!)
> I really like the fantasy collection and glass murano beads from Trollbeads and Pandora's classier charms. So why not get both!
> I see that you have a very nice wishlist! The Pandora owl is really cute!!! The mouse is on my wishlist too.



It is more for me to keep track of it all as well! i need to upload that wishlist, since i got a couple of the things from there already. oops. 


Now I am unpatiently waiting for a Ohm roller skate bead, a pandora cupcake jewelry box and 2 greyhound locks. and 2 other things will be sent my way (trollbeads items), but i would rather only say what after my better half wakes up and helps me to send the money so they will be "oficially mine"


----------



## Engel

darkangel07760 said:


> I prefer to not take off my jewelry, but I have noticed that I sleep better when I am not wearing it.  Right now I am debating. Both Tiffany and Trollbeads are going up in price, but I can only afford one! Gah!




I think that, if you have a couple of tiffany bracelets already, you are good with it for now, unless there is something you really really love and must have. from tiffany i like many of their necklaces, earrings, and rings, of course! but there are only a couple of bracelets i like.

i love charm/bead bracelets, so i stick with buying tht with my jewelry budget. i still have yet to purchase my first tiffany piece, but alas, i am happy with troll and pandora (and the watch and two charms i have from thomas sabo) 

you cant get all you want before the price increase. you just have to see what you want more.


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> I think that, if you have a couple of tiffany bracelets already, you are good with it for now, unless there is something you really really love and must have. from tiffany i like many of their necklaces, earrings, and rings, of course! but there are only a couple of bracelets i like.
> 
> i love charm/bead bracelets, so i stick with buying tht with my jewelry budget. i still have yet to purchase my first tiffany piece, but alas, i am happy with troll and pandora (and the watch and two charms i have from thomas sabo)
> 
> you cant get all you want before the price increase. you just have to see what you want more.



Oh I have plenty of Tiffany! I gave it some thought and realized that I much rather spend it on my Trollbead bracelet. 
I might even start a Pandora bracelet, though I will wait on that because I am waiting for a good special deal. 
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Engel

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh I have plenty of Tiffany! I gave it some thought and realized that I much rather spend it on my Trollbead bracelet.
> I might even start a Pandora bracelet, though I will wait on that because I am waiting for a good special deal.
> Thanks for your thoughts!




see if there is any pandora store with bead fidelity, there is one where i go to, trouble is, now im making most purchases online, because i found a good german dealer for retired charms, with the same price as i get non retireds from the store (29 euros), so i will get the retired ones i really want first, and after it i go back to the store, and to get my fidelity card stamped again! haha


----------



## Phédre

My updated bracelet. Just need one more bead, Maternity, and it is full! 
I'm already thinking of getting doubles and tripples of some of my beads to switch up the design.


----------



## LindaP

Phédre;20772996 said:
			
		

> My updated bracelet. Just need one more bead, Maternity, and it is full!
> I'm already thinking of getting doubles and tripples of some of my beads to switch up the design.



It's beautiful,  I love your color scheme!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Very pretty!
TB is coming out with a heart lock this spring.  Very cute & girly!


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> see if there is any pandora store with bead fidelity, there is one where i go to, trouble is, now im making most purchases online, because i found a good german dealer for retired charms, with the same price as i get non retireds from the store (29 euros), so i will get the retired ones i really want first, and after it i go back to the store, and to get my fidelity card stamped again! haha


 
I found a place online with a loyalty card, but I also have found a sit that is selling Trollbeads for a discount because they are getting rid of them! So I am buying a few from there until I get all the ones I want from there...


----------



## darkangel07760

i am trying to find another glass bead or two to match my Beach bead... I am going for an ocean/pond theme...  
i am trying to decide between the earth, azure bubbles, florence, or deep bubbles... I feel like earth is the odd one out here... 
any thoughts?


----------



## Nancy in VA

Love that greyhound lock.  Just ordered the ice bear - cant wait to get it.

Does anyone have a pic. of the unreleased heart lock or any new beads coming out?  still buying some of the larger silvers that are due to go up in price -

Love the maternity and the paternity beads but spending too much lately to get them...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Check out the Beadthrilled forum under new releases.


----------



## Engel

Kitsunegrl said:


> Check out the Beadthrilled forum under new releases.



ditto on that.


----------



## gelbergirl

Oh the new releases coming!  
And there is a new updated Eyewitness report on some of the silvers on the BT forum.


----------



## mewt

can't wait for the new releases, especially the pretty lock!




			
				Phédre;20772996 said:
			
		

> My updated bracelet. Just need one more bead, Maternity, and it is full!
> I'm already thinking of getting doubles and tripples of some of my beads to switch up the design.


very earthy, I like!

here's my latest bracelet:





tiger bead is so pretty! I actually prefer wearing mini-bracelets to full bracelets currently... a much more delicate look.


----------



## darkangel07760

mewt said:


> can't wait for the new releases, especially the pretty lock!
> 
> 
> very earthy, I like!
> 
> here's my latest bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiger bead is so pretty! I actually prefer wearing mini-bracelets to full bracelets currently... a much more delicate look.


 
I like this!


----------



## Engel

mewt said:


> can't wait for the new releases, especially the pretty lock!
> 
> 
> very earthy, I like!
> 
> here's my latest bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiger bead is so pretty! I actually prefer wearing mini-bracelets to full bracelets currently... a much more delicate look.



I really like that armadillo!


----------



## darkangel07760

I just joined the beadthrilled forum, and it is really fun!  I am having a great time stocking up on beads for when my sister comes out to visit, and then we are going to design our bracelets!  She and I are really looking forward to it!


----------



## gelbergirl

darkangel07760 said:


> i am trying to find another glass bead or two to match my Beach bead... I am going for an ocean/pond theme...
> i am trying to decide between the earth, azure bubbles, florence, or deep bubbles... I feel like earth is the odd one out here...
> any thoughts?



Have you considered any of the precious stone beads?
Milky Quartz and Green Jade come to mind.


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> Have you considered any of the precious stone beads?
> Milky Quartz and Green Jade come to mind.


 
I am DEFINITELY getting the amazonite, but the site I am looking at right now is limited, they are selling the rest of their Trollbead inventory for 20% off, so these are some of my choices, kinda limited!
I am going to order a few more regular beads, but I am trying to get as many of the sale ones as I can first!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

My crazy color bracelets...bring on springtime!


----------



## revy33

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I just joined the beadthrilled forum, and it is really fun!  I am having a great time stocking up on beads for when my sister comes out to visit, and then we are going to design our bracelets!  She and I are really looking forward to it!



Thanks for posting about the Beadthrilled forum. I was looking at the necklace creations(so pretty!) and now really wanting to order the fantasy elf pendant and the pearl lockless necklace to put my beads in.


----------



## pandapharm

Engel said:


> I really like that armadillo!



since you have been asking me what my bracelets look like!! 

first pic was my old combo that I wore for the past couple weeks (my attempt at "wintery" colors)





2nd is what I just put together and am wearing now! lots of dragons for Chinese new year next Monday (no matter what I do I can't get away from teals )


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> My crazy color bracelets...bring on springtime!


 
Very vibrant!


----------



## darkangel07760

pandapharm said:


> since you have been asking me what my bracelets look like!!
> 
> first pic was my old combo that I wore for the past couple weeks (my attempt at "wintery" colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd is what I just put together and am wearing now! lots of dragons for Chinese new year next Monday (no matter what I do I can't get away from teals )


 
I love the teal glass beads... Can you tell me which ones they are and where they are from?


----------



## pandapharm

darkangel07760 said:


> I love the teal glass beads... Can you tell me which ones they are and where they are from?



of course! the first teal is a kathy perras (you can find her on etsy) "new" old earth, the fishnet is a universal unique that I received in a secret santa, 3rd is an artisan scales made by beadimpressions (also on etsy), the 4th one was a gift (might be colored wood? not sure), and the last one is a blue synthetic opal from bab's beads in florida.


----------



## mewt

pandapharm said:


> of course! the first teal is a kathy perras (you can find her on etsy) "new" old earth, the fishnet is a universal unique that I received in a secret santa, 3rd is an artisan scales made by beadimpressions (also on etsy), the 4th one was a gift (might be colored wood? not sure), and the last one is a blue synthetic opal from bab's beads in florida.



the last one is absolutely breathtaking. it truly looks like a set of dragon scales! happy almost-new year! ;D


----------



## darkangel07760

pandapharm said:


> of course! the first teal is a kathy perras (you can find her on etsy) "new" old earth, the fishnet is a universal unique that I received in a secret santa, 3rd is an artisan scales made by beadimpressions (also on etsy), the 4th one was a gift (might be colored wood? not sure), and the last one is a blue synthetic opal from bab's beads in florida.


 
Neat!  Thanks!


----------



## Engel

darkangel07760 said:


> I just joined the beadthrilled forum, and it is really fun!  I am having a great time stocking up on beads for when my sister comes out to visit, and then we are going to design our bracelets!  She and I are really looking forward to it!



nice! most of the girls here in this thread go there as well! maybe we should make a list with usernames there?

I know me, pandapharm and kitsunegirl use the same username there that we use here, but would be nice to see from the other girls in here


----------



## Engel

Kitsunegrl said:


> My crazy color bracelets...bring on springtime!



drooling over your antique flower!


pandapharm said:


> since you have been asking me what my bracelets look like!!
> 
> first pic was my old combo that I wore for the past couple weeks (my attempt at "wintery" colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd is what I just put together and am wearing now! lots of dragons for Chinese new year next Monday (no matter what I do I can't get away from teals )




wow! they are amazing! I'm specially in love with 3 beads i don't know the name. one is a white sparkly one from the first bracelet!

the second is a green/silver (seems like there is a green stripe in the middle) it is the third bead on the left from the lucky dragon! 
the third is the green scales!

are those 3 beads troll? i had never seen them before, and they are amazing! love all the green!


----------



## pandapharm

mewt said:


> the last one is absolutely breathtaking. it truly looks like a set of dragon scales! happy almost-new year! ;D



thank you!!! that was my goal hehe. happy almost new year to you too!!



darkangel07760 said:


> Neat!  Thanks!



you're welcome! let me know if you need help finding them if you are really interested 



Engel said:


> wow! they are amazing! I'm specially in love with 3 beads i don't know the name. one is a white sparkly one from the first bracelet!
> 
> the second is a green/silver (seems like there is a green stripe in the middle) it is the third bead on the left from the lucky dragon!
> the third is the green scales!
> 
> are those 3 beads troll? i had never seen them before, and they are amazing! love all the green!



thanks! actually none of those are Troll...the sparkly white one is a synthetic white opal from bab's beads in Florida. The 2nd is an artist's version of Troll's retired and HTF Old Earth - artist is kathyperras (you can find her on etsy, she actually designed the original tiger stripe beads) and she makes her "new" old earths in many colors (including the green I have on the end). 

Was the last one you asked about the teal scales to the immediate right of the lucky dragon? That one is made by beadimpressions (also on etsy) and she makes amazing glasswork. Not "real" Troll but definitely great quality and she makes them in "Troll-size only" cores so that's nice.


----------



## Engel

pandapharm said:


> thank you!!! that was my goal hehe. happy almost new year to you too!!
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome! let me know if you need help finding them if you are really interested
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! actually none of those are Troll...the sparkly white one is a synthetic white opal from bab's beads in Florida. The 2nd is an artist's version of Troll's retired and HTF Old Earth - artist is kathyperras (you can find her on etsy, she actually designed the original tiger stripe beads) and she makes her "new" old earths in many colors (including the green I have on the end).
> 
> Was the last one you asked about the teal scales to the immediate right of the lucky dragon? That one is made by beadimpressions (also on etsy) and she makes amazing glasswork. Not "real" Troll but definitely great quality and she makes them in "Troll-size only" cores so that's nice.



beautiful beads nonetheless! there are amazing artisan beads. and i checked kathyperras, she does amazing work.

so she designed a bead for troll already?


----------



## pandapharm

Engel said:


> beautiful beads nonetheless! there are amazing artisan beads. and i checked kathyperras, she does amazing work.
> 
> so she designed a bead for troll already?



yes, she was the original designer of the tiger stripe beads, which should be listed on etsy. she sells remakes of them on her etsy site, as well as the style of bead that I have.


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> nice! most of the girls here in this thread go there as well! maybe we should make a list with usernames there?
> 
> I know me, pandapharm and kitsunegirl use the same username there that we use here, but would be nice to see from the other girls in here


 
I am using the same username.  I am trying to join the Trollbeads society, but I keep having issues... I don't know why...


----------



## darkangel07760

pandapharm said:


> thank you!!! that was my goal hehe. happy almost new year to you too!!
> 
> 
> 
> you're welcome! let me know if you need help finding them if you are really interested
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! actually none of those are Troll...the sparkly white one is a synthetic white opal from bab's beads in Florida. The 2nd is an artist's version of Troll's retired and HTF Old Earth - artist is kathyperras (you can find her on etsy, she actually designed the original tiger stripe beads) and she makes her "new" old earths in many colors (including the green I have on the end).
> 
> Was the last one you asked about the teal scales to the immediate right of the lucky dragon? That one is made by beadimpressions (also on etsy) and she makes amazing glasswork. Not "real" Troll but definitely great quality and she makes them in "Troll-size only" cores so that's nice.


 
Yay!  I love teal blues too... I will defintiely let you know!


----------



## darkangel07760

Sooo excited... I have been picking up a few trollbeads here and there... My German World Tour Frog PRince and a OOAK glass is coming!  When they mena OOAK, it really means that there is only the one that I see on the website, right?  Just checking!
I am also buying up the ones I want from this website that is seeling all of their beads at a discount.  It is only 20%, but every little bit helps!


----------



## mewt

^ooh, post pics when they come in! I do think OOAK should mean there's only that one in the website. I mean, it's OOAK! haha



pandapharm said:


> yes, she was the original designer of the tiger stripe beads, which should be listed on etsy. she sells remakes of them on her etsy site, as well as the style of bead that I have.


that's where I got my tiger bead from! so I can vouch for her too.  really superb stuff!


----------



## darkangel07760

mewt said:


> ^ooh, post pics when they come in! I do think OOAK should mean there's only that one in the website. I mean, it's OOAK! haha
> 
> 
> that's where I got my tiger bead from! so I can vouch for her too.  really superb stuff!


 
I am picking it up tomorrow, I am so excited!
I would like to check out her etsy site!  Anyone have the link?


----------



## mewt

here you go!


----------



## darkangel07760

Thank you Mewt!


----------



## darkangel07760

I noticed that someone started a Pandora pics only bracelet thread... We should start one!  I know that I would certainly get ideas and inspiration from looking at others completed or work-in-progress bracelets and necklaces....
What does everyone think?


----------



## revy33

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I noticed that someone started a Pandora pics only bracelet thread... We should start one!  I know that I would certainly get ideas and inspiration from looking at others completed or work-in-progress bracelets and necklaces....
> What does everyone think?



Great idea! I am in!


----------



## darkangel07760

revy33 said:


> Great idea! I am in!



As soon as I break out the real camera, I will get some pics and start a thread!


----------



## revy33

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> As soon as I break out the real camera, I will get some pics and start a thread!



Yay! I will start taking pics when I get my first trollbead order! I have also placed a new order on the Perrasbeads(Kathy) etsy site(thanks to the links posted here) and now also waiting for the 4 purple Dichro beads, can't wait!


----------



## Engel

Im waiting for 3 locks, one chain, one peacock pearl... yeah, i guess thats it, from troll!

plus one stuffed monkey and a kind of a skull robe to stay warm at home from think geek

and a pandora cupcake jewelry box from evil bay.
so yeah... everyday im hopeful there will be some goodies for me at the post box!


----------



## gelbergirl

I visit bead thrilled but only to look at the new releases coming (since I can hardly wait to be surprised on release day!)

I am often on Trollbeads Gallery Forum.  A really good display of bracelet and bead pics.

I bid on a bead on ebay (even though I said I am not doing it).  If I win great, if not then not meant to be.  3 more days!


----------



## gelbergirl

darkangel07760 said:


> I am using the same username.  I am trying to join the Trollbeads society, but I keep having issues... I don't know why...



I joined there too, 
did you put in your location or zip code?  I remember that was an issue for me too, it was unlike any registration I've ever seen.


----------



## LindaP

pandapharm said:


> since you have been asking me what my bracelets look like!!
> 
> first pic was my old combo that I wore for the past couple weeks (my attempt at "wintery" colors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd is what I just put together and am wearing now! lots of dragons for Chinese new year next Monday (no matter what I do I can't get away from teals )


 

Just coming back to say that your pics inspired me to go out and get a Trollbead bracelet so i could pick up some of those beautiful beads to go for it!  So lovely what you've done here...


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> I joined there too,
> did you put in your location or zip code? I remember that was an issue for me too, it was unlike any registration I've ever seen.


 Yep, but meh.  I am cool with Beadthrilled!  That was easier to join


----------



## Contessa

I'm tempted to get a Trollbead bracelet. 

But collecting Pandora, how can I justify both? I need some rationalizing Ladies!!! Help me!


----------



## darkangel07760

Contessa said:


> I'm tempted to get a Trollbead bracelet.
> 
> But collecting Pandora, how can I justify both? I need some rationalizing Ladies!!! Help me!


 
Oh dear you have come to the wrong place!  lol!
Here is a link to my thread, where I asked everyone's opinions...
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/pandora-versus-trollbeads-720530.html


----------



## LindaP

Contessa said:


> I'm tempted to get a Trollbead bracelet.
> 
> But collecting Pandora, how can I justify both? I need some rationalizing Ladies!!! Help me!



I love my Pandora but I decided to get a Troll bracelet just to try out some new kinds of beads and pandora and chamilia will fit it as well.   That's my rationalization anyway!  Lol


----------



## Engel

gelbergirl said:


> I visit bead thrilled but only to look at the new releases coming (since I can hardly wait to be surprised on release day!)
> 
> I am often on Trollbeads Gallery Forum.  A really good display of bracelet and bead pics.
> 
> I bid on a bead on ebay (even though I said I am not doing it).  If I win great, if not then not meant to be.  3 more days!



i am watching on one too and i think like you, if i win ok, if not, wasn't meant to be. 2 more days.


but i will only make my bid on the last seconds


----------



## Engel

LindaP said:


> I love my Pandora but I decided to get a Troll bracelet just to try out some new kinds of beads and pandora and chamilia will fit it as well.   That's my rationalization anyway!  Lol




haha, I collect both!

and each has their own good things. pandora has more beads that can have meanings behind them. i want my pandoras being silver only. no glass.
with troll i want color. and their glass is magnificent!

plus, troll is easier to change beads, so you can have just a couple of silvers, one bracelet and many glasses to change around


----------



## Contessa

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh dear you have come to the wrong place!  lol!
> Here is a link to my thread, where I asked everyone's opinions...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/pandora-versus-trollbeads-720530.html



I think I've come to the wrong place to get talked out of this! 



LindaP said:


> I love my Pandora but I decided to get a Troll bracelet just to try out some new kinds of beads and pandora and chamilia will fit it as well.   That's my rationalization anyway!  Lol



The beads are pretty.....and from what I've seen, there's more to choose from?

I love the clasps/locks too!


----------



## LindaP

Engel said:


> haha, I collect both!
> 
> and each has their own good things. pandora has more beads that can have meanings behind them. i want my pandoras being silver only. no glass.
> with troll i want color. and their glass is magnificent!
> 
> plus, troll is easier to change beads, so you can have just a couple of silvers, one bracelet and many glasses to change around


 

So the Troll bracelets don't use locks?   I've ordered some artisan beads and some trollbeads from Perlen, they are in the chakra section.   I love the earthy toned beads!


----------



## pandapharm

LindaP said:
			
		

> So the Troll bracelets don't use locks?   I've ordered some artisan beads and some trollbeads from Perlen, they are in the chakra section.   I love the earthy toned beads!



the chakras are beautiful!! and no, one of the key features of trollbeads is that the base bracelet is a simple chain and the lock is sold separately so it's almost like another charm you can choose or change up as you wish.


----------



## Engel

LindaP said:


> So the Troll bracelets don't use locks?   I've ordered some artisan beads and some trollbeads from Perlen, they are in the chakra section.   I love the earthy toned beads!





pandapharm said:


> the chakras are beautiful!! and no, one of the key features of trollbeads is that the base bracelet is a simple chain and the lock is sold separately so it's almost like another charm you can choose or change up as you wish.





what pandapharm said!
as you ordered on that promotion, you will already receive the chain and the lock. the lock being a retired mexican lock, and the bead being a retired peacock pearl. so you are off to a great start! and you can get different locks in the future, if you wish so


----------



## LindaP

Engel said:


> what pandapharm said!
> as you ordered on that promotion, you will already receive the chain and the lock. the lock being a retired mexican lock, and the bead being a retired peacock pearl. so you are off to a great start! and you can get different locks in the future, if you wish so


 
Is it tricky to attach the lock?  I think it was you that mentioned having a lock permanently attached by a jeweler,  are they prone to fall off?


----------



## Splurgeface

LindaP said:


> Is it tricky to attach the lock?  I think it was you that mentioned having a lock permanently attached by a jeweler,  are they prone to fall off?



The locks attach the same way as you would do up a bracelet.


----------



## Engel

LindaP said:


> Is it tricky to attach the lock?  I think it was you that mentioned having a lock permanently attached by a jeweler,  are they prone to fall off?




they are not prone to fall off, and there are security chains available to buy as well as with pandora!




Splurgeface said:


> The locks attach the same way as you would do up a bracelet.



jop, just like other bracelets. though i can never do up bracelets on my own, but found the troll lock i have so far (lace lock, have some on their way to me, but didn't arrive yet) easier than normal bracelets, so i do it on my own!

the one i mentioned to be attached by a jeweler is the greyhound lock, go back a few pages and you will see all the information about it! was the first lock made to fit troll bracelets. and it can have some claps attached to it to add and remove beads. but i personally prefer the look of it without clasps, so it needs to be permanently attached to the bracelet by a jeweler 

and locks are really a lot of fun! 

more than i thought they would be! lol


----------



## gelbergirl

Finally got the *Zurich Film Festival* bead I was hoping for.  Here is her welcome home picture:


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^I love that Zurich festival bead...I use it all the time!

Also, there are rumours about a special bead for the 100th anniversary of the Royal Air Force (orange/red, white and blue bullseye!)....we'll see!


----------



## Twisted

I am contemplating on starting a bracelet myself but im not too convinced yet to spend money on a charm bracelet..


----------



## pandapharm

Twisted said:
			
		

> I am contemplating on starting a bracelet myself but im not too convinced yet to spend money on a charm bracelet..



it can be a slow process! start with just the basics and add a bead with an accomplishment or special event!


----------



## Twisted

pandapharm said:


> it can be a slow process! start with just the basics and add a bead with an accomplishment or special event!



hmm if you put it that way, it doesn't seem to be that much daunting. maybe i'll do some convincing to the DBF to chip in and get me a bead or two once i finally take the plunge.

i have yet to see the beads in person to actually decide though.


----------



## Magrat

I am going to buy my first Trollbead bracelet next weekend! Any advice for how to get started? I thought I would buy a couple of beads to get me going. Thanks!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Just buy what catches your eye and see what develops!  Some people like to build on a specific theme like ocean, flowers, sports teams, etc.  Others just go by instinct and pick out what they are feeling the most at the time.  There's no wrong choice!


----------



## Magrat

I am a grown woman, why am I so excited about buying beads??! I am going to have a happy week looking forward to my shopping trip. 

I like the idea of a theme. I have designated 2012 as my year of health and wellbeing. I have set myself some health and fitness challenges, and with each one I achieve I am going to add a bead to the bracelet. Perhaps I should look for beads which have a healthy glow about them!


----------



## gelbergirl

Bead buying is exciting!  WHen I started collecting, I thought about them non-stop.  I think it is because they are s pretty and it is also a creative process.
Sounds like a good plan for 2012, I agree, buy what you love!  Enjoy!


----------



## darkangel07760

Magrat said:


> I am a grown woman, why am I so excited about buying beads??! I am going to have a happy week looking forward to my shopping trip.
> 
> I like the idea of a theme. I have designated 2012 as my year of health and wellbeing. I have set myself some health and fitness challenges, and with each one I achieve I am going to add a bead to the bracelet. Perhaps I should look for beads which have a healthy glow about them!


 
Yay!  Have fun shopping for your beads!


----------



## LindaP

gelbergirl said:


> Bead buying is exciting! When I started collecting, I thought about them non-stop. I think it is because they are s pretty and it is also a creative process.
> !


 
Yes!  I'm at that point now where as I'm falling asleep in my mind I'm arranging and rearranging beads.   So much fun!


----------



## Engel

pandapharm said:


> it can be a slow process! start with just the basics and add a bead with an accomplishment or special event!




haha, that is always the plan. not always works to stick with it. lol


----------



## Engel

Magrat said:


> I am a grown woman, why am I so excited about buying beads??! I am going to have a happy week looking forward to my shopping trip.
> 
> I like the idea of a theme. I have designated 2012 as my year of health and wellbeing. I have set myself some health and fitness challenges, and with each one I achieve I am going to add a bead to the bracelet. Perhaps I should look for beads which have a healthy glow about them!




If I were you I would start by getting beads that are retiring soon that catch your fancy, as they ill be harder to find after


----------



## Engel

LindaP said:


> Yes!  I'm at that point now where as I'm falling asleep in my mind I'm arranging and rearranging beads.   So much fun!




you are not alone! i guess it is common with bead obsessions! lol


----------



## Magrat

Engel said:


> If I were you I would start by getting beads that are retiring soon that catch your fancy, as they ill be harder to find after



That's a good idea. I will let you know what I choose.


----------



## Phédre

My finished bracelet with light earthy tones. I've been wearing this every day!


----------



## Phédre

And these are the beads I have so far to make a darker earthy one!


----------



## mewt

those are beautiful! you fur animal is really nice.


----------



## LindaP

Phédre;20851035 said:
			
		

> My finished bracelet with light earthy tones. I've been wearing this every day!


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Phédre;20851035 said:
			
		

> My finished bracelet with light earthy tones. I've been wearing this every day!


 
Very pretty!  Love it.


----------



## gelbergirl

phedre, nice bracelet, earthy is great for everyday, hope you are enjoying


----------



## pandapharm

Phédre;20851039 said:
			
		

> And these are the beads I have so far to make a darker earthy one!


 
absolutely beautiful bracelet!!! can't wait to see how your 2nd looks like...looks yummy and chocolate-licious already!! what is the first bead on the left? I can't make it out on this computer monitor!


----------



## Twisted

How do i figure out the right length for my bracelet chain?


----------



## Phédre

pandapharm said:


> absolutely beautiful bracelet!!! can't wait to see how your 2nd looks like...looks yummy and chocolate-licious already!! what is the first bead on the left? I can't make it out on this computer monitor!


 
Thank you! 
Do you mean on my bracelet? That's an organic stripe.
On the stick it's a Brown Desert.


----------



## pandapharm

Phédre;20860025 said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> Do you mean on my bracelet? That's an organic stripe.
> On the stick it's a Brown Desert.



oh I see it now! very beautiful selection


----------



## LindaP

Ok so I went to the place that has the Trollbeads, about an hour away and it was so much FUN!!   All these beads I've only seen online I got to see in person.  My first impression was that wow, the glass beads are small.  In pics I thought they'd be large and chunky,  bigger than the glass muranos but that wasn't so.     Also,  two of the same beads could have different coloring,  different size,  one fatter than the other, etc.    If I hadn't already ordered some beads from BeadznBagz I would have just got them in store,  but hopefully my order will come through and soon.  

I was also surprised at how expensive the silver beads were,  the small plain silver beads were like $47 for several that I liked and I asked her why and she said due to the amount of silver in there,   something like 9.8 or somesuch?   So I don't know, I may have to get the silver beads from Pandora and the glass beads from Trollbeads,  but I did get the silver crab and the sea treasures one while I was there.

I picked up a bracelet with a fish clasp for both me and my daughter,  we're both going to do a beachy them.  Plus I have the bracelet/mexican lock combo I ordered that I'll do my earthy theme with.

Phew!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The silvers can definitely be pricey and that's why we go nuts when someone is clearing their stock.  Also, some stores offered a buy 3 get 1 free deal so if you have your lists organized by price, you could by 3 of one price and get a 4th bead in that price free.

I think how events are done is changing this year.  3 National events a year and we have no idea what the promos are going to be yet.  The first one is supposed to be Valentine's, so coming up soon!


----------



## LindaP

Kitsunegrl said:


> The silvers can definitely be pricey and that's why we go nuts when someone is clearing their stock. Also, some stores offered a buy 3 get 1 free deal so if you have your lists organized by price, you could by 3 of one price and get a 4th bead in that price free.
> 
> I think how events are done is changing this year. 3 National events a year and we have no idea what the promos are going to be yet. The first one is supposed to be Valentine's, so coming up soon!


 
So,  are the promos done online and does any retail location that has Trollbeads participate?


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> The silvers can definitely be pricey and that's why we go nuts when someone is clearing their stock. Also, some stores offered a buy 3 get 1 free deal so if you have your lists organized by price, you could by 3 of one price and get a 4th bead in that price free.
> 
> I think how events are done is changing this year. 3 National events a year and we have no idea what the promos are going to be yet. The first one is supposed to be Valentine's, so coming up soon!


 
I found out that Trollbeads At The Commons is doing buy 3 get a 4th free!  That is going to be my birthday gift to me, since my birthday is the 21st of February.  And we can order online, no problem!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Cool to know about the Commons!  I'm on the wagon until I pay off my Chinese zodiac set...


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> Cool to know about the Commons! I'm on the wagon until I pay off my Chinese zodiac set...


 
Yep me too.  I have one more bead coming in, and I am done.  My SO's family is buying me one for my birthday, and when my sister comes out I might get us matching beads, and then I am going to have to wait it out for awhile!


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> I found out that Trollbeads At The Commons is doing buy 3 get a 4th free!  That is going to be my birthday gift to me, since my birthday is the 21st of February.  And we can order online, no problem!



Yay!


----------



## LindaP

Is there such thing as a dragon styled lock for Trollbeads?  

I got my Kathy Perras artisan beads today and they are AMAZING!  Plus she packaged them up in such a cute way,  in little brown boxes with gold bows and a coffee mint in there.   So sweet!


----------



## pandapharm

LindaP said:


> Is there such thing as a dragon styled lock for Trollbeads?
> 
> I got my Kathy Perras artisan beads today and they are AMAZING!  Plus she packaged them up in such a cute way,  in little brown boxes with gold bows and a coffee mint in there.   So sweet!



Bower beads has a dragon lock that is very cool looking. If you are on BT, they are in the works of making a dragon lock through the startup company Faerybeads that looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## LindaP

pandapharm said:


> Bower beads has a dragon lock that is very cool looking. If you are on BT, they are in the works of making a dragon lock through the startup company Faerybeads that looks absolutely amazing.


 
I was just looking at that doing a search there,  but it wouldn't let me read more because it said I have to have special access?  I've only had one post, so is that why?


----------



## pandapharm

LindaP said:


> I was just looking at that doing a search there,  but it wouldn't let me read more because it said I have to have special access?  I've only had one post, so is that why?



yep! keep posting and more things will open up to you


----------



## pandapharm

LindaP said:


> I was just looking at that doing a search there,  but it wouldn't let me read more because it said I have to have special access?  I've only had one post, so is that why?



oh also it just came to me. I misspoke earlier, it is not Bower Beads that has the dragon lock, but Red Bali Frog.


----------



## LindaP

pandapharm said:


> oh also it just came to me. I misspoke earlier, it is not Bower Beads that has the dragon lock, but Red Bali Frog.



Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## darkangel07760

I just was looking at redbalifrog beads before I came to work today! They have a similar style to trollbeads. I really liked their lotus clasp!


----------



## darkangel07760

Dang.  My fish lock went up $4.  Glad I got it when I did!


----------



## gelbergirl

I think the new barrel-shaped beads will give an interesting look to the bracelets.
I'm going to have to see them IRL though.
I wonder if this is part of a trend and we will see more of this shape in the future.


----------



## Engel

I started to collect Trollbeads at 23 of december of 2011, and bought the Lace Lock and a silver chain.


First of all, pictures of what arrived today in the post for me, one from the LD that was having the online promotion with the bracelet with the chain, retired mexico lock and peacock pearl, the other 2 from my very first troll fairy, with my 2 anniversary troll locks!!! I am beyond excited!







Looks like someone wants to see the daylight...






Both of them together, really happy little fellas!!!


----------



## Engel

I tried to show the beautiful colors my mexican lock has, green on one side, and green/orange on the other! it looks amazing and the pictures don't do it justice. (I also have another mexico lock on its way to me, that I bought from another online store that was having it with 25% off, and can't wait to receive the new one! I hope for blue/purple on that one)


----------



## Engel

LindaP said:


> Ok so I went to the place that has the Trollbeads, about an hour away and it was so much FUN!!   All these beads I've only seen online I got to see in person.  My first impression was that wow, the glass beads are small.  In pics I thought they'd be large and chunky,  bigger than the glass muranos but that wasn't so.     Also,  two of the same beads could have different coloring,  different size,  one fatter than the other, etc.    If I hadn't already ordered some beads from BeadznBagz I would have just got them in store,  but hopefully my order will come through and soon.
> 
> I was also surprised at how expensive the silver beads were,  the small plain silver beads were like $47 for several that I liked and I asked her why and she said due to the amount of silver in there,   something like 9.8 or somesuch?   So I don't know, I may have to get the silver beads from Pandora and the glass beads from Trollbeads,  but I did get the silver crab and the sea treasures one while I was there.
> 
> I picked up a bracelet with a fish clasp for both me and my daughter,  we're both going to do a beachy them.  Plus I have the bracelet/mexican lock combo I ordered that I'll do my earthy theme with.
> 
> Phew!





LOL
your collection REALLY is growing!
and your daughters too!


----------



## Engel

pandapharm said:


> Bower beads has a dragon lock that is very cool looking. If you are on BT, they are in the works of making a dragon lock through the startup company Faerybeads that looks absolutely amazing.



bower beads has a dragon lock? i never saw it! do you have pictures?


----------



## LindaP

Engel said:


> I started to collect Trollbeads at 23 of december of 2011, and bought the Lace Lock and a silver chain.
> 
> 
> First of all, pictures of what arrived today in the post for me, one from the LD that was having the online promotion with the bracelet with the chain, retired mexico lock and peacock pearl, the other 2 from my very first troll fairy, with my 2 anniversary troll locks!!! I am beyond excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like someone wants to see the daylight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them together, really happy little fellas!!!


 

Woohoo!!  Lucky you,  I hope mine comes soon!!


----------



## pandapharm

Engel said:


> bower beads has a dragon lock? i never saw it! do you have pictures?



I corrected myself, it's Red Bali Frog, not Bower Beads, my bad! Here is a link:'

http://www.redbalifrog.com/products-page/beads/dragon-lock/

Your TB addiction is quickly growing!!! Love the Mexico lock. Never got around to getting it from there lol. Is it still available, do you know?


----------



## Engel

pandapharm said:


> I corrected myself, it's Red Bali Frog, not Bower Beads, my bad! Here is a link:'
> 
> http://www.redbalifrog.com/products-page/beads/dragon-lock/
> 
> Your TB addiction is quickly growing!!! Love the Mexico lock. Never got around to getting it from there lol. Is it still available, do you know?



I ordered the one from steffans when the price was reduced, but those are gone now, I ordered a second mexico lock that didn't arrive yet, 25 per cent reduced in price from Robinson goldsmith

http://www.robinsongoldsmiths.com/s...c?cName=sale-trollbead-sale-25-off-locks&pg=1

As it seems they only have 3 more left


----------



## Magrat

Quick question... Do i need to buy stoppers with my Trollbead bracelet?


----------



## pandapharm

Magrat said:


> Quick question... Do i need to buy stoppers with my Trollbead bracelet?



not really. If you want to create "mini-combos" with just a few beads on your bracelet, then it's helpful to have them on the ends to keep the beads together in one area instead of moving around. Otherwise, if you don't mind having them move freely I don't think it's necessary unless you want just one for the very end if you have a full bracelet and are afraid of the beads/lock breaking.


----------



## gelbergirl

Magrat said:


> Quick question... Do i need to buy stoppers with my Trollbead bracelet?



yes, you need at least one in case the lock fails, the stopper at the end will prevent the beads from sliding off.


----------



## Magrat

Thanks! I'm planning my shopping trip for tomorrow. *excited*


----------



## Splurgeface

Has anybody got one of the leather wrap bracelets?  I am wondering about quality - do they wear out quickly?


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> I ordered the one from steffans when the price was reduced, but those are gone now, I ordered a second mexico lock that didn't arrive yet, 25 per cent reduced in price from Robinson goldsmith
> 
> http://www.robinsongoldsmiths.com/s...c?cName=sale-trollbead-sale-25-off-locks&pg=1
> 
> As it seems they only have 3 more left


 
Oooo!  nice sale!  but they won't ship trollbeads outside of the uk...


----------



## darkangel07760

pandapharm said:


> not really. If you want to create "mini-combos" with just a few beads on your bracelet, then it's helpful to have them on the ends to keep the beads together in one area instead of moving around. Otherwise, if you don't mind having them move freely I don't think it's necessary unless you want just one for the very end if you have a full bracelet and are afraid of the beads/lock breaking.


 
I think I might get a couple of stoppers... I don't know if I want a full bracelet, might be too heavy for me.  Also, i hear the beads clicking together, and it drives me crazy when I am trying to sleep!


----------



## darkangel07760

I have a question that I would like your opinion on.. 
Since I have realized that I don't want to mix themes on one bracelet, what do you folks do?  
I was thinking about getting another lock and bracelet... Or do you just keep the one bracelet and switch out the beads?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I have two bracelets that I make different combos on; I'd love to get a few more chains to make some permanent ones or ones that rarely get changed.  

Part of the beauty of the beads is switching them up, so I wouldn't get too worried about getting more chains and locks immediately.  If a good deal comes up, then get another one.  

Some people take pictures of combos that they want to recreate in the future, so maybe that is an option?


----------



## LindaP

I have a question for the experts about retiring beads.  How do they choose which beads retire?  Do they retire a whole set or only those that are not selling?


----------



## Phédre

Engel said:


> I tried to show the beautiful colors my mexican lock has, green on one side, and green/orange on the other! it looks amazing and the pictures don't do it justice. (I also have another mexico lock on its way to me, that I bought from another online store that was having it with 25% off, and can't wait to receive the new one! I hope for blue/purple on that one)


 
Beautiful locks!



darkangel07760 said:


> I have a question that I would like your opinion on..
> Since I have realized that I don't want to mix themes on one bracelet, what do you folks do?
> I was thinking about getting another lock and bracelet... Or do you just keep the one bracelet and switch out the beads?


 
For now I have one bracelet and I switch beads. I think I'm waiting for another promotion to get a second bracelet.


----------



## Phédre

I finished my darker neutral. Can you tell I love the Golden Cave?


----------



## gelbergirl

I think most have 2 bracelets.  Once you get more beads, and want to maintain permanent  bracelets, you'd get more.
I have 2 filled and a gold.

Some ladies have a box of bead to choose from each day - wow, I am not there yet, but what fun.


----------



## Phédre

And I did some more damage! Because the green feather is retired now, I grabbed 3 of them. When I saw how great the aventurines looked with them, I had to get those too. I can combine these with both my light and dark neutrals.
And then I made the start for a purple one.


----------



## Engel

darkangel07760 said:


> Oooo!  nice sale!  but they won't ship trollbeads outside of the uk...



Im in Germany, and they will send to me, thez said they are making exceptions for now as not t disappoint anyone, so if i were you, i would take advantage of it now!


----------



## Magrat

Well... I went shopping... I thought I would make a day of it and went up to London to a well known store that sells Trollbeads... What a waste of time. The lady had no idea what I was asking for and was so unhelpful I gave up and came home. 

Then I remembered a shop in a town close to where I live and thought I would stop there and see if they had any. As it turns out they had a great selection and the two ladies serving were great, helping and advising. 

They have ordered me:

1 bracelet
1 swan lock
1 phoenix silver bead
1 white petals glass bead
1 purple bead (can't remember the name at the moment)
1 stopper

It should all be in next week sometime for me to pick up, so it is something for me to look forward to.

So,thats one for me to remember. There is a great Trollbeads retailer 2 miles from my house... that means trouble for my bank balance doesn't it? 

Thank you for all your help and advice!


----------



## Phédre

Magrat said:


> Well... I went shopping... I thought I would make a day of it and went up to London to a well known store that sells Trollbeads... What a waste of time. The lady had no idea what I was asking for and was so unhelpful I gave up and came home.
> 
> Then I remembered a shop in a town close to where I live and thought I would stop there and see if they had any. As it turns out they had a great selection and the two ladies serving were great, helping and advising.
> 
> They have ordered me:
> 
> 1 bracelet
> 1 swan lock
> 1 phoenix silver bead
> 1 white petals glass bead
> 1 purple bead (can't remember the name at the moment)
> 1 stopper
> 
> It should all be in next week sometime for me to pick up, so it is something for me to look forward to.
> 
> So,thats one for me to remember. There is a great Trollbeads retailer 2 miles from my house... that means trouble for my bank balance doesn't it?
> 
> Thank you for all your help and advice!


 
That's a great start! I love the swan lock. The shop I go to is on my way to work, so I pass by it every weekday. That means serious trouble.


----------



## Phillyfan

Sounds great buy why only one stopper? Wouldn't you need two to serve the purpose?


----------



## Magrat

Hokaplan said:


> Sounds great buy why only one stopper? Wouldn't you need two to serve the purpose?



It should have said 2 stoppers, I ws so excited I got it wrong!


----------



## LindaP

Phédre;20888415 said:
			
		

> I finished my darker neutral. Can you tell I love the Golden Cave?


 

Beautiful!


----------



## pandapharm

darkangel07760 said:


> I have a question that I would like your opinion on..
> Since I have realized that I don't want to mix themes on one bracelet, what do you folks do?
> I was thinking about getting another lock and bracelet... Or do you just keep the one bracelet and switch out the beads?



I have just one chain now, and multiple beads/locks. I like changing it up!



Kitsunegrl said:


> I have two bracelets that I make different combos on; I'd love to get a few more chains to make some permanent ones or ones that rarely get changed.
> 
> Part of the beauty of the beads is switching them up, so I wouldn't get too worried about getting more chains and locks immediately.  If a good deal comes up, then get another one.
> 
> Some people take pictures of combos that they want to recreate in the future, so maybe that is an option?



Yep, it's fun and relaxing to make new combos...I take pics of my previous ones too so I can recreate them again if I want.



LindaP said:


> I have a question for the experts about retiring beads.  How do they choose which beads retire?  Do they retire a whole set or only those that are not selling?



I think it's a combo of both. They retired parts of 2 different sets that came out a while ago and they just combined the beads of the sets that had not retired yet into one "new" set to re-release haha.




			
				Phédre;20888415 said:
			
		

> I finished my darker neutral. Can you tell I love the Golden Cave?






			
				Phédre;20888450 said:
			
		

> And I did some more damage! Because the green feather is retired now, I grabbed 3 of them. When I saw how great the aventurines looked with them, I had to get those too. I can combine these with both my light and dark neutrals.
> And then I made the start for a purple one.



You finished that dark combo fast!!! It looks great! Really like the aventurine with green feather combo and your new purples!



Magrat said:


> Well... I went shopping... I thought I would make a day of it and went up to London to a well known store that sells Trollbeads... What a waste of time. The lady had no idea what I was asking for and was so unhelpful I gave up and came home.
> 
> Then I remembered a shop in a town close to where I live and thought I would stop there and see if they had any. As it turns out they had a great selection and the two ladies serving were great, helping and advising.
> 
> They have ordered me:
> 
> 1 bracelet
> 1 swan lock
> 1 phoenix silver bead
> 1 white petals glass bead
> 1 purple bead (can't remember the name at the moment)
> 1 stopper
> 
> It should all be in next week sometime for me to pick up, so it is something for me to look forward to.
> 
> So,thats one for me to remember. There is a great Trollbeads retailer 2 miles from my house... that means trouble for my bank balance doesn't it?
> 
> Thank you for all your help and advice!



Whoo what a great start!!! Can't wait to see what you end up with 



Hokaplan said:


> Sounds great buy why only one stopper? Wouldn't you need two to serve the purpose?



Technically, you just need a stopper on the end closest to where the lock attaches...the other end has a much bigger jump ring so the beads likely won't fall off from there.


----------



## Splurgeface

Has anybody got the dichroic flower lock?  I wondered if it was blue or if it was all sorts of colours?

I am after blue really.  I like the one on the limited peacock bracelet but didn't really want to spend out for bits I don't desperately want.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I have the dichroic flower lock.  It's blue one one side and orangy/yellow on the other side.


----------



## Splurgeface

Okay, thanks. Perhaps I should just buy the peacock bracelet after all then.

Another question - how much length do the locks add? I only have the basic but want a better one now.


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> Im in Germany, and they will send to me, thez said they are making exceptions for now as not t disappoint anyone, so if i were you, i would take advantage of it now!


 
  Thank you for the update!


----------



## darkangel07760

Magrat said:


> Well... I went shopping... I thought I would make a day of it and went up to London to a well known store that sells Trollbeads... What a waste of time. The lady had no idea what I was asking for and was so unhelpful I gave up and came home.
> 
> Then I remembered a shop in a town close to where I live and thought I would stop there and see if they had any. As it turns out they had a great selection and the two ladies serving were great, helping and advising.
> 
> They have ordered me:
> 
> 1 bracelet
> 1 swan lock
> 1 phoenix silver bead
> 1 white petals glass bead
> 1 purple bead (can't remember the name at the moment)
> 1 stopper
> 
> It should all be in next week sometime for me to pick up, so it is something for me to look forward to.
> 
> So,thats one for me to remember. There is a great Trollbeads retailer 2 miles from my house... that means trouble for my bank balance doesn't it?
> 
> Thank you for all your help and advice!


 
Oh how fun!  
Yy it sounds like you got some great beads, and I love the swan lock!


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> I have two bracelets that I make different combos on; I'd love to get a few more chains to make some permanent ones or ones that rarely get changed.
> 
> Part of the beauty of the beads is switching them up, so I wouldn't get too worried about getting more chains and locks immediately. If a good deal comes up, then get another one.
> 
> Some people take pictures of combos that they want to recreate in the future, so maybe that is an option?


 
I agree.  Quite honestly, I LOVE my fish lock, and I am not in LOVE with the other locks nearly as much.  I am going to go for the beads!


----------



## darkangel07760

Phédre;20888408 said:
			
		

> For now I have one bracelet and I switch beads. I think I'm waiting for another promotion to get a second bracelet.


 
I am going to stick witht he beads for right now, but as soon as I can spare it I think there is one more lock/bracelet in my future... 
I want a trollbead necklace now too!


----------



## gelbergirl

Anyone ever look at the glass beads with gold in them?
There is a Chakra group and then the Gold group.
Like Root Chakra, Power Chakra, and then the golds: Pink Gold, Black Gold.
Anyone have these?  They are all pretty much alike except for the name/color?  Or is there another difference or something I am missing?


----------



## pandapharm

gelbergirl said:
			
		

> Anyone ever look at the glass beads with gold in them?
> There is a Chakra group and then the Gold group.
> Like Root Chakra, Power Chakra, and then the golds: Pink Gold, Black Gold.
> Anyone have these?  They are all pretty much alike except for the name/color?  Or is there another difference or something I am missing?



I've never seen them irl but I've seen some amazing combos with the chakras and gold beads together. I believe they are the same except for the name.


----------



## LindaP

gelbergirl said:


> Anyone ever look at the glass beads with gold in them?
> There is a Chakra group and then the Gold group.
> Like Root Chakra, Power Chakra, and then the golds: Pink Gold, Black Gold.
> Anyone have these? They are all pretty much alike except for the name/color? Or is there another difference or something I am missing?


 
I've seen these at my local retailer and I'd say that they are all similar except for the splash of color.    Very pretty!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The chakra and gold colored beads are beautiful.  I have the heart chakra (green) and the black gold.  They work very well in combos and add that tiny bit of gold for us gold lovers without the insane price of TB gold beads (WTF...they raised the prices again!).


----------



## Phillyfan

There are so many Trollbeads I want that I'm going crazy!


----------



## gelbergirl

Thanks all.  I have a gold bracelet and am wondering if the gold beads would be better or these gold/glassbeads.
I think either way, it will surely add up because I would want different color-scemes. 

I just watched the tv commercial for Trollbeads on Trollbeadsuniverse web-site.  Now I am more interested in the new spring collection.  The detail on there is just great.


----------



## LindaP

So excited!  I got my bracelet special from Steffans today and it all was so beautifully packaged!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> So excited! I got my bracelet special from Steffans today and it all was so beautifully packaged!


 
Nice!  What bracelet special?   Pics?


----------



## revy33

My first Trollbeads bracelet with the fishlock, fairy glass bead & Dichro Purple beads set from Kathy Perras on Etsy. (PerrasBeads)


----------



## pandapharm

revy33 said:


> View attachment 1584330
> 
> 
> 
> My first Trollbeads bracelet with the fishlock, fairy glass bead & Dichro Purple beads set from Kathy Perras on Etsy. (PerrasBeads)



love the kathy perras beads!!! the dichroic purple is divine! great start


----------



## LindaP

revy33 said:


> View attachment 1584330
> 
> 
> 
> My first Trollbeads bracelet with the fishlock, fairy glass bead & Dichro Purple beads set from Kathy Perras on Etsy. (PerrasBeads)


 

So beautiful!


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> Nice! What bracelet special?  Pics?


 
They had the special for the bracelet with the Mexican lock and peacock bead.  I think Engel posted pics of her delivery in one of these threads?  I'll try and take pics tomorrow, too dark tonight   It came in a lovely trollbead box to store my bracelet!  Great service!


----------



## gelbergirl

revy33 said:


> View attachment 1584330
> 
> 
> 
> My first Trollbeads bracelet with the fishlock, fairy glass bead & Dichro Purple beads set from Kathy Perras on Etsy. (PerrasBeads)



Congrats, very pretty beads! & special fairy


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> They had the special for the bracelet with the Mexican lock and peacock bead. I think Engel posted pics of her delivery in one of these threads? I'll try and take pics tomorrow, too dark tonight It came in a lovely trollbead box to store my bracelet! Great service!


 
ooo!  the peacock bead sounds lovely!  May I ask how much the special came to?  From Perlen, right?


----------



## revy33

Thank you ladies for your kind comment! I am very excited about the beads and can't stop looking at them! It's going to be a purple(my favorite color) & fantasy/nature themed bracelet. I am in love with Trollbeads! &#9834;( ´&theta;&#65344&#12494;
I even got my friend addicted too, lol. I helped her order some starter beads for her "under the sea" bracelet, yay!


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> ooo! the peacock bead sounds lovely! May I ask how much the special came to? From Perlen, right?


 
It as Steffans,  they are in the UK.  Engel had told me about this bracelet special with the retired mexican lock and peacock bead they had going but it's no longer offered.   It actually ended up costing me $121 un USD though so I don't know if that was such a great deal money wise?  lol  

Here, is a link from another website you can click on the picture to make it larger.  My lock has more of a green color.

http://www.retail-jeweller.com/prod...with-limited-edition-bracelet/5026874.article


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> Nice! What bracelet special?  Pics?


 
Ok, pics for you!

Came in a little Steffan's gift bag -









In it's own little jewelery box with the Trollbeads Crest and it says 'The Original Since 1976'







The crest is raised, which is pretty cool, and the black lid flips up first like this -






Then you open up the top of the box,  I'm used to my Big Fish lock so the Mexican lock seems small.  It didn't photograph well but the stone is green.  The peacock bead is nice, like a black pearl.  I probably wouldn't have ordered it on it's own but it will go with what I have -








I would love another box like this for my other bracelet!   I don't if I got it because it was part of the limited edition or that this retailer gives out boxes with all it's bracelets.    When I got my fish lock bracelet from a local retailer they just used their own little gift box which isn't much.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The packaging for TB in the USA is pretty sad.  

I wanted that Mexico lock promo so badly, but I am trying to hold to my pledge of no new TB until I pay off my Chinese zodiac set.


----------



## Phédre

revy33 said:


> View attachment 1584330
> 
> 
> 
> My first Trollbeads bracelet with the fishlock, fairy glass bead & Dichro Purple beads set from Kathy Perras on Etsy. (PerrasBeads)


 
That looks absolutely stunning! I really have to check her out on etsy!


----------



## niry84

i need advices please!!
i bought this bead saturday..valentine's gift from my BF  





..i've not a bracelet till now....but i'm thinking on gettin' one ASAP with the big flower locker....in the maintenance i will use it on my pandora bracelet..and i'm thinking/dreaming on getting more beads..glassess...etc..
my question is..with wich murano glass this bead fits better?
first




second




third


----------



## LindaP

niry84 said:


> i need advices please!!
> i bought this bead saturday..valentine's gift from my BF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..i've not a bracelet till now....but i'm thinking on gettin' one ASAP with the big flower locker....in the maintenance i will use it on my pandora bracelet..and i'm thinking/dreaming on getting more beads..glassess...etc..
> my question is..with wich murano glass this bead fits better?
> first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> third


 


If you're talking the whole set I think the 3rd would go best!    Trollbeads don't fit on Pandora bracelets, as far as those I've tried.  But Pandora beads will fit on the Troll.


----------



## niry84

LindaP said:


> If you're talking the whole set I think the 3rd would go best! Trollbeads don't fit on Pandora bracelets, as far as those I've tried. But Pandora beads will fit on the Troll.


 
mine butterfly fits on pandora cause the hole is bigger..the other beads not..but i would like to buy a bracelet for trollbeads..and i'm thinking on a wishlist..


----------



## Splurgeface

Grrr! I bid on a bracelet on ebay but forgot I had already ordered one! And its too late to retract my bid! Is £85 reasonable for bracelet, fish lock and 3 charms do you think??


----------



## LindaP

I got my BeadznBagz order today!  They just never sent a shipping notice (even though the order response said they would),  so I guess I was worried for nothing.   I shall stop complaining about them,  it was a fantastic deal!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> Ok, pics for you!
> 
> Came in a little Steffan's gift bag -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In it's own little jewelery box with the Trollbeads Crest and it says 'The Original Since 1976'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crest is raised, which is pretty cool, and the black lid flips up first like this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you open up the top of the box, I'm used to my Big Fish lock so the Mexican lock seems small. It didn't photograph well but the stone is green. The peacock bead is nice, like a black pearl. I probably wouldn't have ordered it on it's own but it will go with what I have -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love another box like this for my other bracelet! I don't if I got it because it was part of the limited edition or that this retailer gives out boxes with all it's bracelets. When I got my fish lock bracelet from a local retailer they just used their own little gift box which isn't much.


 
oh how nice!  I love the box it came in.  It is going to be perfect to store all your things!  I have the big fish lock too.  That lock was my deciding factor when it came down to Pandora vs. Trolbeads.


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> The packaging for TB in the USA is pretty sad.
> 
> I wanted that Mexico lock promo so badly, but I am trying to hold to my pledge of no new TB until I pay off my Chinese zodiac set.


 
I totally understand how you feel.  Right now, I have been doing well by using cash.  I hope that I have the cash for the trunk show!


----------



## Magrat

Hello, I have a quick question. Are Trollbeads marked with a number to identify the design? I was wondering how you identify them if you don't recognise the pattern.
Picking up my new bracelet nad beads tomorrow, so excited!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Trollbeads are not marked with an identifying number.  Believe it or not, once you get a few beads, you will be identifying beads in no time!  When you pick up your goodies, you may get a catalog with all of the current/recently retired beads.  Also, Trollbeadsuniverse.com has all of the beads too.  

Be sure to tell us about your first TB purchase and post pics if you can!


----------



## pandapharm

has anyone seen the new porcelain ring box with Gustav Klimt's The Kiss on the outside? It's so cute!! I really want to get it because my parents have always had a print of the painting in their bedroom and so it reminds me of them. Plus it's super romantic hehe.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^http://www.trollbeadboutique.com/  is offering the trinket box free with any TB purchase while supplies last.  I ordered 2 kimono beads from them and they were a pleasure.


----------



## Splurgeface

pandapharm said:


> has anyone seen the new porcelain ring box with Gustav Klimt's The Kiss on the outside? It's so cute!! I really want to get it because my parents have always had a print of the painting in their bedroom and so it reminds me of them. Plus it's super romantic hehe.



Love the painting too and love this! Where is it from?


----------



## pandapharm

Splurgeface said:


> Love the painting too and love this! Where is it from?



I've seen it as a gift with purchase at some retailers, it is available for sale separately at trollbeadsbracelets for $45...I am hoping to get it from trollbeadboutique, they were offering it for free with any purchase!


----------



## LindaP

My Trollbead order arrived from Perlen, I love ordering from them!  We are definitely robbed in the US when it comes to packaging,  my 3 beads came in this tiny offical Trollbeads box that has the raised crest and opens up the same way as the larger bracelet one I got from Steffan's.


----------



## MCF

Do any of you clean your silver beads? Do you use a tumbler and if so what kind?


----------



## pandapharm

LindaP said:


> My Trollbead order arrived from Perlen, I love ordering from them!  We are definitely robbed in the US when it comes to packaging,  my 3 beads came in this tiny offical Trollbeads box that has the raised crest and opens up the same way as the larger bracelet one I got from Steffan's.



so beautiful!!!! great beads


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Nooooo (to tumber)....I like my beads oxidized, I think it gives them more dimension and interest.  I will use a polishing cloth every once in a while just to keep luster.

A tumber will make them super shiny and cause them to lose detail a lot faster.


----------



## Phédre

LindaP said:


> My Trollbead order arrived from Perlen, I love ordering from them! We are definitely robbed in the US when it comes to packaging, my 3 beads came in this tiny offical Trollbeads box that has the raised crest and opens up the same way as the larger bracelet one I got from Steffan's.


 
These are gorgeous!


----------



## LindaP

pandapharm said:


> so beautiful!!!! great beads


 



			
				Phédre;20947390 said:
			
		

> These are gorgeous!


 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## LindaP

Ok so here is my first Trollbead bracelet reveal, done in a beach theme, a few Kathy Perras beads thrown in!  There are a couple beads I'd like to swap out but this is using the beads I have so far, and it will be a while before I can buy some more.
















The beadznbagz sale was amazing, and they have it at 40% off today!  I was wary of them at first because of their past history but I received two orders from them that took a little while (about 10 days) but were complete with everything they said was in stock.


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> Ok so here is my first Trollbead bracelet reveal, done in a beach theme, a few Kathy Perras beads thrown in! There are a couple beads I'd like to swap out but this is using the beads I have so far, and it will be a while before I can buy some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beadznbagz sale was amazing, and they have it at 40% off today! I was wary of them at first because of their past history but I received two orders from them that took a little while (about 10 days) but were complete with everything they said was in stock.


 
Very pretty!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

You have the flower mosaic beads!  I think those are so pretty!


----------



## Magrat

So, I picked up my bracelet and beads today, and here are some photos...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816055649/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816054587/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816053377/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816051541/

I really like the Phoenix bead. I have named him Bob 

Also, I rather like not having the whole bracelet filled up. Does anyone routinely wear theirs with only a few beads on it?

After Kitsunegrl told me that the beads are not marked in any way, I decided to keep a record of which beads I have, the product code and why I bought them, or when I was given them. I have bought a pretty notebook (http://www.paperblanks.com/uk/en/collections/1/filtered?collection_id=249#1773) and printed out pictures of the beads I have and stuck them in the book with notes. I like being able to look back at things like this. 

Thank you for all your help with advising me on how to get started with my Trollbeads... I think you may have created a collector!


----------



## gelbergirl

Nice Trollbeads haul everyone is getting!


----------



## LindaP

Magrat said:


> So, I picked up my bracelet and beads today, and here are some photos...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816055649/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816054587/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816053377/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816051541/
> 
> I really like the Phoenix bead. I have named him Bob
> 
> Also, I rather like not having the whole bracelet filled up. Does anyone routinely wear theirs with only a few beads on it?
> 
> After Kitsunegrl told me that the beads are not marked in any way, I decided to keep a record of which beads I have, the product code and why I bought them, or when I was given them. I have bought a pretty notebook (http://www.paperblanks.com/uk/en/collections/1/filtered?collection_id=249#1773) and printed out pictures of the beads I have and stuck them in the book with notes. I like being able to look back at things like this.
> 
> Thank you for all your help with advising me on how to get started with my Trollbeads... I think you may have created a collector!


 
Very pretty!!  And you take gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## LindaP

Kitsunegrl said:


> You have the flower mosaic beads! I think those are so pretty!


 
I think so too!  I was thrilled to find the pink one at Perlen becuase I usually only see the green available.


----------



## Magrat

LindaP said:


> Very pretty!!  And you take gorgeous pictures!!



Aw. Thank you!

I am really pleased with my bracelet, I can see that I will have a lot of fun with it. My next bead purchase will be when I reach my next fitness goal. Hopefully in a month or so.  I am already pouring over the website trying to decide what to get.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Magrat-
You are so clever to make a bead journal at the very start of your collection (new addiction).  I wish I had done so, but I never thought I would be bead crazy!  LOL...

You got some lovelies and I think the griffon is awesome!  The hydrangea bead was one of my first beads many years ago, and it is still a favorite.


----------



## Magrat

Kitsunegrl said:


> Magrat-
> You are so clever to make a bead journal at the very start of your collection (new addiction).  I wish I had done so, but I never thought I would be bead crazy!



How is a Trollbead addiction officislly disgnosed? Is it number of beads, or hours spent browsing websites looking for bargain beads?


----------



## gelbergirl

I knew it was an addiction when I started knowing knowing the names of the various glass, silvers whether retired or current!


----------



## darkangel07760

Magrat said:


> So, I picked up my bracelet and beads today, and here are some photos...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816055649/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816054587/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816053377/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816051541/
> 
> I really like the Phoenix bead. I have named him Bob
> 
> Also, I rather like not having the whole bracelet filled up. Does anyone routinely wear theirs with only a few beads on it?
> 
> After Kitsunegrl told me that the beads are not marked in any way, I decided to keep a record of which beads I have, the product code and why I bought them, or when I was given them. I have bought a pretty notebook (http://www.paperblanks.com/uk/en/collections/1/filtered?collection_id=249#1773) and printed out pictures of the beads I have and stuck them in the book with notes. I like being able to look back at things like this.
> 
> Thank you for all your help with advising me on how to get started with my Trollbeads... I think you may have created a collector!


 
Lovely choice of beads and your pictures are wonderful.  I agree with you about limiting the number of beads on one's bracelet... I personally like having only a few beads on there.  I currently have 9, and I feel that it is getting heavy.  Also, I cannot sleep with it on, and I really hate having to take it off every night!  I am going to buy myself a couple of stoppers and see how many beads I can wear to bed before it gets cumbersome.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

A lot of people make the mini-combos of 5-10 beads with stoppers.  
I'm the complete opposite; I like my bracelet stuffed to the max.  I always take my jewelry off when I get home, so the weight doesn't bother me in my sleep.  LOL...


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> A lot of people make the mini-combos of 5-10 beads with stoppers.
> I'm the complete opposite; I like my bracelet stuffed to the max. I always take my jewelry off when I get home, so the weight doesn't bother me in my sleep. LOL...


 
  If I ended up taking off my jewelry, then I would agree with a fuller bracelet!  I just love sleeping with my fave jewelry.  I also get cautious about constantly working the lock open and shut several times a day.
I took off half my beads, and already it feels lighter and more comfortable.  I am going to try to sleep with them tonight, and see how it works out.  
The glass ones are lighter in weight than the silvers, am I correct on this?
Right now I am wearing a crab, a happy fish, a beach, and a conch.  I like odd number combos, so I would prefer 5 I think.


----------



## Phédre

LindaP said:


> Ok so here is my first Trollbead bracelet reveal, done in a beach theme, a few Kathy Perras beads thrown in! There are a couple beads I'd like to swap out but this is using the beads I have so far, and it will be a while before I can buy some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beadznbagz sale was amazing, and they have it at 40% off today! I was wary of them at first because of their past history but I received two orders from them that took a little while (about 10 days) but were complete with everything they said was in stock.


 
Such a gorgeous bracelet! I love it!


----------



## Phédre

Magrat said:


> So, I picked up my bracelet and beads today, and here are some photos...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816055649/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816054587/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816053377/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aibotails/6816051541/
> 
> I really like the Phoenix bead. I have named him Bob
> 
> Also, I rather like not having the whole bracelet filled up. Does anyone routinely wear theirs with only a few beads on it?
> 
> After Kitsunegrl told me that the beads are not marked in any way, I decided to keep a record of which beads I have, the product code and why I bought them, or when I was given them. I have bought a pretty notebook (http://www.paperblanks.com/uk/en/collections/1/filtered?collection_id=249#1773) and printed out pictures of the beads I have and stuck them in the book with notes. I like being able to look back at things like this.
> 
> Thank you for all your help with advising me on how to get started with my Trollbeads... I think you may have created a collector!


 
So beautiful! Fantastic pictures too!


----------



## Phédre

I've been playing with my aventurines and feathers and this is the end result.


----------



## Magrat

I love the feathers, so pretty!


----------



## LindaP

Phédre;20960774 said:
			
		

> I've been playing with my aventurines and feathers and this is the end result.


 
So beautiful,  great job!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Beautiful bracelet, Phedre!  I don't have any feather glass yet; some were just retired so I need to make some $$$ to get some.  LOL...


----------



## LindaP

Having fun with pics


----------



## Phédre

Magrat said:


> I love the feathers, so pretty!


 


LindaP said:


> So beautiful, great job!!


 


Kitsunegrl said:


> Beautiful bracelet, Phedre! I don't have any feather glass yet; some were just retired so I need to make some $$$ to get some. LOL...


 

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Magrat

LindaP said:


> Having fun with pics



What lovely beads! Whichones are they?


----------



## LindaP

Magrat said:


> What lovely beads! Whichones are they?


 
They are Silver Mountain,  Green Mosaic and Purple Mosaic.


----------



## darkangel07760

I need the purple mosaic!


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> I need the purple mosaic!


 
Get it from Perlen,   they have it for $32 and free shipping,  I think elsewhere it's around $43.


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> Get it from Perlen,   they have it for $32 and free shipping,  I think elsewhere it's around $43.



Thank you! Hopefully when I can get some $ it will be still available. Free shipping to the us? Great!


----------



## pandapharm

I got my little ring box!!!! it's perfect. I think I'm going to get another order in and give one box to my mother 






and with my infinity ring as a prop:


----------



## gelbergirl

the ring box is delightful!


----------



## pandapharm

gelbergirl said:


> the ring box is delightful!



thank you gelbergirl!! here are some pics of my creation from today...I was going for a more spring/light and romantic colors for valentine's day. I am not a fan of pink/purple/reds so this was what I came up with!


----------



## revy33

pandapharm said:
			
		

> I got my little ring box!!!! it's perfect. I think I'm going to get another order in and give one box to my mother
> 
> and with my infinity ring as a prop:



It's so pretty wow! May I ask where you got this from?


----------



## LindaP

pandapharm said:


> I got my little ring box!!!! it's perfect. I think I'm going to get another order in and give one box to my mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with my infinity ring as a prop:


 

Ohhh I LOVE that box, I want one now!!


----------



## LindaP

pandapharm said:


> thank you gelbergirl!! here are some pics of my creation from today...I was going for a more spring/light and romantic colors for valentine's day. I am not a fan of pink/purple/reds so this was what I came up with!


 

It looks great,  very light and Springy,  well done!


----------



## LindaP

I am making a fireflies bracelet and decided to use a browns, purples theme.  The silvers are just randomly thrown in to seperate them out for now  -


----------



## gelbergirl

I hope one day I can come up with a "Spring" design.
Mine always end up becoming neutrals.
Really pretty pandapharm


----------



## mewt

pandapharm, your spring combo is beautiful! and lindaP, I love that clasp with those colors. very fitting, beautiful browns.


my gold clasp arrived yesterday, which also just happened to be my birthday. it was supposed to arrive last week or last last week, but I suppose it's good they got it late since then I could be properly surprised on my birthday. 

here it is in a combo!





and here is how I usually wear my bracelets now (less banging around!):





and since it's hard to see, my dragon is wearing a little gold heart (as usual):






I always knew I eventually wanted a gold clasp and safety chain, but didn't know the day would come so soon! I saw it on ebay for $600, and compared to retail prices (eeesh) it was a steal. I had to get it asap! but no more gold for me... this is my limit (.....for now )!


----------



## darkangel07760

mewt said:


> pandapharm, your spring combo is beautiful! and lindaP, I love that clasp with those colors. very fitting, beautiful browns.
> 
> 
> my gold clasp arrived yesterday, which also just happened to be my birthday. it was supposed to arrive last week or last last week, but I suppose it's good they got it late since then I could be properly surprised on my birthday.
> 
> here it is in a combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is how I usually wear my bracelets now (less banging around!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and since it's hard to see, my dragon is wearing a little gold heart (as usual):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always knew I eventually wanted a gold clasp and safety chain, but didn't know the day would come so soon! I saw it on ebay for $600, and compared to retail prices (eeesh) it was a steal. I had to get it asap! but no more gold for me... this is my limit (.....for now )!


 
Very pretty.  I like how you used the stoppers to create a beautiful design.  I am very excited to get paid this Friday and start with one stopper.  The beads clicking around is driving me crazy, and I prefer the look of a semi full bracelet.  
OMgosh the clicking drives me nuts lol!  I cannot wear things that jangle!


----------



## pandapharm

revy33 said:
			
		

> It's so pretty wow! May I ask where you got this from?



thanks!! many online and brick and mortar stores are selling them or offering them as gifts with purchases. pm me if you are really interested I can point you in the right direction!




			
				LindaP said:
			
		

> It looks great,  very light and Springy,  well done!



thank you LindaP!




			
				LindaP said:
			
		

> I am making a fireflies bracelet and decided to use a browns, purples theme.  The silvers are just randomly thrown in to seperate them out for now  -


looks great!! those pandora silvers are perfect fillers. 




			
				gelbergirl said:
			
		

> I hope one day I can come up with a "Spring" design.
> Mine always end up becoming neutrals.
> Really pretty pandapharm


we all have themes we gravitate toward! neutrals are great I wish I had more lol. my combos always end up being blue/green variations hehe. 




			
				mewt said:
			
		

> pandapharm, your spring combo is beautiful! and lindaP, I love that clasp with those colors. very fitting, beautiful browns.
> 
> my gold clasp arrived yesterday, which also just happened to be my birthday. it was supposed to arrive last week or last last week, but I suppose it's good they got it late since then I could be properly surprised on my birthday.
> 
> here it is in a combo!
> 
> and here is how I usually wear my bracelets now (less banging around!):
> 
> and since it's hard to see, my dragon is wearing a little gold heart (as usual):
> 
> I always knew I eventually wanted a gold clasp and safety chain, but didn't know the day would come so soon! I saw it on ebay for $600, and compared to retail prices (eeesh) it was a steal. I had to get it asap! but no more gold for me... this is my limit (.....for now )!


thanks mewt! this is such a beautiful and creative combo!! love the gold necklace on your lucky dragon


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Trollbeads at Commons is doing pre-ordering for the weekend event!  
I placed an order yesterday and it was completed today; hope that means it is shipping out.  LOL...

Was good and split the offer with a friend.  I got the new mixed green dillor and forest anemones; she is getting the cream dillo and green wave!


----------



## Phillyfan

I think I'm going to Trollbead store tomorrow. I think I want the panda and the tortoise & hare, 1 glass and 2 stoppers. The purchase of the 3 beads will allow me to get a 4th ($31 value) glass free. Haven't decided on glass colors yet.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Made some combos that I hope will bring a fresh start to the year!  I'm ready for some light!


----------



## LindaP

Kitsunegrl said:


> Made some combos that I hope will bring a fresh start to the year! I'm ready for some light!


 
Awwww,  so colorful,  like Spring flowers!!


----------



## LindaP

Hokaplan said:


> I think I'm going to Trollbead store tomorrow. I think I want the panda and the tortoise & hare, 1 glass and 2 stoppers. The purchase of the 3 beads will allow me to get a 4th ($31 value) glass free. Haven't decided on glass colors yet.


 
The promo doesn't technically start until Friday so maybe call ahead and see if they'll honor it a day early?


----------



## gelbergirl

Kitsunegrl said:


> Made some combos that I hope will bring a fresh start to the year!  I'm ready for some light!



You have made such delightful designs!


----------



## mewt

beautiful! I definitely need more beads...


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> Trollbeads at Commons is doing pre-ordering for the weekend event!
> I placed an order yesterday and it was completed today; hope that means it is shipping out. LOL...
> 
> Was good and split the offer with a friend. I got the new mixed green dillor and forest anemones; she is getting the cream dillo and green wave!


 
Nice!  I am thinking about splitting with a friend too.  Love your bracelet combo, it looks very fresh and light!


----------



## Magrat

I am about 2 weeks away from making my next fitness goal, which means another bead as a reward! 
I am umming and aaahing about what to do. A the moment I have 2 silvers and 3 glass in a purple theme. I will definitely get another silver, and was wondering about getting a differrent colour from purple so I can start a new colour theme. Alternatively I could keep going with the purple.
What do you ladies think?


----------



## Phédre

Kitsunegrl said:


> Made some combos that I hope will bring a fresh start to the year! I'm ready for some light!


 
Such bright and cheerfull combos! I love them!


----------



## windy

I am thinking of purchasing my first Trollbead beads/bracelet. I thought I would take the opportunity of the Valentine Trunkshow Event. It seems like a great event, however, I am not familiar with any other events as I have just become interested in the last month. Unfortunately, our local store is not doing the Trunkshow event and am going to drive over an hour away to find the beads I want. I know I can purchase on the net, but did want to see exactly what I was purchasing. 

I am going to go with a Fairytale theme. It remembers my of my childhood where my mom read to us every night. We read all the Hans Christian Anderson stories, along with others. I really like the theme idea. Also, I am going through a rough time now with a tumor and and feel the need to think on the comfort of my childhood right now. I hope that makes sense!

If anyone on the forum could give me some suggestions for nice internet stores to use in the future, I would greatly appreciate the info. Also, if your wrist measures exactly 6 inches, what size bracelet would you purchase. The local store suggested the 7.5 inch bracelet. Would that be too big?


----------



## revy33

Magrat said:
			
		

> I am about 2 weeks away from making my next fitness goal, which means another bead as a reward!
> I am umming and aaahing about what to do. A the moment I have 2 silvers and 3 glass in a purple theme. I will definitely get another silver, and was wondering about getting a differrent colour from purple so I can start a new colour theme. Alternatively I could keep going with the purple.
> What do you ladies think?



Congratulations on almost making your next fitness goal!  getting something special for myself has been a great motivation for me to work out everyday, too.
I like to mix my beads and colors and since my favorite colors are purple and pink,my fairy bracelet is a mix of the two. 






(the fish lock, Peter Pan & fairy beads, fantasy flower glass, pink desert glass beads are Trollbeads. The rests of the glass beads are from Kathy Perras and Japanese satake glass artist Minori Tagaki's etsy stores)


----------



## revy33

Would anyone with the fantasy pearl necklace like to share pictures and ideas? 
Here's what I have so far waiting for the triangle crystal pendant in the mail.


----------



## mariame2

revy33 said:


> Would anyone with the fantasy pearl necklace like to share pictures and ideas?
> Here's what I have so far waiting for the triangle crystal pendant in the mail.
> 
> This is my favorite way to wear mine


----------



## niry84

finally i'm in......my BF bought me (end of january) this bead.....but it was for valentine's day....thanks god..valentine's day arrived and i can share with you my new bead!!
(here in the pic stacking with my pandora..) the bracelet with the Trollbead charm is from Raspini..in the near future i will buy the Trollbead chain..i'm torn between the necklace or the bracelet..any advice?!


----------



## LindaP

niry84 said:


> finally i'm in......my BF bought me (end of january) this bead.....but it was for valentine's day....thanks god..valentine's day arrived and i can share with you my new bead!!
> (here in the pic stacking with my pandora..) the bracelet with the Trollbead charm is from Raspini..in the near future i will buy the Trollbead chain..i'm torn between the necklace or the bracelet..any advice?!


 
niry, they look great together and I love your new charm!  My own advice as to bracelet/necklece would be aimed toward how it hangs.   Is the Raspini a heavier bead that will always hang down under your wrist?  If so then I think I'd have it on a necklace, front and center.    If not then well then just go with whatever you think you'd wear more, they look lovely together on your wrist.


----------



## LindaP

revy33 said:


> Congratulations on almost making your next fitness goal!  getting something special for myself has been a great motivation for me to work out everyday, too.
> I like to mix my beads and colors and since my favorite colors are purple and pink,my fairy bracelet is a mix of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1597932
> 
> 
> (the fish lock, Peter Pan & fairy beads, fantasy flower glass, pink desert glass beads are Trollbeads. The rests of the glass beads are from Kathy Perras and Japanese satake glass artist Minori Tagaki's etsy stores)


 

I love your color choices, it's beautiful!


----------



## niry84

LindaP said:


> niry, they look great together and I love your new charm! My own advice as to bracelet/necklece would be aimed toward how it hangs. Is the Raspini a heavier bead that will always hang down under your wrist? If so then I think I'd have it on a necklace, front and center. If not then well then just go with whatever you think you'd wear more, they look lovely together on your wrist.


 
thank you Linda!!

the raspini is a common bracelet for beads/charms.....so the bead can scroll without the stop bead (luckily i have 2 stop!)..and yes..the bead hang down under my wrist..and noone can see it on my wrist..  ..for this reason i'm thinking on the necklace..

so..if i get the necklace..have i to put it alone or not?..any of you girls have a necklace to show me!?..TIA!!


----------



## LindaP

niry84 said:


> thank you Linda!!
> 
> the raspini is a common bracelet for beads/charms.....so the bead can scroll without the stop bead (luckily i have 2 stop!)..and yes..the bead hang down under my wrist..and noone can see it on my wrist..  ..for this reason i'm thinking on the necklace..
> 
> so..if i get the necklace..have i to put it alone or not?..any of you girls have a necklace to show me!?..TIA!!



Ah I see!  If it were me I'd out it in a necklace and add some charms on each side,  but I have no pictures to show.   I hope someone chimes in with one!


----------



## niry84

LindaP said:


> Ah I see! If it were me I'd out it in a necklace and add some charms on each side, but I have no pictures to show. I hope someone chimes in with one!


 
i hope that too!!..i really like this charm..and the other with the fairy..i choose that one 'cause in a bracelet even if it is upside down you can see the butterfly......the fairy not!!..if i get the necklace..i can buy the fairy too..and exchange them..with few charms..not a lot..'cause it will look too busy i think......we have the same opinion on necklaces!! 

so..waiting for pics of necklaces.....ladies post pics please!!


----------



## Engel

pandapharm said:


> I got my little ring box!!!! it's perfect. I think I'm going to get another order in and give one box to my mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with my infinity ring as a prop:




That is amazing! I can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## Engel

LindaP said:


> My Trollbead order arrived from Perlen, I love ordering from them!  We are definitely robbed in the US when it comes to packaging,  my 3 beads came in this tiny offical Trollbeads box that has the raised crest and opens up the same way as the larger bracelet one I got from Steffan's.



this looks amazing! now i want one of those boxes too!


----------



## LindaP

I got some orders in that have been packaged beautifully!  Trollbeads Boutique used a bracelet sized offical Trollbeads box and placed them on a pillow inside -
















And Perlen sent my 3 beads in this black bracelet box with the raised Trollbeads logo like Steffan's used,  and put the beads in a pretty little seafoam green satin pouch -


----------



## LindaP

Here is my fireflies themed bracelet with purple and brown accents -


----------



## rainrowan

^wow, the colors are extraordinarily lovely! I love the way the colors all blend harmoniously together


----------



## pandapharm

gorgeous LindaP!!! I was so pleased with the service from Trollbeads Boutique. Did you get your ring box as well?


----------



## LindaP

pandapharm said:


> gorgeous LindaP!!! I was so pleased with the service from Trollbeads Boutique. Did you get your ring box as well?



I sure did,  I got two of them,  one for each order!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> I got some orders in that have been packaged beautifully! Trollbeads Boutique used a bracelet sized offical Trollbeads box and placed them on a pillow inside -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Perlen sent my 3 beads in this black bracelet box with the raised Trollbeads logo like Steffan's used, and put the beads in a pretty little seafoam green satin pouch -


 
Thanks for sharing these with us!


----------



## pandapharm

LindaP said:


> I sure did,  I got two of them,  one for each order!



whoo yay!! aren't they the best?


----------



## LindaP

pandapharm said:


> whoo yay!! aren't they the best?


 
They are and some of the best CS I've encountered.   Trollbead Boutique and Troll Beads at the Commons have both been a pleasure to deal wtih.


----------



## LindaP

rainrowan said:


> ^wow, the colors are extraordinarily lovely! I love the way the colors all blend harmoniously together


 

Awww how kind of you to say, thank you!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^The Silver Whorl on your bracelet is a stunner!


----------



## dcooney4

LindaP-Your bracelet is stunning! I have a troll bracelet but it only has two beads on it. The  turquoise trace bead and the caribbean bead. I was going to go with a blue water theme at first. I'm not sure what I am doing now. They didn't have the fish lock when I bought ,so I got the big flower one.


----------



## Engel

dcooney4 said:


> LindaP-Your bracelet is stunning! I have a troll bracelet but it only has two beads on it. The  turquoise trace bead and the caribbean bead. I was going to go with a blue water theme at first. I'm not sure what I am doing now. They didn't have the fish lock when I bought ,so I got the big flower one.



in a forum i go to, a lady is wanting to swap her big fish lock for a big flower lock, so if you are interested, maybe both of you could get happy in the swap?


----------



## Engel

LindaP said:


> Here is my fireflies themed bracelet with purple and brown accents -




wow, you are FAST! seems like yesterday you got your first bracelet (the one from steffans!)


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you Engel, but the flower has grown on me. That is my problem. I'm not really wanting to do water theme anymore. It looked so pretty in a sample I saw on line,but I really don't wear those colors a lot. I need to go to a troll store and see them in person. That might give me some ideas. When I bought the beads I did not know they would be different sizes. Maybe I should take them off and save them. Then start from scratch to achieve a bracelet I will really wear.


----------



## LindaP

nyc3721 said:


> that is hand craft??? or just got from the store???


 
These are put together using Trollbeads,  you buy the beads from a dealer,  as well as the braceelts and locks,  and then put together yourself.


----------



## LindaP

dcooney4 said:


> LindaP-Your bracelet is stunning! I have a troll bracelet but it only has two beads on it. The turquoise trace bead and the caribbean bead. I was going to go with a blue water theme at first. I'm not sure what I am doing now. They didn't have the fish lock when I bought ,so I got the big flower one.


 
How do you feel about the beach?  LOL   I love my beach themed bracelet so much I could do two of them, I keep seeing other beads I like.   

What colors do you normally wear?

Trollbead Boutique sent this little phamplet of 'inspiration' bracelets that I really enjoyed looking at called Tropical Kiss.  Not my usual colors either but seeing it made me want to run out and make one!


----------



## LindaP

Engel said:


> wow, you are FAST! seems like yesterday you got your first bracelet (the one from steffans!)


 
Engel, I am fast,  once i start a bracelet I just go until it's done.   I'm pretty sure I had my beach bracelet done before the Steffan's one even made it here, lol.  :shame:     The free bead promo plus finding a couple local stores did me in!


----------



## gelbergirl

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you Engel, but the flower has grown on me. That is my problem. I'm not really wanting to do water theme anymore. It looked so pretty in a sample I saw on line,but I really don't wear those colors a lot. I need to go to a troll store and see them in person. That might give me some ideas. When I bought the beads I did not know they would be different sizes. Maybe I should take them off and save them. Then start from scratch to achieve a bracelet I will really wear.



Sometimes bracelets start one way and end up another way.
I found that out last Fall when I tried to make a bracelet with cooler colors and it just did not work out - didn't like it.  I was able to convert it into a warm-toned bracelet.

O/T
dconney - I love your dog avatar, did you have it done for your dog?  I want to have something like that done for mine.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Universal Uniques beads have a larger center core - not my thing.
I prefer the Classic Core beads.
Anyone feel the same way.  I bought 1 UU and noticed it is a bit larger than the rest of my glass beads.
I kept it but they are not my thing.  I guess the UUs are so TB can sell to folks who will use the glass beads on other brands.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I was really anti-UU for a while, but now I have two.  They don't bother me anymore and some of the better designs are showing up on the UUs instead of the classic cores, imo.

Linda-I have that Tropical Kiss brochure too; that was my favorite of the bunch.  LOL...

For new collectors, sometimes I think it is best to just get beads that grab your attention.  Over time, you will notice a theme or color trend occuring naturally.  That is a good starting point to start developing a wishlist to fill out themes or add more color trends.


----------



## dcooney4

gelbergirl said:


> Sometimes bracelets start one way and end up another way.
> I found that out last Fall when I tried to make a bracelet with cooler colors and it just did not work out - didn't like it.  I was able to convert it into a warm-toned bracelet.
> 
> O/T
> dconney - I love your dog avatar, did you have it done for your dog?  I want to have something like that done for mine.



It is not my dog. I am an artist and it is a painting I did of a bloodhound. I love bloodhounds but I can not have one.


----------



## dcooney4

LindaP- I have a lot of black, brown, olive green, white, purple and tiny bit of pale pink tee shirts and tops. I mostly wear jeans. I am a red head. I tend not to wear reds or yellows.


----------



## LindaP

gelbergirl said:


> The Universal Uniques beads have a larger center core - not my thing.
> I prefer the Classic Core beads.
> Anyone feel the same way.  I bought 1 UU and noticed it is a bit larger than the rest of my glass beads.
> I kept it but they are not my thing.  I guess the UUs are so TB can sell to folks who will use the glass beads on other brands.



I think it's a smart move on Troll's part,  other bracelet beads can fit on Trollbead bracelets so why not take advantage of having it the other way around?    I've got two UU beads now and don't even notice the core.   My trollbeads vary in size anyway,  some quite larger than another,  even among the same bead.


----------



## LindaP

dcooney4 said:


> LindaP- I have a lot of black, brown, olive green, white, purple and tiny bit of pale pink tee shirts and tops. I mostly wear jeans. I am a red head. I tend not to wear reds or yellows.



My daughter has auburn hair and she looks great in greens and browns especially.   If you're not feeling that these beads are you after all it's a good idea to put them away for a whole and build something you'll love.   I have a few bears set aside that I ordered online and were not as I'd hoped in person.


----------



## Engel

LindaP said:


> Engel, I am fast,  once i start a bracelet I just go until it's done.   I'm pretty sure I had my beach bracelet done before the Steffan's one even made it here, lol.  :shame:     The free bead promo plus finding a couple local stores did me in!



lol

would it be too much to see a group shot of all your bracelets and beads (troll and dora) together?

i obsess with my bracelet as well! but I'm not doing a theme as of now, as I'm getting beads that don't fit each other, but all beads I love! when i have more beads I'm sure the combos will start to happen though! 


I can't wait for my faerybeads dragon lock! so excited!


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks LindaP- I think your right. I am going to set the beads aside and start over. They are such a pretty color to look at but I never put them on.


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> lol
> 
> would it be too much to see a group shot of all your bracelets and beads (troll and dora) together?
> 
> i obsess with my bracelet as well! but I'm not doing a theme as of now, as I'm getting beads that don't fit each other, but all beads I love! when i have more beads I'm sure the combos will start to happen though!
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my faerybeads dragon lock! so excited!


 
Can't wait to see  the lock too!


----------



## revy33

My world tour Japan beads are here! 
I love them all, especially the noh mask, the details are amazing!


----------



## revy33

Group picture with Pandora!


----------



## pandapharm

revy33 said:


> Group picture with Pandora!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1606739



gorgeous collection! that's what I use to store my beads/bracelets as well


----------



## revy33

pandapharm said:
			
		

> gorgeous collection! that's what I use to store my beads/bracelets as well



Thank you! love the three tier design.


----------



## darkangel07760

revy33 said:


> My world tour Japan beads are here!
> I love them all, especially the noh mask, the details are amazing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1606720


 
Wow the beads are awesome!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

revy33 said:


> Group picture with Pandora!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1606739


 
You have a pretty collection!


----------



## darkangel07760

Woo!  My SO's parents sent me TWO beads as my birthday!  They sent me a silver and a glass.  The silver is Ocean, and the glass is Whitecap.  LOVE it!  I was only expecting one!  This was a nice surprise!


----------



## revy33

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Woo!  My SO's parents sent me TWO beads as my birthday!  They sent me a silver and a glass.  The silver is Ocean, and the glass is Whitecap.  LOVE it!  I was only expecting one!  This was a nice surprise!



Happy bday! 
I would love to see the ocean silver and whitecap glass bead! I've been collecting ocean related beads for a summer bracelet.


----------



## LindaP

revy33 said:


> Group picture with Pandora!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1606739


 

What a gorgeous picture,   love them all!     I deifnitely need something like this to store my bracelets in.


----------



## dcooney4

Beautiful collection.


----------



## darkangel07760

revy33 said:


> Happy bday!
> I would love to see the ocean silver and whitecap glass bead! I've been collecting ocean related beads for a summer bracelet.


 
I will post one real soon.  I love the ocean beads and this is going to turn out super nice!


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> Woo!  My SO's parents sent me TWO beads as my birthday!  They sent me a silver and a glass.  The silver is Ocean, and the glass is Whitecap.  LOVE it!  I was only expecting one!  This was a nice surprise!



What a nice gift,  your bracelet is really coming along!  

Taking my daughter back to college today and am going to stop by a mall Richmond that has both a Trollbeads dealer and a Pandora store.   Good times!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> What a nice gift,  your bracelet is really coming along!
> 
> Taking my daughter back to college today and am going to stop by a mall Richmond that has both a Trollbeads dealer and a Pandora store.   Good times!



Oooo have fun!


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> Oooo have fun!


 
It was fun, I got a couple new beads for my beach bracelet that I traded out, the Florence and the Moon Ocean.  But, got stuck in a huge snow storm about an hour and a half from home and had to stay the night in a hotel.   Ugh!   So glad to be back home now.


----------



## LindaP

Engel said:


> lol
> 
> would it be too much to see a group shot of all your bracelets and beads (troll and dora) together?
> 
> i obsess with my bracelet as well! but I'm not doing a theme as of now, as I'm getting beads that don't fit each other, but all beads I love! when i have more beads I'm sure the combos will start to happen though!
> 
> 
> I can't wait for my faerybeads dragon lock! so excited!


 
Engel,  when does the dragon lock come in?  How exciting!!

I took a group shot just for you, haha.  Then I ended up taking a ton of pics and maybe I'll get brave enough to post them in the BT forum as well.   It's sunny out today so I took them outside,  there might be some odd shadowing, and some are on a mirror and the sky is above plus the little trellis I am under.


----------



## LindaP

Beach with my new beads,  love them!






Group -











Fireflies -


----------



## pandapharm

Linda your bracelets look so beautiful!!! You have such an eye for color!!


----------



## LindaP

pandapharm said:


> Linda your bracelets look so beautiful!!! You have such an eye for color!!


 
Thank you!       When building the fireflies I was lucky to have a patient sales assoc,  I must have taken nearly an hour trying on various beads next to them.


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> Engel,  when does the dragon lock come in?  How exciting!!
> 
> I took a group shot just for you, haha.  Then I ended up taking a ton of pics and maybe I'll get brave enough to post them in the BT forum as well.   It's sunny out today so I took them outside,  there might be some odd shadowing, and some are on a mirror and the sky is above plus the little trellis I am under.



LOVE the ocean theme! Mine is going to be quite similar. I am so excited! Great minds think alike!


----------



## dcooney4

LindaP- Wow wow wow! They are so beautiful! You really know how to put a bracelet together.


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> LOVE the ocean theme! Mine is going to be quite similar. I am so excited! Great minds think alike!


 
A beach theme rocks, so much fun!  I love this idea so much a friend was telling me I need to switch over to a necklace so I can fit more beads on.  

So what beads are next on your list to add to yours?   

I keep thinking I should have an azure bubbles on there..


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> A beach theme rocks, so much fun! I love this idea so much a friend was telling me I need to switch over to a necklace so I can fit more beads on.
> 
> So what beads are next on your list to add to yours?
> 
> I keep thinking I should have an azure bubbles on there..


 
You HAVE to get an azure bubble bead!  It has turned out to be one of my favorite glass beads by far.  Butyou will have to buy it in person, it is a bead that has alot of differences from bead to bead!
I have decided that I am going to do what you are doing and have a separate lock and bracelet for my forest/pond theme... the fish doesn't seem to fit in too well, going for the bog flower lock!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> Engel, when does the dragon lock come in? How exciting!!
> 
> I took a group shot just for you, haha. Then I ended up taking a ton of pics and maybe I'll get brave enough to post them in the BT forum as well. It's sunny out today so I took them outside, there might be some odd shadowing, and some are on a mirror and the sky is above plus the little trellis I am under.


 
WOW love the pics!
What I love even more is that you have Pandora and Trollbeads right next to each other... Now I can see the difference between the two!
The trollbeads look more organic, while Pandora looks more streamlined.
Thank you for the pics, your bracelets are lovely.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Linda-Your bracelets are gorgeous!  I just got Moon Ocean recently and it's LOVE!

Looking at your color selection, I think you might enjoy some wood beads?  Trollbeads Baden-Baden (Nadia, has her own section on BeadThrilled) has some beads called Wood Sprites.  They have the small silver core and are really, really nice.  I have one in the Plum Wood.  They are NOT Trollbeads, but if you like artisan beads too, check them out!


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> You HAVE to get an azure bubble bead! It has turned out to be one of my favorite glass beads by far. But you will have to buy it in person, it is a bead that has alot of differences from bead to bead!
> I have decided that I am going to do what you are doing and have a separate lock and bracelet for my forest/pond theme... the fish doesn't seem to fit in too well, going for the bog flower lock!!!


 
It will be fun to go azure bubble shopping from place to place! As for my lock, well I love the big flower lock but I had originally used the tree lock with my fireflies and that was great too. But, I am between bracelet sizes and I found that full it just wasn't as comfortable as my beach and going up to the next size was so big it rolled off my hand. So switching to a big lock was the solution for a perfect fit.

Also, I ordered from this online shop called The Bead Cage (they are on Facebook too), they take pics of their beads so you will know what you're getting when you order. Very cool! They packaged my order beautifully and included a little tote bag. Too cute!

http://www.localonlinedealer.com/trollbeads.html


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> It will be fun to go azure bubble shopping from place to place! As for my lock, well I love the big flower lock but I had originally used the tree lock with my fireflies and that was great too. But, I am between bracelet sizes and I found that full it just wasn't as comfortable as my beach and going up to the next size was so big it rolled off my hand. So switching to a big lock was the solution for a perfect fit.
> 
> Also, I ordered from this online shop called The Bead Cage (they are on Facebook too), they take pics of their beads so you will know what you're getting when you order. Very cool! They packaged my order beautifully and included a little tote bag. Too cute!
> 
> http://www.localonlinedealer.com/trollbeads.html


 
Awesome packaging!


----------



## revy33

The HK Trollbeads collection is out! What do you ladies think of it?


----------



## pandapharm

revy33 said:
			
		

> The HK Trollbeads collection is out! What do you ladies think of it?



im a little eh.. they could have been much more creative. the silvers look similar to the limited edition Chinese set and the recent zodiac set. the glass is pretty but the design still is a pretty loose concept. the mahjong tile is. eat though. I think there could have been a lot of cool designs...like a junk boat, or one of the foo dogs (for good luck, they look like the lions with lots of hair) or the string of fireworks people hang during the new year...yeah I feel like they've dropped the ball on a lot of the wt designs. many troll enthusiasts could have designed better sets.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I have a feeling we are nearing the end of the WT beads.  Australia is next week and then supposedly all dealers worldwide will have one opportunity to order any WT bids as a one shot deal.

I was pretty disappointed with HK beads, but I thought the glass was beautiful.  I ordered one for me and one for DIL.


----------



## revy33

I have to say I agree with you...the blue skyline bead is beautiful but the rest of the collection lacks creativity/originality. I might get the mahjong bead too though because I like to play mahjong kind of on the fence about getting the other two. Too similar to the Chinese silvers collection that came out before.


----------



## revy33

Just received my orders from Perlen and the crazy Beadz n bagz 50% off sale!
My Japanese & Summer Ocean bracelet. (can't wait for it to get warmer and enough with the snow already!)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The Japanese set is really pretty.  I only have the blooming sakura, but I hope to get the rest eventually!


----------



## Magrat

OK I am about to show my ignorance...  What is HK and where can I see it?


----------



## hunniesochic

Magrat said:
			
		

> OK I am about to show my ignorance...  What is HK and where can I see it?



HK means Hello Kitty. You can do a search for it, but HK might have a lot of searches popping up since its pretty popular on tPF. Perhaps someone here can like you directly to it. Sorry, not much help.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Monica

hunniesochic said:


> HK means Hello Kitty. You can do a search for it, but HK might have a lot of searches popping up since its pretty popular on tPF. Perhaps someone here can like you directly to it. Sorry, not much help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I thought Hong Kong. Troll beads created a World tour design line, offering beads from Germany, the Netherlands, South Africa, Hong Kong etc.


----------



## revy33

HK=Trollbeads world tour Hong Kong. Sorry I wasn't clear.
here's the link:
http://www.trollbeads.com/en-us/content/USD/news/world-tour-hong-kong/


----------



## LindaP

revy33 said:


> The HK Trollbeads collection is out! What do you ladies think of it?


 
I really like the skyline bead, so pretty!

Linda


----------



## LindaP

Random picture, some of my favorite beads that haven't made their way into a finished bracelet.  I'm thinking of doing one in all azure bubbles,   I've got two now and they are so pretty!  Don't know what to do with the purple ones yet.   I went to a place yesterday that hadn't yet raised their prices on silvers so I got the Ice Bear for $53.


----------



## pandapharm

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> HK means Hello Kitty. You can do a search for it, but HK might have a lot of searches popping up since its pretty popular on tPF. Perhaps someone here can like you directly to it. Sorry, not much help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


We don't talk about hello kitty here! only beads!!! lol




			
				Monica said:
			
		

> I thought Hong Kong. Troll beads created a World tour design line, offering beads from Germany, the Netherlands, South Africa, Hong Kong etc.



HK means Hong Kong here in reference to the world tour releases.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The pictures should be up on Trollbeads Universe (.com) now.


----------



## xPandoraLuvx

Hi, could anyone give me a list of troll charms that fit on Pandora, I love both but I dont want to buy 2 bracelets


----------



## Kitsunegrl

http://www.trollbeadsgallery.com/categories/Trollbeads-That-Fit-Other-Bead-Brand-Chains/    This should give you a good start.  You can always call and ask about a specific bead because I don't know how often the list is updated.
Also, the UU (universal uniques) are larger cored glass beads that are specifically made to fit most chains, so definitely take a look at those too!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> Random picture, some of my favorite beads that haven't made their way into a finished bracelet. I'm thinking of doing one in all azure bubbles, I've got two now and they are so pretty! Don't know what to do with the purple ones yet. I went to a place yesterday that hadn't yet raised their prices on silvers so I got the Ice Bear for $53.


 
I have a 2nd azure bubbles on the way as well.


----------



## hunniesochic

Monica said:


> I thought Hong Kong. Troll beads created a World tour design line, offering beads from Germany, the Netherlands, South Africa, Hong Kong etc.



ohhhhhh. Ops. LOL Sorry.


----------



## dcooney4

Today, I bought another murano called green shadow. It was on sale so I decided why not,even though I was going to change the color scheme. At least now I have three beads on the bracelet.


----------



## gelbergirl

I liked the HK WT beads. 
Love the WT campaign in general, though do not own too many.
Debut of Australia WT beads just hours away!!!!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> I liked the HK WT beads.
> Love the WT campaign in general, though do not own too many.
> Debut of Australia WT beads just hours away!!!!!!!


 
I really want an Australia bead!


----------



## darkangel07760

Oi I have a small issue.  For my birthday, a bunch of my friends got together and bought me 2 glass Trollbeads... issue is, I don't like them... The colors aren't my thing... I tried to exchange them at the place where they had gotten them for me, but because I didn't know who the specific person was nor did I have a receipt, I couldn't exchange them.  Bummed.  
Any ideas?  Anyone know of any shops that would be nice enough to let me exchange?  I am in California, so either brick and mortar or online? I also need a stopper and a couple other beads... Gah!


----------



## jollywa

revy33 said:


> HK=Trollbeads world tour Hong Kong. Sorry I wasn't clear.
> here's the link:
> http://www.trollbeads.com/en-us/content/USD/news/world-tour-hong-kong/



I haven't bought any Troll beads for awhile, but seeing this HK collection makes me want to add some. My bracelet has a China theme. I am not Chinese, but I go there often for work and I like the connection I feel when I wear the bracelet.

Is it true that you can only get it in HK? I shall have to look for it when I go there in April, if that is the case. I wonder if I could pre-order it?


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> Oi I have a small issue. For my birthday, a bunch of my friends got together and bought me 2 glass Trollbeads... issue is, I don't like them... The colors aren't my thing... I tried to exchange them at the place where they had gotten them for me, but because I didn't know who the specific person was nor did I have a receipt, I couldn't exchange them. Bummed.
> Any ideas? Anyone know of any shops that would be nice enough to let me exchange? I am in California, so either brick and mortar or online? I also need a stopper and a couple other beads... Gah!


 
Oh no, good luck with this!  This is the issue of getting beads as gifts isn't it and even if you exchange them,  wont they ask you where the beads are?

Pandora has always been great about doing an exchange for me at their concept stores even without a receipt but I haven't yet tried with troll.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Darkangel-Maybe keep them and see if they grow on you?  You might be surprised!  What beads were they?  If you can't get an exchange, maybe you can swap them on BT.

I finally got to redo some bracelets and play with my RAF charity bead.  It's so cute!


----------



## dcooney4

I looks fantastic.


----------



## LindaP

I was at a jewelry store the other day that had trollbeads and when I spotted this Sea Urchin I had to get it!  I've swapped out with my old one on the Beach bracelet,  I love that it has a blue/purple tinge to the spots.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

That's a very good sea urchin!


----------



## LindaP

Kitsunegrl said:


> That's a very good sea urchin!


 
Thanks!  Now what to do with the sea urchin I replaced...


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> Oh no, good luck with this! This is the issue of getting beads as gifts isn't it and even if you exchange them, wont they ask you where the beads are?
> 
> Pandora has always been great about doing an exchange for me at their concept stores even without a receipt but I haven't yet tried with troll.


 


Kitsunegrl said:


> Darkangel-Maybe keep them and see if they grow on you? You might be surprised! What beads were they? If you can't get an exchange, maybe you can swap them on BT.
> 
> I finally got to redo some bracelets and play with my RAF charity bead. It's so cute!


 
Luckily, I called the second nearest shop that has Troll, and they are willing to exchange them for me.  Phew!  From now on, I am going to ask for silvers or gift certificates!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> I was at a jewelry store the other day that had trollbeads and when I spotted this Sea Urchin I had to get it! I've swapped out with my old one on the Beach bracelet, I love that it has a blue/purple tinge to the spots.


 
I love that Sea Urchin.  I say, put them both on your bracelet!


----------



## gelbergirl

darkangel07760 said:


> Luckily, I called the second nearest shop that has Troll, and they are willing to exchange them for me.  Phew!  From now on, I am going to ask for silvers or gift certificates!



That's good news!  Glad you called.


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> That's good news! Glad you called.


 
Me too!  Thanks


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> Luckily, I called the second nearest shop that has Troll, and they are willing to exchange them for me. Phew! From now on, I am going to ask for silvers or gift certificates!


 
That's terrfic,   good for them, sounds like they have good customer service.


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> That's terrfic, good for them, sounds like they have good customer service.


I know, right?  I knew I had a 50/50 chance, I would have totally understood if they had said no, because I don't have the receipt, but because of this, I am going to buy a few beads while I am there! I am going Saturday, can't wait to go!!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I posted this on the Pandora thread too, but these glass beads are quite pretty:
http://www.eaglebaydesigns.com/
Anyone ever bought from them?


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> I posted this on the Pandora thread too, but these glass beads are quite pretty:
> http://www.eaglebaydesigns.com/
> Anyone ever bought from them?


 
I hadn't heard from them before but they are gorgeous!  I love that seafoam green with bubbles,  you are going to get me in trouble, lol.

I also like Macrow beads and I heard of them on TBB -

http://www.macrow.co/default/beads-charms/macrow-beads.html

Linda


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> I hadn't heard from them before but they are gorgeous! I love that seafoam green with bubbles, you are going to get me in trouble, lol.
> 
> I also like Macrow beads and I heard of them on TBB -
> 
> http://www.macrow.co/default/beads-charms/macrow-beads.html
> 
> Linda


 
Cool! I will check them out


----------



## LindaP

LindaP said:


> I hadn't heard from them before but they are gorgeous! I love that seafoam green with bubbles, you are going to get me in trouble, lol.
> 
> I also like Macrow beads and I heard of them on TBB -
> 
> http://www.macrow.co/default/beads-charms/macrow-beads.html
> 
> Linda


 
Oops, I should have said I heard of them on BT,   BeadThrilled.    :shame:


----------



## gelbergirl

Went to LD yesterday and purchased Big Flower lock and (free) chain.
Looking to overseas for some beads to place on it!  
~ the excitement of a new bracelet and beads!!! ~~


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> Went to LD yesterday and purchased Big Flower lock and (free) chain.
> Looking to overseas for some beads to place on it!
> ~ the excitement of a new bracelet and beads!!! ~~


 
I just got the big flower lock a few days ago, I love it!  What beads are you looking for?


----------



## darkangel07760

Today I am taking a trip to my local retailer to swap my beads out for ones that will look better on my bracelet.  
Here is my little issue: I bought the frog prince bead and I LOVE it, but I have been having a really hard time trying to get beads to complement it!
here is a pic if you are not familiar with him:
http://www.trollbeadsuniverse.com/global/en-us/products/world tour/de61701(base_eur)
The bead I have is actually a brighter green glass... almost like a cool mint green.  
What glass beads would work best with this color in your opinion?


----------



## gelbergirl

^ I am wondering if a sea foam colored green or something like a jade bead might be good.  Good time of year to find green beads though with St Paddys day!

I am looking to have a more fun and colorful bracelet this time, though like one TB dealer told me, "these things start one way and end another way, you can not change who you are."

Anyway, I really want the Reef bead from WT Australia, so that is colorful.
And I am looking at some fun retired beads, but I have to really get to work in looking for those.


----------



## gelbergirl

^^ darkangel, maybe try the Lithewania WT bead, or something blue to go with frog prince bead?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

How about some ambers to go with that frog prince?


----------



## LindaP

Kitsunegrl said:


> How about some ambers to go with that frog prince?


 

I second this one!!   Or maybe one of the Picasso Jaspers?


----------



## spunah

Can I do some show and tell? =) I'm a newly minted Trollbeads fan, and I went all out. I'm now super broke! LOL....I would like some people to tell me how pretty these babies are, so that I can justify the cost, hehe.

The leather bracelet with the "victory" charm is for my boyfriend's congratulatory gift on getting a new job! =)


----------



## darkangel07760

spunah said:


> Can I do some show and tell? =) I'm a newly minted Trollbeads fan, and I went all out. I'm now super broke! LOL....I would like some people to tell me how pretty these babies are, so that I can justify the cost, hehe.
> 
> The leather bracelet with the "victory" charm is for my boyfriend's congratulatory gift on getting a new job! =)


 
Love it!  Lol yep I am sorta broke right now too... And I already want more!  But I am going to wait until the Mother's Day trunk show... I just have to wait 2 months!!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I got my greedy hands on the Chinese Zodiacs finally!  Gosh, I really love them!
Stepson & his family gave me the cappucino flower and coffee mug for my birthday.
Then I got an email from the Commons that stated I earned a $47 bead.  I chose the phoenix so I have that on the way.  So happy!


----------



## pandapharm

Kitsunegrl said:


> I got my greedy hands on the Chinese Zodiacs finally!  Gosh, I really love them!
> Stepson & his family gave me the cappucino flower and coffee mug for my birthday.
> Then I got an email from the Commons that stated I earned a $47 bead.  I chose the phoenix so I have that on the way.  So happy!



beautiful collection! the chinese zodiacs look so nice with your japan sakura and kimono set and all the flowers. beautiful OAF as well!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> I got my greedy hands on the Chinese Zodiacs finally! Gosh, I really love them!
> Stepson & his family gave me the cappucino flower and coffee mug for my birthday.
> Then I got an email from the Commons that stated I earned a $47 bead. I chose the phoenix so I have that on the way. So happy!


 
Yay!  I am very happy for you!


----------



## gelbergirl

Kitsunegrl said:


> I got my greedy hands on the Chinese Zodiacs finally!  Gosh, I really love them!
> Stepson & his family gave me the cappucino flower and coffee mug for my birthday.
> Then I got an email from the Commons that stated I earned a $47 bead.  I chose the phoenix so I have that on the way.  So happy!



This looks so pretty.


----------



## Engel

LindaP said:


> Engel,  when does the dragon lock come in?  How exciting!!
> 
> I took a group shot just for you, haha.  Then I ended up taking a ton of pics and maybe I'll get brave enough to post them in the BT forum as well.   It's sunny out today so I took them outside,  there might be some odd shadowing, and some are on a mirror and the sky is above plus the little trellis I am under.



sorry for the delay response! wow, Linda! you have been busy!  
someday I hope to have a 2 toned pandora as well! and all your beads are gorgeous, I just love them all, really!


----------



## Engel

I will just copy a post I made on BT with my new bead villa that arrived today (lazy to type it all again):



Picture of the front of my bead villa:





picture of the back part, sporting the trollbeads logo:





The front part opened:





on the part for bracelets, are resting my 2 pandora bracelets, still in progress (and someday when i manage to get a smaller pandora jewelry box they will move bead boxes. ):






a view into my huge*cof cof not* troll collection:






the 3 glass beads on the first rod, on the far right, are not trolls, the purple and light blue OOAK is from macrow (it is purple on the background, not dark blue as my camera seemed to want it.) the dark blue with glitter is from njewel and i bought it pre-loved from snork here on the forum and the purple bubbles was made by a member here, wilsche!   
the silver that is forever alone on the rod next to it is an ohm bead, a roller skate (all the other beads are troll):





a closer view on my non troll beads:






(again, the background of the OOAK is purple, not dark blue, and those pictures are frustrated attempts to capture its true beautiful colors, but i didnt succed this time)






and a close up on the roller skate from OHM beads, I want to buy a pandora toogle bracelet for this bead to wear it on its own:






Last, but not least, a picture of my 2 mexico locks (you all saw already my greyhounds and my troll locks, so i wont post them again). one is orange and green the other is green and blue (pictures of both sides):


----------



## gelbergirl

Engel, really nice box, and lovely close up pics of your beads!


----------



## pandapharm

beautiful box! where did you get it from? I'd love something like that to store my beads. idk if you saw as the pandora thread moves so quickly but pandora is coming out with some travel charm dangles this summer so you may have some to add to your travel bracelet!


----------



## Mlendra

An updated pic of my Trollbead bracelet.

From left to right:
Flower bead in pink/white
Pandora dog bead
Light blue bead from the Japanese Kimono collection
Silver heart bead made by my DBF
Dark blue bead from the Japanese Kimono collection
Pandory bunny bead
Peach bead from the Japanese Kimono collection






I plan to add the tea and coffee cups from the SS12 collection next, for my bday!


----------



## LindaP

Engel said:


> I will just copy a post I made on BT with my new bead villa that arrived today (lazy to type it all again):
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of the front of my bead villa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture of the back part, sporting the trollbeads logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front part opened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the part for bracelets, are resting my 2 pandora bracelets, still in progress (and someday when i manage to get a smaller pandora jewelry box they will move bead boxes. ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a view into my huge*cof cof not* troll collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 3 glass beads on the first rod, on the far right, are not trolls, the purple and light blue OOAK is from macrow (it is purple on the background, not dark blue as my camera seemed to want it.) the dark blue with glitter is from njewel and i bought it pre-loved from snork here on the forum and the purple bubbles was made by a member here, wilsche!
> the silver that is forever alone on the rod next to it is an ohm bead, a roller skate (all the other beads are troll):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a closer view on my non troll beads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (again, the background of the OOAK is purple, not dark blue, and those pictures are frustrated attempts to capture its true beautiful colors, but i didnt succed this time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up on the roller skate from OHM beads, I want to buy a pandora toogle bracelet for this bead to wear it on its own:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last, but not least, a picture of my 2 mexico locks (you all saw already my greyhounds and my troll locks, so i wont post them again). one is orange and green the other is green and blue (pictures of both sides):


 

Oh WOW that box is so cool, lucky you!!

I have been getting together a bunch of azure bubbles to do their own bracelet with some Red Bali Frog sea turtles mixed in there,  can't wait!

Linda


----------



## jollywa

Mlendra said:


> An updated pic of my Trollbead bracelet.
> 
> From left to right:
> Flower bead in pink/white
> Pandora dog bead
> Light blue bead from the Japanese Kimono collection
> Silver heart bead made by my DBF
> Dark blue bead from the Japanese Kimono collection
> Pandory bunny bead
> Peach bead from the Japanese Kimono collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to add the tea and coffee cups from the SS12 collection next, for my bday!



Love your bracelet. Love the mix. I like how well the Pandora bunny fits in with all the Troll beads.


----------



## jollywa

You guys are tremendous enablers. I was lirking for months and resisting the urge to add to my bracelet until everyone started posting about the Chinese zodiac beads. I was hooked. My bracelet has  a distinctly Chinese feel to it. I wanted to do that because I spend so much time in China for my work. 

At any rate, today I stopped  by my dealer. I replaced the Glass Troll bead that mysteriously disappeared when I took it into my old dealer for cleaning last year. I think they dropped it and lost it, more than pinching it per se. But they would not come good for it. So I use another dealer now. Enough about that. 

So first of all I replaced the lost bead. And I also bought the dragon and the snake, which are my husband's and my 'animals', as they say in China. 

Here is a picture of it. I have two non-Troll glass beads on it, which I love and which have the same 'feel' as the rest of the bracelet. Maybe I will rotate the zodiac beads a bit and re-post later. I am actually quite afraid of snakes, but in the zodiac, not so much. And this one is actually rather cute. Let's hope I put it in there right.


----------



## pandapharm

jollywa said:
			
		

> You guys are tremendous enablers. I was lirking for months and resisting the urge to add to my bracelet until everyone started posting about the Chinese zodiac beads. I was hooked. My bracelet has  a distinctly Chinese feel to it. I wanted to do that because I spend so much time in China for my work.
> 
> At any rate, today I stopped  by my dealer. I replaced the Glass Troll bead that mysteriously disappeared when I took it into my old dealer for cleaning last year. I think they dropped it and lost it, more than pinching it per se. But they would not come good for it. So I use another dealer now. Enough about that.
> 
> So first of all I replaced the lost bead. And I also bought the dragon and the snake, which are my husband's and my 'animals', as they say in China.
> 
> Here is a picture of it. I have two non-Troll glass beads on it, which I love and which have the same 'feel' as the rest of the bracelet. Maybe I will rotate the zodiac beads a bit and re-post later. I am actually quite afraid of snakes, but in the zodiac, not so much. And this one is actually rather cute. Let's hope I put it in there right.



it looks great!!! I love the airy, up in the clouds heavenly feel. glad you were able to find a new dealer!!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Engel-What an awesome beadbox!  It's great to see your collection growing!

Mlendra & Jollywa-Yay for new bead friends!  LOL...It's so much fun to be able to create your own bracelet and change it at will, I hope you guys stick around!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> Oh WOW that box is so cool, lucky you!!
> 
> I have been getting together a bunch of azure bubbles to do their own bracelet with some Red Bali Frog sea turtles mixed in there, can't wait!
> 
> Linda


 
I really like the red bali frog beads, and I think your idea with sea turtles and azure bubbles sounds awesome. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Engel

gelbergirl said:


> Engel, really nice box, and lovely close up pics of your beads!






LindaP said:


> Oh WOW that box is so cool, lucky you!!
> 
> I have been getting together a bunch of azure bubbles to do their own bracelet with some Red Bali Frog sea turtles mixed in there,  can't wait!
> 
> Linda





thank you!! I am in love with it! every time I pass it by, I stare at it, and go close open it and look at the beads... it is like my pet. 




pandapharm said:


> beautiful box! where did you get it from? I'd love something like that to store my beads. idk if you saw as the pandora thread moves so quickly but pandora is coming out with some travel charm dangles this summer so you may have some to add to your travel bracelet!



are there non dangling ones, besides the bus?

as I read they were sold originally only from german retailers, because it was a box for LDs only, but one LD started to sell it to customers, trollbeas germany saw a way of profit and started to make them. steffans (online store from the UK) has around 5 of them left, £299.00 each (in germany it costs 289 euros)


http://www.steffans.co.uk/trollbeads-m-4.html?categoryid=624





Kitsunegrl said:


> Engel-What an awesome beadbox!  It's great to see your collection growing!
> 
> Mlendra & Jollywa-Yay for new bead friends!  LOL...It's so much fun to be able to create your own bracelet and change it at will, I hope you guys stick around!



Thank you! it grew more than I thought it would since I started pandoras middle december and trollbeads on the 23rd of december! i can't imagine how much i got since them!

but i wish i had a bead friend near by. lol


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> I really like the red bali frog beads, and I think your idea with sea turtles and azure bubbles sounds awesome. Can't wait to see it.


 
Thanks!!  Which of their beads has caught your eye?  I'm still in beach mode even though I've done the bracelet,  I keep changing it up.


----------



## LindaP

Engel said:


> thank you!! I am in love with it! every time I pass it by, I stare at it, and go close open it and look at the beads... it is like my pet.
> 
> l


 
Ha! That's cute.


----------



## pandapharm

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I really like the red bali frog beads, and I think your idea with sea turtles and azure bubbles sounds awesome. Can't wait to see it.


love red bali frog but havent gotten any yet. they have some of the best details!! which ones are you looking at?




			
				Engel said:
			
		

> are there non dangling ones, besides the bus?
> 
> as I read they were sold originally only from german retailers, because it was a box for LDs only, but one LD started to sell it to customers, trollbeas germany saw a way of profit and started to make them. steffans (online store from the UK) has around 5 of them left, £299.00 each (in germany it costs 289 euros)
> 
> http://www.steffans.co.uk/trollbeads-m-4.html?categoryid=624


the bus is part of the Olympics trio...the other travel charms I am reading about that are coming out in the summer are dangles. 

the jewelry box is so neat. wish I could afford one of those! maybe someday


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> Thanks!! Which of their beads has caught your eye? I'm still in beach mode even though I've done the bracelet, I keep changing it up.


 
From the red bali frog eads, I really like the lotus clasp, the octopus, and some of the shells!


----------



## mary333

Hi Everyone! I recently became interested in Trollbeads and I read this whole thread and I love all of your pictures and stories. I have been addicted to Pandora and it's basically all I think about! But now I'm afraid I'm becoming addicted to Trollbeads. I bought the large flower lock and a bracelet and I'm so happy! I have my Pandora charms on it for now and I'm so relieved to not have to screw everything on. I need a break from that. Today I bought the lucky dragon bead and I would love your opinions on it because it looks like many of you have it. Does it constantly lay on its back with its feet in the air when it's on your bracelet? I love it but I'm not sure if I love it actually on my bracelet. Thank you all so much!


----------



## jollywa

marcy333 said:


> Does it constantly lay on its back with its feet in the air when it's on your bracelet? I love it but I'm not sure if I love it actually on my bracelet. Thank you all so much!



I never thought about it that way, but perhaps he does lay on his back a lot. My beads all seem to move around, and I just got used to it. I do wish there were some sort of stopper or clasp that I could put on there to keep them in place. They all seem to congregate at the bottom of the bracelet below my hand, rather than staying nicely like the Pandora beads do when you put the clips in place. I am not crazy about the Troll stoppers. Unless they have come up with something new, the ones I saw looked liked little rubber bands. I didn't get them because I couldn't see that being good for the silver in the bracelet.
That said, I do prefer my Troll beads over my Pandora, perhaps because I think Troll executes my chosen theme (China) better than Pandora does.


----------



## mary333

Thank you Jollywa for your response! I wore the lucky dragon all day today and I really love him. He does turn a lot but he seemed to be standing up on his feet quite a bit too. He is my favorite charm right now. I will definitely be keeping him. Now what should my next charm be? I like the mermaid, troll, coin, Venus, and maternity. Any opinions?


----------



## darkangel07760

marcy333 said:


> Thank you Jollywa for your response! I wore the lucky dragon all day today and I really love him. He does turn a lot but he seemed to be standing up on his feet quite a bit too. He is my favorite charm right now. I will definitely be keeping him. Now what should my next charm be? I like the mermaid, troll, coin, Venus, and maternity. Any opinions?



That is a tough question! I want them all.


----------



## jollywa

marcy333 said:


> Now what should my next charm be? I like the mermaid, troll, coin, Venus, and maternity. Any opinions?



While it is really not in the "China" theme of my bracelet, I really like my Glass Troll. It looks nice, no matter what colour the other beads are that I put onto the bracelet. It really is quite striking on the bracelet. Not the cheapest of the beads, but certainly one that stands out in a nice way.


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> From the red bali frog beads, I really like the lotus clasp, the octopus, and some of the shells!


 
The lotus clasp is so pretty!  I am going back and forth on whether or not to get the octopus..

My daughter is home from college for spring break and snitched a couple of my Red Bali Frog beads so now I am waiting on replacements,  my beach bracelet is all taken apart and I miss it!


----------



## gelbergirl

what are the red bali frog beads?


----------



## mary333

I bought a new charm today! I couldn't resist the baby! It looks like it's screaming and crying. It's perfect for me because my younger daughter screams all the time, even though she's no longer a baby. Her screaming and crying has taken years off my life! This charm helps me see the humor in it. That's why I love it. (and my screaming daughter)


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> The lotus clasp is so pretty! I am going back and forth on whether or not to get the octopus..
> 
> My daughter is home from college for spring break and snitched a couple of my Red Bali Frog beads so now I am waiting on replacements, my beach bracelet is all taken apart and I miss it!


 
I gotta say, the octopus looks pretty awesome...


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> what are the red bali frog beads?


 
Check them out here:
http://redbalifrog.beadsensation.com/redbalifrog/beads.html


----------



## LindaP

I got some new Azure Bubbles in today, love them!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> I got some new Azure Bubbles in today, love them!


 
OMG I LOVE them!!!  Did you choose them yourself, or was it random from an online shop?


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> OMG I LOVE them!!!  Did you choose them yourself, or was it random from an online shop?



I got them from Trollbeads at the Commons,  I just asked Mary to pick out whatever she thought was pretty.   She always has a beautiful selection of beads!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> I got them from Trollbeads at the Commons, I just asked Mary to pick out whatever she thought was pretty. She always has a beautiful selection of beads!


 
LOVE that shop!!!


----------



## pandapharm

LindaP said:


> I got some new Azure Bubbles in today, love them!


 
gorgeous!!! can never go wrong with azure bubbles, so many different variations!!


----------



## mary333

I was just starting my Trollbeads journey.... Scoping out the beads I want and memorizing the catalogue. I'm even beginning to like Troll a bit more than Pandora and that's saying a lot! I was getting to know the salespeople. They were much less professional than Pandora I must say, texting on their phones while I was shopping, not knowing the prices, and not knowing how to attach the safety chain but whatever. In my mind, Trollbeads are more bohemian and earthy so the difference in their salespeople was all part of the charm. They had every bead and that's really all I cared about. So I was shocked yesterday when I went to browse and the store was gone!!!! Just empty! It was a large open store in the center of the mall and now it's no more. Small shops still carry Trollbeads but their selection is minimal and it's not their main focus. I'm very disappointed. I guess I could use eBay but I just bought one and I'm afraid it's fake. Its definitely easier to go the Pandora route, at least where I live.


----------



## jollywa

marcy333 said:


> I was shocked yesterday when I went to browse and the store was gone!!!! Just empty! It was a large open store in the center of the mall and now it's no more.



Marcy333, that sucks! But don't give up on Troll yet. I love my Troll bracelet!

If you live in the USA, you should be able to find legit online sources quite easily. I'd be a bit leery of eBay, too. 

That said, I did buy a Pandora dragon bead on eBay once and it was real. Looked more like a dinosaur than a dragon, but I can hardly hold the seller responsible for that. I kept it anyways.

I had lunch with a friend yesterday and we were laughing about our Pandora bracelets - her dog bead that looks like a pig, her sheep that  looks like a dog and my dragon that looks like a dinosaur. We decided that Pandora should send their designers to the zoo to look at the animals before they let them design any more animal beads. But we didn't think Pandora would appreciate the feedback.


----------



## mary333

Jollywa, that is so funny about Pandora's animals! I would have loved to have been a part of that conversation! I totally agree. I love Pandora but there's something a little darker about Troll and I love that too. They're definitely more unique because they're harder to find. I bought the mermaid off eBay and it actually is authentic because I took it to a local jewelry store who sells Trollbeads (small selection) and it was identical. It's a very small, light bead. It's not my favorite but maybe it will grow on me. A Hallmark store near me has a pretty big selection of Trollbeads I just found out. 

Jollywa, thanks for always answering me! I appreciate it! I would post pics but I cannot figure it out! I'll try again though!


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I stopped by the store that sells troll beads and ended up getting the retiring rainbow murano. At the rate I am going my bracelet may end up all murano.


----------



## LindaP

jollywa said:


> Marcy333, that sucks! But don't give up on Troll yet. I love my Troll bracelet!
> 
> If you live in the USA, you should be able to find legit online sources quite easily. I'd be a bit leery of eBay, too.
> 
> That said, I did buy a Pandora dragon bead on eBay once and it was real. Looked more like a dinosaur than a dragon, but I can hardly hold the seller responsible for that. I kept it anyways.
> 
> I had lunch with a friend yesterday and we were laughing about our Pandora bracelets - her dog bead that looks like a pig, her sheep that looks like a dog and my dragon that looks like a dinosaur. We decided that Pandora should send their designers to the zoo to look at the animals before they let them design any more animal beads. But we didn't think Pandora would appreciate the feedback.


 

Ha!!  This is what kept me from getting the Pandora Penguin,  I can't quite make out what it looks like except not very much like Penguin,  lol.    Troll can be bad with this too,   it's hard to tell that my Pieces fish are actually fish,  some of their birds are hard to make out.

One thing I will say about the Red Bali Frog beads, the detailing is amazing and they have great representation of their animals.


----------



## LindaP

Taking my daughter back to college today and we are going to stop at a store there that sells Trollbeads, yay!

I've been working on my Sea Turtle (Red Bali Frog) and Azure Bubbles bracelet.  Not entirely happy with it but here it is so far.


----------



## dcooney4

I love it.


----------



## gelbergirl

Too bad the store closed,  I would keep checking with TrollbeadsUniverse website, they tend to add retailers and dealers who sell other jewelry or home decor alongside.
I found one retailer in my area, I had no idea they sold TB.  So I think they are pretty good about replacing dealers quickly.


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> Taking my daughter back to college today and we are going to stop at a store there that sells Trollbeads, yay!
> 
> I've been working on my Sea Turtle (Red Bali Frog) and Azure Bubbles bracelet. Not entirely happy with it but here it is so far.


 
What is it about that beads that you aren't you happy with?  I love all the Azure bubbles, might have to steal this idea from you!


----------



## LindaP

dcooney4 said:


> I love it.


 
Thank you!


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> What is it about that beads that you aren't you happy with? I love all the Azure bubbles, might have to steal this idea from you!


 
I'm wary of ending up with another 'beach' bracelet,  I don't want them to take way from each other.  I really want the focus to be on the sea turtles and think the ocean beads are a little bit of a distraction.   So yesterday I got a couple more wave beads to replace them with.  I'll post a new pic.    I'm also thinking of taking out a few azure bubbles and replacing them with urchins that have a bluish/purple tint, like the one on my beach.  I tried it out in there and it really looked good next to the azure bubbles.


----------



## LindaP

Here is my azure bubbles changing out the couple of ocean beads for additional wave beads to give it a more uniform look.  The sea turtles are riding the waves! 

Darkangel, feel free to steal the idea for an all azure bubbles bracelet as I did the same, haha.   There is a picture of one on BT and I was so taken with how it looked that I decided to do my own.   Though still considering a couple sea urchin glass beads in there this is it for now.


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> I'm wary of ending up with another 'beach' bracelet, I don't want them to take way from each other. I really want the focus to be on the sea turtles and think the ocean beads are a little bit of a distraction. So yesterday I got a couple more wave beads to replace them with. I'll post a new pic. I'm also thinking of taking out a few azure bubbles and replacing them with urchins that have a bluish/purple tint, like the one on my beach. I tried it out in there and it really looked good next to the azure bubbles.


 
Hm.  I see what you mean.  Wave beads sounds like a good difference.  I think that just the azure bubbles would be nice, but if you could post a pic with the sea urchins, I would love to take a look!


----------



## darkangel07760

Anyone here have a leather bracelet?  Interested in seeing modeling pics!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

LindaP-Your bracelet is beeyootifull!  

Darkangel-I have a leather bracelet, but I hardly ever wear it.  For some reason, I think leather bracelets look really cool on other people but dorky on me.  LOL...


----------



## LindaP

Kitsunegrl said:


> LindaP-Your bracelet is beeyootifull!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> Hm. I see what you mean. Wave beads sounds like a good difference. I think that just the azure bubbles would be nice, but if you could post a pic with the sea urchins, I would love to take a look!


 
I only have the one sea urchin that I'm using on my beach but I took it off and put it on there so you could see.   So what do you think,  leave as is or mix in some sea urchins that have the blue/purple tinge to their spots?


----------



## mary333

I am going to try and post pictures! Forgive me if I fail! My charms are mostly Pandora with a few Trollbeads thrown in.


----------



## mary333

I did it! I finally was able to post pictures! Thank goodness for the convenience of tpf app! A whole new world has opened up for me!


----------



## KingK12

I love this look!


----------



## jollywa

LindaP said:


> I only have the one sea urchin that I'm using on my beach but I took it off and put it on there so you could see.   So what do you think,  leave as is or mix in some sea urchins that have the blue/purple tinge to their spots?


I really like this look!


----------



## jollywa

marcy333 said:


> I am going to try and post pictures! Forgive me if I fail! My charms are mostly Pandora with a few Trollbeads thrown in.
> 
> I have the Troll dragon bead, too. Isn't it adorable? I'd like to get another glass bead for my bracelet, but haven't found the one that calls my name just right, yet.


----------



## LindaP

marcy333 said:


> I am going to try and post pictures! Forgive me if I fail! My charms are mostly Pandora with a few Trollbeads thrown in.
> 
> View attachment 1648344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1648345


 
Your bracelets look fab and I am definitely a fan of mixing brands!!


----------



## mary333

Thank you KingK12 and LindaP! I appreciate the compliments! I already took my bracelets apart and have redone them again! They're like toys for grown ups. I don't know what I would do without them. LindaP, your bracelets are all beautiful. You have great taste!

Jollywa, I also want to buy more muranos. I was looking at the root chakra bead the other day. I loved it. That may be my next purchase!


----------



## LindaP

marcy333 said:


> Thank you KingK12 and LindaP! I appreciate the compliments! I already took my bracelets apart and have redone them again! They're like toys for grown ups. I don't know what I would do without them. LindaP, your bracelets are all beautiful. You have great taste!
> 
> Jollywa, I also want to buy more muranos. I was looking at the root chakra bead the other day. I loved it. That may be my next purchase!


 
Toys for grownups, I love it! That's exactly it!  

The chakra beads are lovely.


----------



## darkangel07760

I have the Belly Chakra bead and I LOVE it!


----------



## mary333

Darkangel, I love the chakra beads. They are so beautiful and unique. I actually went to buy one today but the colors were all wrong for my bracelet of dark reds. You really have to see the beads in person. It's unbelievable how the colors can vary so much! I ended up buying a white murano with black squiggles in it (I have forgotten the name!) and the faces fable bead. Here is a picture of my bracelet today. I change it daily.


----------



## mary333

Now I'm taking over the thread! It's so funny to me that every time  I post a picture of my bracelet I can't believe what a mess it looks like! I'm so happy wearing it, I layer it with my Pandora, and I'm thrilled. I love the combination of beads on my wrist. But when I look at the posted picture it looks like a huge mess compared to all the other pictures! I wonder if people think I'm 13 or something. Wow.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Your white bead is a white steel!  Very nice!  I love the Fabled Faces, I made sure to grab one last year.  He's now a retired bead, so good score!


----------



## darkangel07760

marcy333 said:


> Now I'm taking over the thread! It's so funny to me that every time I post a picture of my bracelet I can't believe what a mess it looks like! I'm so happy wearing it, I layer it with my Pandora, and I'm thrilled. I love the combination of beads on my wrist. But when I look at the posted picture it looks like a huge mess compared to all the other pictures! I wonder if people think I'm 13 or something. Wow.


 
What do you see wrong with your bracelet?
I usually am a blue/purple.green girl, so the orange belly chakra bead is usually a solo bead that I pair with my Pandora buddha and my lotus.


----------



## mary333

Kitsunegrl said:


> Your white bead is a white steel!  Very nice!  I love the Fabled Faces, I made sure to grab one last year.  He's now a retired bead, so good score!



Thanks Kitsunegrl! I'm so glad I was able to get some retired beads. I felt really lucky to find the baby troll too!


----------



## mary333

darkangel07760 said:


> What do you see wrong with your bracelet?
> I usually am a blue/purple.green girl, so the orange belly chakra bead is usually a solo bead that I pair with my Pandora buddha and my lotus.



Darkangel, I don't seem to design my bracelets with a pattern. I buy what I like and am too impulsive. I'm happy when I'm wearing it but when I see it off my wrist it looks a bit thrown together. Your combinations sound really nice.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday-I discovered another troll bead store quite a distance away. I asked the woman if they had any retired beads on sale. She said that they never go sale. She then asked me where I bought mine and I told her in another town and I didn't tell her where. She  said the name of the store. I was surprised because it is a good hour and forty minutes from her store. I hope this doesn't cause trouble for my store. I guess there are so few stores in my area that sell troll beads they all know of each other.


----------



## darkangel07760

marcy333 said:


> Darkangel, I don't seem to design my bracelets with a pattern. I buy what I like and am too impulsive. I'm happy when I'm wearing it but when I see it off my wrist it looks a bit thrown together. Your combinations sound really nice.


 
Thank you!  Hm.  Maybe you could wear less beads at a time?  Some folks wear the bracelet filled up completely, but some folks only wear a few beads at a time... Maybe that look would suit you more?


----------



## gelbergirl

marcy333 said:


> Darkangel, I love the chakra beads. They are so beautiful and unique. I actually went to buy one today but the colors were all wrong for my bracelet of dark reds. You really have to see the beads in person. It's unbelievable how the colors can vary so much! I ended up buying a white murano with black squiggles in it (I have forgotten the name!) and the faces fable bead. Here is a picture of my bracelet today. I change it daily.
> 
> View attachment 1650877



It's lovely!  I especially like the dark red colored beads.


----------



## jollywa

LindaP said:


> One thing I will say about the Red Bali Frog beads, the detailing is amazing and they have great representation of their animals.


  After reading about Red Bali Frogs on here, I checked them out. You are right about the level of detail.


----------



## darkangel07760

Boxes!  Neat-o ones!
http://www.wheesh.com/product/673/stackers-jewellery-boxes.htm


----------



## LindaP

jollywa said:


> After reading about Red Bali Frogs on here, I checked them out. You are right about the level of detail.


 
They've become my new obsession!  I have over $300 worth of them in my shopping cart the other day and had to hurry up and shut the browser down because I did something rash, l ol


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> Boxes! Neat-o ones!
> http://www.wheesh.com/product/673/stackers-jewellery-boxes.htm



They are nice!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> They've become my new obsession! I have over $300 worth of them in my shopping cart the other day and had to hurry up and shut the browser down because I did something rash, l ol


 
Tell me about it!  
I really want a few things, but it will have to wait.  I already had my december holiday/february birthday/march tax refund rush, so until next time, I am going to have to buy them the old fashioned way; with my savings!


----------



## mewt

I have the best FI ever... he took me to a new trollbeads store today, and we probably stayed there for a whole hour, he looked over all of them with me. the shopkeepers were sooo patient and pleasant, they were also both collectors! one had been collecting for 8 years!! the store had a promotion where if you bought the black diamond flower and joyful bead, you get a free agate (?) bead, but I really really did not like the new stock of joyful. comparing it to the shopkeeper's own, original joyful, it's so crude and lacks elegance. too bad, because I would've loved to buy the set otherwise!

FI liked the black diamond flower, and he surprised me by purchasing it for me! I was taking out my wallet and he stops me, just a gift for no reason.


----------



## pandapharm

mewt said:
			
		

> I have the best FI ever... he took me to a new trollbeads store today, and we probably stayed there for a whole hour, he looked over all of them with me. the shopkeepers were sooo patient and pleasant, they were also both collectors! one had been collecting for 8 years!! the store had a promotion where if you bought the black diamond flower and joyful bead, you get a free agate (?) bead, but I really really did not like the new stock of joyful. comparing it to the shopkeeper's own, original joyful, it's so crude and lacks elegance. too bad, because I would've loved to buy the set otherwise!
> 
> FI liked the black diamond flower, and he surprised me by purchasing it for me! I was taking out my wallet and he stops me, just a gift for no reason.



you do have the best FI!! how sweet of him and your bracelet looks so nice already. looks perfect with your beautiful lily ring!!


----------



## mewt

I have more than enough beads for a full bracelet, but I prefer the look of a mini-bracelet... kind of a shame to leave out some favorites, but oh well, just better switch them more often! and thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

mewt said:


> I have more than enough beads for a full bracelet, but I prefer the look of a mini-bracelet... kind of a shame to leave out some favorites, but oh well, just better switch them more often! and thanks!


 
Your bracelet looks lovely.  I love your new bead!  I only wear a few beads at a time as well.  I have the day off today, I am going to change up my bracelet right now!


----------



## LindaP

mewt said:


> I have the best FI ever... he took me to a new trollbeads store today, and we probably stayed there for a whole hour, he looked over all of them with me. the shopkeepers were sooo patient and pleasant, they were also both collectors! one had been collecting for 8 years!! the store had a promotion where if you bought the black diamond flower and joyful bead, you get a free agate (?) bead, but I really really did not like the new stock of joyful. comparing it to the shopkeeper's own, original joyful, it's so crude and lacks elegance. too bad, because I would've loved to buy the set otherwise!
> 
> FI liked the black diamond flower, and he surprised me by purchasing it for me! I was taking out my wallet and he stops me, just a gift for no reason.


 

That looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## LindaP

Our local jewelry store sells these pens that have beads already on them but can be swapped out with Troll.   I thought it might be a good idea to use some of the beads I have that haven't made it on to a bracelet.  I got one for me and one for my daughter.

I like how it came out!  They are heavy though, phew, lol   Here are two pictures,  one as they come and the next with me replacing them out for some Troll silvers and azure bubbles.


----------



## gelbergirl

What fun those pens are!  Wonderful option for bead designs.


----------



## darkangel07760

Those pens are so cool!


----------



## gelbergirl

Here is a fun bracelet.  A rooster and a hen, plus WT Australia Reef bead and Triple Pearl.
Just wearing a few beads . . .  along with the Big Flower lock.


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> Here is a fun bracelet.  A rooster and a hen, plus WT Australia Reef bead and Triple Pearl.
> Just wearing a few beads . . .  along with the Big Flower lock.



Oh wow I love that reef bead! Where did you get yours? Very pretty bracelet!


----------



## gelbergirl

Got the Reef bead right off the world tour.  
I had traveled to Australia many many years ago so I really wanted it as the trip was memorable for the Great Barrier Reef and trip to Sydney and the Rainforest.  The bead is my color and the design appeals to me.  Such a good job they did on WT Australia.
I am also pleased with that lock!


----------



## Magrat

mewt said:


> I have more than enough beads for a full bracelet, but I prefer the look of a mini-bracelet... kind of a shame to leave out some favorites, but oh well, just better switch them more often! and thanks!



I prefer the mini-bracelet look too.


----------



## Magrat

gelbergirl said:


> Here is a fun bracelet.  A rooster and a hen, plus WT Australia Reef bead and Triple Pearl.
> Just wearing a few beads . . .  along with the Big Flower lock.



That's lovely!


----------



## darkangel07760

About a month until the next trunk show! Does anyone know if the world tour beads count? I really want to get the glass australian reef bead!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^I think only the US World Tour beads will count towards buy3 get 1.  UNLESS the rumored one time availablility of all WT beads occurs during that time and TB HQ is currently denying that US dealers will be available to order international WT beads.  Of course, they denied Joyful re-release too, so who knows?

I ordered my barrier reef bead from Ma Vie.  I hope to get it soon, they said approximately 3 weeks for shipping from Australia.  You can find them on facebook.


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^I think only the US World Tour beads will count towards buy3 get 1.  UNLESS the rumored one time availablility of all WT beads occurs during that time and TB HQ is currently denying that US dealers will be available to order international WT beads.  Of course, they denied Joyful re-release too, so who knows?
> 
> I ordered my barrier reef bead from Ma Vie.  I hope to get it soon, they said approximately 3 weeks for shipping from Australia.  You can find them on facebook.



Why did you choose Ma Vie? I would LOVE the reef bead and maybe also the one witht the opera house too... What was the pricing of the beads? Was the price of shipping reasonable?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Ma Vie was recommended/approved by BT forum, so I felt safe.  I was able to use a discount code (April 1st only) on the reef bead, so that was a nice little plus.  

I think the bead is $38 or so (USA) and the shipping was $5.50 (USA).  My confirmation email stated 3 weeks was the standard delivery time, but maybe it will be shorter!  

I know people have ordered from Starjewels with no trouble either.


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> About a month until the next trunk show! Does anyone know if the world tour beads count? I really want to get the glass australian reef bead!


 
Really?  I didn't realize another was coming so soon,  terrific!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Yes, I think TB is trying to do 3 scheduled events a year.  Valentine's, Mother's Day and Black Friday/Thanksgiving.


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> Really?  I didn't realize another was coming so soon,  terrific!



I know that my local Trollbeads retailer is having a trunk show on May 3, so it must be around then! So excited! I am saving up!


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> I know that my local Trollbeads retailer is having a trunk show on May 3, so it must be around then! So excited! I am saving up!



Terrific!!


----------



## BeadLuvs

una said:


> I have a Trollbead bracelet, since I've completed it-
> Here:



I'm doing something like this for mine. I figure that I won't have just one bracelet, but I do have to start with just one and this is what I had in mind for my first, then I'll add the rainbow to the others


----------



## BeadLuvs

I just bought my first sterling silver bracelet and the seller said something about tarnishing and keeping it away from sweat, water and lotion. How do you care for yours? Is it a pain in the neck to take care of? Should I had bought the gold? 

Thank you


----------



## LindaP

BeadLuvs said:


> I just bought my first sterling silver bracelet and the seller said something about tarnishing and keeping it away from sweat, water and lotion. How do you care for yours? Is it a pain in the neck to take care of? Should I had bought the gold?
> 
> Thank you


 
The silver will be fine, I have a polishing cloth and I use that now and then.   I don't leave it on at night or in the shower but as I go about my day - washing hands, wearing lotion, etc.  I don't fuss over it or do anything differently.   Personally I wouldn't spend the money on the gold but that's a personal thing.

You'll have to post pics now as you go along!


----------



## darkangel07760

So even though I have two bracelets right now, I think I am going to focus more on my ocean bracelet. It reminds me of the beach house I used to live in.  I am planning a trip now to my home state, and I am probably not going to do the trunk show special, unless someone wants to split with me lol!I still have the $25 gift certificate from Trollbeads At The Commons. I am trying to decide what to get; I know I want the mermaid bead and I also am still considering getting the Freyja lock and a leather bracelet. 
Decisions, decisions!


----------



## BeadLuvs

LindaP said:


> The silver will be fine, I have a polishing cloth and I use that now and then.   I don't leave it on at night or in the shower but as I go about my day - washing hands, wearing lotion, etc.  I don't fuss over it or do anything differently.   Personally I wouldn't spend the money on the gold but that's a personal thing.
> 
> You'll have to post pics now as you go along!



Thanks. That's a relieve! I love the gold but $1k plus to be hidden by the beads is way too much for me, can't do  

I'll take a pic of my naked bracelet and keep taking pics of its progress through its beaded and charmed life  and post them


----------



## Phédre

I've finished my purple bracelet.


----------



## pandapharm

Phédre;21591981 said:
			
		

> I've finished my purple bracelet.



oh it's stunning!!!!


----------



## LindaP

Phédre;21591981 said:
			
		

> I've finished my purple bracelet.


 

You did a great job, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Phédre

pandapharm said:


> oh it's stunning!!!!


 


LindaP said:


> You did a great job, it's gorgeous!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## darkangel07760

Phédre;21591981 said:
			
		

> I've finished my purple bracelet.



Oh my! Your bracelet is so gorgeous! I think that everything looks just perfect, you have a great eye for putting this bracelet together! Aren't Trollbeads so beautiful? This is why I love them the best. Great bracelet!!!


----------



## Phédre

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh my! Your bracelet is so gorgeous! I think that everything looks just perfect, you have a great eye for putting this bracelet together! Aren't Trollbeads so beautiful? This is why I love them the best. Great bracelet!!!


 
Thank you! I love them too, just great how you can make a very personal bracelet.


----------



## gelbergirl

Phedre, looks beautiful!


----------



## Phédre

Mister Phédre told me I could go buy some trollbeads for my birthday! Man, he did not know what he got himself into!
I already had 2 Aquarium Pastels and they inspired me to make this. I got a third Aquarium, 2 Blue Desert, 2 Light Blue Stripe, 2 Beige/Blue Dot, a light blue Unique and one silver Spiral. The Lab and other silvers I already had in my collection. 
Great birthday present, isn't it?


----------



## mary333

Phédre;21610394 said:
			
		

> Mister Phédre told me I could go buy some trollbeads for my birthday! Man, he did not know what he got himself into!
> I already had 2 Aquarium Pastels and they inspired me to make this. I got a third Aquarium, 2 Blue Desert, 2 Light Blue Stripe, 2 Beige/Blue Dot, a light blue Unique and one silver Spiral. The Lab and other silvers I already had in my collection.
> Great birthday present, isn't it?



Your bracelet is beautiful! I love it! You're so lucky to have such a wonderful Mr. Phedre! And good taste too.


----------



## gelbergirl

The light blues and aquarium pastels are my favorites, and I always admire them when I am looking at beads.  _Happy Birthday!_


----------



## LindaP

Phédre;21610394 said:
			
		

> Mister Phédre told me I could go buy some trollbeads for my birthday! Man, he did not know what he got himself into!
> I already had 2 Aquarium Pastels and they inspired me to make this. I got a third Aquarium, 2 Blue Desert, 2 Light Blue Stripe, 2 Beige/Blue Dot, a light blue Unique and one silver Spiral. The Lab and other silvers I already had in my collection.
> Great birthday present, isn't it?


 
Ohhh nice combo, love the light blue theme!!


----------



## pandapharm

Phédre said:
			
		

> Mister Phédre told me I could go buy some trollbeads for my birthday! Man, he did not know what he got himself into!
> I already had 2 Aquarium Pastels and they inspired me to make this. I got a third Aquarium, 2 Blue Desert, 2 Light Blue Stripe, 2 Beige/Blue Dot, a light blue Unique and one silver Spiral. The Lab and other silvers I already had in my collection.
> Great birthday present, isn't it?



you have such an eye for color! and a very wonderful mr. phedre! happy birthday!


----------



## darkangel07760

Phédre;21610394 said:
			
		

> Mister Phédre told me I could go buy some trollbeads for my birthday! Man, he did not know what he got himself into!
> I already had 2 Aquarium Pastels and they inspired me to make this. I got a third Aquarium, 2 Blue Desert, 2 Light Blue Stripe, 2 Beige/Blue Dot, a light blue Unique and one silver Spiral. The Lab and other silvers I already had in my collection.
> Great birthday present, isn't it?


LOVE the beige and blue dot.  I need that for my bracelet for sure.


----------



## Phédre

marcy333 said:


> Your bracelet is beautiful! I love it! You're so lucky to have such a wonderful Mr. Phedre! And good taste too.


 


gelbergirl said:


> The light blues and aquarium pastels are my favorites, and I always admire them when I am looking at beads. _Happy Birthday!_


 


LindaP said:


> Ohhh nice combo, love the light blue theme!!


 


pandapharm said:


> you have such an eye for color! and a very wonderful mr. phedre! happy birthday!


 


darkangel07760 said:


> LOVE the beige and blue dot. I need that for my bracelet for sure.


----------



## darkangel07760

So I just realized the other day that I finally have enough charms to completely fill up one of my Trollbeads bracelets!  So I did just that, and even though it didn't go together too well (I am working on 3 themes right now), it was interesting to wear a fully charmed up Trollbeads bracelet.
And... I wasn't a fan.  It was heavy, yes, but I didn't like how it looked on my wrist...  They always look so beautiful when everyone here takes pictures of theirs!  I actually think I would like it more if it was just my silvers... 
I guess I am going to have to buy more silvers and find out!


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> So I just realized the other day that I finally have enough charms to completely fill up one of my Trollbeads bracelets! So I did just that, and even though it didn't go together too well (I am working on 3 themes right now), it was interesting to wear a fully charmed up Trollbeads bracelet.
> And... I wasn't a fan. It was heavy, yes, but I didn't like how it looked on my wrist... They always look so beautiful when everyone here takes pictures of theirs! I actually think I would like it more if it was just my silvers...
> I guess I am going to have to buy more silvers and find out!


 

I haven't been to this thread in a while so I just saw this,  oh noes!  I hope you're able to get it where you want it!    How did you make out?


----------



## LindaP

This thread needs some more pics!

Just got these in today, 2 hydrangeas, 2 forgetmenots, and an azure bubbles from TBATC. 

I have become addicted to Christa's beads (Luccicare on Etsy) and her beads are also sold through Macrow/Unique Beads Co. She is amazing! She custom made some beads for me using a brown theme I wanted for a coffee themed bracelet (pic below). 
Also i've done a Safari bracelet using a mix of beads from Christa/Luccicare, Eagle Bay, Troll and Red Bali Frog. Pic below.


----------



## Nancy in VA

What beautiful creations I am seeing on this thread lately


----------



## gelbergirl

LindaP said:


> This thread needs some more pics!
> 
> Just got these in today, 2 hydrangeas, 2 forgetmenots, and an azure bubbles from TBATC.
> 
> I have become addicted to Christa's beads (Luccicare on Etsy) and her beads are also sold through Macrow/Unique Beads Co. She is amazing! She custom made some beads for me using a brown theme I wanted for a coffee themed bracelet (pic below).
> Also i've done a Safari bracelet using a mix of beads from Christa/Luccicare, Eagle Bay, Troll and Red Bali Frog. Pic below.



Really pretty! all of them!
How do you like your barrel bead?

I forgot about all the Mother's Day trunk sales, have to wait til next time.


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> I haven't been to this thread in a while so I just saw this,  oh noes!  I hope you're able to get it where you want it!    How did you make out?



I just ordered the mermaid bead from trollbeads at the commons finally! I think a half full bracelet is going to be that I will be comfortable with. Ever since that dang pandora store opened I have been seeing the women (and one man, which was pretty cool. It didn't have any beads on it ) with those bracelets!


----------



## pandapharm

LindaP said:


> This thread needs some more pics!
> 
> Just got these in today, 2 hydrangeas, 2 forgetmenots, and an azure bubbles from TBATC.
> 
> I have become addicted to Christa's beads (Luccicare on Etsy) and her beads are also sold through Macrow/Unique Beads Co. She is amazing! She custom made some beads for me using a brown theme I wanted for a coffee themed bracelet (pic below).
> Also i've done a Safari bracelet using a mix of beads from Christa/Luccicare, Eagle Bay, Troll and Red Bali Frog. Pic below.



I love Christa's beads! they are amazing. are the silver bead-lined ones as well? The coffee theme is ingenious, it works so well!!


----------



## LindaP

gelbergirl said:


> Really pretty! all of them!
> How do you like your barrel bead?
> 
> I forgot about all the Mother's Day trunk sales, have to wait til next time.


 
I love the gecko bead!  I wouldn't want a whole bracelet of barrel beads but for one as a focal I think it's nice.


----------



## LindaP

pandapharm said:


> I love Christa's beads! they are amazing. are the silver bead-lined ones as well? The coffee theme is ingenious, it works so well!!


 
All the beads I've gotten from her have had a silver core,  are their other kinds?  

Here is a shot that focuses on the 4 she custom made,  she is so talented!


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> I just ordered the mermaid bead from trollbeads at the commons finally! I think a half full bracelet is going to be that I will be comfortable with. Ever since that dang pandora store opened I have been seeing the women (and one man, which was pretty cool. It didn't have any beads on it ) with those bracelets!


 
I see a lot of folks with half full bracelets and they love it that way,  whatever works for you!  The beauty is that we can create them in whatever way we choose.  

On Pandora, do you mean to say you've seen people with only the Pandora bracelet on and no beads?  

Speaking of stores, I got to visit Trollbead Boutique in person yesterday!!  They are so wonderful!  I also was able to hit up a Pandora store and get a few design beads to complete some bracelets, their silvers are cheaper than troll.

I came home with Trollbead Boutique with this little cutie, I needed a ring for my trinket box,  they were half off and they had my size, how could I refuse.   -


----------



## gelbergirl

^ _The daisy ring is truly special.  Enjoy it!_


----------



## pandapharm

LindaP said:


> All the beads I've gotten from her have had a silver core,  are their other kinds?
> 
> Here is a shot that focuses on the 4 she custom made,  she is so talented!


those are pretty but I meant the ones with the silver dots on your last bracelet, closest to the lock!



LindaP said:


> I see a lot of folks with half full bracelets and they love it that way,  whatever works for you!  The beauty is that we can create them in whatever way we choose.
> 
> On Pandora, do you mean to say you've seen people with only the Pandora bracelet on and no beads?
> 
> Speaking of stores, I got to visit Trollbead Boutique in person yesterday!!  They are so wonderful!  I also was able to hit up a Pandora store and get a few design beads to complete some bracelets, their silvers are cheaper than troll.
> 
> I came home with Trollbead Boutique with this little cutie, I needed a ring for my trinket box,  they were half off and they had my size, how could I refuse.   -


oooh so pretty!!!! love the daisy!! and it looks right at home in your trinket box!!!


----------



## LindaP

pandapharm said:


> those are pretty but I meant the ones with the silver dots on your last bracelet, closest to the lock!
> 
> 
> oooh so pretty!!!! love the daisy!! and it looks right at home in your trinket box!!!


 
Thanks!

Oh yes, those with the silver dots are Christa beads but sold through Macrow when they had their massive (in terms of quantity) sale.    Now that changed over to Unique Bead Store there isn't as many listed but they are saying on Facebook that much more are coming.   

http://www.uniquebeadstore.co.uk/default.asp

Here are some better pictures to see them close up..


----------



## pandapharm

LindaP said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oh yes, those with the silver dots are Christa beads but sold through Macrow when they had their massive (in terms of quantity) sale.    Now that changed over to Unique Bead Store there isn't as many listed but they are saying on Facebook that much more are coming.
> 
> http://www.uniquebeadstore.co.uk/default.asp
> 
> Here are some better pictures to see them close up..



ooh yes I love those! I have seen that variety on her etsy shop before but never got any. I really like the ones you have picked out!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> I see a lot of folks with half full bracelets and they love it that way, whatever works for you! The beauty is that we can create them in whatever way we choose.
> 
> On Pandora, do you mean to say you've seen people with only the Pandora bracelet on and no beads?
> 
> Speaking of stores, I got to visit Trollbead Boutique in person yesterday!! They are so wonderful! I also was able to hit up a Pandora store and get a few design beads to complete some bracelets, their silvers are cheaper than troll.
> 
> I came home with Trollbead Boutique with this little cutie, I needed a ring for my trinket box, they were half off and they had my size, how could I refuse.  -


 
the daisy is so cute!!!  
I meant that i saw a man wearing an empty Pandora bracelet, I forgot to clarify!  The women all had charms of varying numbers on their bracelets.


----------



## LindaP

darkangel07760 said:


> the daisy is so cute!!!
> I meant that i saw a man wearing an empty Pandora bracelet, I forgot to clarify! The women all had charms of varying numbers on their bracelets.


 
I can see how a leather band would appeal to a guy!


----------



## FeedYourHead

Hi Everyone!
So I just got my first bracelet and lock with a couple of beads! And it has turned into a full blown addiction. I cant stop looking at beads and thinking of what to add! It was a gift from my bf for graduating college, its not really a specific theme, just beads that mean something to me personally and to celebrate graduating 
I got the dichroic lock, in silver and silver bracelet, the big planet, the owl, the three monkeys, the coffee cup, the ugly duckling, the Milky Way glass bead, the white steel bead and the light turquoise prism. I'm having trouble readjusting the photos to post a picture, hopefully when I have more time I can do that!

I have to say though, I am really liking the way half a filled bracelet looks


----------



## FeedYourHead

got it! sorry its not the best picture, my camera stinks!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oh yes, those with the silver dots are Christa beads but sold through Macrow when they had their massive (in terms of quantity) sale.    Now that changed over to Unique Bead Store there isn't as many listed but they are saying on Facebook that much more are coming.
> 
> http://www.uniquebeadstore.co.uk/default.asp
> 
> Here are some better pictures to see them close up..



WOW these are so beautiful. I am very impressed!


----------



## darkangel07760

FeedYourHead said:


> got it! sorry its not the best picture, my camera stinks!



I love your beads! I prefer a partially full bracelet too.


----------



## FeedYourHead

darkangel07760 said:


> I love your beads! I prefer a partially full bracelet too.


Thank You! I just wish I could stop looking at beads now!


----------



## LindaP

FeedYourHead said:


> Thank You! I just wish I could stop looking at beads now!


 

You and me both, it's not called and addiction for nothing!  lol


----------



## niry84

hi there!!..it's been a long time since my last visit to this thread!..i would like to update you with a new picture of my lovely bracelet!!..stop beads are from another bead bracelet but they are good together!!

here it is..tadaaaa!!






i love how the lavender stripes murano glass changes the color (inside and outside home with different type of light) and how matchs together with the color of the butterfly (violet and light blue)

i hope to add new more in the near future!!

..the 23th june i will go to my lovely trollbead shop to get my bracelet for free (trollbead day!!!!)..and finally i will get the lock!!..i thought about the big flower or the flower with the stone..what do you think!?..

i check yours bracelet developement.....and they are simply wonderful ladies!!


----------



## darkangel07760

niry84 said:


> hi there!!..it's been a long time since my last visit to this thread!..i would like to update you with a new picture of my lovely bracelet!!..stop beads are from another bead bracelet but they are good together!!
> 
> here it is..tadaaaa!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love how the lavender stripes murano glass changes the color (inside and outside home with different type of light) and how matchs together with the color of the butterfly (violet and light blue)
> 
> i hope to add new more in the near future!!
> 
> ..the 23th june i will go to my lovely trollbead shop to get my bracelet for free (trollbead day!!!!)..and finally i will get the lock!!..i thought about the big flower or the flower with the stone..what do you think!?..
> 
> i check yours bracelet developement.....and they are simply wonderful ladies!!



So beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## niry84

darkangel07760 said:


> So beautiful! Thanks for sharing


 
thank you!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Big roll-out of the WT beads June 15!
I have a few that I purchased along the way, and still deciding if I want any others.
Big World bead coming as well!


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> Big roll-out of the WT beads June 15!
> I have a few that I purchased along the way, and still deciding if I want any others.
> Big World bead coming as well!


 
SO excited!  Which ones are you getting?


----------



## gelbergirl

I made a short-list of WT that I might like, just a few.
Though now I am realizing that the people's bead collection is coming soon (August) and maybe I should spend on those (even though I have no idea what that collection is going to look like!)


----------



## darkangel07760

So I have a bit of an issue; I LOVE my Trollbeads bracelet, but I have taken up yoga, and I notice that I find myself getting it caught under my hand. My wrist is 6 1/4 and my bracelet is 7.1 inches. Anyone have a similar size wrist that wears a smaller bracelet? I was thinking about sizing my bracelet down...


----------



## mariame2

darkangel07760 said:


> So I have a bit of an issue; I LOVE my Trollbeads bracelet, but I have taken up yoga, and I notice that I find myself getting it caught under my hand. My wrist is 6 1/4 and my bracelet is 7.1 inches. Anyone have a similar size wrist that wears a smaller bracelet? I was thinking about sizing my bracelet down...


This depends. Are you going to fill up the entire bracelet? Is the bracelet filled? If its only half filled with charms and you are going to keep it like this I would go down one size or go to the store and try a smaller bracelet, make sure its not too tight. If you are going to add beads I wouldn't go smaller I've just recently added beads to mine to the point where I have only room for maybe one more bead and I was surprised by how much smaller the bracelet feels. Also I have a lot of glass beads on mine so it also depends on what kind of beads you have or are going to get.


----------



## gelbergirl

I do not wear my bracelets during yoga classes - too many instances where they could be pulled or even snapped off (we are stronger than we think!)
Enjoy those yoga classes, so good for you!


----------



## darkangel07760

mariame2 said:


> This depends. Are you going to fill up the entire bracelet? Is the bracelet filled? If its only half filled with charms and you are going to keep it like this I would go down one size or go to the store and try a smaller bracelet, make sure its not too tight. If you are going to add beads I wouldn't go smaller I've just recently added beads to mine to the point where I have only room for maybe one more bead and I was surprised by how much smaller the bracelet feels. Also I have a lot of glass beads on mine so it also depends on what kind of beads you have or are going to get.



Thanks for the thought! I don't plan on filling it up so I am going to try a smaller size next time I am near a place that sells Troll.


----------



## LindaP

niry84 said:


> hi there!!..it's been a long time since my last visit to this thread!..i would like to update you with a new picture of my lovely bracelet!!..stop beads are from another bead bracelet but they are good together!!
> 
> here it is..tadaaaa!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love how the lavender stripes murano glass changes the color (inside and outside home with different type of light) and how matchs together with the color of the butterfly (violet and light blue)
> 
> i hope to add new more in the near future!!
> 
> ..the 23th june i will go to my lovely trollbead shop to get my bracelet for free (trollbead day!!!!)..and finally i will get the lock!!..i thought about the big flower or the flower with the stone..what do you think!?..
> 
> i check yours bracelet developement.....and they are simply wonderful ladies!!




I love this,  it's gorgeous!!


----------



## LindaP

Lately I have been buying mostly Christa beads,  I just love her work!  However I have scooped up some WT beads.   The Africa Lion for my daughters Safari theme bracelet and the Kilt and Viking Ship beads for myself,  I am doing a bracelet theme from one of my favorite books,  Outlander.

Here is my Midnight Fireflies bracelet so far,  I have another Christa firefly bead on the way as well as a matching dillo.   This bracelet has Christa's glass beads,  the silvers are Pandora,  Red Bali Frog and Troll.


----------



## gelbergirl

Midnight Fireflies look great!


----------



## darkangel07760

LindaP said:


> Lately I have been buying mostly Christa beads,  I just love her work!  However I have scooped up some WT beads.   The Africa Lion for my daughters Safari theme bracelet and the Kilt and Viking Ship beads for myself,  I am doing a bracelet theme from one of my favorite books,  Outlander.
> 
> Here is my Midnight Fireflies bracelet so far,  I have another Christa firefly bead on the way as well as a matching dillo.   This bracelet has Christa's glass beads,  the silvers are Pandora,  Red Bali Frog and Troll.



This is a beautiful bracelet I love it!


----------



## niry84

Here it is My updated bracelet


----------



## pandapharm

niry84 said:
			
		

> Here it is My updated bracelet



Gorgeous! Love the rich colors.


----------



## pandapharm

does anyone order Troll from perlen? they have the WT collection and their prices are amazing!! I wish I had just waited if I had known perlen would have the pieces I want. I paid almost double for a lot of these, especially the glass from each country!! 

ALSO I really hope they get the upcoming people's bead spirituality collection that's set to be released on friday....from the sneak peaks there are a couple I have my eye on already!!


----------



## darkangel07760

niry84 said:


> View attachment 1807532
> 
> 
> Here it is My updated bracelet



Omg i love it.


----------



## niry84

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Omg i love it.



Yeahhhh thank you..this picture do not make justice..IRL is much better!!


----------



## niry84

pandapharm said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! Love the rich colors.



Thank you!!..i love these colors too!!


----------



## Aprilshack

Hey ladies, i need some advice.I quite fancy a red leather bracelet next pay day, but i am unsure of the size.I have a Pandora bracelet that is 19cm, so which size would you recommend? Are there any locks that wouldn't fit a leather? (I like the troll tree one) Also, besides perlen, are there any other discount sites that ship to the uk? Thanks!


----------



## Prin

pandapharm said:


> does anyone order Troll from perlen? they have the WT collection and their prices are amazing!! I wish I had just waited if I had known perlen would have the pieces I want. I paid almost double for a lot of these, especially the glass from each country!!
> 
> ALSO I really hope they get the upcoming people's bead spirituality collection that's set to be released on friday....from the sneak peaks there are a couple I have my eye on already!!


  I have bought from them great sellers and free postage


----------



## Cerene

Just giving this thread a little bump
I am new to trollbeads and patiently waiting for my order from Perlen... I hope it arrives soon! Thanks for all the beautiful pics as I scanned this thread numerous times already. I have enjoyed the blog postings at Endangered Trolls. Does anyone else frequent this site?


----------



## darkangel07760

Cerene said:


> Just giving this thread a little bump
> I am new to trollbeads and patiently waiting for my order from Perlen... I hope it arrives soon! Thanks for all the beautiful pics as I scanned this thread numerous times already. I have enjoyed the blog postings at Endangered Trolls. Does anyone else frequent this site?


 
Can't wait to see your order from Perlen!


----------



## pandapharm

Cerene said:
			
		

> Just giving this thread a little bump
> I am new to trollbeads and patiently waiting for my order from Perlen... I hope it arrives soon! Thanks for all the beautiful pics as I scanned this thread numerous times already. I have enjoyed the blog postings at Endangered Trolls. Does anyone else frequent this site?



I read it! Great blog. What did you get from perlen?


----------



## Cerene

pandapharm said:


> I read it! Great blog. What did you get from perlen?


 
I ordered the bracelet with the lace lock, a blue glass bead, and the stay positive silver.  I need to be careful and order only a couple of beads at a time.  My must haves total over $400...

the new fall collection comes out this evening/tomorrow morning and I plan on getting the cozy and traces glass beads


----------



## luciegoosey

Hello to everyone 

here's my Trollbeads bracelet which I mixed with Tiffany lock


----------



## pinksandreds

luciegoosey said:


> Hello to everyone
> 
> here's my Trollbeads bracelet which I mixed with Tiffany lock


^^
This is lovely.  The purple and green complement eachother beautifully!


----------



## queenesther

Hi ladies, I have been hanging out on the Pandora page for the last 2 1/2 years but this summer I discovered Troll and I absolutely love Troll.

I have always said that I did not like Troll as I did not like the mystical thing, but my girlfriend who has 9 Pandora bracelets decided on a whim to start a Troll bracelet. After seeing her bracelet I fell in love with Troll, and now will be starting my own. I am awaiting my first order from Perlen. 

I spend hours on the Troll Gallery looking at all the beautiful bracelets. I will post pictures when I get it a little filled. My fist order consists of a bracelet, lock, and one bead.


----------



## Slidey

Some of the Troll glass is amazing, it certainly leaves Pandora glass in the shade. I started with a Pandora, and I do like it, but tbh 98% of the time I wear my trollbeads. The only reason I haven't sold the Pandora ones is that some of the beads have been gifts.


----------



## queenesther

Slidey said:


> Some of the Troll glass is amazing, it certainly leaves Pandora glass in the shade. I started with a Pandora, and I do like it, but tbh 98% of the time I wear my trollbeads. The only reason I haven't sold the Pandora ones is that some of the beads have been gifts.


 
How many Troll bracelets do you have?  I have 2 1/2 pandora bracelet.  I may sell one of them.


----------



## Slidey

queenesther said:
			
		

> How many Troll bracelets do you have?  I have 2 1/2 pandora bracelet.  I may sell one of them.



Ahem, one or two  
To be honest I have lots of beads but haven't posted any pictures here yet.


----------



## queenesther

I am so excited to be starting my 1st Troll. I am also very thankful because the majority of my beads that I want is on Perlen. I wish I had known about Perlen when I started with Pandora. I would have saved tons of money. I just found out about Perlen early this year.


----------



## Cerene

queenesther said:


> I am so excited to be starting my 1st Troll. I am also very thankful because the majority of my beads that I want is on Perlen. I wish I had known about Perlen when I started with Pandora. I would have saved tons of money. I just found out about Perlen early this year.


 
I love Perlen! Trollbeads at the Commons is a pretty good deal too.  You pay regular price but get a $25 gift certificate for every $100 you spend and the 13th bead is free.  Beware! Troll is addicting!


----------



## queenesther

Cerene said:


> I love Perlen! Trollbeads at the Commons is a pretty good deal too. You pay regular price but get a $25 gift certificate for every $100 you spend and the 13th bead is free. Beware! Troll is addicting!


 

Thank you for this info. I am new at Troll so every bit of info I get I greatly appreciate it. The nearest Troll dealer near me is 40 minutes away so most of my shopping will be online. I am planning on working on this new bracelet as my fall and winter project.


----------



## Cerene

Well, here is my bracelet so far. The colors are mismatched right now mainly because I started out with a black and white theme and then changed my mind midway through. I am waiting for the light blue kit to come in the mail and hopefully it will be here shortly. I am shocked that the bracelet barley fits now that it has filled up.  It was too large when I first bought it and now I may need the next size up...

The moon SS bead is Red Bali Frog but the rest are Troll.
Thanks for looking


----------



## queenesther

Cerene said:


> Well, here is my bracelet so far. The colors are mismatched right now mainly because I started out with a black and white theme and then changed my mind midway through. I am waiting for the light blue kit to come in the mail and hopefully it will be here shortly. I am shocked that the bracelet barley fits now that it has filled up. It was too large when I first bought it and now I may need the next size up...
> 
> The moon SS bead is Red Bali Frog but the rest are Troll.
> Thanks for looking


 
So pretty, Redbalifrog goes so well with Troll.


----------



## gelbergirl

Cerene, you've got some lovely bead choices there.  These bracelets tend to start one way and end up another, hope you're enjoying wearing it!


----------



## Cerene

queenesther said:


> So pretty, Redbalifrog goes so well with Troll.



Thanks, I have ordered a couple more Red Bali Frog silvers They are very substantial and have a great weight.


----------



## Cerene

gelbergirl said:


> Cerene, you've got some lovely bead choices there.  These bracelets tend to start one way and end up another, hope you're enjoying wearing it!



I am loving my bracelet! I started out with Pandora but now wear the troll exclusively. It amazes me how different everyone's bracelets look.


----------



## queenesther

Cerene, what did you do with your pandora bracelets. I just recently made the switch. I like the Troll charms so much better. I dont know if I should sell my Pandora or keep them. I have 2 1/2 pandora bracelets


----------



## Cerene

queenesther said:


> Cerene, what did you do with your pandora bracelets. I just recently made the switch. I like the Troll charms so much better. I dont know if I should sell my Pandora or keep them. I have 2 1/2 pandora bracelets



I will most likely keep my Pandora but wear just a plain bracelet or one with a few charms. I really don't like the look of a full Pandora right now mainly because I am too enamored with troll


----------



## CasaHari

I've just ordered a Trollbeads bracelet with the flower lock and Snails in Love bead from www.mememeaccessories.com Can't wait to receive it and start collecting.
They have all of their Trollbead charms in the sale so got a great bargain too.
xx


----------



## CasaHari

I've just ordered a Trollbeads bracelet with the flower lock and Snails in Love bead from www.mememeaccessories.com Can't wait to receive it and start collecting.
They have all of their Trollbead charms in the sale so got a great bargain too.
xx


----------



## queenesther

Cerene said:


> I will most likely keep my Pandora but wear just a plain bracelet or one with a few charms. I really don't like the look of a full Pandora right now mainly because I am too enamored with troll


I did the exact same thing, I stripped my pandora bracelet down to a a few of my favorite charms and wear it filled only in the middle.


----------



## Cerene

well here is my first finished bracelet!


----------



## queenesther

Cerene said:


> well here is my first finished bracelet!


 

Absolutely Stunning


----------



## gelbergirl

Cerene said:


> well here is my first finished bracelet!



Quite Beautiful, congratulations and I hope you love wearing it!


----------



## darkangel07760

Cerene said:


> well here is my first finished bracelet!



Beautiful!


----------



## Cerene

Thanks queenester, gelbergirl, and darkangel! Your compliments help justify the cost


----------



## Littlejo00

Has anyone seen the new "Inner Light" trollbead? It glows in the dark!


----------



## gelbergirl

I've yet to see this bead in-person, looking forward to seeing designs with the  Inner Light trollbead.


----------



## Littlejo00

Correction, the name of the bead is "Inner Glow". It is available on the Trollbeads Gallery site for $43 US.


----------



## darkangel07760

Anyone doing the buy 3, get the 4th free trunk show special???  I know I am!!!  I know that Trollbeads At The Commons has the best deals.  
I am thinking about getting THumbelina, Spirit of Freedom, Traces, and I haven't found a 4th one but I am still looking... Maybe Lucky/Happy dragon!!!


----------



## gelbergirl

I am looking to buy when my LD has the event.
For some reason I keep looking at that new Christmas tree.  I normally do not buy seasonal but I love that design!
If the free bead is over the base price, I wonder if they ask the customer to pay the difference or is it a bead of their choosing.
I still have a two-toned on my list (planet), but I may put that off another few months.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Usually the least expensive bead is the free one.  That's why it is best to find 4 beads of equal price, imo.  

I was very fortunate to get the gold/silver happy fish at a great price, so my bead bank is nonexistent.  I do have the new bangle, 2 stoppers and some of the Christmas glass at the top of my wishlist if I get a windfall!


----------



## darkangel07760

After looking at my finances, it looks like i might have to pass this trunk show, but we will see. Apparently, trollbeads at the commons wont be doing the loyalty card after this year i think... If that is the case, i might have to just go ahead and get what i need to fill out the rest of my loyalty card!


----------



## Cerene

Ugh, I purchased the new lock, the Christmas tree, and the glitter dot glass from the kit last week. Really wish I would have known about the trunk show....
But, I can't pass on a deal so I just picked up joyful, angel's feather, silver mountain, and another one glass from the sweet Christmas kit.  It worked out pretty well because of a previous coupon, a loyalty bead, and the free bead


----------



## gelbergirl

Adding Blooming Sakura bead at the end of the week.
I made a list of 9 beads I want, and this is the one that is a must-have right now.
Anyone else doing bead shopping?


----------



## darkangel07760

I want to do bead shopping, but I need to wait until after Christmas, in case I receive some beads as gifts...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

No new beads but here's my Christmas combo.


----------



## Aprilshack

Here are my Trollbeads. 







New obsession, Redbalifrog underneath!


----------



## Engel

Aprilshack said:


> Here are my Trollbeads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1987952
> 
> 
> New obsession, Redbalifrog underneath!


Can I please see a better picture of your jewelry box?


----------



## Aprilshack

Engel said:


> Can I please see a better picture of your jewelry box?



I'll see if i can take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Aprilshack

Engel said:


> Can I please see a better picture of your jewelry box?



Here you go:


----------



## darkangel07760

Aprilshack said:


> Here you go:




So lovely!


----------



## Littlejo00

Kitsunegrl said:


> No new beads but here's my Christmas combo.


That's a beautiful Christmas bracelet!


----------



## gelbergirl

Posting a pic of my silly TB bracelet, Rooster & Hen (both retired) surrounded by fun colorful beads.  Ladybug is there too but hard to see.  I still want to get silver/gold planets but am going to wait a few months.


----------



## niry84

My New trollbead bracelet..a xmas gift from My dear boy friend


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Gelbergirl-the hen & rooster are so cute, I hope TB brings another chicken couple soon!

Niry84-That is a very lovely bangle & bead!


----------



## niry84

Kitsunegrl said:
			
		

> Gelbergirl-the hen & rooster are so cute, I hope TB brings another chicken couple soon!
> 
> Niry84-That is a very lovely bangle & bead!



Thank you!!..this is the New type in italy


----------



## darkangel07760

niry84 said:


> View attachment 1998327
> 
> 
> My New trollbead bracelet..a xmas gift from My dear boy friend



Love that bangle! Does it slip around or do the beads stay level?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Spring release is January 25!


----------



## Aprilshack

Kitsunegrl said:


> Spring release is January 25!



Pics up on beadthrilled forum.


----------



## Aprilshack

Here is my TB bracelet with my new obsession, Redbalifrog.


----------



## darkangel07760

Aprilshack said:


> Pics up on beadthrilled forum.



Totally going now to look!


----------



## Aprilshack

darkangel07760 said:


> Totally going now to look!



Tell me what you think of the breakfast bead! Lol!


----------



## gelbergirl

So pleased to see the Spring release, it made my day.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Can someone who has both Pandora and Trollbead bracelets tell me....How do the Trollbead glass beads compare size-wise to the Pandora ones? Are they bigger? Smaller? Fatter? Thinner?


----------



## mewt

BigPurseSue said:


> Can someone who has both Pandora and Trollbead bracelets tell me....How do the Trollbead glass beads compare size-wise to the Pandora ones? Are they bigger? Smaller? Fatter? Thinner?


it really depends on which beads. some troll glass is REALLY thin, and some are REALLY thick. troll has more variations. and also the hole is usually smaller on a trollbead, so it won't fit pandora. though there are a few troll that have holes big enough too... so eeh!

I think trollbead glasswork is far more beautiful, artsy, and detailed (not to say that pandora beads are ugly, just more... 'normal'?). you can also find a lot of amazing bead artists on etsy!


----------



## BigPurseSue

mewt said:


> it really depends on which beads. some troll glass is REALLY thin, and some are REALLY thick. troll has more variations. and also the hole is usually smaller on a trollbead, so it won't fit pandora. though there are a few troll that have holes big enough too... so eeh!
> 
> I think trollbead glasswork is far more beautiful, artsy, and detailed (not to say that pandora beads are ugly, just more... 'normal'?). you can also find a lot of amazing bead artists on etsy!



Thanks, Mewt! I was looking at some of the Trollbead "universal" core beads on one of the web sites and which are supposed to fit on Pandora bracelets. The colors are so lovely. Of the stores that carry Trollbeads in my town there's a lawn & garden store and a couple boutiques with odd hours, all hard to get to. So I've never seen them IRL and pretty much restricted to Internet ordering. 

Thanks for the Etsy tip. I'll take a look there.


----------



## mewt

BigPurseSue said:


> Thanks, Mewt! I was looking at some of the Trollbead "universal" core beads on one of the web sites and which are supposed to fit on Pandora bracelets. The colors are so lovely. Of the stores that carry Trollbeads in my town there's a lawn & garden store and a couple boutiques with odd hours, all hard to get to. So I've never seen them IRL and pretty much restricted to Internet ordering.
> 
> Thanks for the Etsy tip. I'll take a look there.


ooh! here's some etsy recommendations:

you should look at *Kathy Perras*, she used to make beads for trollbeads, she was the original designer of the now-retired "tiger" glass trollbead. here is one of the tiger beads I bought from her:





and also *Lions Paw Jewelry* makes GORGEOUS, gorgeous glasswork. butterflies, whole scenes like paintings, trapped in glass... so beautiful!! *this is the one* I bought from her, it's super intricate as you can see. so many butterflies in one little bead! aghghgh love! I think she puts most of her beads up on ebay now, though, as I don't really see many in her shop. you can always message her asking for a custom though, I'd imagine!

and for trollbeads, I highly recommend their natural stone beads... like jade, chalcedony, jasper, etc. very pretty stuff, each unique in their own way.


----------



## BigPurseSue

mewt said:


> ooh! here's some etsy recommendations:
> 
> you should look at *Kathy Perras*, she used to make beads for trollbeads, she was the original designer of the now-retired "tiger" glass trollbead. here is one of the tiger beads I bought from her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also *Lions Paw Jewelry* makes GORGEOUS, gorgeous glasswork. butterflies, whole scenes like paintings, trapped in glass... so beautiful!! *this is the one* I bought from her, it's super intricate as you can see. so many butterflies in one little bead! aghghgh love! I think she puts most of her beads up on ebay now, though, as I don't really see many in her shop. you can always message her asking for a custom though, I'd imagine!
> 
> and for trollbeads, I highly recommend their natural stone beads... like jade, chalcedony, jasper, etc. very pretty stuff, each unique in their own way.




Holy cow!  Those are extraordinary! The Siberian tiger beads are fabulous. They appear to be available only in Trollbead-bracelet size, alas, but they're so beautiful I want to buy a Trollbead chain just for those beads. I love her purple "tie-dye" beads too. They remind me of the patterns on a mollusk shell. 

The butterfly beads are utterly amazing too. Holy cow...  My Pandora muranos look rather humble and simple-minded in comparison. Thank you for the links! Although I don't think I will be happy with Pandora ever again.


----------



## mewt

BigPurseSue said:


> Holy cow!  Those are extraordinary! The Siberian tiger beads are fabulous. They appear to be available only in Trollbead-bracelet size, alas, but they're so beautiful I want to buy a Trollbead chain just for those beads. I love her purple "tie-dye" beads too. They remind me of the patterns on a mollusk shell.
> 
> The butterfly beads are utterly amazing too. Holy cow...  My Pandora muranos look rather humble and simple-minded in comparison. Thank you for the links! Although I don't think I will be happy with Pandora ever again.


lionspawjewelry will fit pandora too! but yeah, I like troll because you can buy ALL THE BEADS and have them fit bahhaha. I did delve into pandora a bit and got some charms from them! actually just yesterday I went to look at the pandora giraffe glass bead, but upon closer inspection it lacked depth so I came home empty-handed. :'(

troll is CRAZY lol, there's just so many different colors and combos, you have to watch out! I put all my favs on one bracelet and it was not a pretty sight. it looked like a sugar-high kid's concoction, ha! pandora is much safer, I find, I've never really seen a pandora creation look "bad". with troll you may have to do a bit of conscious matching, if only because there's just so many more choices.


----------



## BigPurseSue

mewt said:


> lionspawjewelry will fit pandora too! but yeah, I like troll because you can buy ALL THE BEADS and have them fit bahhaha. I did delve into pandora a bit and got some charms from them! actually just yesterday I went to look at the pandora giraffe glass bead, but upon closer inspection it lacked depth so I came home empty-handed. :'(
> 
> *troll is CRAZY lol, there's just so many different colors and combos, you have to watch out!* I put all my favs on one bracelet and it was not a pretty sight. it looked like a sugar-high kid's concoction, ha! pandora is much safer, I find, I've never really seen a pandora creation look "bad". with troll you may have to do a bit of conscious matching, if only because there's just so many more choices.



Know just what you mean about one needing to be careful with Trollbeads. I keep looking at those gorgeous tiger beads and thinking 'If I bought the Trollbeads holiday beads, which I also love, could I put them on the same bracelet with a bunch of these tiger beads?'  

Pandora beads contrastingly do seem to be designed so that they all go together at least somewhat harmoniously.


----------



## Doxie247

I'm brand new to the modular charm braclets. It started this past Christmas with a giftcard to Pandora. A few charms later, along with some online research, I fell and love with Trollbeads. I don't have many beads but I'm not to sure how I want to store my bracelets and my growing bead collection. I LOVE the troll boxes I keep seeing everyones collection in but where do you find them?


----------



## Blythedor

Hi, this is my first full trollbeads bracelet (pic 1)but it always turn to the clasp side(pic 2), is any method make it don't turn around? (If I change to large clasp, it's only show the clasp on top )


----------



## Slidey

Doxie247 said:
			
		

> I'm brand new to the modular charm braclets. It started this past Christmas with a giftcard to Pandora. A few charms later, along with some online research, I fell and love with Trollbeads. I don't have many beads but I'm not to sure how I want to store my bracelets and my growing bead collection. I LOVE the troll boxes I keep seeing everyones collection in but where do you find them?



Do you mean the white lacquered boxes? If so you should be able to order from your LD, or, I got mine direct from Trollbeads.com. I notice it's not there right now, but .co.uk has them. My postage was free, and it was £62.50. It is well made and works well. 


http://www.trollbeads.co.uk/white-jewellery-box.html


----------



## Slidey

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Hi, this is my first full trollbeads bracelet (pic 1)but it always turn to the clasp side(pic 2), is any method make it don't turn around? (If I change to large clasp, it's only show the clasp on top )



I don't think you'll find a way other than using lighter beads, the weight is always going to pull the heavier part of the bracelet to the bottom. I would use a decorative clasp so it looks more part of the design, that's the idea of the TB locks really anyway. I only use the basic lock to fasten my leather necklace.
Good luck


----------



## Kitsunegrl

You need to put a heavy bead at the start and end of the bracelet if you want the clasp to stay on the bottom.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Here's my Japan bracelet. It will be my first permanent combo!


----------



## gelbergirl

Kitsunegrl said:


> Here's my Japan bracelet. It will be my first permanent combo!



really pretty!  Do you have both versions of Happy Fish there?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Thanks, I do have both versions of Happy Fish. I was incredibly lucky and was able to get the gold/silver for less than half the retail last year.


----------



## Doxie247

Slidey said:


> Do you mean the white lacquered boxes? If so you should be able to order from your LD, or, I got mine direct from Trollbeads.com. I notice it's not there right now, but .co.uk has them. My postage was free, and it was £62.50. It is well made and works well.
> 
> 
> http://www.trollbeads.co.uk/white-jewellery-box.html




Yup, that's the box. Thank you  I did see somethings at the dealer I got my bracelet from but they didn't seem to have any boxes just a rolled cloth type thing.


----------



## Doxie247

Kitsunegrl said:


> Here's my Japan bracelet. It will be my first permanent combo!



I love it! I hope to do something like this too. I'm curently working on an Asian themed Pandora bracelet and will most likly do the same with my Troll. It wasn't intentional I just seemed to gravitate more towards that theme.


----------



## Blythedor

Slidey said:


> I don't think you'll find a way other than using lighter beads, the weight is always going to pull the heavier part of the bracelet to the bottom. I would use a decorative clasp so it looks more part of the design, that's the idea of the TB locks really anyway. I only use the basic lock to fasten my leather necklace.
> Good luck



Thanks for your advice, I'll try


----------



## Blythedor

Kitsunegrl said:


> You need to put a heavy bead at the start and end of the bracelet if you want the clasp to stay on the bottom.



I also think it's work, I've try this before, maybe my charms not too heavy, anyone success ? Please show me your pic, thanks ^^


----------



## Blythedor

My new reveal


----------



## gelbergirl

Blythedor said:


> View attachment 2028616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2028617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2028618
> 
> 
> My new reveal



Blythedor - I have the "Circus" bead too.  Interested to see what you do with it!  I think it's lots of fun!


----------



## Blythedor

gelbergirl said:


> Blythedor - I have the "Circus" bead too.  Interested to see what you do with it!  I think it's lots of fun!



Though it's fun, but hard to match, I have no idea


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> Thanks, I do have both versions of Happy Fish. I was incredibly lucky and was able to get the gold/silver for less than half the retail last year.



I love happy fish. First bead my sis ever gave me


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Does anyone know of any cheaper build-your-own-bead bracelets? My daughter is very interested in the Trollbeads, but they are pretty pricey. She's only 9 so I don't want to spend that kind of money. We'd both be happy with something similar but cheaper. Thanks!


----------



## gelbergirl

HermesNewbie said:


> Does anyone know of any cheaper build-your-own-bead bracelets? My daughter is very interested in the Trollbeads, but they are pretty pricey. She's only 9 so I don't want to spend that kind of money. We'd both be happy with something similar but cheaper. Thanks!



I'm thinking Brighton, or some of the on-line retailers that sell look-alikes of the more popular.
Hope she has fun!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

gelbergirl said:


> I'm thinking Brighton, or some of the on-line retailers that sell look-alikes of the more popular.
> Hope she has fun!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Doxie247

So I've just started to build my troll braclet. The only bead I have so far is the "Milan". I really like it with my pale skin and felt that I really had many options to go with almost any other color. But now, I dont what other beads to get! I can't figure out what goes with it and I really wanted some conhesion. Any suggestions? Does anyone else have the "Milan"?

http://www.trollbeads.com/en-US/catalog/EUR/Glass/61378(Base_EUR).aspx


----------



## gelbergirl

Doxie247 said:


> So I've just started to build my troll braclet. The only bead I have so far is the "Milan". I really like it with my pale skin and felt that I really had many options to go with almost any other color. But now, I dont what other beads to get! I can't figure out what goes with it and I really wanted some conhesion. Any suggestions? Does anyone else have the "Milan"?
> 
> http://www.trollbeads.com/en-US/catalog/EUR/Glass/61378(Base_EUR).aspx



Doxie, 
With regard to Milan, start off by taking a look a the Tuscany Kit.  Milan was a part of that group and there are some other colors you can consider.
Otherwise, I would continue to just buy what you like.  As a result, you will find that you are gathering colors/patterns you really like and it all comes together.  There are no rules with Trollbeads.
You might also want to add tried and true "silvers" next to the Milan to make it really pop.  Meaning sun circle, berry, and other design beads.
I have Milan also keep it on a permanent bracelet, on the and with a brown and green bead next to it.
Long answer for one bead huh? Have fun!


----------



## blackmamba10000

Milan will go well with most beads! I have it in on a bracelet with some silver's and black flower mosaic. Look into black flower mosaic! It's a gorgeous bead!


----------



## cindylouhoo

Milan is a beautiful bead! I second Black Flower Mosaic, and I would add Blue Desert, Black Bubbles, Black Silk, Drifting Seeds, Honey Dawn, and Silver Trace Beige/Blue, just to name a few!


----------



## Doxie247

Thanks everyone, that actually helped me a lot. I really do love "Milan" and it made so much sense to get that bead when I bought it in the store. The clerk showed me all the colors it could go with and I was like "Yes! That one is mine!" LOL then I got home looked at other beads online and I was like "Now what went with this?" . But, it's all good now.

One other troll newbie question. What is the glass bead with the smiling mouse-like smile on it? I think it's retired because I don't see it on the trollbead web site. It's just so cute.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Doxie-
That is the manga charity bead.  The pink one was for a girl's school in Singapore, and the green one was issued for the Japan tsunami.  
I believe they are sold out, but sometimes you can find them on the secondary market.
This is mine...


----------



## Aprilshack

Just convinced hubby to buy me the silver lotus flower for valentines day! Trollbead boutique are also giving the Gustav Klimt the kiss trinket box free with every order, so not bad really for hubby spending £18!


----------



## Littlejo00

Ask him to get you two of the lotus. They're in the lowest price category, anyway. They make beautiful finishes for the ends of bracelets and necklaces. I love my lotus beads. Has anyone purchased the new Rocky Beach Kit? It looks so versatile! Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## darkangel07760

I am so loving the newest releases!  I could not participate in the trunk show, which sucked, but I am defintiely going to get one bead to add to my collection!  I just can't decide which is my favorite right now.


----------



## yoyoli

Yes, Pandora beads will fit on a troll bracelet, but not necessarily vice versa. Troll beads do not have the threading inside so they may get stuck on the threaded sections of the Pandora bracelet. Troll does have about 23 beads that could work on Pandora.This is why I bought a Troll....almost every bead out there from different manufacturers will fit.Pandora Dangles Beads allows you to design youyour own style. So choose Pandora Dangles Beads means that you choose different.
if you want to buy more Pandora beads,view:www.jewelry-charms.com


----------



## Slidey

Aprilshack said:
			
		

> Just convinced hubby to buy me the silver lotus flower for valentines day! Trollbead boutique are also giving the Gustav Klimt the kiss trinket box free with every order, so not bad really for hubby spending £18!



You might want to check that as the email I had said free with every order over 150 dollars.


----------



## Aprilshack

Slidey said:


> You might want to check that as the email I had said free with every order over 150 dollars.



I didn't get an email saying 150 dollars? The site said free with every order when i made my order & i received an email saying they "will ship complete with your special gift from us". Put it this way, if they don't honor what they advertised, i will not be buying from them again. Perhaps they changed it as they had a big demand for the box?


----------



## Slidey

That's great then, I think it must be a different place. Nice gift for valentine's for sure


----------



## Doxie247

Kitsunegrl said:


> Doxie-
> That is the manga charity bead.  The pink one was for a girl's school in Singapore, and the green one was issued for the Japan tsunami.
> I believe they are sold out, but sometimes you can find them on the secondary market.
> This is mine...





So I've found the green one (which is the one I want) on ebay for $155. Is that average for a glass bead like that? It seems so much.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The selling price was maybe $45 or so. I can't remember with the conversion. 

$155 is high to me, but it just depends on how much you want it, I guess.


----------



## blackmamba10000

What's everyone think of the new spring/summer collection? I love beige moonstone and blossoms!


----------



## gelbergirl

I was expecting a bigger spring release, especially with all the beads that were retired.
Perhaps more surprise releases to come?


----------



## Aprilshack

There are some more beads coming out.A ruby rock (same price range as the regular semi precious stones) two flowery ones and some more Easter glass dangles.


----------



## Blythedor

My new valentine unique beads


----------



## darkangel07760

I drove to the closest Trollbeads retailer in my area today because they were hosting their trunkshow and it was fun!  They always have a super friendly staff, my friend volunteers to work there ( and gets paid in beads, lucky girl!), and I walked away with the freyja clasp and a new bracelet.  
I would buy the beads, but I am on the bead loyalty program for Trollbeads At The Commons.  Plus, TATC doesn't charge tax or shipping, which I love.  
I tried on the silver bangle.  I liked it alot, but compared to the bracelet retailing for $46, and then you get that for free when you buy a decorative lock, at $133 (plus $40 for two stoppers and of course sales tax) I will wait and at least get the stoppers for free from TATC.  
It was nice to finally get a good hands on look at the black onyx fantasy necklace.  I like it way more than the pearl one!  But that is something else that I will wait for and get as a gift one day, or as a splurge if I ever can afford that.
The new beads were pretty cool.  I really liked the Fossil, and the starfish silver was cute, as well as the seahorses silver charm!  I am a fan of ocean stuff, so of course I liked most everything from that collection.


----------



## Engel

I just thought I would show you what is inside my bead box.

there are still locks, an amethyst FN and my anniversary bracelet not pictures, but other than the beads on my anniversary bracelet, my other troll beads are in those pictures.

Not such a huge collection as some may have, but not too small either, I love each piece.


----------



## Aprilshack

Engel said:


> I just thought I would show you what is inside my bead box.
> 
> there are still locks, an amethyst FN and my anniversary bracelet not pictures, but other than the beads on my anniversary bracelet, my other troll beads are in those pictures.
> 
> Not such a huge collection as some may have, but not too small either, I love each piece.



Cor!! Lovely!


----------



## gelbergirl

Engel said:


> I just thought I would show you what is inside my bead box.
> 
> there are still locks, an amethyst FN and my anniversary bracelet not pictures, but other than the beads on my anniversary bracelet, my other troll beads are in those pictures.
> 
> Not such a huge collection as some may have, but not too small either, I love each piece.



Thanks for sharing this with us Engel - would love to see your lovely bracelet designs from these wonderful beads.
I am envious of your RAF beads (are those even available anywhere anymore? And your Japanese Manga beads!  Glad you are loving and enjoying them.


----------



## Engel

gelbergirl said:


> Thanks for sharing this with us Engel - would love to see your lovely bracelet designs from these wonderful beads.
> I am envious of your RAF beads (are those even available anywhere anymore? And your Japanese Manga beads!  Glad you are loving and enjoying them.



I dont know if the raf beads are still available, i got them when they were just out last year. i planned to buy two more of them eventually, but i guess this wont be happening now. 

and the manga beads i ordered from a japanese website last year as well, i saw they are going for insane prices on evil bay now.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I got some small & beautiful beads and the new Messenger bead for my birthday.


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> I got some small & beautiful beads and the new Messenger bead for my birthday.



How lovely!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

The only local jeweler that sells Troll also sells their big ol' book... For $65!! Isn't that cheap? I want to get it, i just sold some items on bonanza so now i have a bit of money. Does anyone have this book?


----------



## darkangel07760

So excited.  Sold a few pieces on Bonanza and not only was I able to get my sister's and mother's birthday presents done, I got myself a Trolbeads bangle!  I am so excited, can't wait to get it.  I personally think it is alot for a silver bangle, but I didn't pay tax and I am getting two free stoppers, so that helps!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

What size bangle did you get?  I really want one, but I don't know if I get xs or s. my wrist is 6 1/2 and I wear 7.25 or 7.50 bracelet. The charts all say xs, but I dunno. No way to try before purchase so I will be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> What size bangle did you get?  I really want one, but I don't know if I get xs or s. my wrist is 6 1/2 and I wear 7.25 or 7.50 bracelet. The charts all say xs, but I dunno. No way to try before purchase so I will be interested in your thoughts.



I got the extra small, and that is probably the size you need as well!  I was wise enough to remember when I was at my local Trollbeads jewelers at the last trunk show to try them on... The sizes run big!


----------



## darkangel07760

So i got the bangle today. I was about to head out the door,so i just popped on 3 beads and i have some pics of it:












What i like the most about this bangle is that the beads stay upright. I tend to only wear a few beads. Also, i barely notice i am wearing the bangle! 

I was sorta indecisive though... The bangle was $133. I got it from Trollbeads At The Commons and they have a current promotion that you receive 2 free stoppers for the bangle. Also, TATC does not charge tax or shipping,which is great! 
But i was trying to decide between this bangle, or should i get a Pandora bracelet? I have 2 Pandora beads, and i already have 2 Trollbeads bracelets and now this Trollbeads bangle. 
Should i return the bangle and get the Pandora bracelet with the promo coming up?  The upcoming promo is buy $100 of stuff and get a free bracelet at Pandora.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

I would keep the bangle. It's very elegant!



darkangel07760 said:


> So i got the bangle today. I was about to head out the door,so i just popped on 3 beads and i have some pics of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i like the most about this bangle is that the beads stay upright. I tend to only wear a few beads. Also, i barely notice i am wearing the bangle!
> 
> I was sorta indecisive though... The bangle was $133. I got it from Trollbeads At The Commons and they have a current promotion that you receive 2 free stoppers for the bangle. Also, TATC does not charge tax or shipping,which is great!
> But i was trying to decide between this bangle, or should i get a Pandora bracelet? I have 2 Pandora beads, and i already have 2 Trollbeads bracelets and now this Trollbeads bangle.
> Should i return the bangle and get the Pandora bracelet with the promo coming up?  The upcoming promo is buy $100 of stuff and get a free bracelet at Pandora.


----------



## darkangel07760

Purseluvnmama said:


> I would keep the bangle. It's very elegant!


 
Thank you!  I do like the look.


----------



## Younglove

darkangel07760 said:


> So i got the bangle today. I was about to head out the door,so i just popped on 3 beads and i have some pics of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i like the most about this bangle is that the beads stay upright. I tend to only wear a few beads. Also, i barely notice i am wearing the bangle!
> 
> I was sorta indecisive though... The bangle was $133. I got it from Trollbeads At The Commons and they have a current promotion that you receive 2 free stoppers for the bangle. Also, TATC does not charge tax or shipping,which is great!
> But i was trying to decide between this bangle, or should i get a Pandora bracelet? I have 2 Pandora beads, and i already have 2 Trollbeads bracelets and now this Trollbeads bangle.
> Should i return the bangle and get the Pandora bracelet with the promo coming up?  The upcoming promo is buy $100 of stuff and get a free bracelet at Pandora.


It does look nice but I love my pandora! Their coming out with a bangle this summer too.


----------



## jollywa

Younglove said:


> It does look nice but I love my pandora! Their coming out with a bangle this summer too.


I have both Pandora and Troll beads bracelets. I prefer the detail on the Troll beads, as well as the variety in the glass beads.

I have not seen the bangle til now, but I really like it. Can you put Pandora beads on it, if you like?


----------



## vannarene

I want the Trollbeads chain and clasp with Pandora and Trollbeads but Trollbeads are so expensive :\


----------



## queenesther

I just started collecting Troll last fall after collecting Pandora first.  I became bored with Pandora.  I still have my Pandora bracelets but hardly wear them.  I put them up for sale but after getting a buyer I backed out of the sale.  Even though I dont wear them, I could not part with them either.  Maybe one day I will go back to wearing them.

Pandora is so classic, but I like the mysterical and unusualness of Troll.  IMO, Troll is more expensive than Pandora.  A lot of the Pandors silver is in the $25-$35 range.  The Troll silver is $50 plus.  I am not talking about the small silver which runs around $28.  The 2tone Troll is out of my buget altogether.

I have 2 1/12 Pandora bracelets that I dont wear.  I have 1 1/2 Troll bracelets that I wear every day.  And soon will be starting a Redbalifrog bracelet.


----------



## darkangel07760

Younglove said:


> It does look nice but I love my pandora! Their coming out with a bangle this summer too.


 
I saw their bangle, and it is quite different.  I like Pandora more and more just recently... they seem to be changing a bit, and I like the change.


----------



## darkangel07760

jollywa said:


> I have both Pandora and Troll beads bracelets. I prefer the detail on the Troll beads, as well as the variety in the glass beads.
> 
> I have not seen the bangle til now, but I really like it. Can you put Pandora beads on it, if you like?


 
Yes you could   I have my buddha pandora bead on my bangle right now, looks great!


----------



## Aprilshack

queenesther said:


> I just started collecting Troll last fall after collecting Pandora first.  I became bored with Pandora.  I still have my Pandora bracelets but hardly wear them.  I put them up for sale but after getting a buyer I backed out of the sale.  Even though I dont wear them, I could not part with them either.  Maybe one day I will go back to wearing them.
> 
> Pandora is so classic, but I like the mysterical and unusualness of Troll.  IMO, Troll is more expensive than Pandora.  A lot of the Pandors silver is in the $25-$35 range.  The Troll silver is $50 plus.  I am not talking about the small silver which runs around $28.  The 2tone Troll is out of my buget altogether.
> 
> I have 2 1/12 Pandora bracelets that I dont wear.  I have 1 1/2 Troll bracelets that I wear every day.  And soon will be starting a Redbalifrog bracelet.



RBF is a lovely brand! 

Managed to order a Chess lock for £47 inc. postage today!


----------



## gelbergirl

Aprilshack said:


> RBF is a lovely brand!
> 
> Managed to order a *Chess lock* for £47 inc. postage today!



April - is this a new lock but an old design? Limited release? Just wondering.


----------



## Aprilshack

gelbergirl said:


> April - is this a new lock but an old design? Limited release? Just wondering.



It's actually a lock that is still in production, but is only supposed to be given out at Trolbeads Academy events.Recently there has been a couple of Danish online stores who have been selling them as Trollbeads seem to have given them a handful to sell as they have been or are attending a Trollbead academy in the middle of April.


----------



## Aprilshack

There is a rumour goin around that no more ooaks are going to be shipped to Fable? You guys think its true? I want to start getting ooak Amber's (not at inflated prices though) so hopefully its just a rumour.


----------



## Heidi S.

That's a great bracelet.  I recently found red bali frog beads myself and am in love love love!  Beads are so beautifully detailed and like little sculptures. 

Here is a link to their site in case you don't know about them:

http://www.redbalifrogusa.com


----------



## darkangel07760

Anyone going to the Mother's Day Trunk show at their local dealer?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

No local dealer for me,  but I did split a buy 3, get one with someone. I to two WT Baltic Gold ambers. 
Plus I to an Eske Four Foxes bead, so I must restrain myself for a while!


----------



## TechTribal

I just saw a greyhound lock on eBay.  Does anyone have more information on this lock since I cant really find any thru google?


----------



## gelbergirl

The Trollbeads museum (on line) does not have it listed (last I heard).  It may be compatible with Troll but not made by them.  Again I am not sure but from what I understand.


----------



## darkangel07760

TechTribal said:


> I just saw a greyhound lock on eBay.  Does anyone have more information on this lock since I cant really find any thru google?



Apparently it is fashioned after  a 14th century church in the Netherlands? I have a greyhound lock too and i am working on a permanent bracelet!
Trollbeads used them as locks until they developed the detachable interchangeable ones.


----------



## gelbergirl

That is so interesting - I had no idea the locks were not always detachable interchangeable!
Though, wish they would come out with more locks.


----------



## arwen

TechTribal said:


> I just saw a greyhound lock on eBay.  Does anyone have more information on this lock since I cant really find any thru google?



The greyhound (or also Urnes) lock has been designed by Asger Max Andersen.
As far as I know it has never been in the official TB collection (which is why it does not appear in the Museum ) and yes, it has been designed back when the locks were attached to the bracelet permanently.

It's been inspired by the Church of Urnes in Norway.

That lock is still available not only on eBay but also some other shops.
I am not sure if it is okay to post names and links, but a certain Danish store still has some.

I have added two pics where you can see how I have attached the lock to my bracelet.
I had a lobster clap attached to one part and the other one permanently fixed to the bracelet. Thus I can still change the beads.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-pbtJRhoT6_M/Uau9m24g4lI/AAAAAAAAADQ/mp5X_31kQuI/s1600/IMG_1793.JPG

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ZorACBCCedA/Uau-7TM9-jI/AAAAAAAAADc/46km4jZkXwM/s1600/IMG_2681.JPG


----------



## Dark Ennui

Hi guys!  I'm glad I found this thread.    I had a major obsession with Trollbeads last year and picked up so many things.  I had to slow down when I became re-obsessed with purses. lol  I started with Chamilia, but never got anything significant.  I love Trollbeads because their designs are so well thought out. I have Pandora but it's a little too... serious? if I may use that description.  I love that Trollbeads are whimsical and poke fun sometimes.  I'm looking forward to lurking around on this thread. lol  I haven't bought anything since the last Spiritual collection.  :-/  I also love Faerybeads which are just starting out and compatible with Trollbeads.  I have the dragon clasp and I can't get enough of it.  But it's quite pricey and I want nearly every color dragon. lol

I love those ambers Arwen!


----------



## darkangel07760

Dark Ennui said:


> Hi guys!  I'm glad I found this thread.    I had a major obsession with Trollbeads last year and picked up so many things.  I had to slow down when I became re-obsessed with purses. lol  I started with Chamilia, but never got anything significant.  I love Trollbeads because their designs are so well thought out. I have Pandora but it's a little too... serious? if I may use that description.  I love that Trollbeads are whimsical and poke fun sometimes.  I'm looking forward to lurking around on this thread. lol  I haven't bought anything since the last Spiritual collection.  :-/  I also love Faerybeads which are just starting out and compatible with Trollbeads.  I have the dragon clasp and I can't get enough of it.  But it's quite pricey and I want nearly every color dragon. lol
> 
> I love those ambers Arwen!



I love troll! I have been eyeing faerybeads, they are so lovely but i haven't decided which ones i want yet 
I have a tiny pandora collection but i only choose the trolliest pandora


----------



## Dark Ennui

darkangel07760 said:


> I love troll! I have been eyeing faerybeads, they are so lovely but i haven't decided which ones i want yet
> I have a tiny pandora collection but i only choose the trolliest pandora



May I tempt you with some photos?   I love this clasp to bits.  It is truly unique.  This clasp is unlike any I've seen from any company.


----------



## darkangel07760

OH MY!  I REALLY WANT IT!!  You are NO help lol!!!



Dark Ennui said:


> May I tempt you with some photos?   I love this clasp to bits.  It is truly unique.  This clasp is unlike any I've seen from any company.


----------



## Dark Ennui

mewt said:


> ooh! here's some etsy recommendations:
> and also *Lions Paw Jewelry* makes GORGEOUS, gorgeous glasswork. butterflies, whole scenes like paintings, trapped in glass... so beautiful!!



I LOVE Lions Paw!  There are a few other lampwork artists with amazing beads.  I cannot get enough of these little microcosms!



darkangel07760 said:


> OH MY!  I REALLY WANT IT!!  You are NO help lol!!!



Give in!    I can't wait till I pull the trigger and actually buy the gold clasp.  For now I'm biding my time and can't seem to quite commit... probably because my bracelet and most of my beads are silver!  But that fire dragon bead is also calling my name!




Just wondering if anyone has made any recent purchases or put together a bracelet to show off.


----------



## darkangel07760

Dark Ennui said:


> I LOVE Lions Paw!  There are a few other lampwork artists with amazing beads.  I cannot get enough of these little microcosms!
> 
> 
> 
> Give in!    I can't wait till I pull the trigger and actually buy the gold clasp.  For now I'm biding my time and can't seem to quite commit... probably because my bracelet and most of my beads are silver!  But that fire dragon bead is also calling my name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has made any recent purchases or put together a bracelet to show off.


 
Right now I am buying a bunch of Trollbeads that are 30% off at a LD so my credit card hates me at the moment... 
However, if I land the job I am going for right now, then I will most certainly get a faerybeads lock and chain!  I have always wanted to do a dragon/troll bracelet, this would look great!


----------



## Dark Ennui

darkangel07760 said:


> Right now I am buying a bunch of Trollbeads



Can't wait to see!    I also have been feeding my purse habit so I haven't bought many this year.  I definitely want the elderflower bead.  I'd like to pick that up maybe next week.  Seeing this thread has restarted my interest in Troll.  I was fizzling out there for awhile!


----------



## darkangel07760

Dark Ennui said:


> Can't wait to see!    I also have been feeding my purse habit so I haven't bought many this year.  I definitely want the elderflower bead.  I'd like to pick that up maybe next week.  Seeing this thread has restarted my interest in Troll.  I was fizzling out there for awhile!


 
I bought the elderflower bead and the elderflower splitter... the bead is more impressive, but I only have one other splitter so I thought the elderflower one would look lovely.  
Now I have my lone PAndora bracelet to finish... I don't like full bracelets, and in all honesty, I have only started liking Pandora this spring, with the fairytale line... So the faerybead is next!


----------



## Dark Ennui

darkangel07760 said:


> ...I have only started liking Pandora this spring, with the fairytale line... So the faerybead is next!



I didn't even know about the fairytale line!  lol  I'll have to check it out.  I have pandora beads but no full bracelet.  I incorporate them into my Trollbead bracelets actually.  

I love elderflower in drinks and juice and whatnot so I have to get that bead. 

I just wanted to share my newest purchase.  Just got it in the mail today.


----------



## Dark Ennui

I just went onto BeadThrilled after a hiatus of a year or so (I was buying WAY too much) lol.  Can anyone tell me what happened with Bead Sensation?  What's this lawsuit about?


----------



## Ali7364

Dark Ennui said:


> I just went onto BeadThrilled after a hiatus of a year or so (I was buying WAY too much) lol.  Can anyone tell me what happened with Bead Sensation?  What's this lawsuit about?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## darkangel07760

Dark Ennui said:


> I didn't even know about the fairytale line!  lol  I'll have to check it out.  I have pandora beads but no full bracelet.  I incorporate them into my Trollbead bracelets actually.
> 
> I love elderflower in drinks and juice and whatnot so I have to get that bead.
> 
> I just wanted to share my newest purchase.  Just got it in the mail today.


 
Very bright!  I would like to see that in a bracelet


----------



## gelbergirl

I just got the World Tour Germany Garden Gnome.  He is the cutest little guy sitting on my bracelet.  Put him next to the Bavarian bead.


----------



## gelbergirl

I decided that all my Trollbeads bracelets were all beige/neutral dark so I bought a whole bunch of new beads for a summer look.  I call this Flounder Summer fun. (every bracelet has a name!)


----------



## Dark Ennui

gelbergirl said:


> I decided that all my Trollbeads bracelets were all beige/neutral dark so I bought a whole bunch of new beads for a summer look.  I call this Flounder Summer fun. (every bracelet has a name!)



Congrats on the new bead and nice colors for summer!  Do you have a story line with the beads on that bracelet or is it just anything reminding you of summer?


----------



## gelbergirl

Dark Ennui said:


> Congrats on the new bead and nice colors for summer!  Do you have a story line with the beads on that bracelet or is it just anything reminding you of summer?



Just picked out beads I thought were silly enough for summer or colorful


----------



## darkangel07760

love your bright fun bracelet!
I am delving into the world of gold... found a good price on a gold bracelet and lock, going to give it a few more days to think it over.  I love white metals, but sometimes it is nice to mix it up with rose and yellow gold.  
Does anyone here have a gold Troll bracelet/beads?


----------



## gelbergirl

Here is my gold bracelet.  I worked on it for about 2 years - would love to add another gold bead - maybe "Spots" or "Ornamental".  As you can see, I did the chain and the stoppers as well.


----------



## darkangel07760

How do you like your gold TB, gelbergirl? Do you find you wear it as much as your silver? I am taking a look at my glass, seeing which ones look best.
Here is the thing... I am into blues, greens and purples, more cool tones. I think I might add a few blue beads... I might make my gold a space themed bracelet... 
I have no idea why I am into gold, I just want a gold bracelet and that's that lol!


----------



## gelbergirl

Sometimes I wear the gold on my left and the silver on my right.


----------



## darkangel07760

I am just waiting to hear back about a potential new job, if I get the green light then I can leap ahead and get the gold TB! Or if I don't get the job I can console myself with so.e gold TB. Lol!


----------



## TammySue

gelbergirl said:


> Sometimes I wear the gold on my left and the silver on my right.


 
Your gold bracelet is beautiful!

Does anyone have the Catching Hearts Lock?  If so, do you like it and/or have any problems with it?  TIA!


----------



## Aprilshack

Bad news for anyone who orders Tb from perlen & other Danish stores who live outside the eu: Report from Endangered trolls: http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-forbid-danish-retailers-from-shipping-outside-of-the-eu/


----------



## QueenLouis

When I woke up this morning I had never heard of Trollbeads, and now I have this.


----------



## darkangel07760

Aprilshack said:


> Bad news for anyone who orders Tb from perlen & other Danish stores who live outside the eu: Report from Endangered trolls: http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-forbid-danish-retailers-from-shipping-outside-of-the-eu/



Wow this is sad news


----------



## gelbergirl

QueenLouis said:


> When I woke up this morning I had never heard of Trollbeads, and now I have this.
> 
> View attachment 2238979
> 
> View attachment 2238981



Wow!  Congratulations - you did well!


----------



## Aprilshack

QueenLouis said:


> When I woke up this morning I had never heard of Trollbeads, and now I have this.
> 
> View attachment 2238979
> 
> View attachment 2238981



Ha ha! Ooops! What have i done? lol! Very nice!


----------



## QueenLouis

gelbergirl said:


> Wow!  Congratulations - you did well!



Thanks! After about 2 hours of drooling over their website, I found that a decent sized retailer was only 15 min from my house. So it became my Saturday afternoon plans. 

I think I could become hooked.


----------



## QueenLouis

Aprilshack said:


> Ha ha! Ooops! What have i done? lol! Very nice!



I was only looking for a jewelry box!

But they did give me a small one with my purchase. So mission accomplished.


----------



## Aprilshack

QueenLouis said:


> I was only looking for a jewelry box!
> 
> But they did give me a small one with my purchase. So mission accomplished.



The round stacked one with three layers? Don't google the giant TB jewlery box whatever you do! Lol!






http://www.steffans.co.uk/trollbeads-ultimate-collectors-case-schmuckvitrine-pr-19173.html


----------



## QueenLouis

Aprilshack said:


> The round stacked one with three layers? Don't google the giant TB jewlery box whatever you do! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.steffans.co.uk/trollbeads-ultimate-collectors-case-schmuckvitrine-pr-19173.html



Yes, the small round one. Although that will only be good for this and maybe another full set. (I'm sure there will be more in my future) - But I think I found something good for my original set of charms (Fossil) on Bed, Bath & Beyond.

Not looking at your link... not looking... (Wow, I can't imagine I'll ever need one that big!)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^never say never. I have been collecting on and off since the mid2000s. When the fever hits, it hits hard. 
I am on a ban for the rest of the year since I got some stellar beads earlier this year!

Check out bead thrilled.com. Lots of great people and some really fantastic bracelet designs.


----------



## TammySue

QueenLouis said:


> Thanks! After about 2 hours of drooling over their website, I found that a decent sized retailer was only 15 min from my house. So it became my Saturday afternoon plans.
> 
> I think I could become hooked.


 
Love your bracelet!  My next purchase is going to be the flower lock and Thumbelina.  She is so art nouveau looking and I love that era.


----------



## QueenLouis

Kitsunegrl said:


> ^never say never. I have been collecting on and off since the mid2000s. When the fever hits, it hits hard.
> I am on a ban for the rest of the year since I got some stellar beads earlier this year!
> 
> Check out bead thrilled.com. Lots of great people and some really fantastic bracelet designs.



Oh I know... back in 2006 when a co-worker brought me into a Coach store, I said these words "I'd never pay $300 for a purse!"... almost 50 Coach bags & ~ a dozen premier designer bags later...

I'll take a look for that website. Thanks.


----------



## QueenLouis

TammySue said:


> Love your bracelet!  My next purchase is going to be the flower lock and Thumbelina.  She is so art nouveau looking and I love that era.



Oh you're right. I was going for a fairy forest theme and I was just focused on the girl's face surrounded by flowers. But yeah, it is very art nouveau.


----------



## Aprilshack

Trollbeads has reversed the decision not to ship out of Denmark for non eu countries!


----------



## darkangel07760

Aprilshack said:


> Trollbeads has reversed the decision not to ship out of Denmark for non eu countries!


Yay great news! Now I can keep buying overseas!


----------



## darkangel07760

If you are ever looking for pretty photos of trollbead bracelets for inspiration ideas, check out Tartooful on Facebook and Wordpress. They are a TB shop in Canada but also post pretty pics


----------



## Aqua_2

Hello, Trollbeads experts! 

I am new to the world of Trolbeads: working on my on my 1st trollbeads bracelet. Last Friday received two beads, Baby and Fabled Faces, from Trollbeadsjewerly.com. To my disappointment, I noticed the plating on the Baby bead is peeling... It has not been chipped or nicked, the plating is peeling. To my understanding, beads are made from silver. Or they have only silver plating? 

I have an extensive collection of Pandora charms and I have never had any issues with any of them.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Trollbeads don't peel. Return it for a refund. Trollbeads are silver and a lot of them are heavily oxidized; the baby may be because I believe it is an older bead that has been retired. If it is truly peeling  and not oxidized, something is very wrong.

I have some beads from the early 2000s, and while they have oxidized ( my preference), I have never had one peel.


----------



## Aqua_2

Kitsunegrl said:


> Trollbeads don't peel. Return it for a refund. Trollbeads are silver and a lot of them are heavily oxidized; the baby may be because I believe it is an older bead that has been retired. If it is truly peeling  and not oxidized, something is very wrong.
> 
> I have some beads from the early 2000s, and while they have oxidized ( my preference), I have never had one peel.


Thank you! As I know, Trollbeads is a very reputable brand.  The seller, TrollbeadsJewerly and Small Treasures, seemed as a reliable one. Could it be a forged bead?


What sellers would you recommend? Plan to do silver bracelet for now, "Faces and Trolls" mostly. The Baby would be a great addition to it.And I love and prefer oxidized silver, too. 

I spent hours looking at all bracelets in this thread... They are all pretty and inspiring! Love Trollbeads more than Pandora. They have more character.


----------



## QueenLouis

I discovered that not having the chain filled up caused my bracelet to hang with the empty side on the top of my wrist. So I got a couple more beads. Here's my updated "Enchanted Forest" theme bracelet.


----------



## dolllover

Love your bracelet QueenLouis.


----------



## Aqua_2

What a lovely bracelet, QueenLouis! 

I can spot the Troll With Big Feet. I plan to get him for my bracelet.


----------



## Aqua_2

One of the ways to build your bracelet :lolots:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmmOPVRO28Q


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Aqua, I usually order from trollbeadsatthecommons or goldmine. Goldmine is actually called something else, bu if you goog goldmine and Trollbeads, it will come up. 

I am not familiar with the place you ordered from, but hopefully someone else can offer some feedback. 

QueenLouis, ou built that fast!  Very pretty. Now you need another bracelet for all the other beads you will surely desire!


----------



## QueenLouis

Kitsunegrl said:


> Aqua, I usually order from trollbeadsatthecommons or goldmine. Goldmine is actually called something else, bu if you goog goldmine and Trollbeads, it will come up.
> 
> I am not familiar with the place you ordered from, but hopefully someone else can offer some feedback.
> 
> QueenLouis, ou built that fast!  Very pretty. Now you need another bracelet for all the other beads you will surely desire!



Ummm... I might already have an entire other bracelet planned in my mind. And in my wish list.


----------



## QueenLouis

dolllover said:


> Love your bracelet QueenLouis.



Thanks.


----------



## QueenLouis

Aqua_2 said:


> What a lovely bracelet, QueenLouis!
> 
> I can spot the Troll With Big Feet. I plan to get him for my bracelet.



Yep, I couldn't resist him because I too have big feet. LOL


----------



## gelbergirl

Queen - your Enchanted Forest looks great!  I like the circular box too!  I think you need a stopper though. (I am stopper, safety chain obsessed!)


----------



## QueenLouis

gelbergirl said:


> Queen - your Enchanted Forest looks great!  I like the circular box too!  I think you need a stopper though. (I am stopper, safety chain obsessed!)



I actually did add a stopper on the lock end. Someone at work mentioned the safety chain. I'm surprised the woman at the boutique didn't mention it because I went in to build an entire bracelet. She recommended a stopper, and gave me the little rod thing to lay it out on and slide onto the chain.

How/where does the safety chain attach? Is it basically just a safeguard if the lock breaks?


----------



## gelbergirl

^ OK, glad you added the stopper.  The safety chain is added protection but also changes to look of the bracelet.  But I would not say it is of utmost protection.  Your boutique rep should be able to show you how it attaches or there are some videos out there.  It also makes you have to slide your bracelet on through your hand rather than loop it around your wrist to put it on. But like I said you should be fine.  Enjoy that Beauty.


----------



## gelbergirl

I placed an internet order for a TB bead I not get locally. 
When it came they included a nice _polishing cloth_ as a gift.

Anyone have one of these. Use it?  I never thought that TB bracelet would need this.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I use the cloth occasionally just to hit the high spots on the beads. I prefer a contrast of shiny and heavy oxidization.


----------



## Aqua_2

gelbergirl said:


> I placed an internet order for a TB bead I not get locally.
> When it came they included a nice _polishing cloth_ as a gift.
> 
> Anyone have one of these. Use it?  I never thought that TB bracelet would need this.


I got a polishing cloth with one of my orders as well.  I use it occasionally on beads and my other silver jewelry.


----------



## lifestylekitty

gelbergirl said:


> I decided that all my Trollbeads bracelets were all beige/neutral dark so I bought a whole bunch of new beads for a summer look.  I call this Flounder Summer fun. (every bracelet has a name!)



I love the colours...so vibrant  

I'm new to Trollbeads...and it's quite addicting! I've spent hours on the website trying to look at which beads look best with which combination.


----------



## Littlejo00

Trollbeads Gallery is a great website for ordering beads; Louise Rogers has many unique beads, and also a Trollbeads forum. I have ordered many beads from this site. Shipment is free in the US and also fast.


----------



## darkangel07760

I have entered the world of gold Trollbeads... How can one resist a sale???  WOW I love them!  IT will be of course a tiny collection compared to my silver collection, but a nice tiny collection.


----------



## gelbergirl

Congratulations! - where are the pictures?!



darkangel07760 said:


> I have entered the world of gold Trollbeads... How can one resist a sale???  WOW I love them!  IT will be of course a tiny collection compared to my silver collection, but a nice tiny collection.


----------



## darkangel07760

HOWEVER.
I am exchanging my Happy Universe for a different one... IRL, the gold is paler than my other gold TB, so I contacted the shop that I bought it from, and they are going to exchange it for me!  
And there is more coming in about 3 weeks


----------



## Dark Ennui

darkangel07760 said:


> And there is more coming in about 3 weeks



Lovely gold bracelet!  Can't wait to see your upcoming additions.  

I recently got a few beads.  These are the ones that came.  A few more on the way.


----------



## gelbergirl

darkangel07760 said:


> HOWEVER.
> I am exchanging my Happy Universe for a different one... IRL, the gold is paler than my other gold TB, so I contacted the shop that I bought it from, and they are going to exchange it for me!
> And there is more coming in about 3 weeks



Nice choices!
Do you love the elephant lock (is that what that is?)?
What is the bead all the way to the right?
Congratulations!


----------



## alliemia

wow, I love the gold!

Darkennui...I love your bangle..i have one too!


----------



## TechTribal

Ive been on a rare retired hunt lately and purchased a red armadillo and a silver python.  I saw an anniversary bracelet and am trying to build my budget back to buy it but couldnt resist these babies since I had left space for them on each bracelet I added them to.


----------



## Aqua_2

darkangel07760 said:


> HOWEVER.
> I am exchanging my Happy Universe for a different one... IRL, the gold is paler than my other gold TB, so I contacted the shop that I bought it from, and they are going to exchange it for me!
> And there is more coming in about 3 weeks



Lovely bracelet! 
Ah, Happy Universe! I love this bead, but the price  for now. Someday, it will mine!


----------



## Aqua_2

TechTribal said:


> Ive been on a rare retired hunt lately and purchased a red armadillo and a silver python.  I saw an anniversary bracelet and am trying to build my budget back to buy it but couldnt resist these babies since I had left space for them on each bracelet I added them to.



Stunning bracelets. The last one is my personal fav. 

Is it the Mask bead on it?


----------



## gelbergirl

TechTribal said:


> Ive been on a rare retired hunt lately and purchased a red armadillo and a silver python.  I saw an anniversary bracelet and am trying to build my budget back to buy it but couldnt resist these babies since I had left space for them on each bracelet I added them to.



Cool looking bracelet, I am also a fan of Circus bead!


----------



## Dark Ennui

More new beads arrived in the mail.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

That green wavy one is awesome!


----------



## Dark Ennui

I just can't seem to stop buying! Every day I see beads I want.  -sigh-


----------



## gelbergirl

Dark Ennui said:


> More new beads arrived in the mail.



  Love it when the mail comes - have fun making combinations!


----------



## Lots love

I also have troll beads start with few couldn't stop have one bracelet which I love I have pandora as well they r both so different but both very unique I guess that's the nice thing about these bracelets is its custom to u and only u and each bead and stone has its own story to it which makes it so special I think


----------



## darkangel07760

I know it isn't Troll, but lookee what I got... I bought it used from someone who didn't want it, so I saved some $$$!


----------



## gelbergirl

darkangel07760 said:


> I know it isn't Troll, but lookee what I got... I bought it used from someone who didn't want it, so I saved some $$$!



 What is it ?


----------



## TechTribal

Aqua_2 said:


> Stunning bracelets. The last one is my personal fav.
> 
> Is it the Mask bead on it?


Yes, one of my favorites   thank you!


----------



## TechTribal

gelbergirl said:


> Cool looking bracelet, I am also a fan of Circus bead!


Thank you!  Yes, the circus bracelet and circus bead is my favorite as they put it in the Trollbook with a story a couple of years ago.  I just purchases an ooak red yellow and white armadillo that I cant wait to put with it...this will never end lol


----------



## bunnyrocketship

I've been looking at Trollbeads for a while now and finally decided to bite the bullet. With Pandora, I focused more on the silver beads, but I am completely in love with the glass Trollbeads. I'm finding myself focused on the glass more than anything else and I can't decide on a good theme. Can anybody help me out? :girlwhack:

These are the glass beads that I love the most:






Would this amount be too many? I plan on getting the 8.3 inch bracelet because I like my bracelets to be a little loose if that makes sense.


----------



## gelbergirl

hi bunnyrocketship - welcome to TrollBeads.  These are all beautiful glass beads you have picked out.   If you wanted you could also put the small beads in between to make a pretty bracelet like "small berries" or "leaves".
Have fun shopping!


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> What is it ?


 
It is a dragon lock and bracelet from Faerybeads


----------



## darkangel07760

bunnyrocketship said:


> I've been looking at Trollbeads for a while now and finally decided to bite the bullet. With Pandora, I focused more on the silver beads, but I am completely in love with the glass Trollbeads. I'm finding myself focused on the glass more than anything else and I can't decide on a good theme. Can anybody help me out? :girlwhack:
> 
> These are the glass beads that I love the most:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this amount be too many? I plan on getting the 8.3 inch bracelet because I like my bracelets to be a little loose if that makes sense.


 
I love all of these!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Has anyone seen the new fall line coming up? I am at work right now, but when I get home I will post sneak peeks. Also, www.charmsaddict.com has it


----------



## QueenLouis

darkangel07760 said:


> Has anyone seen the new fall line coming up? I am at work right now, but when I get home I will post sneak peeks. Also, http://www.charmsaddict.com has it


 
Thanks for sharing! Love the skeleton, the water lock and a few of the glass beads from the purple heaven kit.


----------



## darkangel07760

So.excited to see the other new thing they have coming out. I will have to find the link to it. Its called X Trollbeads or Trollbeads by X either way.


----------



## darkangel07760

No clue what this is going to be, but there is a countdown for it!
http://www.xbytrollbeads.com/


----------



## gelbergirl

Finally got the _Kimono beads_.  I am a bit late on these.  This is the kit that got me into TB but it took some time to find them.  Also found _WT Netherlands clogs_ and _WT Hong Kong Majong_!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

The kimono set is my fave. I have it as a permanent combo for my Japan bracelet.


----------



## Aqua_2

darkangel07760 said:


> Has anyone seen the new fall line coming up? I am at work right now, but when I get home I will post sneak peeks. Also, www.charmsaddict.com has it


Can't wait to get those Flowers


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> Finally got the _Kimono beads_.  I am a bit late on these.  This is the kit that got me into TB but it took some time to find them.  Also found _WT Netherlands clogs_ and _WT Hong Kong Majong_!


 I love the grey one at about 3 o'clock.... gorgeous with the matte finish!


----------



## MCF

I've been waiting for a skeleton bead forever! I'll definitely be getting that one.


----------



## darkangel07760

MCF said:


> I've been waiting for a skeleton bead forever! I'll definitely be getting that one.


 
Me too!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

here is the beginning of my X by Trollbeads bracelet:

















i wear it pretty much everyday, very lightweight, please excuse my mangled finger in the last photo!


----------



## gelbergirl

X line by Trollbeads is very interesting.
I still hope to see it in person.
Glad you are enjoying yours.


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> X line by Trollbeads is very interesting.
> I still hope to see it in person.
> Glad you are enjoying yours.



Thank you. 
I bought some of them from the new concept shop in nyc! They have a lovely selection, it's on venue of the americas.


----------



## QueenLouis

Some new stuff for autumn/my birthday. Although the wolf is Red Bali Frog.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Love your ambers!


----------



## dinamit

Bump!

Hi All,

I just became a Trollie as I purchased my first bracelet with lace lock tonight. So happy and excited! I've been lusting over it for a while and got some vouchers as a gift so finally took the plunge. Otherwise, I've been collecting Pandora since the summer and have two bracelets and a bangle.

I have a question for you experienced ladies; how do you authenticate a Troll bead? I know how to spot a fake Pandora from a mile off but have no clue with Trollbeads.

Also, are there any reputable ebay dealers for Troll out there? 

Many thanks!


----------



## dinamit

OK, has anyone bought from Doranella store on ebay? They have a huge catalogue of 2000+ Troll beadsat very reasonable prices and I am wondering if they are too good to be true. They stock so many of the beads I want but use stock images which scares me a little.

Here is the link:

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/doranellas...123125120&_sop=10&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322&_vc=1

Is it possible to have such a large catalogue of fakies?


----------



## gelbergirl

dinamit said:


> Bump!
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I just became a Trollie as I purchased my first bracelet with lace lock tonight. So happy and excited! I've been lusting over it for a while and got some vouchers as a gift so finally took the plunge. Otherwise, I've been collecting Pandora since the summer and have two bracelets and a bangle.
> 
> I have a question for you experienced ladies; how do you authenticate a Troll bead? I know how to spot a fake Pandora from a mile off but have no clue with Trollbeads.
> 
> Also, are there any reputable ebay dealers for Troll out there?
> 
> Many thanks!



hi dinamit, welcome to Trollbeads.  I do not know the seller and will take a look but I am not really sure.  Other web sites devoted to TB will offer some advice on obviously counterfeit beads.
I have purchased from 2 sellers on ebay with no problems but in the end, do we really know if it is authentic or not.  I did shop on the secondary market for hard-to-find or retired silvers.
Best to keep your purchases with authorized sellers and take advantage of the many promotions that can make collecting the beads so fun.


----------



## dinamit

gelbergirl said:


> hi dinamit, welcome to Trollbeads.  I do not know the seller and will take a look but I am not really sure.  Other web sites devoted to TB will offer some advice on obviously counterfeit beads.
> I have purchased from 2 sellers on ebay with no problems but in the end, do we really know if it is authentic or not.  I did shop on the secondary market for hard-to-find or retired silvers.
> Best to keep your purchases with authorized sellers and take advantage of the many promotions that can make collecting the beads so fun.



Thanks so much for replying Gelbergirl. 

Trollbeads are hard to come by where I live and I am relying on Perlen, however the bead I was after is out of stock there as it is discontinued, and so I turned to eBay. I bought the green jade bead and it has already shipped, so I will see what it's like when it arrives. The feedback for that seller is 99.8% good, so a few dissatisfied customers, but the vast majority of positive feedback is from repeat customers, so either a lot of Troll collectors don't know how to differentiate fakes from the real stuff, or the seller is doing something right. I hope it is the latter. 

I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## darkangel07760

dinamit said:


> OK, has anyone bought from Doranella store on ebay? They have a huge catalogue of 2000+ Troll beadsat very reasonable prices and I am wondering if they are too good to be true. They stock so many of the beads I want but use stock images which scares me a little.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/doranellas...123125120&_sop=10&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322&_vc=1
> 
> Is it possible to have such a large catalogue of fakies?



I have never bought from doranella,but their prices are good. Let me know how it turns out


----------



## dinamit

darkangel07760 said:


> I have never bought from doranella,but their prices are good. Let me know how it turns out


Thanks darkangel 

Do you still collect Troll? 

Also, any input on how to authenticate Trollbeads would be welcome so that I can determine if this seller is genuine. I ordered a Jade bead from them. 

Many thanks.


----------



## dinamit

darkangel07760 said:


> I have never bought from doranella,but their prices are good. Let me know how it turns out


Also, are there any reputable eBay dealers for Troll out there? 

Thanks!

Dinamit


----------



## darkangel07760

dinamit said:


> Also, are there any reputable eBay dealers for Troll out there?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dinamit



let me take a look when i get home and see what i have saved and i will let you know. i do know collectatroll is safe!


----------



## darkangel07760

dinamit said:


> Thanks darkangel
> 
> Do you still collect Troll?
> 
> Also, any input on how to authenticate Trollbeads would be welcome so that I can determine if this seller is genuine. I ordered a Jade bead from them.
> 
> Many thanks.



HECK YES i still collect troll!!!  but i am on a budget... i went crazy a few months ago, got some seriously awesome troll pieces, and now that i have finished my wish list, i am just kicking back and enjoying my collection 
not sure about jade, it is hard sometimes to tell, i think pandora is faked alot more than troll, but if the price is too good to be true, then it most likely isn't! that's my motto.


----------



## MrsChinadoll

Haven't contributed to this thread yet so here's a pic of my current Trollbead and Red Bali Frog creation. I also have a random jade piece from when I went to China a while ago. I just got the iridescent bead yesterday from my MIL for an early Christmas present!


----------



## dinamit

darkangel07760 said:


> let me take a look when i get home and see what i have saved and i will let you know. i do know collectatroll is safe!





darkangel07760 said:


> HECK YES i still collect troll!!!  but i am on a budget... i went crazy a few months ago, got some seriously awesome troll pieces, and now that i have finished my wish list, i am just kicking back and enjoying my collection
> not sure about jade, it is hard sometimes to tell, i think pandora is faked alot more than troll, but if the price is too good to be true, then it most likely isn't! that's my motto.



Thanks darkangel. Would love to see a group shot of all your Troll. I still dream of your gold bacelet...

I will hek out the seller you suggest. With Doranella the prices are verging on 'too good to be true' - I just wish there was a way I could authenticate the charm. It's my first! I too think there are a lot more Pandora fakes; Troll isn't as well known, at least here in the UK. Do you love one brand more than the other?

I will check out the ebay seller you suggested.


----------



## dinamit

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 2438899
> 
> 
> Haven't contributed to this thread yet so here's a pic of my current Trollbead and Red Bali Frog creation. I also have a random jade piece from when I went to China a while ago. I just got the iridescent bead yesterday from my MIL for an early Christmas present!



Beautiful! I love the colours.


----------



## darkangel07760

MrsChinadoll said:


> View attachment 2438899
> 
> 
> Haven't contributed to this thread yet so here's a pic of my current Trollbead and Red Bali Frog creation. I also have a random jade piece from when I went to China a while ago. I just got the iridescent bead yesterday from my MIL for an early Christmas present!



The large flower lock is one of mt favorites


----------



## darkangel07760

dinamit said:


> Thanks darkangel. Would love to see a group shot of all your Troll. I still dream of your gold bacelet...
> 
> I will hek out the seller you suggest. With Doranella the prices are verging on 'too good to be true' - I just wish there was a way I could authenticate the charm. It's my first! I too think there are a lot more Pandora fakes; Troll isn't as well known, at least here in the UK. Do you love one brand more than the other?
> 
> I will check out the ebay seller you suggested.



I love my gold bracelet. I should wear it more but i cant wear anhthing but pa dora when i am working at pandora, and i need to remember to put it on when i go to work. I have been wearing my troll X bracelet alot lately


----------



## MrsChinadoll

dinamit said:


> Beautiful! I love the colours.


Thank you!



darkangel07760 said:


> The large flower lock is one of mt favorites



Thanks! It's my favorite too!


----------



## dinamit

Does anyone know if the Trollbeads Create function works? I would love to play around with building a bracelet like on the Pandora site but can't get to work on tablet or PC. The link I found is http://trollbeadsnow.com/create

Thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

Has anyone checked out the trollbeads spring 2014 collection yet? http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-spring-2014-complete-preview/


----------



## MrsChinadoll

darkangel07760 said:


> Has anyone checked out the trollbeads spring 2014 collection yet? http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-spring-2014-complete-preview/



Thanks for posting the link! Love the sparkle collection and the emerald beads!


----------



## dinamit

Hi All,

I am a very new Trollbeads collector (I started collecting a month ago) and I absolutely love the Blue Desert bead. I have been wanting it for the longest time and finally ordered from John Lewis - an authorised stockist and a very reputable department store here in the UK.

I recieved the first, larger bead and at first struggled to find a stamp but I have (it's very hidden). Then I read someone's blog about how the detail in fake beads often doesn't reach the top of the bead, as is the case in this one.

I ordered another, from the same stockist, and this very smaller bead arrived with a far more prominent stamp. I am not so dismayed by the colour nuances as that I would expect, but the size difference threw me. 

Do you think they are both genuine Trollbeads or is one a copy? Which do I keep?

All advice is much appreciated. Also, if there are any fellow Londoners here, where do you buy your Troll? 

Many thanks!


----------



## dinamit

Apologies for the awful picture quality. Here are some more pics


----------



## dinamit

And the last demonstrating the size difference the best.


----------



## gelbergirl

dinamit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a very new Trollbeads collector (I started collecting a month ago) and I absolutely love the Blue Desert bead. I have been wanting it for the longest time and finally ordered from John Lewis - an authorised stockist and a very reputable department store here in the UK.
> 
> I recieved the first, larger bead and at first struggled to find a stamp but I have (it's very hidden). Then I read someone's blog about how the detail in fake beads often doesn't reach the top of the bead, as is the case in this one.
> 
> I ordered another, from the same stockist, and this very smaller bead arrived with a far more prominent stamp. I am not so dismayed by the colour nuances as that I would expect, but the size difference threw me.
> 
> Do you think they are both genuine Trollbeads or is one a copy? Which do I keep?
> 
> All advice is much appreciated. Also, if there are any fellow Londoners here, where do you buy your Troll?
> 
> Many thanks!




dinamit,
Welcome!
 I do not know much about authenticating the beads.  Beadthrilled is another site on line that has lots of knowledgeable folks.  And would probably be know lots about this vendor.
Glad you are enjoying your collection!


----------



## mariame2

dinamit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a very new Trollbeads collector (I started collecting a month ago) and I absolutely love the Blue Desert bead. I have been wanting it for the longest time and finally ordered from John Lewis - an authorised stockist and a very reputable department store here in the UK.
> 
> I recieved the first, larger bead and at first struggled to find a stamp but I have (it's very hidden). Then I read someone's blog about how the detail in fake beads often doesn't reach the top of the bead, as is the case in this one.
> 
> I ordered another, from the same stockist, and this very smaller bead arrived with a far more prominent stamp. I am not so dismayed by the colour nuances as that I would expect, but the size difference threw me.
> 
> Do you think they are both genuine Trollbeads or is one a copy? Which do I keep?
> 
> All advice is much appreciated. Also, if there are any fellow Londoners here, where do you buy your Troll?
> 
> Many thanks!




Hi, I've always bought my beads at a local shop and I've seen the same bead in different sizes. Even the color has varied so much so that I questioned if it was the same bead I was looking for. The only thing to do is maybe go to an authorized seller and ask. I started out collecting pandora and I had a questionable bead so I contacted the company and sent it in to make sure it was authentic, maybe this is another option you could try?


----------



## arwen

dinamit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a very new Trollbeads collector (I started collecting a month ago) and I absolutely love the Blue Desert bead. I have been wanting it for the longest time and finally ordered from John Lewis - an authorised stockist and a very reputable department store here in the UK.
> 
> I recieved the first, larger bead and at first struggled to find a stamp but I have (it's very hidden). Then I read someone's blog about how the detail in fake beads often doesn't reach the top of the bead, as is the case in this one.
> 
> I ordered another, from the same stockist, and this very smaller bead arrived with a far more prominent stamp. I am not so dismayed by the colour nuances as that I would expect, but the size difference threw me.
> 
> Do you think they are both genuine Trollbeads or is one a copy? Which do I keep?
> 
> All advice is much appreciated. Also, if there are any fellow Londoners here, where do you buy your Troll?
> 
> Many thanks!



Hi dinamit,

I collect TB since 2007 and as gelbergirl and mariame2 have already said, beads can be very different in size and colour. Especially the blue desert bead varies quite much, some aren't even blue, some are more greenish, some are purple or lilac.

Both beads you showed look pretty authentic to me, don't worry about the size or the stamp. I also have some beads with no clear stamp and beads from older stock (2008 and earlier) often come without stamp as TB started stamping their glass beads in 2008.
If you buy from an official dealer then all should be fine. Much more than the stamp the core gives away fakes. Both cores look okay to me. 
Just be careful if you buy from auction sites. In the past only silver has been copied, unfortunately nowadays even glass fakes have been seen on certain auction sites.
So buy from trusted authorized shops only.


----------



## darkangel07760

dinamit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a very new Trollbeads collector (I started collecting a month ago) and I absolutely love the Blue Desert bead. I have been wanting it for the longest time and finally ordered from John Lewis - an authorised stockist and a very reputable department store here in the UK.
> 
> I recieved the first, larger bead and at first struggled to find a stamp but I have (it's very hidden). Then I read someone's blog about how the detail in fake beads often doesn't reach the top of the bead, as is the case in this one.
> 
> I ordered another, from the same stockist, and this very smaller bead arrived with a far more prominent stamp. I am not so dismayed by the colour nuances as that I would expect, but the size difference threw me.
> 
> Do you think they are both genuine Trollbeads or is one a copy? Which do I keep?
> 
> All advice is much appreciated. Also, if there are any fellow Londoners here, where do you buy your Troll?
> 
> Many thanks!



When my mum was visiting family in London, i asked her to check out the amber centre on christopher street. Lovely shop and she didnt have a problem finding a pretty trollbead for me!


----------



## dinamit

Ladies I need your help, I am driving my self insane! 

I ordered the jade and ruby rock beads online and got two of each for choice. There are natural differences; one ruby rock has more prominent ruby patches and is puffier, the other is duskier leaning more towarks muted purples and greys. One jade is fatter and paler, almost cream, the other thinner and more jade green. 

There are clear favourable pairings between these beads and I can't decide which pair to keep! The truth is I like both but need only one jade and one ruby rock.

Which set do you prefer? Arghh! 

Shame the colours don't come out quite right in pictures. Here is the more vivid green and ruby combo:


----------



## dinamit

And now the more 'pastely' pair:


----------



## dinamit

Here are some pics of the beads taken off the bracelet. 

Which pair do you prefer, left or right?


----------



## dinamit

And another


----------



## MrsChinadoll

dinamit said:


> And another



I prefer the more saturated set so the right!


----------



## darkangel07760

i prefer the right!  oh and about your two blue deserts... I think that the one on the right is a pink desert. I have a pink desert, looks just like that one.  looks like you got a pink and a blue desert. oops! they are both VERY pretty though!!!


----------



## dinamit

gelbergirl said:


> dinamit,
> Welcome!
> I do not know much about authenticating the beads.  Beadthrilled is another site on line that has lots of knowledgeable folks.  And would probably be know lots about this vendor.
> Glad you are enjoying your collection!



Thanks for the warm welcome! I will definitely check out the other forum.



mariame2 said:


> Hi, I've always bought my beads at a local shop and I've seen the same bead in different sizes. Even the color has varied so much so that I questioned if it was the same bead I was looking for. The only thing to do is maybe go to an authorized seller and ask. I started out collecting pandora and I had a questionable bead so I contacted the company and sent it in to make sure it was authentic, maybe this is another option you could try?



It is always a sensible thing to do. I went into John Lewis, the department store (I ordered the beads from their website) and they had another blue desert that looked different still - more purpley like the larger I already bought, but smaller in size again...



arwen said:


> Hi dinamit,
> 
> I collect TB since 2007 and as gelbergirl and mariame2 have already said, beads can be very different in size and colour. Especially the blue desert bead varies quite much, some aren't even blue, some are more greenish, some are purple or lilac.
> 
> Both beads you showed look pretty authentic to me, don't worry about the size or the stamp. I also have some beads with no clear stamp and beads from older stock (2008 and earlier) often come without stamp as TB started stamping their glass beads in 2008.
> If you buy from an official dealer then all should be fine. Much more than the stamp the core gives away fakes. Both cores look okay to me.
> Just be careful if you buy from auction sites. In the past only silver has been copied, unfortunately nowadays even glass fakes have been seen on certain auction sites.
> So buy from trusted authorized shops only.



Thanks for the very informative post Arwen. I decided to keep the largest purpley bead. 
From what you say, it sounds like it is pretty hard to authenticate Trollbeads as there are so many variables.  

How do you recognise a fake core?



darkangel07760 said:


> When my mum was visiting family in London, i asked her to check out the amber centre on christopher street. Lovely shop and she didnt have a problem finding a pretty trollbead for me!



I went to the Amber Centre! It is very cute. It's the only shop I know with a decent stock of Trollbeads, the others have little stock and unknowledgeable staff.


----------



## dinamit

MrsChinadoll said:


> I prefer the more saturated set so the right!





darkangel07760 said:


> i prefer the right!  oh and about your two blue deserts... I think that the one on the right is a pink desert. I have a pink desert, looks just like that one.  looks like you got a pink and a blue desert. oops! they are both VERY pretty though!!!



Thanks both. I definitely prefer the more saturated ruby rock, I decided, but can't make up my mind about the jade. I prefer the vivid green of one and the chunkiness of the other...


----------



## arwen

dinamit said:


> Thanks for the very informative post Arwen. I decided to keep the largest purpley bead.
> From what you say, it sounds like it is pretty hard to authenticate Trollbeads as there are so many variables.
> 
> How do you recognise a fake core?



The variation in each bead really makes it hard to spot a fake, especially since fakes got better over the years.
For silvers one might say fakes lack detail, however also some authentic silver beads lack this.

As for glass and their core: TB uses a unique core size, it´ s smaller than Pandora or others. Also that core is not glued in and it's one piece. Fake beads often have larger cores or a glued core that actually consists of two parts.

In the past as a rule you could also have said that fakes were mostly current collection beads - no older retireds. Lately there is one seller which appears under different names and sells glass fakes from older designs, i.e. old earth, caterpillar etc. 
So always be careful if a seller sells very rare older beads in large quantities. 

As for your quandary with the ruby rock and jade beads: I prefer the jade from the left side and the ruby rock from the right set.
But why not keep both jades? It's retired and finding a nice specimen will get harder and both of yours are very pretty.


----------



## dinamit

arwen said:


> The variation in each bead really makes it hard to spot a fake, especially since fakes got better over the years.
> For silvers one might say fakes lack detail, however also some authentic silver beads lack this.
> 
> As for glass and their core: TB uses a unique core size, it´ s smaller than Pandora or others. Also that core is not glued in and it's one piece. Fake beads often have larger cores or a glued core that actually consists of two parts.
> 
> In the past as a rule you could also have said that fakes were mostly current collection beads - no older retireds. Lately there is one seller which appears under different names and sells glass fakes from older designs, i.e. old earth, caterpillar etc.
> So always be careful if a seller sells very rare older beads in large quantities.
> 
> As for your quandary with the ruby rock and jade beads: I prefer the jade from the left side and the ruby rock from the right set.
> But why not keep both jades? It's retired and finding a nice specimen will get harder and both of yours are very pretty.


Thanks for the tips Arwen, it's good to know what to lookout for. I am guessing the same core rules apply for stone beads too?

I think I will keep both jades, I can always sell one down the line.

I got a voucher for my birthday so will buy another silver with it - excited! I think I will cherish each bead I buy as this bracelet will have to grow slowly - I spent way too much money on Pandora already...


----------



## darkangel07760




----------



## BigPurseSue

darkangel07760 said:


>


 
Ooooooh!  LOVE it!    Is that teal-and-brown striped bead called "Beach"?


----------



## dinamit

darkangel07760 said:


>


Oh wow darkangel, it is stunning! Is that a new bracelet? Just when I though this thread has been abandonec up comes a gorgeous pic. 

You inspire me with Trollbeads as much as I inspire you with Pandora. Do you prefer one over the other now? They are so very different. I can hardly wait for my Troll collection to grow but have to take it easy having spent so much on Pandora previously. By the way, no offense to anyone who is vehemently anti-Pandora as I know some Trollies are. My charm collecting world began with that brand and so I collect both.


----------



## dinamit

Does anyone have the small or large silver scrolls? If so could you please post pictures? I'd be very grateful as I am struggling to find photos of bracelets with them on, and can't make up my mind which to choose until then.


----------



## dinamit

Here is my updated bracelet. Certainly a long way to go...


----------



## dinamit

And another. Finding Trollbeads quite hard to photograph.


----------



## dinamit

I really want the Ruby bead next. Oh why do I have such expensive taste...Sigh.


----------



## dinamit

A slightly better picture...


----------



## dinamit

And one with the two jades...You can clearly tell that I love jewellery, or that I have way too much spare time lol (not)! I just love taking pictures of pretty things. Apologies for hogging the thread. 

I just ordered the small planet bead to balance the stay positive one. I know part of the fun is in the journey of collceting but I am just so inpatient!


----------



## darkangel07760

BigPurseSue said:


> Ooooooh!  LOVE it!    Is that teal-and-brown striped bead called "Beach"?



Thank you! No, it is a bead by kathy perras called earth


----------



## darkangel07760

dinamit said:


> Oh wow darkangel, it is stunning! Is that a new bracelet? Just when I though this thread has been abandonec up comes a gorgeous pic.
> 
> You inspire me with Trollbeads as much as I inspire you with Pandora. Do you prefer one over the other now? They are so very different. I can hardly wait for my Troll collection to grow but have to take it easy having spent so much on Pandora previously. By the way, no offense to anyone who is vehemently anti-Pandora as I know some Trollies are. My charm collecting world began with that brand and so I collect both.



Thank you! I frequently change up my bracelets. This was a bracelet that i made very quickly. I noticed how i chose my favorites! 
I love troll more than pandora, but my current pandora is looking pretty good.


----------



## BigPurseSue

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you! No, it is a bead by kathy perras called earth


 
Thanks! I see it on her etsy site. LOVE her beads!


----------



## dinamit

darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you! I frequently change up my bracelets. This was a bracelet that i made very quickly. I noticed how i chose my favorites!
> I love troll more than pandora, but my current pandora is looking pretty good.


The bracelet has beautiful colours, would love to see some wrist shots. How many bracelets do you have?

I can understand why you love Trollbeads; all of a sudden my Pandora looks boring next to the colourfull Trollbeads. Do post pics in the Pandora thread though!

It's a shame this thread doesn't get as much traffic...


----------



## dinamit

A question. How much bigger did you ladies go in bracelet size to accommodate your big Trollbeads (glass and precious stones)? 

Mine was sitting quite low, so it was loose, but as I am filling it up I am beginning to wonder if I shoukd have bought even bigger. Was your bracelet huge when you were starting out?

Thanks!


----------



## dinamit

Oh, I forgot to ask if Trollbeads has a bracelet builder tool on any website? They are so helpful. I only found one on Trollbeadsnow.com but it doesn't work, not even on my PC.


----------



## gelbergirl

dinamit said:


> A question. How much bigger did you ladies go in bracelet size to accommodate your big Trollbeads (glass and precious stones)?
> 
> Mine was sitting quite low, so it was loose, but as I am filling it up I am beginning to wonder if I shoukd have bought even bigger. Was your bracelet huge when you were starting out?
> 
> Thanks!



I love that you added the coin to your bracelet, that silver is one of my favorites.
Do you go to a local dealer?  Usually they will swap out the chain for a larger as they know we love buying beads.


----------



## darkangel07760

dinamit said:


> The bracelet has beautiful colours, would love to see some wrist shots. How many bracelets do you have?
> 
> I can understand why you love Trollbeads; all of a sudden my Pandora looks boring next to the colourfull Trollbeads. Do post pics in the Pandora thread though!
> 
> It's a shame this thread doesn't get as much traffic...



I have a few bracelets, but i change them all the time, nothing permanent yet! 
Though i am working on a family bracelet and i do plan on making a permanently soldered bracelet as well!


----------



## darkangel07760

dinamit said:


> Oh, I forgot to ask if Trollbeads has a bracelet builder tool on any website? They are so helpful. I only found one on Trollbeadsnow.com but it doesn't work, not even on my PC.



No sadly there isnt. You should join Beadthrilled, it is a trollbead forum!


----------



## dmitchell15

I just ordered the sparkle kit.  I'm going to make that my beach themed bracelet


----------



## dinamit

gelbergirl said:


> I love that you added the coin to your bracelet, that silver is one of my favorites.
> Do you go to a local dealer?  Usually they will swap out the chain for a larger as they know we love buying beads.



Thanks gelbergirl, I love the coin too.

I tend to order online from department stores as they offer a decent choice. I went to a dealer yesterday in St Cristopher's place (the one darkangel mentioned) and the sales girl was so miserable, unpersonable and generally unhelpful that I will never go there again. It's a real shame as I think they are the largest dealer in London but I wouldn't feel good about buying there. 

It seems I am stuck with online.


----------



## dinamit

darkangel07760 said:


> I have a few bracelets, but i change them all the time, nothing permanent yet!
> Though i am working on a family bracelet and i do plan on making a permanently soldered bracelet as well!



How will you have it soldered? I am intrigued.


----------



## dinamit

darkangel07760 said:


> No sadly there isnt. You should join Beadthrilled, it is a trollbead forum!



I joined, it's amazing! So much inspiration on there. My nic is the same, see you there


----------



## dinamit

dmitchell15 said:


> I just ordered the sparkle kit.  I'm going to make that my beach themed bracelet



I saw these yesterday in person, they are truly beautiful. My favourite is the blue. Please post pics when you start your bracelet.


----------



## Tonks.13

Thanks darkangle for directing me here! Hello, ladies, here is my bracelet I started two years ago. If only I had a retailer close by, I have a feeling that my trollbeads collection would have far surpassed my pandora collection. The glass charms are smaller which I prefer and the variety and detail are amazing. It's just hard to buy online without seeing it first.
I'm waiting for the moonlight bubbles glass charm and my stories of you bracelet to come in from perlen


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Got to play with beads today...I could never wear this many bracelets at a time, so heavy!
Fun though!


----------



## gelbergirl

Kitsunegrl, It is just great to see them all together !
I should take a wrist snapshot like that soon.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Tonks.13 said:


> Thanks darkangle for directing me here! Hello, ladies, here is my bracelet I started two years ago. If only I had a retailer close by, I have a feeling that my trollbeads collection would have far surpassed my pandora collection. The glass charms are smaller which I prefer and the variety and detail are amazing. It's just hard to buy online without seeing it first.
> I'm waiting for the moonlight bubbles glass charm and my stories of you bracelet to come in from perlen



I particularly love your bracelet!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

I am so excited about my first Trollbeads bracelet:















I got the lock and bracelet during the recent buy a lock get a bracelet free promo.  The beads I picked up afterward!


----------



## darkangel07760

Purseluvnmama said:


> I am so excited about my first Trollbeads bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the lock and bracelet during the recent buy a lock get a bracelet free promo.  The beads I picked up afterward!



Yay congrats on your first troll!


----------



## darkangel07760

dinamit said:


> How will you have it soldered? I am intrigued.



Oh dear, i totally forgot about all these questions!!! My apologies. I will show pics of my soldered bracelet as soon as i get some pics to share


----------



## roundandround

I thought tpf didn't have the Trollbeads thread lol Glad I found it. Pretty collections everyone. I'm afraid to get more lol




I was already a fan of trollbeads some years ago but just this month I was surprised with this. My starter set and I'm sooo happy 

















Purseluvnmama said:


> I am so excited about my first Trollbeads bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the lock and bracelet during the recent buy a lock get a bracelet free promo.  The beads I picked up afterward!




Very pretty! I like your charms esp. the cherub which I'm getting next lol


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Thank you! I love cherubs snd angels. I actually have the #1 and #7 cherubs as 17 is a significant number for me. I really like your starter bracelet too!


----------



## Purseluvnmama

darkangel07760 said:


> Yay congrats on your first troll!



Thank you!


----------



## Law34

Lovely troll


----------



## roundandround

Purseluvnmama said:


> Thank you! I love cherubs snd angels. I actually have the #1 and #7 cherubs as 17 is a significant number for me. I really like your starter bracelet too!




I love cherubs and angles too lol Wherever I am  always make pictures of cherubs when I see them. I love looking at their cute faces. Thank you!


----------



## pearlescent

Hello! I am new here and am about to buy my first bracelet ^^

I received a Pandora charm last Christmas (and I didn't have a bracelet, what a curious gift) and took to wearing it on a silk ribbon around my neck. I think it's called Forever Bloom or something of the sort. 

After some time, I decided to go to a Pandora store, but decided not to buy a bracelet, as I knew of other brands that I liked as well (Trollbeads!). So I didn't get a bracelet but I got another charm for myself: the elephant. 

I've always liked cute things, and I like this elephant better than the Trollbeads elephant - though the artsy abstract charms from Trollbeads also draw me in! And the glass is to _die_ for. 

So I am off to purchase my first Troll bracelet. I plan to get the lace lock+chain and one charm. I am torn between the three charms: Milan, the Dala Horse, and Origami. 

I like Milan because of its texture its interesting color and it reminds me of beaches from my childhood, the Dala Horse because my first trip to Europe was to Sweden, and the Origami because I adore geometric shapes and I do like origami in general.

Decisions, decisions. My existing Pandora charms will find their way onto my bracelet as I'm not much of a purist for anything. 

Also, I'm crying because the Pandora club charm is also coming out and it'll probably be a good investment for the future (its price is likely to rocket up in the coming years). *Faint wailing sounds of my wallet in the distance*

That is all, sorry for the long post, and I shall return with photos of my goodies tomorrow.


----------



## pearlescent

Is anyone still on this thread? Well, anyways, here is my bracelet!

I decided to go with Milan to give my bracelet some color. The beads in real life are tinier than I expected! 

I am worried about sizing though, my wrist measured at home is 14cm and the bracelet I purchased with the lock is 18cm in total. 

Should I exchange it? It feels really loose and it's banging on the keyboard as I type. It has three charms at the moment and I'm not sure if it's really going to be so tight even after various murano. 

I apologize for bad image quality, I took it on my iPod as I don't want to deal with my SLR's CF card (it's old, but eh, it works).


----------



## pearlescent

Is anyone still on this thread? Well, anyways, here is my bracelet!

I decided to go with Milan to give my bracelet some color. The beads in real life are tinier than I expected! 

I am worried about sizing though, my wrist measured at home is 14cm and the bracelet I purchased with the lock is 18cm in total. 

Should I exchange it? It feels really loose and it's banging on the keyboard as I type, also I can fit four fingers in the space between bracelet and wrist. It has three charms at the moment and I'm not sure if it's really going to be so tight even after various many murano. 

I apologize for bad image quality, I took it on my iPod as I don't want to deal with my SLR's CF card (it's old, but eh, it works).


----------



## gelbergirl

Pearl, I think your bracelet size will be OK.  Though with more beads it will get smaller on the wrist.  My Trollbeads LD exchanged one chain for me when that happened.  I think you picked some wonderful classic beads.


----------



## darkangel07760

pearlescent said:


> Is anyone still on this thread? Well, anyways, here is my bracelet!
> 
> I decided to go with Milan to give my bracelet some color. The beads in real life are tinier than I expected!
> 
> I am worried about sizing though, my wrist measured at home is 14cm and the bracelet I purchased with the lock is 18cm in total.
> 
> Should I exchange it? It feels really loose and it's banging on the keyboard as I type, also I can fit four fingers in the space between bracelet and wrist. It has three charms at the moment and I'm not sure if it's really going to be so tight even after various many murano.
> 
> I apologize for bad image quality, I took it on my iPod as I don't want to deal with my SLR's CF card (it's old, but eh, it works).


 
I love your choices  
It depends if you are going to make a full bracelet or not, my wrist measures 16/17sm and I wear 18/19 but that is how I like it because I do not wear a full bracelet.  
Why not go back to the shop and try on a smaller size?  Just to make sure.


----------



## roundandround

pearlescent said:


> Is anyone still on this thread? Well, anyways, here is my bracelet!
> 
> I decided to go with Milan to give my bracelet some color. The beads in real life are tinier than I expected!
> 
> I am worried about sizing though, my wrist measured at home is 14cm and the bracelet I purchased with the lock is 18cm in total.
> 
> Should I exchange it? It feels really loose and it's banging on the keyboard as I type, also I can fit four fingers in the space between bracelet and wrist. It has three charms at the moment and I'm not sure if it's really going to be so tight even after various many murano.
> 
> I apologize for bad image quality, I took it on my iPod as I don't want to deal with my SLR's CF card (it's old, but eh, it works).




We have the same wrist size and I got the 18cm bracelet. It's the good size for me with 5 charms. I am planning to add just one charm but I hope that I can still close the bracelet easily. I don't want to make a full bracelet bc it will get heavy, I like it now, just hangs nicely on my wrist. HTH.


----------



## lifestylekitty

So lovely  I'm waiting for the spring collection to arrive. I bought a Silver Whorl charm and the Green Flower mosaic bead today


----------



## darkangel07760

there's alot I want, but I went out and bought a viking cuff in bronze, which will go perfect with my Trollbeads


----------



## pearlescent

to gelbergirl, darkangel, and roundandround

thank you for your replies! I went ahead and exchanged it for a smaller size: the 17 cm and I am much happier with it, as I am less scared for my beads banging around. I suppose that if I get more charms (especially glass) that I will again, purchase an 18 cm, but right now with my three charms I am perfectly content with the 17 cm.

I've also decided to not get the pandora club charm as I've heard stories about scratching and I hate that. Also it looked quite ugly when I saw it IRL. After all, the bracelet is about aesthetics. 

I am extremely excited! I've seen the S&B uniques popping back up after disappearing mid-last year. They were the reason I got interested in Trollbeads and ultimately settled on a Troll bracelet, or just one bead in particular. The "Peacock" unique, which is _gorgeous_. 

I hope to get it before stocks run out everywhere. I'm not so accustomed to bead parties or even ordering online, and I am unsure whether my retailer even stocks uniques. Oh boo. But I shall find some way to acquire it! 

That is all ^^


----------



## darkangel07760

pearlescent said:


> to gelbergirl, darkangel, and roundandround
> 
> thank you for your replies! I went ahead and exchanged it for a smaller size: the 17 cm and I am much happier with it, as I am less scared for my beads banging around. I suppose that if I get more charms (especially glass) that I will again, purchase an 18 cm, but right now with my three charms I am perfectly content with the 17 cm.
> 
> I've also decided to not get the pandora club charm as I've heard stories about scratching and I hate that. Also it looked quite ugly when I saw it IRL. After all, the bracelet is about aesthetics.
> 
> I am extremely excited! I've seen the S&B uniques popping back up after disappearing mid-last year. They were the reason I got interested in Trollbeads and ultimately settled on a Troll bracelet, or just one bead in particular. The "Peacock" unique, which is _gorgeous_.
> 
> I hope to get it before stocks run out everywhere. I'm not so accustomed to bead parties or even ordering online, and I am unsure whether my retailer even stocks uniques. Oh boo. But I shall find some way to acquire it!
> 
> That is all ^^



Glad to hear you are happier with your new bracelet size. I love the peacock, i have one and it is one of my favorites


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Bumping the thread with some pics of my latest...there is one Pandora interloper


----------



## gelbergirl

5 Bunnies (Arabian Hare)


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> 5 Bunnies (Arabian Hare)


 
Were you born in the year of the rabbit? 
I was also thinking of doing a rabbit bracelet, because that is my chinese sign...
by the way, SAD NEWS
Trollbeads At The Commons is closing!! They are having a 40% off sale, go check it out!


----------



## gelbergirl

darkangel07760 said:


> Were you born in the year of the rabbit?
> I was also thinking of doing a rabbit bracelet, because that is my chinese sign...
> by the way, SAD NEWS
> Trollbeads At The Commons is closing!! They are having a 40% off sale, go check it out!



I actually want 2 more bunnies but maybe that would be overdoing things ? 
I just love bunnies, it being a term of endearment in my family & in yoga I am also very good at the rabbit posture!
TB did such a good job on this particular design.  I also adore Tortoise/Hare bead.


----------



## adjovi33

hi,

here is mine.
thanks for sharing.
anne


----------



## adjovi33

one more


----------



## Tonks.13

My finished bracelet! One pandora charm snuck it's way on there even though I hate mixing.


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> I actually want 2 more bunnies but maybe that would be overdoing things ?
> I just love bunnies, it being a term of endearment in my family & in yoga I am also very good at the rabbit posture!
> TB did such a good job on this particular design.  I also adore Tortoise/Hare bead.


 
I would love a rabbit bracelet!


----------



## darkangel07760

adjovi33 said:


> hi,
> 
> here is mine.
> thanks for sharing.
> anne


  I can sorta see it, but its a bit fuzzy.  Any way you can make it a bit more clear? I would love to really see this!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Hi everyone, here's my Trollbeads bracelet  I treated myself to some lovely new beads yesterday: African Tortoise, Rose of June and Amethyst.


----------



## darkangel07760

lifestylekitty said:


> Hi everyone, here's my Trollbeads bracelet  I treated myself to some lovely new beads yesterday: African Tortoise, Rose of June and Amethyst.


 
lovely, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Here's my Inner Glow bead in action


----------



## dstalksalot

I have a question. 
I am wondering if your jump rings on the small side of the bracelet lay flat after attaching the clasp to them?

I purchased my first Troll bead bracelet on the secondary market that looks genuine from what looks like a reputable seller, but the small jump ring on the end of the bracelet is not laying flat with the big flower lock. Is this a normal occurrence with some of the larger locks? It looks as if the jump ring is just slightly too small for the lock....but if it was any bigger, the beads would not fit on.


----------



## darkangel07760

dstalksalot said:


> I have a question.
> I am wondering if your jump rings on the small side of the bracelet lay flat after attaching the clasp to them?
> 
> I purchased my first Troll bead bracelet on the secondary market that looks genuine from what looks like a reputable seller, but the small jump ring on the end of the bracelet is not laying flat with the big flower lock. Is this a normal occurrence with some of the larger locks? It looks as if the jump ring is just slightly too small for the lock....but if it was any bigger, the beads would not fit on.


 
Could you post a pic?


----------



## dstalksalot

darkangel07760 said:


> Could you post a pic?




yes....see how the link is not sitting straight?


I have returned this bracelet and have kept the lock...but I am wondering if this is an issue with a unauthentic bracelet or if this is an issue with a large lock or if this is just how the brand sits with all locks.  


I am new to this brand and have not even figured out the best places to purchase. There are NO local dealers in my area.....


----------



## TechTribal

dstalksalot said:


> yes....see how the link is not sitting straight?
> 
> 
> I have returned this bracelet and have kept the lock...but I am wondering if this is an issue with a unauthentic bracelet or if this is an issue with a large lock or if this is just how the brand sits with all locks.
> 
> 
> I am new to this brand and have not even figured out the best places to purchase. There are NO local dealers in my area.....


The locks do not always sit flush, weight from the beads usually evens that out.  The best place to buy is direct from the manufacturer at Trollbeads.com for guaranteed authenticity.


----------



## dstalksalot

Thanks....trollbeads.com is Euro right? Do they sell and ship to US? For some reason I did not think they did.


----------



## darkangel07760

dstalksalot said:


> Thanks....trollbeads.com is Euro right? Do they sell and ship to US? For some reason I did not think they did.


 
Yes, they certainly do!  I can also recommend some reputable US sellers:
http://www.trollbeadsgallery.com/
http://www.trollbeadbracelets.com/

Happy shopping!


----------



## vannarene

I have done SO MUCH DAMAGE in the last week. It has taken me a solid year of getting my Pandora completed. I've had it full a few times but found myself selling some charms for ones I saw better fit. Anyway, I had taken quite the hiatus since and had not had any urges UNTIL...

I got an email about two weeks ago from Trollbeads so I took a gander. I had always admired TB but figured they were too expensive and since there's no retailer nearby I didn't think I'd like not being able to see the beads before purchase.

Anyway, they were having a sale, buy a clasp get the chain free so I said "why the heck not??" I got myself the lace lock. I figured I could just keep it plain, wait a week and buy one charm at a time. I wanted to pace myself because with Pandora, I ran myself broke a few times buying too many charms at once lol 

I got my bracelet a few days ago, It's gorgeous. The chain and lock itself is just stunning and I almost feel bad for covering it all up with charms lol The moment I put it on I knew it needed beads. Lots of beads! lol Since getting my bracelet, I've managed to buy:

two spacers
Lucky Dragon
Three Monkeys
Rolling Troll
Azure Bubbles
Blue Desert
Maple Syrup Amber

and one more murano which is listed as Rod on ebay but it's listed wrong so I emailed the seller about it. It's actually a translucent light blue with flowers. I can't seem to find it on the website.

I've seen some blue and amber themed bracelets which were just stunning. One silver that I desperately want still is the Trollbead coin. It just has such presence on all the bracelets I've seen it on. I feel like this is gonna have to be it for this bracelet. I don't think it's gonna hold as many as my Pandora can, expecially since Pandora is so uniform and consistent but I know Trollbeads is more artisan and varying. 

Once I get some beads in the mail I'll be taking pictures.


----------



## vannarene

Ugh, just bought the Trollbeads Troll Coin and Ganesha from Redbalifrog, my first bead from them. I love Redbalifrog but I wish they had more variety! The Ganesha and balinese masks are stunning. I hope Ganesha is as beautiful in person!

This is the problem with ordering online. I purchase online for the instant gratification which never is fulfilled because I have to wait a few days to receive the item so I keep purchasing things online! lol I'm so excited to see everything put together!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I finally got some bead play in. All Trollbeads except for the chestnut (Faerybeads) and the Four Foxes (Eske Storm).


----------



## gelbergirl

vannarene said:


> Ugh, just bought the Trollbeads Troll Coin and Ganesha from Redbalifrog, my first bead from them. I love Redbalifrog but I wish they had more variety! The Ganesha and balinese masks are stunning. I hope Ganesha is as beautiful in person!
> 
> This is the problem with ordering online. I purchase online for the instant gratification which never is fulfilled because I have to wait a few days to receive the item so I keep purchasing things online! lol I'm so excited to see everything put together!



Troll Coin is classic!



Kitsunegrl said:


> I finally got some bead play in. All Trollbeads except for the chestnut (Faerybeads) and the Four Foxes (Eske Storm).



Lovely colors.  and that fox- wow


----------



## TechTribal

Polished my favorites, decided to share


----------



## TechTribal

I decided while I was cleaning to include the extras that rarely, if ever get worn or used.  I have been hoarding Trollbeads for more than a decade.  I just can't seem to part with any.


----------



## pinksandreds

TechTribal said:


> I decided while I was cleaning to include the extras that rarely, if ever get worn or used. I have been hoarding Trollbeads for more than a decade. I just can't seem to part with any.


 
You have some amazing and very collectable beads in there!


----------



## vannarene

Using the app to upload this so sorry if it's sideways! My azure bubbles and two stoppers. I have the lace lock. It's so romantic! I have a ton of beads on the way. I might need a larger chain lol


----------



## darkangel07760

vannarene said:


> Ugh, just bought the Trollbeads Troll Coin and Ganesha from Redbalifrog, my first bead from them. I love Redbalifrog but I wish they had more variety! The Ganesha and balinese masks are stunning. I hope Ganesha is as beautiful in person!
> 
> This is the problem with ordering online. I purchase online for the instant gratification which never is fulfilled because I have to wait a few days to receive the item so I keep purchasing things online! lol I'm so excited to see everything put together!



I totally do the same thing


----------



## pearlescent

I gave in and bought more beads! Wah~ 

I ended up getting Origami as I originally wanted and another murano. It's called Wave of Dreams and I'm loving how it looks out in the sun. I'm craving a bead by an artisan called Julia Trubitsyna on Etsy at the moment. The bead is basically asteroid B612 from the children's book _The Little Prince_ which I read as a child and reminds me of my dad ^^



Kitsunegrl said:


> I finally got some bead play in. All Trollbeads except for the chestnut (Faerybeads) and the Four Foxes (Eske Storm).



ooooh! I like the four foxes charm you have there! Artisans are so fun to discover (especially to a trollbeads newbie like me, hahaha). Very detailed and pretty (for lack of better word at the moment)



TechTribal said:


> Polished my favorites, decided to share



that nautical bracelet!


----------



## lifestylekitty

pearlescent said:


> I gave in and bought more beads! Wah~
> 
> I ended up getting Origami as I originally wanted and another murano. It's called Wave of Dreams and I'm loving how it looks out in the sun. I'm craving a bead by an artisan called Julia Trubitsyna on Etsy at the moment. The bead is basically asteroid B612 from the children's book _The Little Prince_ which I read as a child and reminds me of my dad ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ooooh! I like the four foxes charm you have there! Artisans are so fun to discover (especially to a trollbeads newbie like me, hahaha). Very detailed and pretty (for lack of better word at the moment)
> 
> 
> 
> that nautical bracelet!


I looove The Little Prince  Can you post pics of this bead?

I'm also looking for Alice in Wonderland themed beads. I know Trollbeads released one before.


----------



## lifestylekitty

vannarene said:


> I have done SO MUCH DAMAGE in the last week. It has taken me a solid year of getting my Pandora completed. I've had it full a few times but found myself selling some charms for ones I saw better fit. Anyway, I had taken quite the hiatus since and had not had any urges UNTIL...
> 
> I got an email about two weeks ago from Trollbeads so I took a gander. I had always admired TB but figured they were too expensive and since there's no retailer nearby I didn't think I'd like not being able to see the beads before purchase.
> 
> Anyway, they were having a sale, buy a clasp get the chain free so I said "why the heck not??" I got myself the lace lock. I figured I could just keep it plain, wait a week and buy one charm at a time. I wanted to pace myself because with Pandora, I ran myself broke a few times buying too many charms at once lol
> 
> I got my bracelet a few days ago, It's gorgeous. The chain and lock itself is just stunning and I almost feel bad for covering it all up with charms lol The moment I put it on I knew it needed beads. Lots of beads! lol Since getting my bracelet, I've managed to buy:
> 
> two spacers
> Lucky Dragon
> Three Monkeys
> Rolling Troll
> Azure Bubbles
> Blue Desert
> Maple Syrup Amber
> 
> and one more murano which is listed as Rod on ebay but it's listed wrong so I emailed the seller about it. It's actually a translucent light blue with flowers. I can't seem to find it on the website.
> 
> I've seen some blue and amber themed bracelets which were just stunning. One silver that I desperately want still is the Trollbead coin. It just has such presence on all the bracelets I've seen it on. I feel like this is gonna have to be it for this bracelet. I don't think it's gonna hold as many as my Pandora can, expecially since Pandora is so uniform and consistent but I know Trollbeads is more artisan and varying.
> 
> Once I get some beads in the mail I'll be taking pictures.


Welcome to the Trollbead addiction  I spent quite a lot on Trollbeads as well the past month  I bought the Caring Light (heart part of the Mother's Day collection) as well as a lion silver charm and a few others. Some beads are quite tempting.


----------



## pearlescent

lifestylekitty said:


> I looove The Little Prince  Can you post pics of this bead?
> 
> I'm also looking for Alice in Wonderland themed beads. I know Trollbeads released one before.


@lifestylekitty

here's a link, though the listing for the bead expired today. So this a link to one of the sold ones. It's happened before and the listing is usually put up again. ^^ 

It's pretty simple in design and I think people won't know what it is unless you tell them. 

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/172471298


----------



## lifestylekitty

TechTribal said:


> Polished my favorites, decided to share


I love the colours in your collection. I originally started with a nautical themed bracelet (I also have the fish lock and the lighthouse which I both love) with blue and green beads but haven't been able to add more silver charms. Right now I have a flower-themed bracelet with pinks, purples and greens.


----------



## lifestylekitty

pearlescent said:


> @lifestylekitty
> 
> here's a link, though the listing for the bead expired today. So this a link to one of the sold ones. It's happened before and the listing is usually put up again. ^^
> 
> It's pretty simple in design and I think people won't know what it is unless you tell them.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/172471298


It's pretty  Thanks for posting! Now I want a Little Prince themed bracelet. 

I found this on etsy: http://www.etsy.com/es/listing/76878764/little-prince-pandora-style-bracelet


----------



## vannarene

My cute little guy! The rolling troll. I love how a lot of the Trollbeads are interactive with the bracelet. It truly adds personality.


----------



## gelbergirl

pearlescent said:


> *I ended up getting Origami *as I originally wanted and another murano.



Origami is such an interesting bead!



vannarene said:


> My cute little guy! The rolling troll. I love how a lot of the Trollbeads are interactive with the bracelet. It truly adds personality.



Rolling Troll is cute and you're right - so interactive!


----------



## vannarene

lifestylekitty said:


> Welcome to the Trollbead addiction  I spent quite a lot on Trollbeads as well the past month  I bought the Caring Light (heart part of the Mother's Day collection) as well as a lion silver charm and a few others. Some beads are quite tempting.



Thanks! I had the same problem when I was introduced to Pandora lol I don't have time to wait for someone who loves me to buy me a "special" charm for special moments. I'd rather just get myself what I want when I want it


----------



## vannarene

gelbergirl said:


> Origami is such an interesting bead!
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Troll is cute and you're right - so interactive!




I want the climbing troll but I need to slow down lol I have about 8 beads on their way in the mail lol. My Pandora is all silver/two-tone with two muranos and some enamel beads so I want my Trollbeads to be mostly color but the silver are just so beautiful and full of life.


----------



## Dilaudid

great addiction


----------



## darkangel07760

vannarene said:


> My cute little guy! The rolling troll. I love how a lot of the Trollbeads are interactive with the bracelet. It truly adds personality.


One lf myfavorite trollbeads is the rolling troll!


----------



## vannarene

Has anyone had any luck buying Trollbeads on eBay? There are some hard to believe prices out there!


----------



## vannarene

Just bought a couple lampwork beads from Dorothy Wallace on eBay. I love the core options and there's no additional shipping for additional items. Considering that it's shipping to a different country, $6.50 is not bad and I have to say, the colors she uses are so stunning, probably much more beautiful than Trollbeads. I just want to buy everything of hers!!!




pearlescent said:


> I gave in and bought more beads! Wah~
> 
> I ended up getting Origami as I originally wanted and another murano. It's called Wave of Dreams and I'm loving how it looks out in the sun. I'm craving a bead by an artisan called Julia Trubitsyna on Etsy at the moment. The bead is basically asteroid B612 from the children's book _The Little Prince_ which I read as a child and reminds me of my dad ^^



Wave of Dreams is beautiful! Just looked it up online. Reminds me of my azure bubbles, it's pretty but in the sun it just glows! I looked up Julia T on etsy but didn't see any beads for the bracelets, just bear noses and eyes lol


----------



## pearlescent

vannarene said:


> Just bought a couple lampwork beads from Dorothy Wallace on eBay. I love the core options and there's no additional shipping for additional items. Considering that it's shipping to a different country, $6.50 is not bad and I have to say, the colors she uses are so stunning, probably much more beautiful than Trollbeads. I just want to buy everything of hers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wave of Dreams is beautiful! Just looked it up online. Reminds me of my azure bubbles, it's pretty but in the sun it just glows! I looked up Julia T on etsy but didn't see any beads for the bracelets, just bear noses and eyes lol



Dorothy Wallace on ebay or etsy? I found a Dorothy Wallace on Etsy ^^

Also Julia T sells her beads here since you were looking for her shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/julery



gelbergirl said:


> Origami is such an interesting bead!



Indeed it is


----------



## lifestylekitty

vannarene said:


> Just bought a couple lampwork beads from Dorothy Wallace on eBay. I love the core options and there's no additional shipping for additional items. Considering that it's shipping to a different country, $6.50 is not bad and I have to say, the colors she uses are so stunning, probably much more beautiful than Trollbeads. I just want to buy everything of hers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wave of Dreams is beautiful! Just looked it up online. Reminds me of my azure bubbles, it's pretty but in the sun it just glows! I looked up Julia T on etsy but didn't see any beads for the bracelets, just bear noses and eyes lol


I looked Dorothy Wallace up on Etsy and she has very pretty creations. There are other sellers there who have some nice ones too.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Sharing what's on my Trollbead bracelet today.    Usually I add on more Muranos but today I felt like highlighting my silver beads.


----------



## pearlescent

lifestylekitty said:


> Sharing what's on my Trollbead bracelet today.    Usually I add on more Muranos but today I felt like highlighting my silver beads.



 love when people share bracelets ^^


----------



## darkangel07760

i need to post what I have been wearing lately, I keep forgetting!!!


----------



## vannarene

lifestylekitty said:


> I looked Dorothy Wallace up on Etsy and she has very pretty creations. There are other sellers there who have some nice ones too.



YES lol Oops. I'm so excited. I really wish I had discovered her before I bought a bunch of Trollbead muranos. Just stunning!



lifestylekitty said:


> Sharing what's on my Trollbead bracelet today.    Usually I add on more Muranos but today I felt like highlighting my silver beads.



I absolutely adore the turtle. I really want to get him and the snails but ugh... I need to slow down. I've depleted my leisure funds and tapped into the savings :shame:


----------



## vannarene

darkangel07760 said:


> i need to post what I have been wearing lately, I keep forgetting!!!



Yes, please! Honestly, you were the reason I decided to check out trollbeads when you posted your bangle with two muranos and I think the freedom charm sometime last year, I think it was.


----------



## vannarene

My baby so far! I have a few more coming in tomorrow, as well lol


----------



## lifestylekitty

darkangel07760 said:


> i need to post what I have been wearing lately, I keep forgetting!!!


Yes, please share


----------



## lifestylekitty

vannarene said:


> YES lol Oops. I'm so excited. I really wish I had discovered her before I bought a bunch of Trollbead muranos. Just stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore the turtle. I really want to get him and the snails but ugh... I need to slow down. I've depleted my leisure funds and tapped into the savings :shame:


Thanks, I love the tortoise as well  I know what you mean about slowing down on the purchases. It's so hard to stop when it comes to beads 'cuz you can't buy just one. I wish they'd have a sale or something


----------



## lifestylekitty

vannarene said:


> My baby so far! I have a few more coming in tomorrow, as well lol


So pretty! Is that an amber bead?


----------



## vannarene

lifestylekitty said:


> So pretty! Is that an amber bead?



YES! It is so stunning, it looks like fire. My cousin's name was Amber. She passed away in 2007 and were were the only grandchildren in the family, so it was a pretty heavy blow for us. I've been wanting to get something with amber for the longest time but never found anything I liked. I think I want to get a couple more because it look so wonderful with the blues. Beautiful, just like she was!


----------



## lifestylekitty

vannarene said:


> YES! It is so stunning, it looks like fire. My cousin's name was Amber. She passed away in 2007 and were were the only grandchildren in the family, so it was a pretty heavy blow for us. I've been wanting to get something with amber for the longest time but never found anything I liked. I think I want to get a couple more because it look so wonderful with the blues. Beautiful, just like she was!


That's a beautiful remembrance. I haven't been able to get a hold of any amber beads. Hopefully when I visit Singapore next week I'll find some


----------



## vannarene

lifestylekitty said:


> That's a beautiful remembrance. I haven't been able to get a hold of any amber beads. Hopefully when I visit Singapore next week I'll find some



Thank you!

BTW, I ordered a dichroic ice bead which I see you have one of. How do you like it in person?? I wish I had a retail store nearby!


----------



## vannarene

Ok, so I either need a bigger bracelet, another bracelet or to sell a few pieces (already lol) because I really got carried away! I still have the Trollbeads coin, another amber, Desert Flower, Dichroic Ice, and two artisan muranos on their way in the post! I'm thinking another bracelet 

Clockwise: Cells, Antique Flower, Ganesha (redbalifrog), green jade, Three Monkeys, Azure Bubbles, Lucky Dragon, Amber maple syrup, Sagittarius (my son's sign), Blue Desert, Rolling Troll, Light Blue Shadow, and Hydrangea.

Oops!


----------



## lifestylekitty

vannarene said:


> Thank you!
> 
> BTW, I ordered a dichroic ice bead which I see you have one of. How do you like it in person?? I wish I had a retail store nearby!


The Dichroic Ice is one of my first beads, actually  I fell in love when I first saw it in the store because of the holographic colors especially when light passes through. Here's a phone-quality photo ...it's way better when you see it in person. You're gonna love it


----------



## lifestylekitty

vannarene said:


> Ok, so I either need a bigger bracelet, another bracelet or to sell a few pieces (already lol) because I really got carried away! I still have the Trollbeads coin, another amber, Desert Flower, Dichroic Ice, and two artisan muranos on their way in the post! I'm thinking another bracelet
> 
> Clockwise: Cells, Antique Flower, Ganesha (redbalifrog), green jade, Three Monkeys, Azure Bubbles, Lucky Dragon, Amber maple syrup, Sagittarius (my son's sign), Blue Desert, Rolling Troll, Light Blue Shadow, and Hydrangea.
> 
> Oops!


Your bracelet's coming along nicely  I like to play around with my beads and change what's on my bracelet depending on my mood. From an ocean theme, I now have a floral/romantic theme with flowers and hearts. 

Right now, I'm itching to add a semi-precious bead but nothing has caught my fancy yet. 

I put my Inner Glow bead back on my bracelet to balance my Dichroic Ice.. it glows in the dark and is really pretty at night 

I've been meaning to try redbalifrog. How do you find their silver beads?


----------



## vannarene

lifestylekitty said:


> Your bracelet's coming along nicely  I like to play around with my beads and change what's on my bracelet depending on my mood. From an ocean theme, I now have a floral/romantic theme with flowers and hearts.
> 
> Right now, I'm itching to add a semi-precious bead but nothing has caught my fancy yet.
> 
> I put my Inner Glow bead back on my bracelet to balance my Dichroic Ice.. it glows in the dark and is really pretty at night
> 
> I've been meaning to try redbalifrog. How do you find their silver beads?



Thank you!  All I have from redbalifrog is Ganesha which oddly enough is actually more like Ganesh (male) lol its okay though. Insanely detailed and good weight to it. Truly a piece of art.


----------



## darkangel07760

Here is one I thre together pretty quickly:


----------



## darkangel07760

I forgot to post a pic of my most coveted Trollbead creation!
My Skeleton necklace... I have named him, Poe.


----------



## pearlescent

darkangel07760 said:


> Here is one I thre together pretty quickly:



Is that Old Earth by Kathy Perras I spy?  

Lovely bracelet ^^


----------



## vannarene

darkangel07760 said:


> I forgot to post a pic of my most coveted Trollbead creation!
> My Skeleton necklace... I have named him, Poe.



Love it! Do you wear him often? Love your bracelet pic, too! I bought my Trollbeads coin bead on the 26th and I'm STILL waiting for it, meanwhile everything I've bought since had long been delivered. The wait is killing me! In the tracking, it says it went from Georgia to CALIFORNIA and I'm in Nevada. It was scheduled for delivery this past friday


----------



## BigPurseSue

darkangel07760 said:


> I forgot to post a pic of my most coveted Trollbead creation!
> My Skeleton necklace... I have named him, Poe.





That skeleton is so incredibly cool!  That's really a once-in-a-lifetime piece. 


On your bracelet, is that one of the highly coveted peacock beads? The bracelet is very nice.


----------



## lifestylekitty

darkangel07760 said:


> Here is one I thre together pretty quickly:


I love the mystical vibe of your bracelet


----------



## lifestylekitty

Does anyone here have the Tea Party and/or the Easter bunny silver charm?


----------



## vannarene

lifestylekitty said:


> Does anyone here have the Tea Party and/or the Easter bunny silver charm?



Sorry. Did you Google pictures of them? There's a few good shots!


----------



## darkangel07760

BigPurseSue said:


> That skeleton is so incredibly cool!  That's really a once-in-a-lifetime piece.
> 
> 
> On your bracelet, is that one of the highly coveted peacock beads? The bracelet is very nice.



I absolutely love that skeleton. I only wear it once inawhile, it is so showy! And yes my one little peacock bead,


----------



## darkangel07760

lifestylekitty said:


> I love the mystical vibe of your bracelet



Thank you very much


----------



## BigPurseSue

darkangel07760 said:


> I absolutely love that skeleton. I only wear it once inawhile, it is so showy! And yes my one little peacock bead,





I've been meaning to ask you, now that you've had your X by Trollbeads for a while what do you think of them? Do you still like them? Do you plan to buy more? Do they stay on your wrist through the day or do they come unconnected?  Still undecided about taking the plunge.


----------



## lifestylekitty

vannarene said:


> Sorry. Did you Google pictures of them? There's a few good shots!


I've seen some photos online but I wanted to ask reviews esp. on the Easter Bunny since it's new.


----------



## darkangel07760

BigPurseSue said:


> I've been meaning to ask you, now that you've had your X by Trollbeads for a while what do you think of them? Do you still like them? Do you plan to buy more? Do they stay on your wrist through the day or do they come unconnected?  Still undecided about taking the plunge.



I absolutely love them. They are light and a completely different look. I love trad troll and the newer x troll the same. They are much too different to compare; they are truly 2 separate entities in my opinion. They have not fallen off once, and I am glad I have them. 
I hope you get some! Is there someone near you that sells them?


----------



## pearlescent

Thought I'd share my bracelet with the origami and waves of dreams

The bamboo bead is actually just a bead I found in my box of jewelry making supplies today. It looked like it would fit, so I tried it on and it did. Hurray! New bead without spending money ^^


----------



## vannarene

So, I finally got my Troll Coin from a seller on eBay. Does it look authentic? It had some good weight to it. Certainly looks and feels like silver. It just doesn't look as clean as the stock images. Thoughts?


----------



## BigPurseSue

darkangel07760 said:


> I absolutely love them. They are light and a completely different look. I love trad troll and the newer x troll the same. They are much too different to compare; they are truly 2 separate entities in my opinion. They have not fallen off once, and I am glad I have them.
> I hope you get some! Is there someone near you that sells them?




Sadly no, which is why I asked. Everything is mail-order around here. Which is one of the reasons I've yet to take the plunge and buy a Trollbead bracelet. Well, part of my reluctance comes from the fact that I know that once I do money will be flying out of my checking account. Another reason is that it's hard to select beads when buying exclusively online.


----------



## RT1

vannarene said:


> So, I finally got my Troll Coin from a seller on eBay. Does it look authentic? It had some good weight to it. Certainly looks and feels like silver. It just doesn't look as clean as the stock images. Thoughts?



Looks good to me.    Mine was the same way and I purchased it from my local dealer.


----------



## vannarene

RTone said:


> Looks good to me.    Mine was the same way and I purchased it from my local dealer.



What about the '6' though?  There is no definition, it's just solid and smoothe,  no hole in what's supposed to be the loop.


----------



## Monaliceke

darkangel07760 said:


> I forgot to post a pic of my most coveted Trollbead creation!
> My Skeleton necklace... I have named him, Poe.


oooh... that's a unique piece... very special


----------



## darkangel07760

luxemadam said:


> oooh... that's a unique piece... very special


 
Thank you, I love it!


----------



## dstalksalot

I've kind of gone crazy with my new Troll addiction. I almost bought a second hand full bracelet last night on ebay but had to restrain myself.  I'm loving these beads but am really having a hard time shopping on line....

I found a lilly pad in with a lot/set that I purchased that I love!!.....I am a bit concerned because NONE of these beads have halmarks. Lilly pad is older and pre- stamp but can you all take a gander and verify Authenticity?


----------



## dstalksalot

...And two more....
This last one is something that I made from PMC. I am working on a few designs and came up with this. I'm still working out some sizing issues. This hole is big enough for pandora.


----------



## vannarene

Trolleads should be stamped with a 925S LAA somewhere, it's usually very discrete


----------



## dstalksalot

Older beads are NOT stamped......The Lilly Pad retired the year they began stamping sometime around 2007


----------



## Geslina

dinamit said:


> And one with the two jades...You can clearly tell that I love jewellery, or that I have way too much spare time lol (not)! I just love taking pictures of pretty things. Apologies for hogging the thread.
> 
> I just ordered the small planet bead to balance the stay positive one. I know part of the fun is in the journey of collceting but I am just so inpatient!


I like the ruby rock you chose.  The store where I got mine had three, all so different...I chose a deeper, more saturated one, but the other still "haunts" me, it has I a lot of cream and pinkish gray, and no doubt I'll go back for it soon, budget be damned !


----------



## Geslina

pearlescent said:


> Is anyone still on this thread? Well, anyways, here is my bracelet!
> 
> I decided to go with Milan to give my bracelet some color. The beads in real life are tinier than I expected!
> 
> I am worried about sizing though, my wrist measured at home is 14cm and the bracelet I purchased with the lock is 18cm in total.
> 
> Should I exchange it? It feels really loose and it's banging on the keyboard as I type, also I can fit four fingers in the space between bracelet and wrist. It has three charms at the moment and I'm not sure if it's really going to be so tight even after various many murano.
> 
> I apologize for bad image quality, I took it on my iPod as I don't want to deal with my SLR's CF card (it's old, but eh, it works).


I thought my bracelet was too big at first too, 8" with the clasp...but once you start adding charms, you'll need the extra space. I would only go smaller if you plan to only add a few charms, no more than say 8 or so.  I happen to like the bracelets better NOT full, I like being able to see lots of chain.  On my slim wrists, the 8" is just a little too big to wear that way, so I plan on getting a second smaller size for when I want to wear less charms.


----------



## dstalksalot

I especially enjoy seeing the troll chains.  

I am torn about the sizing. I just sent a troll bracelet back because it was falling off of my wrist with the big locks....

I just sized down with my pandora too....Although I could have probably kept the 8 inch I went to 7.5...I don't like my bracelets hitting things. ...I actually Love my cuff bangle it does not get in the way.


----------



## vannarene

I wanna share my newest artisan glass beads from Dori Wallace on etsy. It's the teal/purple one and the galaxy one next to my azure bubbles. My favorite beads!! I will definitely be buying more from her shop.


----------



## darkangel07760

vannarene said:


> I wanna share my newest artisan glass beads from Dori Wallace on etsy. It's the teal/purple one and the galaxy one next to my azure bubbles. My favorite beads!! I will definitely be buying more from her shop.



These are beautiful!


----------



## pearlescent

Geslina said:


> I thought my bracelet was too big at first too, 8" with the clasp...but once you start adding charms, you'll need the extra space. I would only go smaller if you plan to only add a few charms, no more than say 8 or so.  I happen to like the bracelets better NOT full, I like being able to see lots of chain.  On my slim wrists, the 8" is just a little too big to wear that way, so I plan on getting a second smaller size for when I want to wear less charms.



Well, I'm planning to go slow on my bead collecting ^^ 

There's a picture of my current bracelet at the top of this page, and I think my bracelet may stay how it is right now until autumn (because I don't really like anything in the spring/summer collection and it's hard to obtain uniques where I am)

Thank you for the advice! When the time comes I'll likely just purchase a new chain, that way I can alternate between a full bracelet and a mini-bracelet


----------



## vannarene

Tried making a rainbow out of the glass beads I have so far lol Maybe I should go back to kindergarten!!


----------



## vannarene

So, I have two blue desert beads. My first one had a small spot in the glass which I figured was a flaw so I didn't mind. I ordered a second one and it arrived with the same weird spot! Anyone else finding these weird spots on their blue deserts?


----------



## pinksandreds

vannarene said:


> So, I have two blue desert beads. My first one had a small spot in the glass which I figured was a flaw so I didn't mind. I ordered a second one and it arrived with the same weird spot! Anyone else finding these weird spots on their blue deserts?


 
Hi Vannarene - My blue desert has these marks too.  Actually, my pink desert does as well.  So, nothing to worry about.  Very pretty bracelet.  The subtle rainbow effect is really cool.


----------



## vannarene

pinksandreds said:


> Hi Vannarene - My blue desert has these marks too.  Actually, my pink desert does as well.  So, nothing to worry about.  Very pretty bracelet.  The subtle rainbow effect is really cool.



Thanks! I'm glad they're not defects then


----------



## pinksandreds

vannarene said:


> Thanks! I'm glad they're not defects then


 

I just ordered another one from Trollbead Gallery's Twist category. I'll be curious to see if it has the same.


----------



## vannarene

pinksandreds said:


> I just ordered another one from Trollbead Gallery's Twist category. I'll be curious to see if it has the same.
> 
> View attachment 2624711



Beautiful! Take lots of pics when you get it!


----------



## TechTribal

dstalksalot said:


> ...And two more....
> This last one is something that I made from PMC. I am working on a few designs and came up with this. I'm still working out some sizing issues. This hole is big enough for pandora.


A lot of the older beads were not marked, even some of the silver or limited editions.  I have a snowman purchased straight from Denmark with no markings at all and almost all of my retired glass have no markings.  There is also some "defect" to the core of a tiger bead and an old original earth bead I have and also got them straight form the trollbead museum in Denmark.  I also have a silver python which the core is ever so slightly larger (not big enough to fit pandora, etc) than the other trollbeads glass I have.  Those beads all look authentic, I would not worry.


----------



## alliemia

darkangel07760 said:


> I forgot to post a pic of my most coveted Trollbead creation!
> My Skeleton necklace... I have named him, Poe.


I have this necklace too! Love it!


----------



## lifestylekitty

pinksandreds said:


> I just ordered another one from Trollbead Gallery's Twist category. I'll be curious to see if it has the same.
> 
> View attachment 2624711


This is such an interesting bead!


----------



## darkangel07760

alliemia said:


> I have this necklace too! Love it!


 
Yaaay!


----------



## lifestylekitty

My latest silver beads


----------



## darkangel07760

lifestylekitty said:


> My latest silver beads


 
Love your choices!


----------



## lifestylekitty

How do you clean your silver? Do you use a silver polishing cloth? How about the glass beads?


----------



## vannarene

I have a tiffany polishing cloth and polish but I like the tarnish on my Trollbeads! It adds depth lol


----------



## lifestylekitty

vannarene said:


> I have a tiffany polishing cloth and polish but I like the tarnish on my Trollbeads! It adds depth lol


I got a small Town Talk silver polishing cloth for free when I purchased my silver charms from Trollbeads at Singapore. I also got a polishing cloth from Pandora but I'm not sure if I can use this on my Troll silver.


----------



## vannarene

lifestylekitty said:


> I got a small Town Talk silver polishing cloth for free when I purchased my silver charms from Trollbeads at Singapore. I also got a polishing cloth from Pandora but I'm not sure if I can use this on my Troll silver.



Why do you say that? Silver is silver!


----------



## dstalksalot

TechTribal said:


> A lot of the older beads were not marked, even some of the silver or limited editions.  I have a snowman purchased straight from Denmark with no markings at all and almost all of my retired glass have no markings.  There is also some "defect" to the core of a tiger bead and an old original earth bead I have and also got them straight form the trollbead museum in Denmark.  I also have a silver python which the core is ever so slightly larger (not big enough to fit pandora, etc) than the other trollbeads glass I have.  Those beads all look authentic, I would not worry.




Thanks for this reply  much appreciated.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Has anyone seen the new pendants for summer? Thinking of getting one for myself


----------



## dstalksalot

Oh.....does anyone have good Facebook trading/ buying group for Troll? I need


----------



## vannarene

Hopefully my final form! Lol I have four more glass beads that won't fit.


----------



## vannarene

Clockwise: hydrangeas, galaxy bead by dori wallace, lucky dragon, blue desert, three wise monkeys, light green jade, maple syrup amber, ganesha from redbalifrog, glass bead by dori wallace, troll coin, glass bead by dori wallace, snails in love, maple syrup amber, dichroic ice, rolling troll, blue desert, sagittarius, glass bead by dori wallace and cells.

SUPER in love with each piece... wish I had more room for more blue deserts and jades and ambers lol

I'll try to take a picture out in natural light later, the colors are much more vibrant than shown here!


----------



## dstalksalot

I need to get myself a lucky dragon! Nice combo


----------



## lifestylekitty

I really should complete a beach/nautical  themed bracelet. Already have the fish lock, lighthouse, turtle, silver whorl. I need a shell!


----------



## darkangel07760

vannarene said:


> I have a tiffany polishing cloth and polish but I like the tarnish on my Trollbeads! It adds depth lol


 
Me too!


----------



## dstalksalot

I polish the high parts of the silver but leave the rest black. I use wenal metal polish or a Tiffany polish cloth depending on the level of oxidation.


----------



## TechTribal

dstalksalot said:


> Oh.....does anyone have good Facebook trading/ buying group for Troll? I need



If you find any, please let me know too.  Id love to find a trading group, if there are any.


----------



## dstalksalot

Still looking for that trading group. I know they are out there!!

Here is my combo for today. I finally picked up some stopper beads for my cuff. I LOVE IT. Very comfy...
The blue leather flower charm is artisan.


----------



## lifestylekitty

dstalksalot said:


> Still looking for that trading group. I know they are out there!!
> 
> Here is my combo for today. I finally picked up some stopper beads for my cuff. I LOVE IT. Very comfy...
> The blue leather flower charm is artisan.


nice combo


----------



## darkangel07760

dstalksalot said:


> Still looking for that trading group. I know they are out there!!
> 
> Here is my combo for today. I finally picked up some stopper beads for my cuff. I LOVE IT. Very comfy...
> The blue leather flower charm is artisan.


 
Love this combo


----------



## lifestylekitty

Trying an ocean theme using gentle green hues


----------



## darkangel07760

lifestylekitty said:


> Trying an ocean theme using gentle green hues


 
I like it.  How does it look in the sunlight?


----------



## lifestylekitty

darkangel07760 said:


> I like it.  How does it look in the sunlight?


Here's a photo I took of my bracelet in the sunlight


----------



## darkangel07760

lifestylekitty said:


> Here's a photo I took of my bracelet in the sunlight



Omg it looks stunning. Thanks for sharing


----------



## darkangel07760

I finally got the trollbeads box, i decided i really needed to display my Trollbeads in a way that I will appreciate them more!


----------



## RT1

darkangel07760 said:


> I finally got the trollbeads box, i decided i really needed to display my Trollbeads in a way that I will appreciate them more!



Oh, I really love that.  Where did you find that?


----------



## darkangel07760

RTone said:


> Oh, I really love that.  Where did you find that?



I got it for $65 from www.trollbeadsgallery.com


----------



## gelbergirl

darkangel07760 said:


> I finally got the trollbeads box, i decided i really needed to display my Trollbeads in a way that I will appreciate them more!



Your beads look great in there - I have this box too and am comforted knowing they are safe secure, organized.


----------



## RT1

darkangel07760 said:


> I got it for $65 from www.trollbeadsgallery.com



Oh, Thank You.   I must check them out.


----------



## darkangel07760

gelbergirl said:


> Your beads look great in there - I have this box too and am comforted knowing they are safe secure, organized.


 
Thanks!  I have noticed that I am already planning more bracelets.  Seeing them like this inspires me to make fresh new designs


----------



## darkangel07760

RTone said:


> Oh, Thank You.   I must check them out.


 
Post it here if you get one!


----------



## jeep317

Troll plus others:


----------



## jeep317

Another:




And




And my favorite bangle:


----------



## lifestylekitty

darkangel07760 said:


> I finally got the trollbeads box, i decided i really needed to display my Trollbeads in a way that I will appreciate them more!


I saw this during a trip as well, but didn't buy it because it's too large to carry one the plane


----------



## darkangel07760

lifestylekitty said:


> I saw this during a trip as well, but didn't buy it because it's too large to carry one the plane



Man i would be so mad if i couldnt grab it!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Hey everyone, any troll updates? Trollbead day is coming up


----------



## darkangel07760

i am so excited for TRollbeads Day.  Sadly I will be on a flight to NJ that very day, but hopefully I will be near a Trollbeads shop that is participating, who knows?
I have been following Trollbeadsday on Snapchat and there have been some very mysterious photos!  I simply cannot figure out what this bead will be.


----------



## Plemont

New Trollbead fan here, so I'm still in the early stage of 'buying too much, too quickly!'

Inspired by an artwork called 'Fossil Necklace' I'm trying to put together a bracelet entirely made up of stones and here it is in the early stages.

I'm loving the rough pebble-like ones best, but keep getting tempted by amber and jade


----------



## Plemont

darkangel07760 said:


> i am so excited for TRollbeads Day.  Sadly I will be on a flight to NJ that very day, but hopefully I will be near a Trollbeads shop that is participating, who knows?
> I have been following Trollbeadsday on Snapchat and there have been some very mysterious photos!  I simply cannot figure out what this bead will be.



My local store has some lovely sales assistants but they were giving absolutely no clues whatsoever!  All they would say is that they will have four beads for sale and there will be goody bags available.


----------



## darkangel07760

Did anyone get the Trollbeads day bead?


----------



## BigPurseSue

darkangel07760 said:


> Did anyone get the Trollbeads day bead?





I didn't. Thought it was just a bit too demonic-looking for me. I love the upcoming Trollbeads Halloween release with all the bats! 


Did you know that Goldmine will no longer be carrying Trollbeads? They're selling out all their inventory at 30 percent off, including all the X by Trollbeads and necklaces. The code is CD30, http://www.trollbeadboutique.com/index.php. There are details on their Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/GoldmineTrollbeadBoutique. So many beads I love I have to control myself!


----------



## Plemont

darkangel07760 said:


> Did anyone get the Trollbeads day bead?



No - I went to get it then got totally sidetracked with a fantasy necklace plus Night Owl and Oasis bead for £124 altogether.  Spent twice as much as I'd intended to but much better value for money.

I was tempted by the special bead though - eventually I'd like to have lots of the Trolls/troll faces on one bracelet but that's a long-term project.


----------



## darkangel07760

I heard about goldmine how sad!!! I bought some more X links.


----------



## gelbergirl

darkangel07760 said:


> Did anyone get the Trollbeads day bead?



I kind of like it - though the one I saw, the mouth looked like a heart.  
Wonder if that was by design?  It is fun though!


----------



## RT1

darkangel07760 said:


> Did anyone get the Trollbeads day bead?



 Yep, so cool.  It's currently on my Anniversary bracelet.


----------



## vannarene

Ugh... I love my TB so much but I never wear it anymore. I wonder if I'd be better off selling it... going back to school and $$ is tight since I won't be working as much :/


----------



## lifestylekitty

vannarene said:


> Ugh... I love my TB so much but I never wear it anymore. I wonder if I'd be better off selling it... going back to school and $$ is tight since I won't be working as much :/


Aww...why dont you wear your bracelet anymore?


----------



## lifestylekitty

Has anyone here ever scratched their silver beads? I think I scratched the top of my Mother's Day heart bead...it's driving me crazy!


----------



## lifestylekitty

darkangel07760 said:


> i am so excited for TRollbeads Day.  Sadly I will be on a flight to NJ that very day, but hopefully I will be near a Trollbeads shop that is participating, who knows?
> I have been following Trollbeadsday on Snapchat and there have been some very mysterious photos!  I simply cannot figure out what this bead will be.


I missed Trollbeads Day as well since I was away on a trip... but I bought a new amber bead


----------



## lifestylekitty

BigPurseSue said:


> I didn't. Thought it was just a bit too demonic-looking for me. I love the upcoming Trollbeads Halloween release with all the bats!
> 
> 
> Did you know that Goldmine will no longer be carrying Trollbeads? They're selling out all their inventory at 30 percent off, including all the X by Trollbeads and necklaces. The code is CD30, http://www.trollbeadboutique.com/index.php. There are details on their Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/GoldmineTrollbeadBoutique. So many beads I love I have to control myself!


Thanks for the heads up about the Halloween collection  I looked it up online and found this from endangeredtrolls.com:

http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-halloween-2014-preview/

Incidentally, I also found the Fall 2014 preview!

http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-fall-2014-campaign-images/

The colour of the glass beads look amaaaazing! Plus, the new Tree of Awareness pendant looks awesome. I'm considering getting some of these once they come out


----------



## vannarene

lifestylekitty said:


> Aww...why dont you wear your bracelet anymore?



I have a full Pandora which I wear everyday and matches the rest of my everyday jewelry. My TB is darker and oxidized so it just doesn't match my usual everyday jewelry. Plus, it's harder to put on lol My 5-year-old has to help me!


----------



## gelbergirl

vannarene said:


> I have a full Pandora which I wear everyday and matches the rest of my everyday jewelry. My TB is darker and oxidized so it just doesn't match my usual everyday jewelry. Plus, it's* harder to put on lol* My 5-year-old has to help me!




I use a safety chain and find that helps me to wear mine.
I loop it over my wrist then lean forward to attach the lock.
Hope you wear it soon- TBs are so delightful!

  Also, I am VERY EXCITED to see this new Fall release.  The squirrel, the mushrooms, & spiritual beads and the rest.  Not sure if I will get any but it is all so exciting to see this season's rollout.


----------



## RT1

The Fall release faceted glass kit and the Halloween bat silver bead and bat lock are definitely on my "to buy" list.   Looks like a great collection in this new release.


----------



## lifestylekitty

vannarene said:


> I have a full Pandora which I wear everyday and matches the rest of my everyday jewelry. My TB is darker and oxidized so it just doesn't match my usual everyday jewelry. Plus, it's harder to put on lol My 5-year-old has to help me!


Aww, but you will surely miss your Trollbeads if you part with it


----------



## lifestylekitty

gelbergirl said:


> I use a safety chain and find that helps me to wear mine.
> I loop it over my wrist then lean forward to attach the lock.
> Hope you wear it soon- TBs are so delightful!
> 
> Also, I am VERY EXCITED to see this new Fall release.  The squirrel, the mushrooms, & spiritual beads and the rest.  Not sure if I will get any but it is all so exciting to see this season's rollout.


I love the Fall collection as well  Can't wait to see them in person ^^


----------



## darkangel07760

I want the bat lock for sure!!! I like the fawn charm. I need to see the glass in real life but so far I am not too crazy about them. I thought I would like them more!


----------



## lifestylekitty

darkangel07760 said:


> I want the bat lock for sure!!! I like the fawn charm. I need to see the glass in real life but so far I am not too crazy about them. I thought I would like them more!


Here (I think) is a more complete lineup for Fall 2014 from the Endangered Trolls site:

http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-fall-2014-preview/

The Lapis Lazuli bead looks interesting, I hope it looks good in real life too  

Among the silver beads, I like the head of Buddha and Ganesha  

I can't wait to get them


----------



## darkangel07760

have you seen the new X collection?


----------



## lifestylekitty

darkangel07760 said:


> have you seen the new X collection?


Not yet. When is it coming out?


----------



## gelbergirl

I like one of the x for this season, acorns I believe but I am still on the fence about  X in general.


----------



## RT1

gelbergirl said:


> I like one of the x for this season, acorns I believe but I am still on the fence about  X in general.



I really can't seem to get excited about the X line in general.   They have some great items, but I so love Troll.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Do you guys get to use most of your beads or do you have a lot that you don't wear on your bracelet?


----------



## gelbergirl

lifestylekitty said:


> Do you guys get to use most of your beads or do you have a lot that you don't wear on your bracelet?



There are quite a few that I do not wear.  Many of the silvers I've dedicated to wearing as a specific combo.

I do have an empty chain - I should really do a combination of the not-worn-often beads!


----------



## roundandround

lifestylekitty said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the Halloween collection  I looked it up online and found this from endangeredtrolls.com:
> 
> http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-halloween-2014-preview/
> 
> Incidentally, I also found the Fall 2014 preview!
> 
> http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-fall-2014-campaign-images/
> 
> The colour of the glass beads look amaaaazing! Plus, the new Tree of Awareness pendant looks awesome. I'm considering getting some of these once they come out




ITA! Love the glass beads, I can't wait when I might go to the store this weekend 



vannarene said:


> I have a full Pandora which I wear everyday and matches the rest of my everyday jewelry. My TB is darker and oxidized so it just doesn't match my usual everyday jewelry. Plus, it's harder to put on lol My 5-year-old has to help me!




I'm the other way around. I have Pandora and TB. I wear TB constantly than Pandora. 3 of my Pandora silver charms turned dark while the TB's doesn't. They were kept together in one place. I find the Pandora lock difficult to open although it's not full yet. My TB have more charms than Pandora. I know it's a matter of practice with Pandora but I'm reaching TB more lol


----------



## darkangel07760

lifestylekitty said:


> Not yet. When is it coming out?



WOW sorry for the super late reply!!  It already came out, its called Strong X Free.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Does anyone have anything new from the Autumn collection?


----------



## lifestylekitty

darkangel07760 said:


> WOW sorry for the super late reply!!  It already came out, its called Strong X Free.


I cam across this photo of the Eastern collection online on Christina's Blog (http://www.christinaballas.com/Christina_s_Blog.html)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-D4g1eN4dZ...YVQ/s1600/trollbeads+eastern+meets+nordic.jpg

I'm interested in getting the Lapis Lazuli bead but need to check how it looks in real life.


----------



## darkangel07760

lifestylekitty said:


> I cam across this photo of the Eastern collection online on Christina's Blog (http://www.christinaballas.com/Christina_s_Blog.html)
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-D4g1eN4dZ...YVQ/s1600/trollbeads+eastern+meets+nordic.jpg
> 
> I'm interested in getting the Lapis Lazuli bead but need to check how it looks in real life.



Me too.  My friend says she was at the trunk show last weekend that most of the lapis there barely had any gold flecks, she was disappointed.


----------



## darkangel07760

lifestylekitty said:


> Does anyone have anything new from the Autumn collection?



I asked my friend to get me the eagle, I will be seeing her tomorrow so I can't wait to see it!


----------



## lifestylekitty

darkangel07760 said:


> I asked my friend to get me the eagle, I will be seeing her tomorrow so I can't wait to see it!



Ooh is it available outside the US?  I bought something during the Autumn collection launch. I'll post pics separately


----------



## lifestylekitty

darkangel07760 said:


> I asked my friend to get me the eagle, I will be seeing her tomorrow so I can't wait to see it!


Here are some of the pics I took at the store for the Autumn collection release: 

In-store panel featuring the head of Buddha: 






Some stunning faceted beads. I loved the yellow one in particular (I think it's called the Luminous Delight facet). The lapis lazuli (far right) wasn't as stunning as I expected to see in person. I had four lapis lazuli beads to choose from, but the gold flecks weren't too visible against the dark blue stone. 






The Ganesha silver charm. I wasn't expecting myself to be drawn to this one as I was when I saw it in person. It's of a good size when placed beside my glass beads. This has a certain charm all its own, and this is what I chose to come home with.


----------



## lifestylekitty

On a separate note, I've heard some news about the 2014 People's Bead. Here is a post from Endangered Trolls:

http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-peoples-bead-2014-unveiled/


There is also news about some new gold beads, from the same site:

http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-gold-love-art-preview/


X by Trollbeads Christmas 2014, from Endangered Trolls again: 

http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/x-trollbeads-christmas-2014-x-trollbeads-glow-x-amaze/


Lots of great beads to look forward to  Hoping to see the new People's Bead this October


----------



## arwen

I did not want to buy any TB gold beads anymore as they are so expensive compared to other jewelry
and I have completed my all-gold bracelet thankfully before all those insane price increases.
But I am a bit tempted by the new gold beads, I love the designs and it think they will look stunning.
Now my mantra is "staying strong......"


----------



## darkangel07760

lifestylekitty said:


> Ooh is it available outside the US?  I bought something during the Autumn collection launch. I'll post pics separately



Darn I think it is US only! I don't know too much about it, if you need more Trollbeads info, check out: www.endangeredtrolls.com


----------



## darkangel07760

arwen said:


> I did not want to buy any TB gold beads anymore as they are so expensive compared to other jewelry
> and I have completed my all-gold bracelet thankfully before all those insane price increases.
> But I am a bit tempted by the new gold beads, I love the designs and it think they will look stunning.
> Now my mantra is "staying strong......"



This is not helpful AT ALL but Elfbeads just whipped up some lovely and slightly more affordable 18k beads... Great Lakes Boutique has them and they are online! Also www.endangeredtrolls.com talks about them


----------



## lifestylekitty

darkangel07760 said:


> This is not helpful AT ALL but Elfbeads just whipped up some lovely and slightly more affordable 18k beads... Great Lakes Boutique has them and they are online! Also www.endangeredtrolls.com talks about them


Those gold beads look tempting! I love the Seahorse.


----------



## RT1

A couple of the new gold beads are definitely on my radar.   I also especially like the new gold/silver heart bead.   Oh, why couldn't I be rich......LOL!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I know, right?  I have gone way past my budget.  A LD was selling off their Troll, I bought the Eagle AND I went halfsies with a friend for the Pandora promo!  Broke!


----------



## lifestylekitty

I heard that Trollbeads is releasing a lot of beads for Christmas. I hope there are some really cute ones! I love having a festive spirit in December


----------



## darkangel07760

lifestylekitty said:


> I heard that Trollbeads is releasing a lot of beads for Christmas. I hope there are some really cute ones! I love having a festive spirit in December



Go check out www.charmsaddict.com and www.endangeredtrolls.com they both have pics of the new Christmas stuff!


----------



## kifana

una said:


> I have a Trollbead bracelet, since I've completed it-
> Here:




I am going to start mine soon. I opted for the gold offer: one gold charm (i took the cheapest among all), FREE bracelet & a FREE lock. A good deal I think .will post some pics after I received it &#128144;


----------



## kifana

dinamit said:


> Oh wow darkangel, it is stunning! Is that a new bracelet? Just when I though this thread has been abandonec up comes a gorgeous pic.
> 
> You inspire me with Trollbeads as much as I inspire you with Pandora. Do you prefer one over the other now? They are so very different. I can hardly wait for my Troll collection to grow but have to take it easy having spent so much on Pandora previously. By the way, no offense to anyone who is vehemently anti-Pandora as I know some Trollies are. My charm collecting world began with that brand and so I collect both.




Me too,  collect both brands


----------



## kifana

Presenting my first Trollbeads bracelet and some beads from redbalifrog n pandora &#128150;&#128150;
	

		
			
		

		
	



Please spot the REAL Trollbead &#9996;&#65039;


----------



## RT1

kifana said:


> Presenting my first Trollbeads bracelet and some beads from redbalifrog n pandora &#128150;&#128150;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793849
> 
> Please spot the REAL Trollbead &#9996;&#65039;



Oh, Love this!!!


----------



## kifana

RTone said:


> Oh, Love this!!!




Adding some colors.


----------



## kifana




----------



## RT1

WOW!!!    Gorgeous.......I'm so loving this combo.


----------



## lifestylekitty

kifana said:


> View attachment 2794705


Lovely!! Thanks for sharing. Reminds me of an air, earth, sea combo


----------



## kifana

I am adding another bracelet., &#128150; trollbeats &#128077;


----------



## kifana

Autumn in the UK with this "Earth theme" &#127810;&#127810;&#127810;&#127810;&#127810;


----------



## kifana

This thread is quiet &#128522;

Just sharing my new addition: blaxk & white flowers theme &#127800;&#127800;


----------



## RT1

kifana said:


> View attachment 2799669
> View attachment 2799670
> View attachment 2799672
> 
> 
> Autumn in the UK with this "Earth theme" &#127810;&#127810;&#127810;&#127810;&#127810;





kifana said:


> This thread is quiet &#128522;
> 
> Just sharing my new addition: blaxk & white flowers theme &#127800;&#127800;
> 
> View attachment 2807441



WOW.......Beautiful creations here!!!


----------



## Lapis

I have a question, I don't own any trollbeads stuff but I'm in love with 2 pieces they make.
I'd like to put a skeleton spirit and 2 people's bead books on a bangle, will the stoppers work for these?


----------



## RT1

Lapis said:


> I have a question, I don't own any trollbeads stuff but I'm in love with 2 pieces they make.
> I'd like to put a skeleton spirit and 2 people's bead books on a bangle, will the stoppers work for these?



Yes!


----------



## Lapis

RTone said:


> Yes!



Thank you! 
Off to order


----------



## RT1

Lapis said:


> Thank you!
> Off to order



Please put up pictures when you have your creation complete.   You've gotten me interested in this design.


----------



## lifestylekitty

kifana said:


> This thread is quiet &#128522;
> 
> Just sharing my new addition: blaxk & white flowers theme &#127800;&#127800;
> 
> View attachment 2807441


So lovely  I should give my Trollbeads bracelet more love. Been playing more with my Swarovski Stardust bracelet recently.


----------



## RT1

lifestylekitty said:


> So lovely  I should give my Trollbeads bracelet more love. Been playing more with my Swarovski Stardust bracelet recently.



 Your trolls need love too!!!


----------



## lifestylekitty

RTone said:


> Your trolls need love too!!!


Exactly! I'll play with them this weekend


----------



## Dark Ennui

Anyone get any new Trollbeads lately?   I've been slacking this past year.  All the dealers near me are sort of lame and I have been too lazy to shop. Lol


----------



## kifana

I have got some ageless beauty..
Check my instagram 
Kifana2000


----------



## RT1

Ageless Beauty ROCKS!!!


----------



## kifana

RTone said:


> Ageless Beauty ROCKS!!!







My Ageless beauty in action &#9996;&#65039;&#128144;


----------



## RT1

kifana said:


> View attachment 2839467
> 
> 
> My Ageless beauty in action &#9996;&#65039;&#128144;



Awesome designs with a stunning bead!!!


----------



## RT1

Any Troll goodness for Christmas anyone?

I received a couple new beads and am working on a new combo, so pics will come soon.


----------



## kifana

My Holiday trollbeads bracelet &#127873;


----------



## RT1

Love this!    Your Ageless Beauty beads are phenomenal.


----------



## kifana

RTone said:


> Love this!    Your Ageless Beauty beads are phenomenal.




Thank you. I love them so much &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## lifestylekitty

kifana said:


> View attachment 2843167
> 
> My Holiday trollbeads bracelet &#65533;&#65533;


This is quite lovely! I saw the upcoming silver beads...I'm tempted to get the silver "New Horizons" bead which looks like a sailing ship since I've been trying to build a nautical/ocean-themed bracelet. So far, I have a fish lock, lighthouse, silver whorl, and a few more. 

There is a glow in the dark bead called "sea glow" which looks cute! 

I've been trying to lie low on the Trollbeads purchases, but this is the set I've been waiting for! Decisions, decisions. 

What do you guys think?  Here is the Spring preview from Endangered Trolls' website: 

http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-spring-2015-debuts/


----------



## dmitchell15

I love the new collection....I have ordered a few of the new items yesterday.

The octopus
The dragonfly
The boat
The new Aurora ring
The compass


----------



## lifestylekitty

dmitchell15 said:


> I love the new collection....I have ordered a few of the new items yesterday.
> 
> The octopus
> The dragonfly
> The boat
> The new Aurora ring
> The compass



Those are most of the items I want as well  would you be able to share pics on your bracelet so that I can see the size of these beads?  I was worried they would be smaller than expected


----------



## dmitchell15

Sure no problem! Once they come I will


----------



## kifana

Sharing my elfbeads on my pandora bracelet &#9996;&#65039;


----------



## lifestylekitty

kifana said:


> Sharing my elfbeads on my pandora bracelet &#9996;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882310


The colours are beautiful


----------



## mewoo

Love trollbeads!


----------



## MCF

Has anyone purchased the skeleton bead? I want to know how big it is on a bracelet.


----------



## arwen

MCF said:


> Has anyone purchased the skeleton bead? I want to know how big it is on a bracelet.



Have you seen the Spirit of Freedom in real life yet?
The skeleton is the same size, so rather on the bigger side.


----------



## QueenLouis

MCF said:


> Has anyone purchased the skeleton bead? I want to know how big it is on a bracelet.




It's a bit smaller than Spirit of Freedom.


----------



## MCF

QueenLouis said:


> It's a bit smaller than Spirit of Freedom.
> 
> View attachment 2904227
> 
> View attachment 2904229
> 
> View attachment 2904230



Thank you for posting the pics!


----------



## QueenLouis

MCF said:


> Thank you for posting the pics!




You're welcome.


----------



## lifestylekitty

dmitchell15 said:


> Sure no problem! Once they come I will



Hi! How are the new silvers from Trollbeads' spring collection? Thinking of getting New Horizons and Seaglow


----------



## dmitchell15

I am soooo sorry I forgot to post pictures. I will post them tomorrow for you. I love the new charms although they are a little smaller than expected. I will post so you can see


----------



## lifestylekitty

dmitchell15 said:


> I am soooo sorry I forgot to post pictures. I will post them tomorrow for you. I love the new charms although they are a little smaller than expected. I will post so you can see


Yay thank you!


----------



## darkangel07760

Has anyone bought the copper bangle or beads yet?
http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-copper-collection-debuts/


----------



## RT1

darkangel07760 said:


> Has anyone bought the copper bangle or beads yet?
> http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-copper-collection-debuts/


I've got a copper bangle, two stoppers, and two copper beads coming to me.   I'm really excited to receive them.


----------



## QueenLouis

darkangel07760 said:


> Has anyone bought the copper bangle or beads yet?
> http://www.endangeredtrolls.com/trollbeads-copper-collection-debuts/




Oh I love those. Thanks for sharing. I think I'll have to get some.


----------



## darkangel07760

RTone said:


> I've got a copper bangle, two stoppers, and two copper beads coming to me.   I'm really excited to receive them.



Modeling pics for sure!


----------



## pearlescent

Hello everyone! I'm holding out on the copper as maybe they'll release some more complicated designs later on *crosses fingers*

I now have a peacock unique! Yay! I also have two kimono beads flanking my silver Origami as they remind me of the designs normally found on origami paper. I also have Luminous Delight which is very pretty especially in sunlight. 

My other brand beads are lazing in the back at the moment though I'm not particularly fussy about mixing. Just wanted a fluid look right now :>

The sea turtle and the little wooden idol are from Baguio, which is a place in the Philippines. Though they're on my bracelet at the moment because I think they fit the troll aesthetic 

I'm excited about the city beads collection coming out this month! Is anyone ordering any of the beads?


----------



## darkangel07760

love the peacock! yep i am ordering some Trollbeads city beads, not sure which ones yet but for sure!


----------



## Simon1987

Hello fellow jewelry lovers

This is my first post and I have to apologize, but I have a quite urgent matter and information I need to get. The next retail store is 600km away from my current location, and I can't find any information online so I thought I would go ask the experts who have a lot of personal experience with troll beads.

Currently I am working on handcrafting a bracelet for someone special, which I want to be used as host for a future trollbead collection.
So the question I have is: Can anyone tell me (as exact as possible) the *inner diameter* of beads like http://www.trollbeads.com/global/en-us/products/beads/51739(base_usd) or http://www.trollbeads.com/global/en-us/products/beads/11526(base_usd) , or the diameter of standard bracelets that go through those beads?

Really hoping to get an answer here, thanks in advance!


----------



## lifestylekitty

pearlescent said:


> Hello everyone! I'm holding out on the copper as maybe they'll release some more complicated designs later on *crosses fingers*
> 
> I now have a peacock unique! Yay! I also have two kimono beads flanking my silver Origami as they remind me of the designs normally found on origami paper. I also have Luminous Delight which is very pretty especially in sunlight.
> 
> My other brand beads are lazing in the back at the moment though I'm not particularly fussy about mixing. Just wanted a fluid look right now :>
> 
> The sea turtle and the little wooden idol are from Baguio, which is a place in the Philippines. Though they're on my bracelet at the moment because I think they fit the troll aesthetic
> 
> I'm excited about the city beads collection coming out this month! Is anyone ordering any of the beads?


So excited for the city beads as well.


----------



## QueenLouis

I called my local boutique where I've gotten all my Trollbeads. They've gotten some copper items. I'll be popping in soon to check them out.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Simon1987 said:


> Hello fellow jewelry lovers
> 
> This is my first post and I have to apologize, but I have a quite urgent matter and information I need to get. The next retail store is 600km away from my current location, and I can't find any information online so I thought I would go ask the experts who have a lot of personal experience with troll beads.
> 
> Currently I am working on handcrafting a bracelet for someone special, which I want to be used as host for a future trollbead collection.
> So the question I have is: Can anyone tell me (as exact as possible) the *inner diameter* of beads like http://www.trollbeads.com/global/en-us/products/beads/51739(base_usd) or http://www.trollbeads.com/global/en-us/products/beads/11526(base_usd) , or the diameter of standard bracelets that go through those beads?
> 
> Really hoping to get an answer here, thanks in advance!




I tried clicking on the links above but got a server error for both. You should just buy a single bead and that way you can measure it yourself with a jeweler's calipers and test it on the bracelet and the end caps that you're making, making sure the bead slides easily, but yet isn't too loose on the chain, that sort of thing. A single bead shouldn't set you back that much and it's really important to test beads on the bracelet you're fashioning.


----------



## pearlescent

Simon1987 said:


> Hello fellow jewelry lovers
> 
> This is my first post and I have to apologize, but I have a quite urgent matter and information I need to get. The next retail store is 600km away from my current location, and I can't find any information online so I thought I would go ask the experts who have a lot of personal experience with troll beads.
> 
> Currently I am working on handcrafting a bracelet for someone special, which I want to be used as host for a future trollbead collection.
> So the question I have is: Can anyone tell me (as exact as possible) the *inner diameter* of beads like http://www.trollbeads.com/global/en-us/products/beads/51739(base_usd) or http://www.trollbeads.com/global/en-us/products/beads/11526(base_usd) , or the diameter of standard bracelets that go through those beads?
> 
> Really hoping to get an answer here, thanks in advance!


I think the trollbeads cores are around 4mm or so. There's a store on Etsy called TheGlassAttic and they make imitations of Trollbeads' chains and locks and it says that their foxtail chain is 3mm thick so somewhere around that size I'd think


----------



## lifestylekitty

Happy Trollbeads Day everyone! Anyone attending an event today?


----------



## QueenLouis

lifestylekitty said:


> Happy Trollbeads Day everyone! Anyone attending an event today?




Well it's not yet here in the U.S. My local boutique sent an email about it for tomorrow. I think I might go. I've been really interested to check out the copper items.


----------



## Melora24

QueenLouis said:


> Well it's not yet here in the U.S. My local boutique sent an email about it for tomorrow. I think I might go. I've been really interested to check out the copper items.



It's supposed to be today! However, I would have to drive for almost 4 hours before reaching a store. I'm not that addicted 

I've received my first trollbeads bracelet (the good luck starter kit), but it's wrapped for my birthday and I haven't seen it!


----------



## QueenLouis

Melora24 said:


> It's supposed to be today! However, I would have to drive for almost 4 hours before reaching a store. I'm not that addicted
> 
> I've received my first trollbeads bracelet (the good luck starter kit), but it's wrapped for my birthday and I haven't seen it!




But I think when she posted that it was already June 6th in Europe, but not in North America yet. 

My boutique is about 20 min away. I may pop in.


----------



## lifestylekitty

I saw the City beads today. They ran out of the Amsterdam town house, but I am waiting for Mt Fuji to come in. Hopefully, I can get one!


----------



## pearlescent

lifestylekitty said:


> I saw the City beads today. They ran out of the Amsterdam town house, but I am waiting for Mt Fuji to come in. Hopefully, I can get one!


Oh my gosh! The same thing happened to me as well. A bit mad because my country gets things a bit later than others and I asked on our FB page and they told me the City Beads were getting here in July but I went the other day and they were out and the Amsterdam House (which is the only one I really wanted) was gone.  

They said they may restock, I really hope so or I will have someone abroad get them for me as customs costs here are astronomical. :/


----------



## lifestylekitty

Hi guys and gals! Any new beads from Trollbeads? :3


----------



## roundandround

I want the Amsterdam house too. The detailing is so pretty, the bike, the tulips and the xxx, soooo sweet


----------



## QueenLouis

I keep meaning to go check out the copper items. I just never get around to going.


----------



## RT1

Just got a couple of the Trollbeads Day beads enroute.   Also, picked up a couple of nice uniques and some of the Copper beads and stoppers.
I'm waiting for this upcoming new release....I heard it will be over 50 new beads.    My wallet is already in shock!!!


----------



## Melora24

I ordered the good luck starter bracelet, but I haven't been able to open it: I have to wait for my birthday. I heard TB muranos are much better than Pandora's. I should soon discover if that's true!


----------



## lifestylekitty

I got my Mt Fuji city bead last Thursday. I love it!


----------



## Ms.Qi

I love trollbeads! Newly addiction  here is my purple theme bracelet, I have another bracelet with stones, I'm waiting for a couple other things before I want to share, this purple one, I'm happy about so far, thanks for letting me share


----------



## QueenLouis

Ms.Qi said:


> I love trollbeads! Newly addiction  here is my purple theme bracelet, I have another bracelet with stones, I'm waiting for a couple other things before I want to share, this purple one, I'm happy about so far, thanks for letting me share




Oooh gorgeous!


----------



## Ms.Qi

QueenLouis said:


> Oooh gorgeous!




Thank you


----------



## roundandround

Ms.Qi said:


> I love trollbeads! Newly addiction  here is my purple theme bracelet, I have another bracelet with stones, I'm waiting for a couple other things before I want to share, this purple one, I'm happy about so far, thanks for letting me share




Beautiful! Love the purple glass beads.


---------------------


Finally got the last Amsterdam townhouse charm and it's so beautiful


----------



## cindygenit

Hello! I'm a new trollbead addict (2 months) and have already got a few charms! 

Love this line, I have both trollbead and pandora and they couldn't be more different!


----------



## cindygenit

Ms.Qi said:


> I love trollbeads! Newly addiction  here is my purple theme bracelet, I have another bracelet with stones, I'm waiting for a couple other things before I want to share, this purple one, I'm happy about so far, thanks for letting me share




Wow yours is gorgeous! I love it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Toby93

Ms.Qi said:


> I love trollbeads! Newly addiction  here is my purple theme bracelet, I have another bracelet with stones, I'm waiting for a couple other things before I want to share, this purple one, I'm happy about so far, thanks for letting me share



I love this color scheme!!  I have a Troll bead bracelet, but I have yet to get any charms for it. I have completed 2 Pandora bracelets but they don't have any glass beads.  Yours looks so pretty with the color


----------



## Melora24

I finally have my Trollbeads!
Here it is, filled with 5 Trollbeads charms and 14 Pandora.
Unfortunately, it's a little tight, I'll have to ask for a longer chain.
At first, I was trying to have sections like I did on my Pandora bracelet, but now everything is mixed: music, stars, and purple. It's more balanced.


----------



## queenesther

Melora24 said:


> I finally have my Trollbeads!
> Here it is, filled with 5 Trollbeads charms and 14 Pandora.
> Unfortunately, it's a little tight, I'll have to ask for a longer chain.
> At first, I was trying to have sections like I did on my Pandora bracelet, but now everything is mixed: music, stars, and purple. It's more balanced.


 
I don't usually mix brands, but I think this is very nice.


----------



## Ms.Qi

My babies

updated purple bracelet, my precious stone bracelet and finally my beloved all silver bracelet( I can't decide whether the plain lock or the Mexico lock is the best for it, love both) thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Melora24

Ms.Qi said:


> My babies
> 
> updated purple bracelet, my precious stone bracelet and finally my beloved all silver bracelet( I can't decide whether the plain lock or the Mexico lock is the best for it, love both) thank you for letting me share!



All of them are beautiful! I like the Mexico lock best.


----------



## Ms.Qi

Melora24 said:


> All of them are beautiful! I like the Mexico lock best.



Thank you! I am more on the mexico lock side as well


----------



## Melora24

Back to basics with only TB on my TB bracelet. It's not so tight this way


----------



## mdha

Hey trollies!

Picked up my first pieces on a cruise a couple of years ago, I got a thing for mermaids.

Some red bali, troll bead, one ohm, and there's a little boutique close to me that carries novo.


----------



## mdha

Do they still make the "small and beautiful" beads?  Where can you get them (USA)?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hi all. Just got my first bracelet yesterday and got an extra charm(sheep, as i am Shepherd) LOVE this thing, the way it feels and the way it works...

So many charms i love too. Try and get a pic later on.


----------



## gelbergirl

mdha said:


> Do they still make the "small and beautiful" beads?  Where can you get them (USA)?



I would check with Louise at Trollbeads Gallery in MA.



HesitantShopper said:


> Hi all. Just got my first bracelet yesterday and got an extra charm(sheep, as i am Shepherd) LOVE this thing, the way it feels and the way it works...
> 
> So many charms i love too. Try and get a pic later on.



Congrats, the bracelets do have a nice feel to them.


----------



## QueenLouis

HesitantShopper said:


> Hi all. Just got my first bracelet yesterday and got an extra charm(sheep, as i am Shepherd) LOVE this thing, the way it feels and the way it works...
> 
> So many charms i love too. Try and get a pic later on.




Hey-hey! Fellow Snoopy fan, welcome to Trollbeads! [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

gelbergirl said:


> Congrats, the bracelets do have a nice feel to them.



Thanks! Pandora can pinch sometime this is completely comfy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> Hey-hey! Fellow Snoopy fan, welcome to Trollbeads! [emoji3]



Well hi there fellow snoopy collector~ Thanks i see myself going quite far with these.. imagine if they made snoopy??


----------



## BigPurseSue

HesitantShopper said:


> Well hi there fellow snoopy collector~ Thanks i see myself going quite far with these.. imagine if they made snoopy??


 
Here you go Snoopy fans: http://www.charmsaddict.com/2015/08/persona-peanuts-collection-preview/


Persona beads do fit on Trollbeads bracelets, although they are admittedly a very different style.


----------



## udalrike

Hello everyone!!
I have a full pandora bracelet (with some Materia beads) and since yesterday I own a Troll bracelet with the swan lock, the Circus murano and the mermaid bead.
As I really like the Materia beads, I ordered 2 for the Troll bracelet.


----------



## udalrike

The Circus bead is retired, isn´t it?


----------



## udalrike

One is this frog bead:


----------



## udalrike

Where are the addicts????


----------



## udalrike

I agree that Trollbeads are more beautiful than Pandorabeads and find it really sad that the Pandora thread is thriving while this one isn´t......  (


----------



## QueenLouis

udalrike said:


> Where are the addicts????




I never went full blown addict. I have 3 basic set-ups by season. A purple, green & silver enchanted forest theme for spring/summer; an amber, purple & silver haunted forest theme for autumn; and a clear, blue, purple & silver theme for winter. 

I'll try to get a pic later.

ETA: A couple of my beads are actually Red Bali Frog


----------



## udalrike

QueenLouis said:


> I never went full blown addict. I have 3 basic set-ups by season. A purple, green & silver enchanted forest theme for spring/summer; an amber, purple & silver haunted forest theme for autumn; and a clear, blue, purple & silver theme for winter.
> 
> I'll try to get a pic later.
> 
> ETA: A couple of my beads are actually Red Bali Frog




Hi, Queen Louis! Yes, please show yours....
Here is my little bracelet: Circus bead and mermaid from Troll, dragon from Materia


----------



## udalrike

My skirt is wet as it rains in Germany right now...


----------



## udalrike

Since my Pandora bracelet that I wear on the other side is full I enjoy the look of my Trollbeads bracelet too!


----------



## QueenLouis

My enchanted forest theme... in bad work lighting.


----------



## udalrike

VERY BEAUTIFUL, Queen Louis!!!


----------



## udalrike

Love the dragon and the troll!!!


----------



## QueenLouis

udalrike said:


> VERY BEAUTIFUL, Queen Louis!!!




Aw thanks. [emoji4]


----------



## QueenLouis

Hey, look what just showed up in my email.


----------



## Melora24

QueenLouis said:


> Hey, look what just showed up in my email.
> 
> View attachment 3111279



When? And where?
(that's pretty exciting)


----------



## QueenLouis

Melora24 said:


> When? And where?
> (that's pretty exciting)




My local Trollbeads boutique. Elmhurst, Illinois, USA. Today & tomorrow.


----------



## Melora24

QueenLouis said:


> My local Trollbeads boutique. Elmhurst, Illinois, USA. Today & tomorrow.



Thanks for the info! They agreed to let me enjoy the promotions over the phone


----------



## QueenLouis

Melora24 said:


> Thanks for the info! They agreed to let me enjoy the promotions over the phone




Oh wow. Fantastic! 

I'm not sure I'm dragging myself out of the house today to get there. Need to find the energy.


----------



## QueenLouis

Melora24 said:


> Thanks for the info! They agreed to let me enjoy the promotions over the phone




I wound up just placing an order as well instead of going out in the rain. I'll reveal when everything arrives. [emoji39]


----------



## QueenLouis

Here's a couple pics of my whole collection.


----------



## QueenLouis

My gorgeous order just arrived. It was a buy 3 get 1 free. I did buy 9, get 3 free. [emoji39]

I want to leave them grouped just like this. [emoji169]


----------



## Melora24

Wow, I don't know how I missed that, but you have quite a big collection! And your new beads are gorgeous. Are you going to put them on a bracelet in the same order?

I'm still waiting for my order to arrive ;}


----------



## QueenLouis

Melora24 said:


> Wow, I don't know how I missed that, but you have quite a big collection! And your new beads are gorgeous. Are you going to put them on a bracelet in the same order?
> 
> I'm still waiting for my order to arrive ;}




I hadn't originally planned on it, but after seeing them grouped that way, I plan to now! I gasped when I opened the box. [emoji3]


----------



## gelbergirl

QueenLouis said:


> My gorgeous order just arrived. It was a buy 3 get 1 free. I did buy 9, get 3 free. [emoji39]
> 
> I want to leave them grouped just like this. [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3119463



Such pretty beads you've got there!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Finally getting this up, my first bracelet with my sheep and bead..seriously will be after more the most comfy to wear -ever-


----------



## HesitantShopper

udalrike said:


> One is this frog bead:
> 
> View attachment 3108132



LOVE that!



udalrike said:


> Where are the addicts????



Just got the pic of mine up!



udalrike said:


> View attachment 3111103
> 
> 
> My skirt is wet as it rains in Germany right now...



Love it!



udalrike said:


> Since my Pandora bracelet that I wear on the other side is full I enjoy the look of my Trollbeads bracelet too!
> 
> View attachment 3111136



I wear both on the same side, though i am actually using a leather Chamilia bracelet lol 



QueenLouis said:


> My enchanted forest theme... in bad work lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3111147



Really nice! I am still at two, though i just found an awesome Halloween one.. omg!


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> Here's a couple pics of my whole collection.
> 
> View attachment 3112580
> 
> View attachment 3112581
> 
> View attachment 3112582



Completely impressed! i don't even have that many beads between Troll, Chamilia and Pandora lol

Love the box to store them in!



QueenLouis said:


> My gorgeous order just arrived. It was a buy 3 get 1 free. I did buy 9, get 3 free. [emoji39]
> 
> I want to leave them grouped just like this. [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3119463



For sure this is lovely.. the 3D beads are fantastic in detail


----------



## HesitantShopper

Can we talk Halloween? i see an absolutely lovely murano bead done in a Halloween theme... 

live.cdn-trollbeads.com/products/796D71686A333836353738/796D71686A333836353738-140x140.jpg


----------



## QueenLouis

HesitantShopper said:


> Can we talk Halloween? i see an absolutely lovely murano bead done in a Halloween theme...
> 
> live.cdn-trollbeads.com/products/796D71686A333836353738/796D71686A333836353738-140x140.jpg




Just put together my "haunted forest" theme. But not 100% happy with the arrangement of my glass beads. Hmmm


----------



## QueenLouis

HesitantShopper said:


> Finally getting this up, my first bracelet with my sheep and bead..seriously will be after more the most comfy to wear -ever-
> 
> View attachment 3120254




The sheep is so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> Just put together my "haunted forest" theme. But not 100% happy with the arrangement of my glass beads. Hmmm
> 
> View attachment 3120265



What don't you like? that looks great.. i'm kinda leaning towards just the one bead, the Halloween Murano...


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> The sheep is so cute!



TY! that is what drew me to this brand, the great animals.. i am a Shepherd(i raise sheep) so i wanted that one and the chickens and rest of the farm animals.. i also adore the more mystical aspect of their brand and the Murano beads are TDF!!


----------



## QueenLouis

HesitantShopper said:


> TY! that is what drew me to this brand, the great animals.. i am a Shepherd(i raise sheep) so i wanted that one and the chickens and rest of the farm animals.. i also adore the more mystical aspect of their brand and the Murano beads are TDF!!




Ok, that is just really cool! (being a shepherd)

I haven't looked at Murano before. I know Red Bali Frog, Chamelia & Ohm are compatible. I have a couple Red Bali Frog. But haven't bought any others. Check out Ohm. They have a lot of animals.


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> Ok, that is just really cool! (being a shepherd)
> 
> I haven't looked at Murano before. I know Red Bali Frog, Chamelia & Ohm are compatible. I have a couple Red Bali Frog. But haven't bought any others. Check out Ohm. They have a lot of animals.



Thanks! it's both rewarding and heartbreaking at the same time. Lambing season only ended in June for me, the guy in my Avatar was the final lamb of the season.


----------



## QueenLouis

Rearranged my "haunted forest" / autumn bracelet. Here's what I wound up with at the moment.


----------



## queenesther

QueenLouis said:


> Rearranged my "haunted forest" / autumn bracelet. Here's what I wound up with at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 3120904


 
Beautiful


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for your comments, Hestitantshopper!


----------



## udalrike

Yesterday was my birthday and now I have some more beads:


----------



## udalrike

HesitantShopper said:


> Finally getting this up, my first bracelet with my sheep and bead..seriously will be after more the most comfy to wear -ever-
> 
> View attachment 3120254



Love it!


----------



## udalrike

QueenLouis said:


> Rearranged my "haunted forest" / autumn bracelet. Here's what I wound up with at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 3120904



Beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

udalrike said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

udalrike said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and now I have some more beads:
> 
> View attachment 3122597
> 
> View attachment 3122598



Very nice! Happy Birthday!


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> Rearranged my "haunted forest" / autumn bracelet. Here's what I wound up with at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 3120904



So nice, love the colors.. so very 'fall'...


----------



## HesitantShopper

udalrike said:


> Thanks for your comments, Hestitantshopper!



Your welcome!


----------



## QueenLouis

udalrike said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and now I have some more beads:
> 
> View attachment 3122597
> 
> View attachment 3122598




Ooh pretty!


----------



## QueenLouis

Here's how I wound up setting up the beads I got with the buy 3/get 1 free deal at my local boutique... plus a few silvers & 1 glass already in my collection.

I am head over heels in LOVE with this setup.


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Hesitantshopper!!!


----------



## udalrike

QueenLouis said:


> Here's how I wound up setting up the beads I got with the buy 3/get 1 free deal at my local boutique... plus a few silvers & 1 glass already in my collection.
> 
> I am head over heels in LOVE with this setup.
> 
> View attachment 3122626




Great! Love the wolf!!!


----------



## QueenLouis

udalrike said:


> Great! Love the wolf!!!




Thanks. The wolf is a cheater, he's Red Bali Frog. [emoji12]


----------



## udalrike

QueenLouis said:


> Thanks. The wolf is a cheater, he's Red Bali Frog. [emoji12]



A beautiful cheater...


----------



## alice87

QueenLouis said:


> My gorgeous order just arrived. It was a buy 3 get 1 free. I did buy 9, get 3 free. [emoji39]
> 
> I want to leave them grouped just like this. [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 3119463



Beautiful beads, what is the name for the end beads?


----------



## Melora24

QueenLouis said:


> Here's how I wound up setting up the beads I got with the buy 3/get 1 free deal at my local boutique... plus a few silvers & 1 glass already in my collection.
> 
> I am head over heels in LOVE with this setup.
> 
> View attachment 3122626



Beautiful! I would just put a silver bead between your 2 yellow glass ones, because I don't like it when the glass are next to each other.

And since I like it when the beads move a little bit, I usually put my only stopper as the center bead, right in the middle of my bracelet.

Anyway, enjoy your gorgeous creation!


----------



## Melora24

udalrike said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and now I have some more beads:
> 
> View attachment 3122597
> 
> View attachment 3122598



Happy birthday! That's a nice group of beads


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Melora!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> Here's how I wound up setting up the beads I got with the buy 3/get 1 free deal at my local boutique... plus a few silvers & 1 glass already in my collection.
> 
> I am head over heels in LOVE with this setup.
> 
> View attachment 3122626



Oh so very nice! love the wolf! and clip.


----------



## QueenLouis

I have the day off and intend to go into my local boutique to look at copper bangles and leather bracelets.


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> I have the day off and intend to go into my local boutique to look at copper bangles and leather bracelets.



Sounds fun! share if you buy lol Very few stores here have them near me. One to be exact.


----------



## QueenLouis

I got this. Light isn't good right now for me to take a photo of mine.


----------



## gelbergirl

QueenLouis said:


> I got this. Light isn't good right now for me to take a photo of mine.
> 
> View attachment 3125101




This is a nice piece.
I'd love to see the copper in person.  Enjoy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> I got this. Light isn't good right now for me to take a photo of mine.
> 
> View attachment 3125101



Oh this is nice! bet it wouldn't fit me lol


----------



## QueenLouis

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh this is nice! bet it wouldn't fit me lol




The bangles come in several sizes.


----------



## QueenLouis

gelbergirl said:


> This is a nice piece.
> 
> I'd love to see the copper in person.  Enjoy.




Thanks. I've been intending to go look at the copper pieces ever since they came out.


----------



## QueenLouis

Here's a real life pic. And one with a bit of silver. The silver is a Red Bali Frog bead.


----------



## QueenLouis

I was browsing through the Ohm Beads website, and started giggling like an idiot when I saw the name of this one. Really, Ohm Beads? Really?


----------



## Melora24

QueenLouis said:


> I was browsing through the Ohm Beads website, and started giggling like an idiot when I saw the name of this one. Really, Ohm Beads? Really?
> 
> View attachment 3125755



I love both their names and their designs! If you search "turkey", you'll find "turkey platter" and "same same but eaten"


----------



## QueenLouis

Melora24 said:


> I love both their names and their designs! If you search "turkey", you'll find "turkey platter" and "same same but eaten"




Ha! Clearly Ohm has a sense of humor.


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> I was browsing through the Ohm Beads website, and started giggling like an idiot when I saw the name of this one. Really, Ohm Beads? Really?
> 
> View attachment 3125755



 omg, dying!


----------



## HesitantShopper

QueenLouis said:


> Here's a real life pic. And one with a bit of silver. The silver is a Red Bali Frog bead.
> 
> View attachment 3125595
> 
> View attachment 3125596



Really nice!


----------



## QueenLouis

Anyone here have any leather Trollbeads bracelets? I ordered one and I can NOT put it on. Trying to get the lock through the hole in the leather is freaking impossible with one hand. I could make it work if I put a lock on each end and then clasp the locks together.

Do you have this issue? What do you do?

I was thinking of going to a craft shop to look for jewelry supplies. Maybe a little metal ring I can put into the hole in the leather, so the lock could clasp into that. Hmmm


----------



## roundandround

QueenLouis said:


> Anyone here have any leather Trollbeads bracelets? I ordered one and I can NOT put it on. Trying to get the lock through the hole in the leather is freaking impossible with one hand. I could make it work if I put a lock on each end and then clasp the locks together.
> 
> Do you have this issue? What do you do?
> 
> I was thinking of going to a craft shop to look for jewelry supplies. Maybe a little metal ring I can put into the hole in the leather, so the lock could clasp into that. Hmmm



I bought my all my Trollbeads at a jeweller shop (they're only sold at jeweler shops around here). I brought my leather bracelet back and they put 2 small silver rings through the last hole.


----------



## roundandround

Here's a photo


----------



## QueenLouis

roundandround said:


> Here's a photo




Yep, that's what I was thinking I'd need to do. It seems impossible to clasp a lock into the leather hole by yourself while wearing it. Thanks for the photo! (And the affirmation that I'm not just totally inept! LOL )


----------



## QueenLouis

My temporary fix was to use 2 locks


----------



## QueenLouis

FYI - Trollbeads (at least the US site) is having a buy 3 get 1 free on beads for about the next week.


http://www.trollbeads.com/united-states/en-us


----------



## lovinlife247

I just wanted to share my trollbeads &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## HesitantShopper

lovinlife247 said:


> I just wanted to share my trollbeads &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;



Pretty collections there!


----------



## lovinlife247

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty collections there!



Thank you!!  I go thru spells of what I get addicted to...lol!  I'm not sure why I don't just stick with one thing &#128521;


----------



## AmantaRae

My boyfriend gets credit for my first post. He bought me a Trollbead bracelet for our four year anniversary along with a few beads. The dragon is my favorite and a very appropriate symbol of our relationship as I am his "Khaleesi"


----------



## QueenLouis

AmantaRae said:


> My boyfriend gets credit for my first post. He bought me a Trollbead bracelet for our four year anniversary along with a few beads. The dragon is my favorite and a very appropriate symbol of our relationship as I am his "Khaleesi"




This is a really cute combo of beads.


----------



## QueenLouis

lovinlife247 said:


> I just wanted to share my trollbeads [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]




How did I miss all these? Great collection!


----------



## lovinlife247

QueenLouis said:


> How did I miss all these? Great collection!



Thank you &#9786;


----------



## gapaholic13

I have a serious trollbeads addiction. Ill dig them out and post soon!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Melora24 said:


> I love both their names and their designs! If you search "turkey", you'll find "turkey platter" and "same same but eaten"



Saw the turkey too! I had to double take to make sure I was seeing correctly!


----------



## HesitantShopper

AmantaRae said:


> My boyfriend gets credit for my first post. He bought me a Trollbead bracelet for our four year anniversary along with a few beads. The dragon is my favorite and a very appropriate symbol of our relationship as I am his "Khaleesi"



what a lovely gift! wonderful start.


----------



## AmantaRae

QueenLouis said:


> This is a really cute combo of beads.





HesitantShopper said:


> what a lovely gift! wonderful start.



Thank you both! 

I really love how Trollbead beads can be eclectic and cohesive at the same time; I think it puts less pressure on those who are gifting beads when all of the brand's beads look good together.


----------



## Aquamaid79

My humble collection.


----------



## changingwoman

Sooo I just discovered trollbeads....my first order is scheduled to arrive on Monday.  So excited!!  [emoji7]


----------



## mewt

^Can't wait to see your very first foray into the world of troll!

I'm still deciding between the copper or silver bangles... I love love love how easy they are to put on and take off!! Must have.

I adore the color of copper but am afraid of the metallic smell. Decisionsss


----------



## changingwoman

mewt said:


> ^Can't wait to see your very first foray into the world of troll!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still deciding between the copper or silver bangles... I love love love how easy they are to put on and take off!! Must have.
> 
> 
> 
> I adore the color of copper but am afraid of the metallic smell. Decisionsss




Thank you!!  Just checked my updated tracking info and now it says it will be delivered Wednesday.  Ah well.  Still excited!  

I ordered a fantasy necklace with onyx, a magical lamp bead, the freja lock and an elderflower splitter pendant.  I went with a necklace because I know I'll wear it, hopefully a few different ways, and I'm still deciding how I want to attack a troll bracelet - chain vs leather vs bangle.  I was thinking of taking the bangle approach though, seems like it would get least in the way for everyday tasks and I love the clean and simple look you can get with the bangles.

All this is to say - glad to hear you love the bangles!  That further sways my probable bracelet choice.  Both copper and silver are gorgeous - let us know when you decide and I'd love to see more pics of yours (and everyone's) collections!  I haven't received my order yet but I'm excited to have finally found something beautiful I'll be able to collect and wear over time.  Thanks for the welcome to the thread


----------



## changingwoman

Sooo my first order finally arrived...and I have a dilemma.  Advice please!!!

I ordered an onyx fantasy necklace, magical lamp bead, Freja lock, and elderflower pendant (which I was planning to use as a splitter).  All arrived (and are lovely) except the elderflower pendant - instead I received the elderflower bead.

The elderflower bead is gorgeous - and it is actually $9 more expensive than the elderflower splitter pendant I originally ordered, so if I keep it I'm actually kind of benefiting from their shipping mistake.  Do I keep the elderflower bead and eventually order another, different splitter pendant?  If so, which one?  Or do I keep the elderflower bead and order the elderflower spIitter again and hope to receive it this time??

I like the look of the zucchini flower pendant, and the strawberries bead which looks like it could also be used as a splitter (sadly probably too expensive for me at the moment).  Is there a list somewhere of all the beads/pendants that could be used as splitters?  I find it frustrating that the official website bead descriptions don't mention how many holes there are - for instance some creative googling indicates that the heaven's garden bead might be possible to use as a splitter, but no official TB info says that.

Another (possible) shipping mistake - I asked for a catalog, since it's my first ever TB order, but all I got was a mini-catalog containing only the Animale Fantastico collection.  A bummer, since I was looking forward to paging through a big book with lots of pretty pics.

Any advice on what to do about the elderflower bead/pendant situation?  Anybody had this sort of issue ordering from trollbeads.com before?  I'm a bit bummed since this is my first order and these mistakes are annoying.  Sorry for the long post but I really appreciate any advice!!  Thanks!!


----------



## darkangel07760

changingwoman said:


> Sooo my first order finally arrived...and I have a dilemma.  Advice please!!!
> 
> I ordered an onyx fantasy necklace, magical lamp bead, Freja lock, and elderflower pendant (which I was planning to use as a splitter).  All arrived (and are lovely) except the elderflower pendant - instead I received the elderflower bead.
> 
> The elderflower bead is gorgeous - and it is actually $9 more expensive than the elderflower splitter pendant I originally ordered, so if I keep it I'm actually kind of benefiting from their shipping mistake.  Do I keep the elderflower bead and eventually order another, different splitter pendant?  If so, which one?  Or do I keep the elderflower bead and order the elderflower spIitter again and hope to receive it this time??
> 
> I like the look of the zucchini flower pendant, and the strawberries bead which looks like it could also be used as a splitter (sadly probably too expensive for me at the moment).  Is there a list somewhere of all the beads/pendants that could be used as splitters?  I find it frustrating that the official website bead descriptions don't mention how many holes there are - for instance some creative googling indicates that the heaven's garden bead might be possible to use as a splitter, but no official TB info says that.
> 
> Another (possible) shipping mistake - I asked for a catalog, since it's my first ever TB order, but all I got was a mini-catalog containing only the Animale Fantastico collection.  A bummer, since I was looking forward to paging through a big book with lots of pretty pics.
> 
> Any advice on what to do about the elderflower bead/pendant situation?  Anybody had this sort of issue ordering from trollbeads.com before?  I'm a bit bummed since this is my first order and these mistakes are annoying.  Sorry for the long post but I really appreciate any advice!!  Thanks!!


I would exchange it if i were you; the elderflower splitter is gorgeous. I like it more than the bead! The zucchini flower is also a beautiful splitter


----------



## changingwoman

darkangel07760 said:


> I would exchange it if i were you; the elderflower splitter is gorgeous. I like it more than the bead! The zucchini flower is also a beautiful splitter




Thanks for your thoughts!!  Since I posted last I've been thinking hard on this issue while making dinner.  There's a whole other dimension to this issue which I didn't bring up before for fear of making my previous post too long for anybody to read 

A big part of the reason I decided to start a trollbeads collection (other than they're gorgeous and I've been wanting to collect charms for a long time but couldn't stand Pandora) is that I want to use them to help motivate me to finish my phd dissertation.  I need a small way to reward myself for reaching writing and data analysis milestones along the way and thus boost my currently flagging morale, and it seems like buying one bead at a time might be a good way to do this.  

The order I placed last week was meant to be my starter set, adding a bead each time I finish writing a chapter subsection (1 bead) or complete chapter (2 beads).  Right now I'm close to finishing subsection 3 of chapter 3; and there are 4 subsections total in this chapter so I'm seeing 3 new beads within the next couple of weeks by the time I finish chapter 3.  (Dissertation is currently outlined at 7 chapters.)

After discovering the shipping mixup today, I started trying to find a way to justify buying the strawberries bead to use as a splitter instead of returning the elderflower bead.  Super pricey, yes, but what if I bought only the one strawberry bead at the end of chapter 3 instead of 3 beads?  Then I could maybe justify it and still keep the elderflower bead.  Plus, it's one of the few beads with any gold I like the look of, and I've always loved strawberries!!

So I'm gonna sleep on it tonight and keep playing with my items tomorrow (in between writing) to try to make a decision about whether to exchange or keep it.  Until then - two more questions for anyone who's been kind enough to read my long posts 

1) do you have the strawberries bead and do you like it?  Do you use it as a splitter and how well does that work?  Pics?

2). Have any of you used trollbeads or other beads as rewards for reaching personal milestones (writing, fitness, spiritual, etc)?? How does this type of system work for you??

Sorry to be post-happy, but I'm just excited to get my new trollbeads collection off the ground.  I figure you fellow bead-lovers will understand . Thanks for any advice or thoughts!!


----------



## marrgarr1

Hi!  I have the Strawberries bead and love it.  It is a beautiful bead.  I bought it originally to use as a splitter for my fantasy necklace, but I don't seem to wear the necklaces very often.  However, I use it A LOT in my bracelet designs.  It look beautiful on a bracelet.  You may have not thought about wearing it that way, but it is kind of a 2-for-1 bead as it can be a splitter or used on a bracelet.  See, there is justification alone in that!  Rationalization is used a lot when you get hooked on the Trollbeads.

My absolute favorite gold and silver bead is the Happy Universe bead.  It is an expensive bead, but it is stunning in person.  The attention to detail is amazing.  And I also wear that one a lot as a "center" or "focal" bead on a bracelet.  I think what you are doing is a great way to motivate yourself.  As long as you can afford to purchase them, its could be a great motivator.  Better than chocolate!


----------



## changingwoman

marrgarr1 said:


> Hi!  I have the Strawberries bead and love it.  It is a beautiful bead.  I bought it originally to use as a splitter for my fantasy necklace, but I don't seem to wear the necklaces very often.  However, I use it A LOT in my bracelet designs.  It look beautiful on a bracelet.  You may have not thought about wearing it that way, but it is kind of a 2-for-1 bead as it can be a splitter or used on a bracelet.  See, there is justification alone in that!  Rationalization is used a lot when you get hooked on the Trollbeads.
> 
> My absolute favorite gold and silver bead is the Happy Universe bead.  It is an expensive bead, but it is stunning in person.  The attention to detail is amazing.  And I also wear that one a lot as a "center" or "focal" bead on a bracelet.  I think what you are doing is a great way to motivate yourself.  As long as you can afford to purchase them, its could be a great motivator.  Better than chocolate!


THIS is why I love TPF (even if we aren't talking about purses!)!!  Thank you SO much.  What a lovely endorsement of the Strawberries bead, and gorgeous photos to boot.  I'd been looking all over the internet for a good photo of strawberries used as a splitter, and your photo is the best I've seen.  You have reinforced the decision I had already come to by the time I read your post.  I'm going to keep the elderflowers bead (I've been wearing it all day and already love it, wouldn't be able to part with it), put the elderflower splitter on my "someday" wishlist, and purchase the expensive Strawberries bead in lieu of the 2 bead reward I had planned for finishing chapter 3.  While it is pricey, somehow I thought it was in the $280s, but now that I look again at the website I see it's $225.  Not sure how I got the more expensive price in my head but, hey!!  I'll take it 

I can already tell that this reward system is going to help motivate me to keep going on writing this dissertation when I feel like giving up.  I finished the third subsection of chapter 3 30 mins ago and have purchased the "teacup" bead as a reward (one of the least expensive beads on my wishlist as compensation for upcoming strawberries purchase, but still one I really want - tea fuels my work every dayn- I'm drinking tea right now!).  It'll likely be at least another few work days before I finish the chapter and add strawberries to my cart.  Maybe the end of next week.  Looking forward to it though!

Luckily I'm in a position where I can afford to use TB (reasonably) as a reward for reaching analysis/writing milestones.  I've decided I CAN'T afford to waste any more of my life or mental sanity on this dumb project, so at this point it's "whatever it takes" to get it done, get the PhD degree, and get it out of my life.  I'm grateful for discovering TB, and grateful for you lovely folks here at TPF.  If it doesn't drive people crazy (let me know, seriously), maybe I'll post each time I finish a section or chapter with which bead I've ordered.  I figure you guys might appreciate more than my DH - he doesn't care how I get my PhD done, he just wants it DONE.  

Anyway, thanks so much for your advice and support - I'm already feeling more optimistic


----------



## kifana

changingwoman said:


> THIS is why I love TPF (even if we aren't talking about purses!)!!  Thank you SO much.  What a lovely endorsement of the Strawberries bead, and gorgeous photos to boot.  I'd been looking all over the internet for a good photo of strawberries used as a splitter, and your photo is the best I've seen.  You have reinforced the decision I had already come to by the time I read your post.  I'm going to keep the elderflowers bead (I've been wearing it all day and already love it, wouldn't be able to part with it), put the elderflower splitter on my "someday" wishlist, and purchase the expensive Strawberries bead in lieu of the 2 bead reward I had planned for finishing chapter 3.  While it is pricey, somehow I thought it was in the $280s, but now that I look again at the website I see it's $225.  Not sure how I got the more expensive price in my head but, hey!!  I'll take it
> 
> 
> 
> I can already tell that this reward system is going to help motivate me to keep going on writing this dissertation when I feel like giving up.  I finished the third subsection of chapter 3 30 mins ago and have purchased the "teacup" bead as a reward (one of the least expensive beads on my wishlist as compensation for upcoming strawberries purchase, but still one I really want - tea fuels my work every dayn- I'm drinking tea right now!).  It'll likely be at least another few work days before I finish the chapter and add strawberries to my cart.  Maybe the end of next week.  Looking forward to it though!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I'm in a position where I can afford to use TB (reasonably) as a reward for reaching analysis/writing milestones.  I've decided I CAN'T afford to waste any more of my life or mental sanity on this dumb project, so at this point it's "whatever it takes" to get it done, get the PhD degree, and get it out of my life.  I'm grateful for discovering TB, and grateful for you lovely folks here at TPF.  If it doesn't drive people crazy (let me know, seriously), maybe I'll post each time I finish a section or chapter with which bead I've ordered.  I figure you guys might appreciate more than my DH - he doesn't care how I get my PhD done, he just wants it DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks so much for your advice and support - I'm already feeling more optimistic




Wow, an inspiring phd writing experiences..we are in the same boat..good luck in your thesis writing [emoji433]


----------



## marrgarr1

kifana said:


> Wow, an inspiring phd writing experiences..we are in the same boat..good luck in your thesis writing [emoji433]


Glad the photos helped you out.  Trollbeads can be very addictive!  You may be aware of this forum, but if not you might want to take a look at it.  It is Trollbeads Gallery and there is a wonderful group of trollbead collectors who have lots of fabulous inspiration photos and great information on Trollbeads.  Please join it, the forum is very friendly and welcoming.  Here is the link:  http://trollbeadsgalleryforum.ning.com/

Best of luck on your writing!!


----------



## changingwoman

kifana said:


> Wow, an inspiring phd writing experiences..we are in the same boat..good luck in your thesis writing [emoji433]



Thanks!!  Always glad to see I'm not the only one...good luck to you too!!!  



marrgarr1 said:


> Glad the photos helped you out.  Trollbeads can be very addictive!  You may be aware of this forum, but if not you might want to take a look at it.  It is Trollbeads Gallery and there is a wonderful group of trollbead collectors who have lots of fabulous inspiration photos and great information on Trollbeads.  Please join it, the forum is very friendly and welcoming.  Here is the link:  http://trollbeadsgalleryforum.ning.com/
> 
> Best of luck on your writing!!



Thank you!!  I did come across that forum in my googling...I may just have to sign up...I do love paging through everybody's pretty pictures...


----------



## mewt

Any updates on your thesis rewards? Hehe.

Has anyone else seen the new releases yet? I'm really loving the new crane lock! Not too sure about their side-ring, but it's definitely an interesting concept on more ways to wear your beads. I also liked a few of their new silvers, such as the big dragon head.

But actually this week I came home with their bangle. Went with silver over copper because the less maintenance the better. I LOVE it!! So so much.










It's just so versatile, and with only my handful of beads I suddenly have a trillion different combos! And it's so comfortable, I don't even feel it there. The underside of my wrist is free as I type at the computer, etc etc. This is the start of a beautiful relationship, this bangle and I.

Everyone needs a bangle! I insist!


----------



## changingwoman

mewt said:


> Any updates on your thesis rewards? Hehe.
> 
> Has anyone else seen the new releases yet? I'm really loving the new crane lock! Not too sure about their side-ring, but it's definitely an interesting concept on more ways to wear your beads. I also liked a few of their new silvers, such as the big dragon head.
> 
> But actually this week I came home with their bangle. Went with silver over copper because the less maintenance the better. I LOVE it!! So so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so versatile, and with only my handful of beads I suddenly have a trillion different combos! And it's so comfortable, I don't even feel it there. The underside of my wrist is free as I type at the computer, etc etc. This is the start of a beautiful relationship, this bangle and I.
> 
> Everyone needs a bangle! I insist!


Yay, so glad to hear you love the silver bangle!!!  It's gorgeous, I especially love your combo with that faceted purple bead.  Is that the TB Amethyst??  

And yes, thanks!  I do have a brief update.  My teacup bead has arrived (reward for finishing Chpt 3 section 3), and it's so delicate and adorable.  I finally finished Chapter 3 last Thursday, so I ordered the strawberries bead as my reward (a pricier bead for a super difficult theory chapter).  I also ordered a Honey Dew bead as a reward for completing another important dissertation task (involving a difficult Skype meeting with my advisor).  Both should arrive this coming Thursday, I'll post a pic then  

For now, here's the pic of my current (teeny) collection   On to Chapter 4!  Thankfully this one should be a bit easier than my theory chapter.  Happy Monday everyone!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Since its winter my wrists are pretty much hidden so i am doing mini combos


----------



## mewt

changingwoman; Your collection is sure getting off to a nice start! They look very nice together, I especially like your strawberry bead and the one right above it! And yup, that's a TB amethyst. I like their assortment of natural stones and pearls!

darkangel; Which bead is that two squares one? I like it.  Beautiful mini combo. 


I just learned of this brand called Novobeads, apparently they're a bit shady since they started the company while still dealing Trollbeads or something, but they sure know how to make LOCKS.

I mean, can you spot the lock here??










How about here???  It blends in so seamlessly, and so comfortably! Gives me a new way to appreciate my troll chain. They also make faceted CZ beads, which ought to be tons sparklier than glass. I have my eye on that and will be purchasing a few just as soon as I decide on colors!


----------



## changingwoman

My collection slowly grows: Chpt 3 rewards have arrived.  Strawberries and Honeydew!

Chapter 4 has been a slow start but all that matters is that I keep going...2,000 finalized words or one subsection 'til my next bead, whichever comes first...I'm thinking "friends" (the small stack of books charm).  We'll see...gotta get the writing done first!


----------



## darkangel07760

mewt said:


> changingwoman; Your collection is sure getting off to a nice start! They look very nice together, I especially like your strawberry bead and the one right above it! And yup, that's a TB amethyst. I like their assortment of natural stones and pearls!
> 
> darkangel; Which bead is that two squares one? I like it.  Beautiful mini combo.
> 
> 
> I just learned of this brand called Novobeads, apparently they're a bit shady since they started the company while still dealing Trollbeads or something, but they sure know how to make LOCKS.
> 
> I mean, can you spot the lock here??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about here???[emoji23]It blends in so seamlessly, and so comfortably! Gives me a new way to appreciate my troll chain. They also make faceted CZ beads, which ought to be tons sparklier than glass. I have my eye on that and will be purchasing a few just as soon as I decide on colors!


Oh shoot i don't remember the name of those but i will find out and post it here!


----------



## Pepp

I'm new to trollbeads but have been reading this thread the past few days. I made my first purchase...meditation bead, rainbow bridge and three monkeys. I don't think the picture shows the amazing details in the glass.


----------



## darkangel07760

Pepp said:


> I'm new to trollbeads but have been reading this thread the past few days. I made my first purchase...meditation bead, rainbow bridge and three monkeys. I don't think the picture shows the amazing details in the glass.


The 3 monkeys is one of my favorite beads


----------



## Tealight

Pepp said:


> I'm new to trollbeads but have been reading this thread the past few days. I made my first purchase...meditation bead, rainbow bridge and three monkeys. I don't think the picture shows the amazing details in the glass.



Nice choice of beads, I love the three monkeys bead  I need to get some glass for my bracelets, they're all silver at the moment and I think they could do with a pop of colour.


----------



## changingwoman

My current collection!  (Including one from faerybeads and one from redbalifrog).  Each bead earned for completing a task toward finishing my doctoral dissertation.  4 chapters and 149 pages completed, now working with my data (20,000 artifacts).  Once data analysis is done, will write up the data in 3 more chapters and be done.  

I've still got a way to go, but my troll bead reward system is coming in quite handy!


----------



## changingwoman

Also a question for you TB collectors: do you buy beads in pairs or multiples?  

As you can in the pic I posted below, that has not been my strategy so far but now as I'm contemplating my next bead purchases I'm starting to think I need a few pairs or multiples (probably glass or stones, not silver charms).  I like the look of at least mild symmetry in bracelets so I guess that's what I need to do...

Open to any advice about bead acquisition strategy for maximum jewelry versatility as my collection slowly grows...


----------



## queenesther

changingwoman said:


> Also a question for you TB collectors: do you buy beads in pairs or multiples?
> 
> As you can in the pic I posted below, that has not been my strategy so far but now as I'm contemplating my next bead purchases I'm starting to think I need a few pairs or multiples (probably glass or stones, not silver charms).  I like the look of at least mild symmetry in bracelets so I guess that's what I need to do...
> 
> Open to any advice about bead acquisition strategy for maximum jewelry versatility as my collection slowly grows...


 I didn't when I first started collecting because it was too many other beads that I wanted. I did not want to use my funds to buy the same bead twice, however when my collection started to grow a little I decided I needed multiples of certain beads to make my bracelets look more uniformed. I have a friend who only by in multiples, her bracelets always look so nicely put together.  When a lot of Troll dealers gave up the brand I went and got matches to beads I always had at discounted prices.


----------



## Crystalina

mewt said:


> Any updates on your thesis rewards? Hehe.
> 
> Has anyone else seen the new releases yet? I'm really loving the new crane lock! Not too sure about their side-ring, but it's definitely an interesting concept on more ways to wear your beads. I also liked a few of their new silvers, such as the big dragon head.
> 
> But actually this week I came home with their bangle. Went with silver over copper because the less maintenance the better. I LOVE it!! So so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so versatile, and with only my handful of beads I suddenly have a trillion different combos! And it's so comfortable, I don't even feel it there. The underside of my wrist is free as I type at the computer, etc etc. This is the start of a beautiful relationship, this bangle and I.
> 
> Everyone needs a bangle! I insist!




Wow! I love your bangle!

I'm brand new to Trollbeads and haven't bought anything yet. I'm still trying to wrap my head around all the choices!

So do you have to buy a lock for the bangle or do you wear it with that open space in the back?


----------



## changingwoman

queenesther said:


> I didn't when I first started collecting because it was too many other beads that I wanted. I did not want to use my funds to buy the same bead twice, however when my collection started to grow a little I decided I needed multiples of certain beads to make my bracelets look more uniformed. I have a friend who only by in multiples, her bracelets always look so nicely put together.  When a lot of Troll dealers gave up the brand I went and got matches to beads I always had at discounted prices.


Thanks for your thoughts!  Sounds like my strategy has been the same as yours to start out with - at this point I just can't really bear the idea of spending my limited bead funds on the same thing.  After posting this question I did have the thought that buying a "kit" might be a good way to get a group of unique beads that all look good together, so you still get that sense of symmetry without having exact duplicates.  For example, I've got my eye on the Rocky Beach kit...maybe that'll be my next purchase!


----------



## queenesther

changingwoman said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!  Sounds like my strategy has been the same as yours to start out with - at this point I just can't really bear the idea of spending my limited bead funds on the same thing.  After posting this question I did have the thought that buying a "kit" might be a good way to get a group of unique beads that all look good together, so you still get that sense of symmetry without having exact duplicates.  For example, I've got my eye on the Rocky Beach kit...maybe that'll be my next purchase!


 Kits are a nice way to go.  As a mater of fact when I first started collecting Troll about 4 years  ago the glass beads overwhelmed me because there were so many to pick from.  I started my bead journey with Pandora and Pandora glass is so easy to buy because the selection is not that large.  So when I started with Troll I did not know which glass to buy.  A lady that worked at the Troll store suggested that I start with kits.  I don't have the Rocky Beach kit but have seen it on lots of bracelets and it is very pretty.


----------



## darkangel07760

queenesther said:


> Kits are a nice way to go.  As a mater of fact when I first started collecting Troll about 4 years  ago the glass beads overwhelmed me because there were so many to pick from.  I started my bead journey with Pandora and Pandora glass is so easy to buy because the selection is not that large.  So when I started with Troll I did not know which glass to buy.  A lady that worked at the Troll store suggested that I start with kits.  I don't have the Rocky Beach kit but have seen it on lots of bracelets and it is very pretty.


Usually i am not a fan of kits but rocky beach is my fave!


----------



## queenesther

I love kits but it is more economical for me to buy my beads individual as sometimes I may not like all the beads in the kit.


----------



## Caz71

Omg have just discovered them! I live in Australia.  No concept stores but I found a few jewelry stores that sell them! I need it so bad 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Caz71

Luv this. Its cool how u can pick the clasps. Are the cuffs comfy? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## iVALANI

I agree, Trollbeads are lovely. I have just started my bracelet.


----------



## Caz71

iVALANI said:


> I agree, Trollbeads are lovely. I have just started my bracelet. [emoji813]


Do u have a piccie. Hvala x

They glass beads remind me of candy

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## iVALANI

Here, I copied one of my pics from the Pandora thread, Troll is the top one. 






The lock, which is not seen here, is the simple flower lock.

http://www.trollbeads.com/en/shop/create-your-own/clasps/flower-lock/TAGLO-00026.html?cgid=clasps


----------



## Crystalina

iVALANI said:


> Here, I copied one of my pics from the Pandora thread, Troll is the top one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lock, which is not seen here, is the simple flower lock.
> 
> http://www.trollbeads.com/en/shop/create-your-own/clasps/flower-lock/TAGLO-00026.html?cgid=clasps




IValani, I looooove this!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

I'm hoping to start my first Troll bracelet this summer!


----------



## Caz71

Too cute IValani

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## iVALANI

Thanks girls. 
I just ordered the Smile of stars charm from their online store to test how that works. I can not buy them here, only from the online store or when I travel to countries where they are available.


----------



## darkangel07760

mlitten said:


> These are stunning!  I love Trollbeads!


They are so addictive, I love mine!


----------



## iVALANI

So do I.


----------



## xoelle

I'm not a Trollbeads collector (I come from the Pandora thread), but I'm a huge Pokémon fan! I loooooove the new Foundabead based on the Go game. Too bad the nearest store participating from me is hours and hours away. Trollbeads isn't quite popular where I am.


----------



## QueenLouis

LovelyLeslie said:


> I'm not a Trollbeads collector (I come from the Pandora thread), but I'm a huge Pokémon fan! I loooooove the new Foundabead based on the Go game. Too bad the nearest store participating from me is hours and hours away. Trollbeads isn't quite popular where I am.



Thanks for mentioning this! I'm a Trollbeads (and Ohm & Red Bali Frog) fan, AND have been hooked on Pokémon Go since it came out. (What can I say, it was a good breakup distraction)


----------



## QueenLouis

LovelyLeslie said:


> I'm not a Trollbeads collector (I come from the Pandora thread), but I'm a huge Pokémon fan! I loooooove the new Foundabead based on the Go game. Too bad the nearest store participating from me is hours and hours away. Trollbeads isn't quite popular where I am.



Ugh, googled for more info. Looks like the retailers were to treat it like an Easter egg hunt. They may have been found & thrown away by people who have no interest. Sounds awful. I'm going to call my retailer tomorrow to see if they can tell me anything.


----------



## QueenLouis

Called my local Trollbeads retailer. They apparently did get very few of the beads, and they are all gone.

This seems to be something that would just generate frustration, and greedy eBay sellers who couldn't give a rat's behind about Pokémon.


----------



## Emibella

Hi ladies! I haven't read through this whole thread (although I intend to catch-up) but I've already seen some beautiful bracelets! This is my first post here.

I'm thinking about getting a Troll bracelet, but I've never seen one IRL. I already have two Pandora snake chain ss and an Essence bracelet and I love them, but I find some Trollbeads charm to be really special. Like the Anemone Pendant and the Unique glass beads.

For those of you who have both, which one do you prefer or reach for the most? Is it worth it to have both? How do they compare? Any useful tips/comments?

Thank you in advance for your all your precious help!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Emibella said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't read through this whole thread (although I intend to catch-up) but I've already seen some beautiful bracelets! This is my first post here.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Troll bracelet, but I've never seen one IRL. I already have two Pandora snake chain ss and an Essence bracelet and I love them, but I find some Trollbeads charm to be really special. Like the Anemone Pendant and the Unique glass beads.
> 
> For those of you who have both, which one do you prefer or reach for the most? Is it worth it to have both? How do they compare? Any useful tips/comments?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your all your precious help!



I own both, overall i find my Troll the most comfy. I still like my Pandora though, i just double them up.. agreed, troll has some unique pieces which is why i chose it. I also own a Chamilia leather bracelet which is okay for a lighter option but i generally wear my Pandora and Troll together. I just store my Troll in it's 'special bag' and clean it accordingly, i haven't found it to have any more or less maintenance than Pandora.


----------



## Emibella

HesitantShopper said:


> I own both, overall i find my Troll the most comfy. I still like my Pandora though, i just double them up.. agreed, troll has some unique pieces which is why i chose it. I also own a Chamilia leather bracelet which is okay for a lighter option but i generally wear my Pandora and Troll together. I just store my Troll in it's 'special bag' and clean it accordingly, i haven't found it to have any more or less maintenance than Pandora.



Thank you so much! 

What would you recommend to a newbie in order to start a new Troll bracelet: what are the basics, how many beads to start, ratio of glass beads vs. silver, spacers, etc. I must admit it's a little overwhelming, especially because I would have to do all the designing/shopping online.

Also, what are your favourite Troll charms?


----------



## BigPurseSue

The great thing about having a Trollbead bracelet is that it opens up your options for beads. There is a _huge_ universe of beautiful beads available from independent glass and stone bead-makers in Europe and on Etsy for the small-core Trollbeads bracelet.  You don't have to buy just Trollbeads beads for your bracelet.

One thing to note: often Trollbeads has sales that include a free bracelet. If you sign up for the newsletter from the Danish jewelry seller Perlen (perlenodense.com) you'll keep informed of sales. Perlen seems to have some of the best prices for Trollbeads.


----------



## Emibella

BigPurseSue said:


> The great thing about having a Trollbead bracelet is that it opens up your options for beads. There is a _huge_ universe of beautiful beads available from independent glass and stone bead-makers in Europe and on Etsy for the small-core Trollbeads bracelet.  You don't have to buy just Trollbeads beads for your bracelet.
> 
> One thing to note: often Trollbeads has sales that include a free bracelet. If you sign up for the newsletter from the Danish jewelry seller Perlen (perlenodense.com) you'll keep informed of sales. Perlen seems to have some of the best prices for Trollbeads.



Thank you BigPurseSue!


----------



## JewelryAnyone?

I have alot of Trollbeads, but I don't care for the regular full bracelet. I use all the bangles and do like 3 -5 beads on a bangle!


----------



## firegypsy

I am resurrecting this thread because I never knew it was here, and now that I've found my peeps, I want to talk trolls!  I've been a collector for 11 plus years and LOVE Trollbeads.  I've seen some beautiful creations in this thread!  I did some damage this past weekend with an event my LD had, and bought some beads that are unlike others I've collected.  Until I make something out of them, here are a few of my current pieces:


----------



## firegypsy

I'm *loving* the bangles, and using the flowers of the month on them has been gorgeous.  I have a few others that make me happy too.  I'll put them up tomorrow!


----------



## swtstephy

I couldn't find a thread for trollbeads so I thought I would start one. Anyone else into trollbeads? Share your lovely TB bracelets here. 
Here's one of mine mixed with a few gold Pandora charms.


----------



## BigPurseSue

swtstephy said:


> I couldn't find a thread for trollbeads so I thought I would start one. Anyone else into trollbeads? Share your lovely TB bracelets here.
> Here's one of mine mixed with a few gold Pandora charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764736



There is a Trollbead Addiction thread, although sometimes no one posts in it for a good bit:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/trollbead-addiction.115388/

Your bracelet is very pretty!


----------



## swtstephy

Thank you, I searched trollbeads but that didn't show up.


----------



## QueenLouis

I have a combo of Trollbeads, Ohm Beads, and Red Bali Frog.

Here are the combos I have put together at the moment.


----------



## katie's mum

My collection of Trollbeads bracelets and bangles. It all started with the Deep Ocean glass bead last summer!


----------



## firegypsy

I've been playing a lot and never think to post!  I love seeing all the pieces in this thread.  Here are a couple I've been using recently:


----------



## gelbergirl

The Trollbeads Daisy is so beautiful.
I get so many compliments on this bead!


----------



## mewt

wow, the daisy and clover look great together! beautiful bangle.
here's how I'm wearing mine these days, since I got a bundle of novobeads CZ in the mail.


----------



## katie's mum

Got the Forest Life glass Kit today, the beads are stunning!


----------



## firegypsy

Love it!  I jumped on this one as well.


----------



## katie's mum

firegypsy said:


> Love it!  I jumped on this one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841568



Beautiful! They all go so well together. 
Did you get anything else from the new collection?


----------



## firegypsy

I did.  I got the full glass kit, the full faceted glass kit, 2 shelter beads, 2 infinity beads (love that one!), a shape of magic, and a capsule of life.  Oh, and two of the night sky spacers.  I haven't played with them a whole lot.  I put the bracelet above together and have been using it like that.  

I don't like how slumber or forest mist look with the rest of them, so I need to figure something else out.  

I also want to get the gemstones, but that will have to wait for a bit.


----------



## katie's mum

Please post pictures of the new silvers, would love to see them on a bracelet!
I'd like to get Strawberry quartz but so far I've only seen pale pink ones so I'm waiting for a darker one.


----------



## katie's mum

Just added Strawberry Quartz to my bracelet!


----------



## firegypsy

Oh, that is delicious!  I haven't even used it yet.  Perhaps I'll dust it off tonight.  I love how it looks with the acorns bead!


----------



## firegypsy

I really am loving this release.


----------



## katie's mum

That’s lovely Firegypsy! What size is your necklace? I’m thinking of getting one now!


----------



## firegypsy

Thank you!  This is the 17.7 inch.  I'm wearing it with the swan lock, which keeps it at that length.  If I want it to be longer, I use the big flower lock, which will add another 1/2 inch or so.


----------



## TracyLoveCats

Just received my first troll beads bracelet! The wishful sky kit is a must have!


I was trying to stack all these but they are too heavy together!


----------



## TracyLoveCats

So this is what I wear today~


----------



## mewt

TracyLoveCats said:


> So this is what I wear today~
> View attachment 3875279


That's really festive! ^__^ Beautiful blue.


----------



## TracyLoveCats

mewt said:


> That's really festive! ^__^ Beautiful blue.



Thanks!!
The blue one is just out in a kit called wishful sky, really pretty!


----------



## firegypsy

I love wishful sky.  I just got a few more meteor beads to pair it with, and I'm loving how the bracelet is coming together.  I also saw the Black Friday release today.  It's unbelievable.  I cannot wait!


----------



## TracyLoveCats

firegypsy said:


> I love wishful sky.  I just got a few more meteor beads to pair it with, and I'm loving how the bracelet is coming together.  I also saw the Black Friday release today.  It's unbelievable.  I cannot wait!



Haha show us your combo!
Yeah I read about the Black Friday one, seems like to be nice pairing with the wishful sky.


----------



## firegypsy

It's strange, it makes wishful sky look...I don't know.  Inferior?  Don't get me wrong, I love them both, but I think putting them together would kind of wash wishful sky out if that makes sense.

I cannot get a good shot of this bracelet.  There's too much glitter, and the camera hates it.  But here's at least something until I can figure out how to do better.


----------



## TracyLoveCats

firegypsy said:


> It's strange, it makes wishful sky look...I don't know.  Inferior?  Don't get me wrong, I love them both, but I think putting them together would kind of wash wishful sky out if that makes sense.
> 
> I cannot get a good shot of this bracelet.  There's too much glitter, and the camera hates it.  But here's at least something until I can figure out how to do better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3875927



Hmmm I see what you mean…
But I do believe all these will look so pretty in the sun! All the glittering and shimming~just fabulous!


----------



## Caz71

F .... pandora. I luv Trollbeads. We dont have their stores here but found one in another state and they also online. I want that new blue wishful sky too. The rocket and the coffee cup! Im in Australia.


----------



## darkangel07760

Looks like I might have to swing by my local trollbeads shop with the black Friday sales going on... Anyone else jumping in?


----------



## BigPurseSue

darkangel07760 said:


> Looks like I might have to swing by my local trollbeads shop with the black Friday sales going on... Anyone else jumping in?



Perlen in Denmark has a terrific 25 percent off sale going on. Everything on their web site with the exception of Ohm beads. Unfortunately I can't seem to find their Trollbeads section. It appears to have vanished. Have they stopped carrying Troll?

I love this year's Trollbead Christmas glass but haven't spotted it on sale anywhere online.

There are lots of great deals on the web sites of various U.S. Trollbeads retailers. Trollbeads Akron for instance has agate stone sets on sale for under $100. Incredible deal. The black striped onyx kit at $85 is SO tempting!


----------



## katie's mum

Love the new Shimmer Royal, managed to get two before they sold out!


----------



## katie's mum

The new Vine of Dreams bracelet


----------



## xblackxstarx

I have just purchased my first trollbeads bracelet. Does anyone else here still collect them or wear them ?


----------



## HeatherL

xblackxstarx said:


> I have just purchased my first trollbeads bracelet. Does anyone else here still collect them or wear them ?


I have one full completed bracelet and a second bracelet with one bead, that I consider completed.  I love them but I’m working from home now and haven’t been wearing most of my bracelets, unfortunately.
I love Trollbeads and would love to start on a third bracelet but I don’t have a store near me and I’d like to be able to personally choose my beads.  I’ve decided that if/when I come across a store, I will slowly build a third bracelet.
I hope you enjoy your bracelet and building it, they are unique and beautiful plus it’s a fun experience as well.


----------



## gelbergirl

I still wear mine.
I have 3 silver and 1 gold.
Gorgeous and I get lots of compliments too.


----------



## miss_chiff

I too, have a Trollbeads collection. Although, I did stop purchasing as much as I did early on. The price increases turned me off given what they were when I started say 16 years ago. Every now and then something may catch my eye that I feel I have to have. I used to mix and change the bracelets/beads, but now I have bracelets that I keep together, with some extra beads hanging around. I did delve into some ‘Ohm’ beads as they have some fantastically detailed beads and are quite creative in their designs. Actually quite impressed with their silver selection. Have fun with your Trollbeads progress @xblackxstarx


----------



## mewt

I stopped wearing them because the extra weight was giving me wrist strain. They're heavy things! I have a pretty sizeable collection which I don't regret buying; it was fun while it lasted and I still appreciate the design of each piece. However, that could just be me -- I can't even wear light bangles anymore because it may press on a nerve and make my fingers numb.


----------



## BigPurseSue

I still wear and enjoy mine. I don't buy anymore however. I think my collection has reached critical mass. 

The fad has definitely passed. There are no longer any retailers that carry Trollbeads--or Pandora in my neck of the woods. Years ago there were lots.


----------



## BigPurseSue

mewt said:


> I stopped wearing them because the extra weight was giving me wrist strain. They're heavy things! I have a pretty sizeable collection which I don't regret buying; it was fun while it lasted and I still appreciate the design of each piece. However, that could just be me -- I can't even wear light bangles anymore because it may press on a nerve and make my fingers numb.



Ouch! I'm so sorry Mewt! That must be really tough. One's hands and wrists are so essential in getting things done. And when they hurt--ouch! ouch!


----------



## mewt

BigPurseSue said:


> Ouch! I'm so sorry Mewt! That must be really tough. One's hands and wrists are so essential in getting things done. And when they hurt--ouch! ouch!



I will _very_ occassionally wear it like Emma Watson -- with 1-3 beads, which is still ok! The faceted amethyst bead looks great alone.

Many Trollbeads closed down here, which I am sad about since I did like browsing their stuff in person. Pandora still exists, but I've never been into that as much. Maybe there'll be a revival in another 10-20 years! These things are always going around in circles.  

Actually I'd love if Trollbeads came out with like a much thinner line and much smaller beads. :') I think that would renew my interest.


----------



## dagnypup

I still wear/collect Trollbeads — but just not as much as I used to.  I have never been one to wear a bracelet full of beads, so usually just wear one or two on a foxtail or bangle.  I also sometimes just wear the chain with only a decorative lock.   does anyone here happen to have one of the earlier gold chains?  I bought a NOS gold chain recently and the end looks a bit different than the new gold chain does (the NOS one looks like the silver foxtail chains, but in gold).  I am not sure when this one was made, but am curious to know when Trollbeads changed the end of the gold foxtail?


----------



## gelbergirl

dagnypup said:


> I still wear/collect Trollbeads — but just not as much as I used to.  I have never been one to wear a bracelet full of beads, so usually just wear one or two on a foxtail or bangle.  I also sometimes just wear the chain with only a decorative lock.   does anyone here happen to have one of the earlier gold chains?  I bought a NOS gold chain recently and the end looks a bit different than the new gold chain does (the NOS one looks like the silver foxtail chains, but in gold).  I am not sure when this one was made, but am curious to know when Trollbeads changed the end of the gold foxtail?



this is from 2013


----------



## miss_chiff

@dagnypup …here is mine. The gold foxtail chain was purchased in 2009. I took off one end bead so you can see the end of the chain for reference.


----------



## darkangel07760

xblackxstarx said:


> I have just purchased my first trollbeads bracelet. Does anyone else here still collect them or wear them ?


I do! Love my Trollbeads ❤️


----------

